# shoreline genetics



## doniawon (Jul 15, 2016)

Alien shorelinealien skunk


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 15, 2016)

I got alien skunk and Patron.

AS is already growing.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm super excited for the shoreline.. hope I get 3 ladies.

Ill have to watch ur thread if u have one?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 15, 2016)

Got some going


----------



## camaro630hp (Jul 15, 2016)

Wes is a great guy @shorelineOG 4life

Patron going in soon
Can't wat to see the out come


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

Damn I hope mine get here so I can run them.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks like I'm n good company!
Seeds hit paper towel tonight. 

Hurry up already lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

@shorelineOG is this any of your doing? 

BTW, where do I hook up with your bro?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 15, 2016)

I got a cut of shoreline og from @TWS . Is this the same tub? If so very nice og for sure. Nice yeilds and frost, vegged like crazy for me. I will be keeping it in the stable for awhile.


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

The real shoreline is hard to find and is cut only. The one you have is Devils harvest take on it . 
Not close from what I understand true shoreline to be. 
It should be that foul old school skunk smell as road kill skunk . 
Still searching.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @shorelineOG is this any of your doing?
> 
> BTW, where do I hook up with your bro?


hell ya, yo bul your shits blowing up @shorelineOG


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> I got a cut of shoreline og from @TWS . Is this the same tub? If so very nice og for sure. Nice yeilds and frost, vegged like crazy for me. I will be keeping it in the stable for awhile.


What TWS has is from another breeder and not related to the Texas cut. My gear made with the Houston cut is available at Oregon Elite Seeds. What Cannaventure is about to release is a S1 from a cut of my Shoreline OG.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 16, 2016)

Do you plan to release more of the Alien Shoreline or any other shoreline crosses soon? I might just end up getting the Alien Skunk since its the skunky aspect of the shoreline that im interested in but thought i'd check.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 16, 2016)

I won't be using the alien male for a while but will be releasing different combinations of Colombian/ Sour D/ Shoreline to have more sativa strains. I will also do a Shoreline OG backcross and Alien Master x Alien Strawberry. These will be available in November.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 17, 2016)

First to crack .. shoreline!

Ill give them 8 more hours then I'm placing in solos. 
Pictures coming on monday/tuesday.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh nice will keep an eye out, hope you get blessed with ladies!!!


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey Shoreline do you have any pics of your Patron that OES has


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Hey Shoreline do you have any pics of your Patron that OES has


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Biggchong (Jul 19, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3736369


straight fire kid.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> straight fire kid.


OES has a few packs of Patron left.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 21, 2016)

3/3 on alien/shoreline og


----------



## doniawon (Jul 22, 2016)

Alien skunk 4/5


----------



## doniawon (Jul 23, 2016)

Had a few beans show up late to the party.
I dug up 3 n dropped in water for a couple hr soak. 2/3 made it.
Lost one out of 49!

3/3 shoreline
5/5 now on alien skunk.
Updates n about a month


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Had a few beans show up late to the party.
> I dug up 3 n dropped in water for a couple hr soak. 2/3 made it.
> Lost one out of 49!
> 
> ...


I was wondering what you've been up to I flowering pinkpanties indoors & the mkultraXbubblegum is outside & sunset sherbet I'm thinking is gonna be next I've finally got my stuff on track here is today's pics of the pinkpanties that is really smelling of grape skittles even this early


----------



## doniawon (Jul 24, 2016)

TE="horribleherk, post: 12802590, member: 150945"]I was wondering what you've been up to I flowering pinkpanties indoors & the mkultraXbubblegum is outside & sunset sherbet I'm thinking is gonna be next I've finally got my stuff on track here is today's pics of the pinkpanties that is really smelling of grape skittles even this earlyView attachment 3740453View attachment 3740454[/QUOTE]
Whats up herk?,
Doin my same old hand water dw coco n 2 gallons.
Running bodh i n 303 jabberwocky, gardens a sticky nasty mess but I'm trying to find them holy grails.
Hopeing to get a shoreline leanerpink panties, filling oit [email protected]? Lol these strain names


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 25, 2016)

hey doniawon you make coco look easy gotta say you do coco proud after this grow or the next one I'm gonna try a led (vipar) & if it shows promise I want to build one from timber or cutter I'm wanting a combination cob & 5w. chip still got a lot of studying to do but as I get the bugs out of my room I'm wanting to expand but keep my operation cost close to what it is now I enjoy growing a lot I really forgot how much I missed it until lately


----------



## doniawon (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been lookin at timber kits too. 
Cobs seem to b amazing. 
I need to lower my electrical use so I can possibly run an ac next year.
The heats been killing me with no ac. And still got a month to go!
Cobs have so many advantages seems unreal.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)

patron coming out of the gate with purple!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 25, 2016)

Ii gotta get me a pack of them patrons.
Keep posting please. Lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 25, 2016)

I have new packaging and smaller vials.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have new packaging and smaller vials.View attachment 3741116


Shoreline... what are the odds of pulling a purple patron?.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 25, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Shoreline... what are the odds of pulling a purple patron?.


Should be about 50/50 chance of a purple Patron. The less purple phenos are more potent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2016)

Yo, here for the show, will join the testing fray as soon as I can. In the interest of context I will share that I had a big bitchfest on here with @shorelineOG a while back, but we both must have had a shit day, because, honestly, you seem cool as fuck. Maybe I was being a twat. Hey, it happens. We were probably on TNT or something and already pissed. I honestly forget what it was. This is the last I will mention it.

I am pumped to grow out your gear. 

Cheers to everyone, also, I love that Sinatra pic.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 28, 2016)

Alien x Shoreline left right GDP x Shoreline 


Alien x Shoreline 
 

GDP x Shoreline


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 28, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have new packaging and smaller vials.View attachment 3741116


Nice brother!

I have more room if you need anything else popped. I have room for 6 more.


----------



## opg333 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yo , what's up with your gear bro ? Where can I grab some ?


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 30, 2016)

opg333 said:


> Yo , what's up with your gear bro ? Where can I grab some ?



OES


----------



## doniawon (Jul 31, 2016)

Alien x skunk shoreline x skunk


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2016)

opg333 said:


> Yo , what's up with your gear bro ? Where can I grab some ?


What the other guy meant was oregoneliteseeds.com/


----------



## Arkitecht (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks ShorlineOG for the genetics and the extra seeds!! (All packages came sealed)


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

Left top and bottm are Alien Master Kush x Shoreline.! 

Right top and bottom are GRand Daddy Purple x Shoreline 

A x S #1
 

A x S #2
 

GDP x S #1
 

GDP x S #2


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @shorelineOG is not only a horrible grower and pollen chucker, but also a holocaust denier.


What you need?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @shorelineOG is not only a horrible grower and pollen chucker, but also a holocaust denier.


Buck, please don't troll this thread.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 1, 2016)

Where can I get Patron? I went to OES and its out of stock.


----------



## Arkitecht (Aug 1, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Where can I get Patron? I went to OES and its out of stock.


I went to the shoreline genetics web page and sent a text to get them. And a few days later seeds in my hand.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 1, 2016)

There will be another drop at OES but they might go fast. Cannaventure just released two crosses using Shoreline and those went quick.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> There will be another drop at OES but they might go fast. Cannaventure just released two crosses using Shoreline and those went quick.


Is that purple pheno pretty dominant in the Patron?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> *Wes is a great guy* @shorelineOG 4life
> 
> Patron going in soon
> Can't wat to see the out come


Couldn't agree more.

I'll be doing a journal of wes' gear and cannaventure pure shoreline to compare them here soon. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Budgoro88 (Aug 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3736369


Holy TOLOTOES


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 2, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Is that purple pheno pretty dominant in the Patron?


Some phenos are more purple but I like the green phenos.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 2, 2016)

Also on the Alien Shoreline the thin leaf sativa dominant phenos are the Shoreline dominant ones.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Also on the Alien Shoreline the thin leaf sativa dominant phenos are the Shoreline dominant ones.


Think I got whst I'm lookin for! Maybe ..
Sharp seareaded leaf edges that stand up, enlongated leaves. Can u spot thr shoreline leaner. Hope its a girl.

@shorelineOG are my assumptions correct, or am I trippin too early?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Think I got whst I'm lookin for! Maybe ..
> Sharp seareaded leaf edges that stand up, enlongated leaves. Can u spot thr shoreline leaner. Hope its a girl.
> 
> @shorelineOG are my assumptions correct, or am I trippin too early?View attachment 3748158


You are exactly right, it has the shoreline leaf.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You are exactly right, it has the shoreline leaf.


In my best wooderson, "right on, right on"


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Think I got whst I'm lookin for! Maybe ..
> Sharp seareaded leaf edges that stand up, enlongated leaves. Can u spot thr shoreline leaner. Hope its a girl.
> 
> @shorelineOG are my assumptions correct, or am I trippin too early?View attachment 3748158


Wow, those leaves are distinctive!
I got those packs in hand, will pop as soon as I make room.



P.S. I might move to San Antonio for a job for six months...TX popping up a lot lately in my life. Never been near the Gulf Coast before.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 5, 2016)

I started 3 alien skunk and two patron. I'll show some pics when they pop.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 5, 2016)

What's the flower time in alien skunk. And do any of the phenos have a strong skunky smell to them?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 5, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What's the flower time in alien skunk. And do any of the phenos have a strong skunky smell to them?


The flower time is 60 to 65 days. The skunk mother came from the Flying Dutchman and has an old school taste.


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 5, 2016)

Cant wait to pop mine


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 5, 2016)

The 2 on the left side are not shoreline only the bigger 4


----------



## doniawon (Aug 6, 2016)

Going into 1 gallon pots today


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 7, 2016)

I decided I had to drop those beans right away, so I put 3 Alien Skunk and 3 Patron down straight into some Tupur Coco mix. I'll post updates when they pop.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 9, 2016)

Alien X skunk
Shoreline X skunk also in tupur, floranova grow, roots excell catching some sun


----------



## doniawon (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know what shoreline is but its already so beautiful I'm grabbin a back up pack.
I have a lot of very great genetics running n this one shoreline x skunk is the favorite.

Hats off to shorelineOG for making this elite strain available to us common folk.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2016)

Columbian fire.
patron


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2016)

Five of six popped and sprouted no problem. One Alien Skunk popped and died on me, not sure why. So 3x Patron and 2x Alien Skank are underway.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 12, 2016)

One patron never sprouted and one alien skunk popped but died. the others popped in a few days without pre germing. Most likely just random damping off as the others look strong. 

Not much to show, Ill post a pic later.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 12, 2016)

stuck my gdpxshoreline alienxshoreline in flower today


whitebb2727 said:


> One patron never sprouted and one alien skunk popped but died. the others popped in a few days without pre germing. Most likely just random damping off as the others look strong.
> 
> Not much to show, Ill post a pic later.


nice yea happens to me with other strains


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2016)

Uh, so, turns out...
I sort of misplaced the third Alien Skunk...found it germinated laying in the seedling tray, popped it back in a cup with some moist Tupur and am hoping it survives. Yeesh, first time for that. I saw it cracked but I lost track of it somehow? No idea.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see sum bud porn


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> stuck my gdpxshoreline alienxshoreline in flower today
> 
> nice yea happens to me with other strains


Happens with about everything I grow. Every once in a while a seed is bad. 

No matter the care taken by the breeder some seeds will be bad.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 12, 2016)

Best breeder to get an original Shoreline from? I want to use it to breed.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Best breeder to get an original Shoreline from? I want to use it to breed.


You found it.
@shorelineOG


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Best breeder to get an original Shoreline from? I want to use it to breed.


@shorelineOG got that funk bro


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2016)

How safe is receiving a cutting in the mail? I imagine that it'd be much more difficult than seeds.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How safe is receiving a cutting in the mail? I imagine that it'd be much more difficult than seeds.


I get em all the time


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I get em all the time


That's reassuring, then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How safe is receiving a cutting in the mail? I imagine that it'd be much more difficult than seeds.


They make kits to ship cuttings.

I'm trying to get some kratom cuttings.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's reassuring, then.


Best shipped unrooted and not during hot months


----------



## RM3 (Aug 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> They make kits to ship cuttings.
> 
> I'm trying to get some kratom cuttings.


You seen the ones with little led's in em


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2016)

RM3 said:


> You seen the ones with little led's in em


I haven't. I'll check them out


----------



## RM3 (Aug 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't. I'll check them out


https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/CSU0001


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> They make kits to ship cuttings.
> 
> I'm trying to get some kratom cuttings.


I buy my kratom from Kratora (buykratom.us). Always super potent and reasonablu priced. If you ask, they send samples with your order, too.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2016)

RM3 said:


> https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/CSU0001


This is where my Roots Organic medium was shipped from.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I buy my kratom from Kratora (buykratom.us). Always super potent and reasonablu priced. If you ask, they send samples with your order, too.


I want some cuttings to grow it. My state has a bill in the works to ban it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I want some cuttings to grow it. My state has a bill in the works to ban it.


That's pretty fucked. Kratom is so helpful. It's nontoxic. I don't get why the government at ANY level thinks they have the right to override the will of the People. I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's pretty fucked. Kratom is so helpful. It's nontoxic. I don't get why the government at ANY level thinks they have the right to override the will of the People. I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir.


Kratom can replace medicines like opiates and benzos without a prescription or as many side effects. The plain leaf is ok. Ive had the extracts make me sick. I bought some from a headshop that must have had research chems in it. Thought I was going to die.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I buy my kratom from Kratora (buykratom.us). Always super potent and reasonablu priced. If you ask, they send samples with your order, too.


I was looking at kratomwholesale.us. They have half kilos for $95.

Sorry shorelineog for the tangent.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 16, 2016)

1 gal alien x shoreline


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 16, 2016)

The skunk I used in Alien Skunk grown by a friend.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 16, 2016)

Classic skunk.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 16, 2016)

818 with the tall ones in the back are Colombian Black.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> 818 with the tall ones in the back are Colombian Black.View attachment 3758948


Is that polycarbonate on that greenhouse? I would like to know where to get it. I've not seen it carried around here.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is that polycarbonate on that greenhouse? I would like to know where to get it. I've not seen it carried around here.


That's someone else's greenhouse, but I will be showing some of the strains I work with that are being grown outdoors/greenhouse here in Colorado.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 1 gal alien x shorelineView attachment 3758906
> View attachment 3758908


What aromas are you getting on a stem rub?


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 16, 2016)

Shoreline Patron up and in flowering room.


----------



## led2076 (Aug 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is that polycarbonate on that greenhouse? I would like to know where to get it. I've not seen it carried around here.


adaptive plastics in salem, or. is where I got a 400ft roll X 49.5'' wide shipped was $1,900.00


----------



## led2076 (Aug 16, 2016)

really interested in these shoreline crosses.
looking to pick some up in the near future.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2016)

led2076 said:


> adaptive plastics in salem, or. is where I got a 400ft roll X 49.5'' wide shipped was $1,900.00


I want hard panels.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 16, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What aromas are you getting on a stem rub?


Ill let you know in my lunch break playa!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2016)

Holy fuckin stem rub, batman!
My shorelineog x alien (shoreline leaning) plant? Has the most strong funk stem rub. I can't wait I'm up potting it today n throwing in the bloom room.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Holy fuckin stem rub, batman!
> My shorelineog x alien (shoreline leaning) plant? Has the most strong funk stem rub. I can't wait I'm up potting it today n throwing in the bloom room.


I get a reg weed og smell no real smells yet


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2016)

Alien X shoreline og thesethree start bloom Monday

Got 3 to test n all 3 appear to b females


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2016)

Alien X skunk got two females


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2016)

Seeds are about halfway sprouted
5 Colombian fire
10 patron.

And I also received my back up ack of alien X shoreline OG. Thank u shoreline genetics for the great customer service


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Seeds are about halfway sprouted
> 5 Colombian fire
> 10 patronView attachment 3760640.
> 
> And I also received my back up ack of alien X shoreline OG. Thank u shoreline genetics for the great customer service


Nice man ill post up some pics later of mine


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2016)

I feel like these have been slow starters for me, and a couple are lagging way behind and have some crazy weird growth. It is probably grower error, I have no real idea. Alien Skunk #1 and Patron #2 are doing the best and looks to me they take after the Fire Alien Master, if I had to guess.

I marked them so I can keep track of their individual progress, should be visible in the pics. Running 12/12 now so I can eliminate males as fast as possible. I have no doubt the girls will grow fire, so I am pretty excited. Cheers.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 27, 2016)

Lookin good


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2016)

savage bro


----------



## doniawon (Aug 27, 2016)

Day 1 of flower

Alien x shoreline OG] alien x skunk


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 28, 2016)

Alien x shoreline #2 9 says from 12/12 smells like og? Thats it and weed lol 

Alien x shoreline #1


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is the shoreline leaning alien x shorelineOG
Smells like the lime slurpie chernobyl pheno.
Still very much an oddity as far as gr  owth structure. Huge leaves but growing like a climbing vine.


----------



## RatKing (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey shoreline, hope this is OK to ask... But I see oregon elite seeds only has 3 packs of your patron left... I just bought some beans and need a little time to save spare cash for the patron... I am gonna have to wait until next Thursday to order and fear they will be gone by then... You think you will be dropping more patron seeds anytime soon and are they only available via oregon elite seeds... Thanks (anyone else who can answer my question thanks too)


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

e


doniawon said:


> Here is the shoreline leaning alien x shorelineOG
> Smells like the lime slurpie chernobyl pheno.
> Still very much an oddity as far as grView attachment 3768274 View attachment 3768275 owth structure. Huge leaves but growing like a climbing vine.


 lol i have a really bad nose bad decisions in past... so i cant really smell all smells


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> e
> lol i have a really bad nose bad decisions in past... so i cant really smell all smells


The alien leaner doesnt smell near as strong but they have the same tinge. 
Just hope it carries through the cure etc.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

Couple more males. One a x skunk, and one a x shoreline. No females yet.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 31, 2016)

RatKing said:


> Hey shoreline, hope this is OK to ask... But I see oregon elite seeds only has 3 packs of your patron left... I just bought some beans and need a little time to save spare cash for the patron... I am gonna have to wait until next Thursday to order and fear they will be gone by then... You think you will be dropping more patron seeds anytime soon and are they only available via oregon elite seeds... Thanks (anyone else who can answer my question thanks too)


The Patron will be restocked and OES is the best place to get them.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 31, 2016)

Male gdpxshoreline getting a sweet plastic smell lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

Skunk.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

Deadhead x Mexican.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 2, 2016)

I found that my gdp shoreline #2 was infact male i dont keep males less they are needed or i want them for something chopped!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

Both alien x shoreline females


----------



## doniawon (Sep 3, 2016)

@shorelineOG do u have any alien x skunk or a x shorelines going?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> @shorelineOG do u have any alien x skunk or a x shorelines going?


I don't have any pictures of the Alien Shoreline right now but I did harvest some and it was very good and tasted like the Texas cut. The pheno I have is less S.L. dominant than yours, so I can't wait to see how good yours is. The viney growth you described is also a trait of the original cut.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 4, 2016)

I haven't ever had a plant grow as weirdly as Patron tester #3 ...*what in the hell am I looking at? 
 *
Tiny compared to siblings, and bizarre leaf shape:
 

Is it something special, or just retarded? I'm guessing it will be a boy, but...wtf?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I haven't ever had a plant grow as weirdly as Patron tester #3 ...*what in the hell am I looking at?
> View attachment 3772681 *
> Tiny compared to siblings, and bizarre leaf shape:
> View attachment 3772689
> ...


All my patrons are mutants. But they should b fine in time.. reminds me of my dj short days.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> All my patrons are mutants. But they should b fine in time.. reminds me of my dj short days.


I like seeing something different, not complaining at all, just curious if others had seen this sort of growth? Good to know other freaks are in the woodpile.


----------



## led2076 (Sep 4, 2016)

yeah I like freaks too.

my 1st thought on your pic was n tox but still freak it though.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

Clones from shoreline leaner rooted todsy. She's finiky n the clone dome but I got a few.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 4, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like seeing something different, not complaining at all, just curious if others had seen this sort of growth? Good to know other freaks are in the woodpile.


I have not had any mutations on the Patron and the ones I have seen are all big broad leaves, so I don't know. I have noticed crinkle leaf, mutations, and slow veggers usually straighten out and sometimes end up being special.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

led2076 said:


> yeah I like freaks too.
> 
> my 1st thought on your pic was n tox but still freak it though.


Glad u mentioned that.
Mine I believe r due to N tox, I amended casting into my coco on accident before dropping the patron columbian fire seedlings.
I got a whole tray of freaks 
.grower error.lol


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 4, 2016)

I have 4 patrons and they are hella vigorous and normal.

I would post them up but this site is still not letting me post any pictures. Anyone else not able to upload?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Glad u mentioned that.
> Mine I believe r due to N tox, I amended casting into my coco on accident before dropping the patron columbian fire seedlings.
> I got a whole tray of freaks lolView attachment 3772797


Just the Patron or the Colombian Fire also?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Just the Patron or the Colombian Fire also?


More on the patron. Cf handled it better, but it was my doing that caused them to grow funky. Soil was too hot


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> More on the patron. Cf handled it better, but it was my doing that caused them to grow funky. Soil was too hot


Check out build a soils seedling soil. I like it @doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

I have ff soil doing well, so I will b getting more organic pots.
My buddy recommended build a soil website ill check it out. Also gonna do some rw crouton pots.

Thanks jp. Forgot to say dig the spike too

@Jp.the.pope


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Check out build a soils seedling soil. I like it @doniawon


I think they stopped selling their seedling soil, you can start seedlings in their normal soil or make your own seed mix, all theirs was is peat moss, pumace and earthworm castings.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

You could always just add some ewc to tupur. Cheap and easy.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You could always just add some ewc to tupur. Cheap and easy.


Basically what I did, but too hot. I was transplanting to finish pots that day, n the seeds cracked so I rushed n used the amended coco. (Tupur or coco loco I forget?)

Shit'll buff out


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Glad u mentioned that.
> Mine I believe r due to N tox, I amended casting into my coco on accident before dropping the patron columbian fire seedlings.
> I got a whole tray of freaks
> .grower error.lolView attachment 3772797


I hit mine with some probably too-hot juice early on, too, so it definitely could be N-tox. They have all been getting the same treatment, some of them just seem to like it a whole lot more, I guess.



hydgrow said:


> I have 4 patrons and they are hella vigorous and normal.
> 
> I would post them up but this site is still not letting me post any pictures. Anyone else not able to upload?


Try logging out and back in? Upload is working for me.

The 3 Patron I'm growing are in the back row of my most recent picture, and the Alien Skunk are in the front row. Excited to smell them flowering once they get mature enough to weed out males. I'm only 90% sure I'm culling them, maybe I'll collect some pollen if one shows me something special early on.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## hydgrow (Sep 4, 2016)

The alien skunks are the ones being trained in the 3 bigger white square pots. Also one of the black pots l. The other black pots are the patrons.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 5, 2016)

I guess I was wrong, my shoreline oddity is a dude. Kinda pissed but the other is a beast n completely stable!


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 7, 2016)

Alien Strawberry.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3775329 View attachment 3775330 View attachment 3775331


Gorgeous!


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 8, 2016)

They are responding well to the training. Already reaching after the second day.


----------



## Biggchong (Sep 8, 2016)

Patron 1 outta 3 was a lady!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 8, 2016)

So I had to chop some girls down, landlord inspection next week, so I'm taking down the circus tents.

The little weirdo Patron was a male, and so was another, so I ended up with 1 female, and looks like 2 Alien Skunk girls. I'm not sure I can grow any of them out, we may have to move as soon as the end of the month, and traveling through Mordor with these plants is sort of like putting on The One Ring; one has to watch out for *Weed Wraiths, aka Nugzgûl. *Live plants in cars seem to call to them from afar, by what sorcery I do not know.

I bet the owners are selling the place, there's no other reason she'd want to inspect it after all this time. The Dark Lord's powers are on the rise, thanks to the presidential _"election,"_ (or is that _selection?_) so there's a real estate boom in Mordor again.

Anyway, my test grow might be a failure because of shit timing. I apologize. I'll snap some pics before I chop the rest of them, if I can't figure a way to save them somehow.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 9, 2016)

Well fuck, I have decided, for security reasons everything must die.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 9, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well fuck, I have decided, for security reasons everything must die.
> View attachment 3776682


Damn fam sorry to hear that. There's nowhere you can hide them until after the expecting?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn fam sorry to hear that. There's nowhere you can hide them until after the expecting?


Anticipating having to move, within a month, no time to finish them, and I might be moving across state lines, so fuck that. There are some places I could stash some babies, but after a couple days of thinking it over I decided the risk isn't worth the loss. 

I'll miss my Bruce Banner cut I never got to run, and I'm sad that I won't complete my obligation to @shorelineOG, but I'll probably buy a pack or two in the future, and I have some other nice beans laying around already to get me going again once things settle down.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

hmmmm what a shame dude. Ive had to move from a building sale like that,,,, ended up in a hotel for a month...kept growing there. I am an mmj patient but i had other activities as well back then cause i am addicted to growing EVERYTHING. 24/7 i got SOMETHING in dirt thriving. 
I just moved into a new house dude to bad your not near the new england area id take care of this issue for ya. Shit wait till i start these next four rooms up lmao! Oh and just so you know i am not blasting without trial and error.....these were grown by me for a greedy westcoast(rockstar) that i luckily saved beans from.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 11, 2016)

@shorelineOG purschase the Columbian Fire recently from OES. Any info you can give or pic?Thanks look forward to future drops


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)

Columbian fire you say??? I may have to follow that grow if you journal it my friend. I am predisposed to ANYTHING colombian....even women!


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 12, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> @shorelineOG purschase the Columbian Fire recently from OES. Any info you can give or pic?Thanks look forward to future drops


The Colombian Fire is a 50/50 hybrid and will have a flowering time of 65 to 75 days and a heavy yielder, medium to tall height. The male was Alien Master and the mom is a good pheno of Colombian Black. A few people on here are running it and @WindyCityKush is doing a journal on it.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The Colombian Fire is a 50/50 hybrid and will have a flowering time of 65 to 75 days and a heavy yielder, medium to tall height. The male was Alien Master and the mom is a good pheno of Colombian Black. A few people on here are running it and @WindyCityKush is doing a journal on it.


I have 3 going!
Hey shoreline, where's the alien from?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have 3 going!
> Hey shoreline, where's the alien from?


OG Raskal.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 12, 2016)

I seen this thread 2 months ago and in my haste i forgot to hit watch thread and forgot it even existed lol. Nice stuff in here. Loving the Shoreline Genetics so far. 
I popped 3 Patrons and 3 Alien Skunks. 3/3 germination on the Patrons and 2/3 on AS. Just moved them to flower 9 days ago and i have all 5 females. 
Growth is amazing. Topped , 2x clones each (rooted in 6 days in my ez cloner). I cant really say because I've never grown or encountered any of the parents but both strains show indica dominance. Patron has fat ass dark leaves, very uniform among the 3 females so far, smells mostly kushy funky on the patron and vix vapo rub on the Skunks. Skunks also uniform. All are vigorous and besides me over watering them as seedlings they had no problems. Skunks want more food than the Patrons. 
I use Ffof and some perlite for aeration. I keep nutrients to a minimum only using ff nutes. 1k hps for flowering and vegged under a 216watt t5.
Thanks @shorelineOG for allowing me to test these gems. 
Alien Skunk #1 & #2 @ 8 days 12/12 

Patron 1-3 @ 8 days 12/12


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 12, 2016)

Also have 3 Columbian Fire going. 2 seeds never cracked. They're getting put in 1 gallon pots today, I'll take pics tonight.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 12, 2016)

I only had 3 out of 5 sprout. I bought a new soil base and it wreaked havoc on my plants. I dug everything up but only have one plant from shoreline left. Its doing fine. Not much to show. Ill post a pic later. Even if it is a male I will grow it out to show structure.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 12, 2016)

how long do you reckon for more of the alien shoreline beans to be ready?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> how long do you reckon for more of the alien shoreline beans to be ready?


In a few weeks there will be another drop of Alien Shoreline.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 13, 2016)

Sounds like the Columbian Fire may need a little sand paper rub down.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 13, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Sounds like the Columbian Fire may need a little sand paper rub down.


I agree. I've come across some beans that needed it. After 24 hrs in a shot glass and another 18 hrs in a paper towel I scuffed these babies up and nothing. I'm still very pleased and confident that I will get at least one female. 
I will add that the fire Alien seems to dominate the three crosses I'm running.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 13, 2016)

Columbian Fire 1-3 @ 30 days. I've cloned everything in my garden in case I find some fire so I will probably do the same with these.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> In a few weeks there will be another drop of Alien Shoreline.


I may have missed it but when do you plan on dropping the Alien Strawberry?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I may have missed it but when do you plan on dropping the Alien Strawberry?


A few weeks on the Strawberry, also. We need everyone running my gear in the same thread so we can all compare notes and see what phenos you guys are getting, @researching is running the Strawberry and @Hydrotech364 is a Texas guy that ran the original cut of Shoreline and is now running the Alien Shoreline.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

that my friend is an EXCELLENT IDEA


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> A few weeks on the Strawberry, also. We need everyone running my gear in the same thread so we can all compare notes and see what phenos you guys are getting, @researching is running the Strawberry and @Hydrotech364 is a Texas guy that ran the original cut of Shoreline and is now running the Alien Shoreline.


holocaust denier


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

YUCK







https://www.rollitup.org/t/clone-only-strains.845528/page-332#post-12621902


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey....Got any Grapes?


----------



## researching (Sep 13, 2016)

I have yet to pop the patrons but after seeing those pics of them by @WindyCityKush makes me want to get after it...

I did add some extra calmag to my rez today to see how the Alien Strawberry responds. Probably gonna start foliar feeding calmag too.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2016)

The second pic is the Strawberry.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

Holyshit, I've been on riu for 20 years, n that's the first bud pics I've seen buck post! Good job buck keep visiting the grow section, it'll get better. Try the alien shoreline, baby nuts.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

@shorelineOG 
Should I post a link in their threads, or is there another shoreline thread to post updates in that u prefer?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> A few weeks on the Strawberry, also. We need everyone running my gear in the same thread so we can all compare notes and see what phenos you guys are getting, @researching is running the Strawberry and @Hydrotech364 is a Texas guy that ran the original cut of Shoreline and is now running the Alien Shoreline.


So we dropping updates here? That would save me so much time. I'm starting a new thread that will display my entire grow so one less thread to manage would be awesome


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> So we dropping updates here? That would save me so much time. I'm starting a new thread that will display my entire grow so one less thread to manage would be awesome


Whatever is easiest for you guys and however you want to do it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

I may have to go grab all 6500k bulbs for my t-5's....i feel like i can control my babies better under t-5's....then once they get established to say5-6 node lvl and are structurally sound ill let the 7000k mh hit them for 20 hours until they either alternate nodes on their own or get to a happy size i like. I dont mind throwing the progress of mine up here. Can't wait to get colombian fire going.


----------



## researching (Sep 14, 2016)

Thats it, after looking through all 10 pages patrons are getting scuffed and taking a bath in a shot glass tomorrow. I know the green is more potent, but that purple pheno made it move a little.... 

I gotta say @shorelineOG I'm pretty impressed with what I am seeing.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2016)

Alien x shoreline it's crowded but I'll b Fixn that soon  and patron and Columbian fire getting ready


----------



## doniawon (Sep 20, 2016)

Halfway alien shoreline


----------



## Biggchong (Sep 20, 2016)

Patron female loving the sun. She'll finish in the greenhouse.
​


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Halfway alien shorelineView attachment 3785341


Ive seen many of your plants look like you dont lollipop or defoliate. Have you defoliated in flower before? What results have you seen with plants left alone vs pruning in flower?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 20, 2016)

I do lollypop, shoreline is about 3.5 ft tall. I'm just starting to grow kushes and I do not defoliate.
But some of the kush n aliens have them mega leaves. So its crossed my mind.

I usually get good production but I just ordered two 315 cmh to supplement.

Here's the bottom I only remove 3-5 sets of nodes


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 22, 2016)

@18 days (ish)

Patron #1 

Patron #2


Alien Skunk #1


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 22, 2016)

Patron #3 

Alien Skunk #2


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 22, 2016)

As @doniawon said....big ass fan leaves lol


----------



## doniawon (Sep 28, 2016)

Columbian fire..female!


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 28, 2016)

The bottom pic is the Chem 91 x Mexican. It is some of the stickiest and has the skunk smell I am after.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 29, 2016)

Gonna throw these down in less than a week. Stay tuned!


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 2, 2016)

I suspect this one is a male. So I am flowering it out to see.


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 2, 2016)

The 2 alien Skunks I think are females.


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 2, 2016)

And the Patrons and one lone alien skunk. These are about 3 weeks behind. Upotted tonight before pics.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien x shoreline






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

Alien x shoreline columbian fire patron


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Anyone know the lineage of strawberry.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Anyone know the lineage of strawberry.


Alien Master x Alien Strawberry. It is a super indica, tons of frost, dense buds and heavy yields.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Alien Master x Alien Strawberry. It is a super indica, tons of frost, dense buds and heavy yields.


Wow that sounds pretty amazing. Does she got some stretch at all or is it a battle to get her up to maybe 4 ft in a reasonable time before flower


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Wow that sounds pretty amazing. Does she got some stretch at all or is it a battle to get her up to maybe 4 ft in a reasonable time before flower


Not a tall plant but it has good branching and topping it will make it grow faster.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Not a tall plant but it has good branching and topping it will make it grow faster.


Well looks like I'm gonna be a pain in tobys ass and have to make 2 orders. That sounds too good to pass up. Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## researching (Oct 6, 2016)

Only had 2/5 patrons pop. No biggie though. The 2 that did are doing well.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 6, 2016)

researching said:


> Only had 2/5 patrons pop. No biggie though. The 2 that did are doing well.


How are you liking the Strawberry and have you started to flower yet?


----------



## researching (Oct 6, 2016)

She is looking great. I should have taken a couple cuts from her. I'm on day 16 of 12/12.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3798384 Alien x shorelineView attachment 3798385 columbian fireView attachment 3798386 patron


That Alien Shoreline looks fat as hell ! Nice. 
I put the Columbian Fire to flower on the 1st. I have to water em, then I'll take some pics. Got some GDP smells coming from the Patrons. Both strains stretched for about 3 weeks but the buds that are forming now stack so tight.


----------



## researching (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is the strawberry and gringo/POG.

Strawberry


Gringo is the lighter plant in the back.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> That Alien Shoreline looks fat as hell ! Nice.
> I put the Columbian Fire to flower on the 1st. I have to water em, then I'll take some pics. Got some GDP smells coming from the Patrons. Both strains stretched for about 3 weeks but the buds that are forming now stack so tight.


Sweet!
Think ill give it 3 more weeks it should b real fat. It smells amazing.
I need my patrons to stretch


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Sweet!
> Think ill give it 3 more weeks it should b real fat. It smells amazing.
> I need my patrons to stretch


The smell evolves as she ripens but are you getting any roadkill skunk aromas?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

Alien Skunk #1 and #2


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

Patron 1-3  


Everything is @ 33 days


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

Columbian Fire 1-3

5 days in


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

QUOTE="shorelineOG, post: 13022427, member: 920117"]The smell evolves as she ripens but are you getting any roadkill skunk aromas?[/QUOTE]
I've been making hash for the last hour but tomorrow ill see if I can describe it.
Looking good up there windy.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks bud. Good luck with the hash


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

The smell of rks is there very sweet n skunky, furthermore the plant structure and cola girth are making this plant become a favorite in the garden. 
I have a few 2nd gens in bloom now, ill b growing a lot of this girl n the future.

GREAT CROSS, thank u shoreline, so far she's a winner!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2016)

Another male one more shot at columbian fire.
 But I stll got 1 columbian fire female! Clones are going just in case.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Another male one more shot at columbian fire.
> View attachment 3800869 But I stll got 1 columbian fire female! Clones are going just in case.


The one you had with the large serrated edges was a boy too correct? I think thats what you guys were calling the shoreline leaner?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

researching said:


> Here is the strawberry and gringo/POG.
> 
> Strawberry
> View attachment 3798671
> ...


That is actually a good time to take one or two cuttings from that strawberry. They will throw limbs every where when put back in veg.


----------



## researching (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That is actually a good time to take one or two cuttings from that strawberry. They will throw limbs every where when put back in veg.


I may since I have not lollipopped it yet. I typically do not like taking cuts during flower.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> The one you had with the large serrated edges was a boy too correct? I think thats what you guys were calling the shoreline leaner?


Yes, it had very weird preflowers n it was MALE.


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 10, 2016)

Male as I suspected!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

Alien x shoreline


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 13, 2016)

How big is that bud, bud?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

4" x 22"


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

Best smelling plant n my garden
She's a keeper.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2016)

3/3 Strawberry popped out yesterday(pic taken today)


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 3/3 Strawberry popped out yesterday(pic taken today)
> View attachment 3805124


I really wanna grab a pack of those. Maybe we can work a deal for some double bucks if they any good lol. I forgot to scoop them at oes yesterday. Kicking myself in the ass now. Definately getting a pack in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I really wanna grab a pack of those. Maybe we can work a deal for some double bucks if they any good lol. I forgot to scoop them at oes yesterday. Kicking myself in the ass now. Definately getting a pack in the next 2 weeks.


These are testers my friend lol 
Double bucks are tempting though, would you like my left nut instead? Lmao.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> These are testers my friend lol
> Double bucks are tempting though, would you like my left nut instead? Lmao.


Lmfao. I always hook my homies up with cuts unless they too precious. I could always trade a cut for a cut. Glad to see double bucks are worth a body part tho! Worth more than gold or limbs in the eyes of a real educated stoner lmfao


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao. I always hook my homies up with cuts unless they too precious. I could always trade a cut for a cut. Glad to see double bucks are worth a body part tho! Worth more than gold or limbs in the eyes of a real educated stoner lmfao


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


>


I keep it real like dylan. Spit that hot fire lmfao.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 16, 2016)

Real RKS be availble late winter....only two ways get it from a master breeder of...Afghanistan and Mexico , Mexico seems be rankest oaxaxa ortega lands


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 16, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Real RKS be availble late winter....only two ways get it from a master breeder of...Afghanistan and Mexico , Mexico seems be rankest oaxaxa ortega lands


I'm from South Texas so I am working with some Mexican lines and the Chem 91 and Shoreline are pretty classic examples of roadkill. We should do some joint breeding projects.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Oct 16, 2016)

I have two patrons that sprouted and are coming along nicely. I'll post some pics when they're transplanted in about a week. I'm glad to have them in my garden.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 16, 2016)

Columbian Fire #1 , #2 & #3. All Female!

Looking very similar to the other Alien crosses and smelling dank, kushy almost sour @ 10 days


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I'm from South Texas so I am working with some Mexican lines and the Chem 91 and Shoreline are pretty classic examples of roadkill. We should do some joint breeding projects.


I've been searching for true rks for 30 years.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've been searching for true rks for 30 years.


90s early 2k


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 20, 2016)

Well let's just say I am really good @ growing male plants. Lol

Right 2 are patron Boys.

Left is an alien skunk boy.

I do have one definite girl Alien Skunk and one, so far, female Patron.


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Mmmmkay!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Mmmmkay!
> 
> View attachment 3810788


I'm interested in that one sounds like a good one

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 21, 2016)

Strawberry @12 days since paper towels


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Here are some Alien-Skunk pics. This is the only female I got from 5. One died and 3 were guys.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 21, 2016)

Patron #1 @ 47 days


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey wait! I found another Alien Skunk. Maybe Ill have two girls!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

Alien x shoreline og 8 weeks


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3811066 Alien x shoreline og 8 weeks


Fuckin fire!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you trax!columbian firepatron


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

Pinch test, gettin: sweet skunky cheese cake, old school skunk, mild fuel.

Very heavy kush with mild foxtailing. Dense totem pole colas no larf at all every bud, is well a bud!
Yeild: med high
Smell 10
Guess ill put the rest in a smoke report. Thank you shoreline og. Hope I can test for you again soon.


----------



## BM9AGS (Oct 22, 2016)

ShorelineOG alien strawberry under California light works SS550

~lookes about 4oz per plant.


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 22, 2016)

This Patron lady did not like direct sunlight, so I moved her into the greenhouse.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2016)

Amazing plant, smells are great, heavy buds.
Some lowers selfed, but only a few seeded buds 95% of the bud seems unaffected. 
Praying it doesn't show n future gens.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2016)

Seeded buds n front the rest seems good to go.
Very viable pollen, might pop more beans n look for a more stable momma.
All in all still very happy.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Seeded buds n front the rest seems good to go.
> Very viable pollen, might pop more beans n look for a more stable momma.
> All in all still very happy. View attachment 3812784


Grow them out!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 24, 2016)

Theses seeds are Chem 91 x Mexican x Shoreline Diesel. They came out black.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Theses seeds are Chem 91 x Mexican x Shoreline Diesel. They came out black.View attachment 3812964


You have some pics of the buds Shore


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 24, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You have some pics of the buds Shore


A few pages back the pics of some outdoor plants the mom was Mexican and the pollen was Sour D x Shoreline OG. Super sticky.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Theses seeds are Chem 91 x Mexican x Shoreline Diesel. They came out black.View attachment 3812964


Hmmm I'll plant them seeds traxlol


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Hmmm I'll plant them seeds traxlol


Always gotta keep searching man! There is always good shit never know could be winners


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Theses seeds are Chem 91 x Mexican x Shoreline Diesel. They came out black.View attachment 3812964



Well send them on over you know my addy! Lol


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Well send them on over you know my addy! Lol


Damn seed junkies














I'd love some, lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

Columbian fire, patron,


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 28, 2016)

I took down the Patrons and alien skunks yesterday at 55 days due to personal issues. So here is an abbreviated grow report on them

The patron #1 was just about done at 8 weeks but if I had a choice she would have went 9. She is stacked with trichs, she did a 2-2.5x stretch. Reeks of floral, earthy , kushy goodness. She is a keeper for sure.

The other 2 patrons were about 3 weeks from finish, they are the same phenos, taller leafier but sticky as fuck! Same floral kushy smell.
Overall the Patrons were a very nice cross, the pheno to look for IMO is the shorter ,faster one.

Alien skunks 1&2 were the same phenos, i would've given them maybe 2-3 more weeks to finish. sticky , kushy smell, with a little sweetness/fruitiness. They had a high leaf to calyxe ratio.
I enjoyed this cross as well but they were alot more hungry than the Patrons.

I suggest big pots for them in flower because they stretch nice and have great side branching. They loved to be topped.

In about 14 days I will smoke a nug and let you know how she smokes.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 28, 2016)

Patron 1, shitty digital cam pics.


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 29, 2016)

Finishing in the greenhouse! Hopefully the humidity from the storm doesn't bring mold


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

Alien x shoreline confirmed girl






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone have any pics of the purple phenos of the Patron?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

Starting today


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone have any pics of the purple phenos of the Patron?


I can honestly say that my #1 pheno, had it had more time and a little bit lower temps than my constant mid 80s probably would've turned purple, she has a few purple/blueish highlights on the calyx tips.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## doniawon (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm in week 3-4 with one patron female, I'm seeing full male flowers one had dropped pollen, so ill b removing her from the crowd.

Have 5 shoreline x alien second gens in week four as well, have removed a couple male flowers from them as well so I guess the clones didn't lose the trait.

Strawberry seeds all cracked and are in cups


----------



## doniawon (Nov 1, 2016)

Columbian fire is stable as of today, going on week 5!


----------



## Biggchong (Nov 4, 2016)

We 


Biggchong said:


> View attachment 3817646
> Finishing in the greenhouse! Hopefully the humidity from the storm doesn't bring mold


Got mold on the main cola. Too much humidity in the air. Sucks


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 5, 2016)

I wanna try some shoreline. I'm completely in the dark about his strains. 
Do all the shoreline strains have shoreline skunk in them?
Does the Colombian add to the finishing time?
What should I expect from the Strawberry? I read shorelineOG hates fruity strains. I'm confused.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 5, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I wanna try some shoreline. I'm completely in the dark about his strains.
> Do all the shoreline strains have shoreline skunk in them?
> Does the Colombian add to the finishing time?
> What should I expect from the Strawberry? I read shorelineOG hates fruity strains. I'm confused.


They don't all have Shoreline in them. I usually don't like fruity strains but the Strawberry is the exception because it's very potent.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Did some abuse to my alien x shoreline girl






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 5, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> They don't all have Shoreline in them. I usually don't like fruity strains but the Strawberry is the exception because it's very potent.


Potent is good. Ordered all 3 strains from OES today, for my next run.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
> http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


This is your Seedbank? Stateside or over seas?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> This is your Seedbank? Stateside or over seas?


Its a partnership btwn DonTesla and myself. Canada based initially, but eventually will be in more than one corner of the globe


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a partnership btwn DonTesla and myself. Canada based initially, but eventually will be in more than one corner of the globe


Nice! Congrats on that. Don Tesla is good people! I will support you guys for sure...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Congrats on that. Don Tesla is good people! I will support you guys for sure...


Thanks brother, much appreciated! Agree for sure!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Holyshit, I've been on riu for 20 years, n that's the first bud pics I've seen buck post! Good job buck keep visiting the grow section, it'll get better. Try the alien shoreline, baby nuts.


LMAO for real!


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 7, 2016)

Doniawon I've been meaning to ask you how the Alien Shoreline tasted after a cure and are you liking the density the Alien adds to the Colombian Fire? The pure Colombian was a little too fluffy for me.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Doniawon I've been meaning to ask you how the Alien Shoreline tasted after a cure and are you liking the density the Alien adds to the Colombian Fire? The pure Colombian was a little too fluffy for me.


It took on a musky cologne smell, it turned from sweet skunk to a woody lavender!

The columbian fire is looking awesome right now, ill get a pic up.

Loving the columbian fire so far. Got a few shorelines going strong too


----------



## doniawon (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 8, 2016)

My good friend @hydgrow and his team designed a logo for me and I want you guys to hit the like button on the one you think is best.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'ma like em all

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd say stick with old Blue Eyes, but that first logo is dope


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 8, 2016)

I hit like em both homie. My wife likes the all green and black one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

I like the all green and black


----------



## 420nstargazer (Nov 8, 2016)

I like the first one, although it closely resembles relentless' logo. (I do love the Sinatra mugshot, for what it's worth)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2016)

I clicked like on both, after a bit of thought I like the green one best. I don't really lke the drippy bits on the star at all, they are simply unnecessary, but the rest is decent. I think it sends the right message overall, from a marketing/emotional perspective. I've definitely seen worse logos from seed companies,


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 9, 2016)

Logo #2 looks too much like the Cadillac logo in my opinion. Gotta be careful these days what with Starbucks suing over bongs that look like frappuccino cups lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 9, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I clicked like on both, after a bit of thought I like the green one best. I don't really lke the drippy bits on the star at all, they are simply unnecessary, but the rest is decent. I think it sends the right message overall, from a marketing/emotional perspective. I've definitely seen worse logos from seed companies,


But you have to drip candy paint in the Lone Star state. They invented chopped and screwed, sipping syrup, swangas, swishas, shoreline, popping trunks and everything else.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't forget grills lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 9, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> But you have to drip candy paint in the Lone Star state. They invented chopped and screwed, sipping syrup, swangas, swishas, shoreline, popping trunks and everything else.


 I believe all of that. I don't know this stuff, I am from the pacific northwest. I have no idea what more than half those terms even mean. 

I know how to grow a tree and catch a trout on a dry fly, and that's about it. I voted for this guy:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> But you have to drip candy paint in the Lone Star state. They invented chopped and screwed, sipping syrup, swangas, swishas, shoreline, popping trunks and everything else.


Thats all Houston though huh....


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats all Houston though huh....


From Houston to Port Author and Louisiana. You don't see much of that in Austin or the Woodlands.​


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> From Houston to Port Author and Louisiana. You don't see much of that in Austin or the Woodlands.​


Yeah thats all Houston and Beaumont et al. Even them Louisiana boyz got a different style, a style I saw all my life between Shreveport, Lafayette, & New Orleans. I lived in Houston for a few years when I wasnt in the boot, thats why it caught my eye. (and my pop is from Dallas so didnt see much of it there when I was there).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

Saw a funny doco on Screw, lean, & dem slabs a couple days ago. LMFAO, it really was funny with this dude in a suit commentating. It was made horribly, but had me laughing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

@shorelineOG you coming up around Houston or Dallas area? Just curious


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @shorelineOG you coming up around Houston or Dallas area? Just curious


I stay away from Texas these days but I'm from Greenspoint or gunspoint as they call it. If you know where they race cars on Rankin road that's my old neighborhood.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I stay away from Texas these days but I'm from Greenspoint or gunspoint as they call it.


Yeah cool, I stay away from all dem places dese days, but spent alot of my life round over der.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

Shit LMFAO I stay away from the country these days much less the city I grew up in. All sorts of crazy shit happening that direction, full regulation in Cali and flunk as prez of the circus . Keep it green!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 9, 2016)

A grip of Gulf Coasters! Only part of TX I have touched is out toward El Paso, which is...sketchy, frankly. Your stomping grounds are another world to me, @shorelineOG. I know nothing of the Houston area or anything near it. Weird how different the regions of our country are, yet how similar.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Weird how different the regions of our country are, yet how similar.


Its the same worldwide if you think about it, different countries in the EU (and every other continent) are just like different States there, in that similarity. Louisiana is like that from Parish to Parish, probably like that in other States too in their Counties....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Don't forget grills lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826625


The grill man in there too


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 13, 2016)

I have lots of relatives in Texas City and Galveston.
I went there as a kid one summer. We hung out at great uncles house on the beach and caught blue crabs in a net at night. I loved it!
I should head that direction one of these days. Only in the winter, probably like my summer weather in Ak. Try and find some of that shoreline skunk.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 14, 2016)

Aw shit, look what just showed up:


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## researching (Nov 16, 2016)

Alien Strawberry was chopped on monday 11/14. Flipped on 9\20. Sticky as fuck. I also chopped my northern lights on 11/14 too. I have read that plants finish sooner under cobs and it must be true. I can only imagine once i add deep and far red how much shorter it will be. Very impressed so far on the yeld of the Alien Strawberry.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 18, 2016)

@shorelineOG asked me to post this, so you could all see the new logo packs. I meant to do it last night, but I got drunk, ate pizza, and passed the fuck out.

God of Fire is a mixed pack of all his goodies


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 18, 2016)

Patron 

Just transplanted them today. Excited to see how they turn out. I'll be germing Colombian fire and alien shore this weekend.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2016)

I received my Shoreline order today.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 18, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @shorelineOG asked me to post this, so you could all see the new logo packs. I meant to do it last night, but I got drunk, ate pizza, and passed the fuck out.
> 
> God of Fire is a mixed pack of all his goodies
> View attachment 3833575


New packaging looks good @shorelineOG


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 18, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> New packaging looks good @shorelineOG


Thanks. A member on here James came up with the logo and printed everything. Might be doing a few white t shirts with the new logo.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 18, 2016)

4/4 Strawberry


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 4/4 Strawberry
> View attachment 3833950


Cool! I think I might drop some of my Strawberry tonight, and a few others. Gotta Pop 'em All!


----------



## higher self (Nov 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3825653


This is my kind of plant, glad I got a pack! Want to pick up the Shoreline when it comes back in stock.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2016)

higher self said:


> This is my kind of plant, glad I got a pack! Want to pick up the Shoreline when it comes back in stock.


Likewise.
I'll also be popping some strawberry and one other, tonight.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Likewise.
> I'll also be popping some strawberry and one other, tonight.


I put down four Strawberry and two Texas Roadkill, (also two Dank Commander from RD.)


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys anyone who has good Shoreline pics, vegging and/or flowering and you don't mind me reposting on Instagram drop me a message with pics, [email protected]


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 25, 2016)

I germed the last of the shoreline genetics I had, six in total. Its only been two days since they've been put in soil. 

Two patrons, one has sprouted. 
Two alien shoreline, both sprouted. 
Two Colombian fire, none yet. 

Hopefully the last three sprout so I can have all three genetics in my garden. Thanks again @shorelineOG


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 30, 2016)

Patron #1 

Doesn't look like it's gonna make it. If no progress is made in the next week it'll be removed. 

Patron #2


Alien Shoreline #1 and #2

Hoping the Colombian fire will sprout soon. It's been almost two weeks and I'm still gonna wait another week because I really want to grow it. I'll try to update their progress every two to three weeks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

I need some colombian fire and strawberry in my life lol.......

Looking Good guys, and I echo the koodos on the new logo @shorelineOG


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 30, 2016)

Some new and old strains just got dropped at Oregon Elite. Strawberry, Colombian and the Texas Roadkill. Once his site gets updated, they might go fast.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Some new and old strains just got dropped at Oregon Elite. Strawberry, Colombian and the Texas Roadkill. Once his site gets updated, they might go fast.


Ah thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2016)

I have three of four Strawberry, and both of the TX Roadkill started nicely. 

Strawberry #4 germed but I killed the poor thing. I knocked the cup off the shelf and broke the taproot off. 

I'll post pictures when things get interesting.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 13, 2016)

3x Strawberry (bottom row to the right)


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 14, 2016)

Patron 

Alien Shoreline

One more week in the solo's and then to their final pots.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

What is Texas roadkill lineage? Is it a skunk variety? I'm all in for some skunk notes.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 14, 2016)

The Texas Roadkill is Chem 91 x Mexican Lime Green x Patron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 14, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The Texas Roadkill is Chem 91 x Mexican Lime Green x Patron.


i doubt it even exists.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2016)

This is TX Roadkill, the 2 in front, 3 Strawberry in back, Another breeder's gear 2 on the left. Just transplanted minutes ago from little white cups as seen in the left foreground. Will flip in the next day to start sexing them out. I am pretty sure they all exist.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 16, 2016)

This is Alien Shoreline at day 65 grown by a grower in Vancouver with cold temps.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> This is Alien Shoreline at day 65 grown by a grower in Vancouver with cold temps.View attachment 3855071


That's good to see because when I make my move (North) next month I wanted to pop my pack finally. Am concerned about moving from tropical to cold with my soil grow, part of the reason why I decided to stick with the HPS the added heat will be helpful not hurtful.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm getting excited now looking at that alien Shoreline. Fingers crossed for two ladies.


----------



## CBD4all (Dec 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Some new and old strains just got dropped at Oregon Elite. Strawberry, Colombian and the Texas Roadkill. Once his site gets updated, they might go fast.





shorelineOG said:


> I give them out all the time, all that I ask is for testers to post pictures.


I'd be happy to do this new indoor grower, organic veggie farmer for years before. Inter seed in strains that promote relaxation, thanks! Want to eventually get into plant breeding myself so any tips or advice also very appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Christmas!

I definitely have one Strawberry female, chopped one male, and the last one I just can't tell yet. Both TX Roadkill could go either way right now, but they are a bit slower growing than the rest and I think they just aren't quite mature. Also looks like I have one RD Dank Commander female. If they look a bit droopy in the pic it is because I have been spreading their "legs" to check out the naughty bits.

I plan to keep a cutting of the Strawberry, assuming it turns out nice.

Also, assuming I end up with a female of both strains I hope to make TX Roadkill battle against Dank Commander to decide which one I keep. That's right, @shorelineOG I am putting your gear up against the much-hyped Rare Dankness, in a totally unscientific contest; just for kicks. Next time I might run four of each and do the same contest again.

Christmas cheer to all y'all!


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 25, 2016)

Day 50 Alien Skunk



Day 25ish Patron


----------



## Lilwatt (Dec 26, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Day 50 Alien Skunk
> 
> View attachment 3861112
> 
> ...


Looking good man I plan on running both of these this summer I already have both of them on hand


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 28, 2016)

The Alien Skunk is foxtailing like a mofo. Thinking Sunday I may pull her and a couple other genetics too. We will see.


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 29, 2016)

Wish I kept cuts of the shoreline    Had some spider mites 
Didn't get many pics but this is patron


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 29, 2016)

I think it was a shoreline or patron I don't remember which 
but one of mine just did not want to finish 
Kept fox tailing and never looked done I pulled it at about ten weeks 
She put out tho really heavy yield


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3863613 View attachment 3863614 View attachment 3863612 I think it was a shoreline or patron I don't remember which
> but one of mine just did not want to finish
> Kept fox tailing and never looked done I pulled it at about ten weeks
> She put out tho really heavy yield


Looking pretty plump and healthy even with the spider devils.
How did they smoke?
I've got some Alien Strawberry's that I short vegged and flipped about 10 days ago. So far I've pulled 3 boys out of 9 and a runt. Still waiting for the rest to show.


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 29, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking pretty plump and healthy even with the spider devils.
> How did they smoke?
> I've got some Alien Strawberry's that I short vegged and flipped about 10 days ago. So far I've pulled 3 boys out of 9 and a runt. Still waiting for the rest to show.


Smoked good 
Pretty potent too I could taste the gdp in the patron 
I'm not the best at describing flavors or smells 
But I know they both Were good before bed


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyone growing the Strawberry should keep mothers, a lot of growers are saying that's my best one. Seems to be a lot of keepers with that strain.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 29, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Anyone growing the Strawberry should keep mothers, a lot of growers are saying that's my best one. Seems like every single one is a keeper with that strain.


got any fem, beans of that?ky


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 29, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> got any fem, beans of that?ky


Just regulars


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 29, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Just regulars


make some fem,beans they will go fast..ky...ps most now only wount fem, beans in states where its not legal yet..ky


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Anyone growing the Strawberry should keep mothers, a lot of growers are saying that's my best one. Seems to be a lot of keepers with that strain.


Was just eyeballing the strawberry on oes, came here to check out some info on herhmmm. Right page much?


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> make some fem,beans they will go fast..ky...ps most now only wount fem, beans in states where its not legal yet..ky


I'll still keep the regs & make my own fems but I still run fems maybe like 15-20% of my garden.



shorelineOG said:


> Anyone growing the Strawberry should keep mothers, a lot of growers are saying that's my best one. Seems to be a lot of keepers with that strain.


Would of been awesome to of gotten those as freebies from OES but I got Colombian Fire for my 2nd pack. That's a plus from me as I'm sure I'll find a good Colombian leaner out of 20 seeds  Defiantly keep some males around if they look nice, especially for the sativa strains I run.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 31, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Anyone growing the Strawberry should keep mothers, a lot of growers are saying that's my best one. Seems to be a lot of keepers with that strain.


I just made a couple cuts and did a second topping two days ago, that's great news! 

I am vegging for another week or two before flip. I usually run four or five plants at a time, I am going to start doing two or three bigger plants and see how that goes. It seems like one or more of them gets crowded out and I will probably end up with roughly the same yield.

This coming run will be Strawberry and Dank Commander for sure, and maybe Texas Roadkill, but I might hold her back to the next go. 

You got me pretty excited for the Strawberry now.

I have to say the TX roadkill male I chopped smelled like straight-up polecat asshole, in a good way. 

The one I have left has me convinced its a girl, though it still hasn't actually shown hairs. She smells almost as nasty when I rub the stems, but that male was fan-skunk-damn-tastic.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 31, 2016)

@shorelineOG damn didn't know this was you. Respect. 

Your gear is some fire


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 31, 2016)

This is a late veg report According to my friend who has Strawberry. He'll be updating me frequently and I'll relay the results to you guys. 

Strawberry #1 of 3 , super indica on this pheno. Slow veg @40 + days , topped. She is 12" tall from top of dirt and fan leaves are 8" !  Stem rub reveals a slightly sweet, but overall skunky, kushy dankness. He's Hoping to clone it with the next few days so he can flip it to flower.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> This is a late veg report According to my friend who has Strawberry. He'll be updating me frequently and I'll relay the results to you guys.
> 
> Strawberry #1 of 3 , super indica on this pheno. Slow veg @40 + days , topped. She is 12" tall from top of dirt and fan leaves are 8" !  Stem rub reveals a slightly sweet, but overall skunky, kushy dankness. He's Hoping to clone it with the next few days so he can flip it to flower.


I dropped my Strawberry on November 23rd, and it sounds damn near identical to your buddy's plant except it is 12" after topping it a second time, which is the long way to say it doesn't feel like a notably slow veg, to me. About 34 days since popping and already topped twice is dandy. TX Roadkill is my lagger, as I mentioned before. Those big-ass fan leaves started popping pretty early on, on the Strawberry. Really nice plant so far, excited to flip her.

Oh, and happy 2017 to everyone east of me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2016)

I started my strawberry's on 11/25 along with some Bodhi gear; Heavenly Hashplant and Jungle Spice.
Initially, 8 of the Strawberry popped and about 1 week later the 9th popped and has been the pack runt.
I turned them 2 weeks ago @ roughly 10 inches and untopped.
Since I barely vegged them, I'm not real sure of their mature structure. I'll find this out if I find a keeper pheno and grow out some bushes.
They did seem to grow at about the same clip as the Heavenly Hashplant, but to my surprise, they look way more true to an Indica form, than the Heavenly's (Bubba Katsu X 88G13/HP) lineage.
They're squat and have huge fat fan leaves, like @WindyCityKush and @Michael Huntherz mentioned.
Another plus, I've only found 3 males out of 9.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 2, 2017)

I was gone for five days during the holidays so my plants dried out. The older patrons faired out well, while the younger ones not so much. I'm not worried because my goal is to have some cured Shoreline genetics products by 4th of July which allows for a generous veg time so they can heal up and produce well. They're all getting training as well and all seems good so far. Happy New Year to everyone and my we all be blessed with bountiful harvests!

Young Patron Pre Transplant

Post Transplant

Alien Shoreline Pre Transplant

Alien Shoreline Post Transplant

Older Patrons Pre Transplant

Older Patrons Post Transplant  

The older patrons will go to the bloom room in thirty to forty five days. The younger ones will go in at the end of February or first week of March. Will continue to update every couple of weeks.

*Edit* After reading about that strawberry, I need that in my garden, hint hint. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 5, 2017)

I hope everyone has a prosperous year and remember that fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 5, 2017)

Alien skunk

It was actually 67 days on the chop. Probably could have let her gone but it was in the way. Lol


----------



## Biggchong (Jan 5, 2017)

Patron Lowers


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 5, 2017)

I want to see one of you guys cross a Patron male with Bubba or Girl Scout. Those super dense buds sell fast and those combinations would be world class.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 5, 2017)

Found a little thrips damage today, damn it, but no biggie yet. Transplanted Strawberry and TX Roadkill to 5 gallons yesterday.

She is small, but I'll be damned if that TXRK doesn't smell just like a dead skunk on hot asphalt. Will take a couple cuts from her tomorrow.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 5, 2017)

Here's my Strawberry girls @ day 17 since I turned them. The tallest ones are about 16" tall. They have fat and sturdy stems that I'm hoping will be sporting some big fat colas soon.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 6, 2017)

Biggchong said:


> Patron Lowers
> View attachment 3869134


beautiful work biggchong. That's the first purple patron I've seen and she looks gorgeous


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 13, 2017)

The young patron and alien Shoreline's are coming back nicely. They'll be transplanted in about another two weeks.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 13, 2017)

I flipped my girls about a week ago now, what are the expected flower times for the Texas Roadkill and Strawberry @shorelineOG ?

I really like the structure of the Strawberry, stout and full, but not crowded or too bushy. Have I said that before?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 14, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I flipped my girls about a week ago now, what are the expected flower times for the Texas Roadkill and Strawberry @shorelineOG ?
> 
> I really like the structure of the Strawberry, stout and full, but not crowded or too bushy. Have I said that before?


Have a strawberry male and female , female is twice the height of the male but still short and stout as well. Almost 2 weeks in flower already. Gonna f2 and hit my space monkey with the strawberry. Hopefully I don't ruin my flower run lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 14, 2017)

What's up @shorelineOG got some alien x GDP from OES with my last order, any chance any info out there about them? Thanks in advance


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 15, 2017)

Strawberry and Texas Roadkill looking healthy and headed to flower town. I wish that Roadkill grew faster, maybe it wants warmer conditions than the others or something?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 17, 2017)

Strawberry female @ 15 days , she did a nice 2x stretch. 
Strawberry male @ 15 days ...he had almost zero stretch,has some nice clusters and some trichs. He looks to finish fast so im hoping he will lower stretch and flowering time on the space monkey and tight dojo #2.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 22, 2017)

Strawberry boy at 20 days ....collected the pollen I need and now he goes in the trash. He smells of a very soft fruit with a slight skunky chem undertone. Things should get interesting soon.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 22, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Strawberry boy at 20 days ....collected the pollen I need and now he goes in the trash. He smells of a very soft fruit with a slight skunky chem undertone. Things should get interesting soon. View attachment 3882098 View attachment 3882099


You're going to want to get a tweezers and pull all the bananas out of the pollen. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 22, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> You're going to want to get a tweezers and pull all the bananas out of the pollen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I put some bananas in the bag last night
And some popped, I put a few more in there so I can get rid of the plant , too worried about seeding everything.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 25, 2017)

Yo, @shorelineOG - what's the flowering time you expect on TX Roadkill?

She is developing flowers much faster than the Strawberry, which looks to me like a 9-weeker or so.

Will grab pics tonight.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 25, 2017)

I am guessing Roadkill at 8 weeks flat and Strawberry between 8+1 to 8+5


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 25, 2017)

Strawberry:
 

TX Roadkill


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 26, 2017)

The first two Patrons were male. They've been cloned and put down. There is one more Patron and two alien Shoreline's that are now in bloom so fingers crossed........... again.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2017)

alien x shoreline

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien Shoreline


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 26, 2017)

Patron.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 28, 2017)

Strawberry @ 57 days


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice! Looks like a couple of mine.
I ended up with about 3 phenos out of 6 female Strawberry's.
1 pheno had one large loose cola about 2 feet long and resinous but not as resinous as the one @WindyCityKush posted. It was a monster.Hybrid vigor must be at work in this cross.
2 pheno was exactly like what Windy posted and still large, vigorous and resinous, but smaller than 1 pheno.
3 pheno was the runt of the pack and was small and resinous.
None are loud and I really have to try hard to smell the strawberry, but it's sweeter than it is skunky.
I was starting to wonder about the potency of her because of the lack of a real loud odor, but after sampling some of my 2 pheno she is real potent real good flavor weed. A solid good Indica high. She set me firmly to the couch.
Overall she was a medium yielder, but I barely vegged them and left them untopped. I'm thinking she'll do well sog'd or scrog'd. 
I bet she'll pay the bills if you dedicate a room to her.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Happy Leaf (Mar 1, 2017)

My avatar is some legit shoreline. Smells putrid, like a hot and sweaty skunk with baby poop. Earthy somewhat. It always has a sweet lemon scent when broken up as well. It has no hybrid OG or chemdawg genetics in it. The smell is very overpowering and turns some people off. The high is very sativa dominate at first, very trippy and fast, but it has a nice indica body that is not overpowering. It's a speedy and happy strain. It tastes like skunk all the way through and leaves your mouth coated with that flavor. I heard this elite clone is a little finicky to grow. Not many people get to breed with it. I doubt any strains out there showcase this girl properly, if they are even using the real clone. It truly deserves a proper back crossing project


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 2, 2017)

Texas Roadkill, Tuesday. It smells offensively like a dead skunk on hot asphalt. Not even remotely pleasant smelling, but so deeply dank that I know I will love it.
Chopping today.


I nute-burned the shit out of the Strawberry and chopped her early. Damn shame, I seem to be cursed on that Strawberry, or I am just an idiot...but the TX Roadkill is already my new favorite strain. Thanks a fuckton, @shorelineOG - this gear be fire! Will be keeping a mom around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## David Boggs (Mar 2, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3895166 Patron.


Can I have that???????????LOL Looks good man.I need some roadkill but I lost your phone number can you pm it again to me????????????ky


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 2, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Texas Roadkill, Tuesday. It smells offensively like a dead skunk on hot asphalt. Not even remotely pleasant smelling, but so deeply dank that I know I will love it.
> Chopping today.
> View attachment 3898145
> 
> I nute-burned the shit out of the Strawberry and chopped her early. Damn shame, I seem to be cursed on that Strawberry, or I am just an idiot...but the TX Roadkill is already my new favorite strain. Thanks a fuckton, @shorelineOG - this gear be fire! Will be keeping a mom around for the foreseeable future.


Yo @shorelineOG isnt this the shoreline right?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Texas Roadkill, Tuesday. It smells offensively like a dead skunk on hot asphalt. Not even remotely pleasant smelling, but so deeply dank that I know I will love it.
> Chopping today.
> View attachment 3898145
> 
> I nute-burned the shit out of the Strawberry and chopped her early. Damn shame, I seem to be cursed on that Strawberry, or I am just an idiot...but the TX Roadkill is already my new favorite strain. Thanks a fuckton, @shorelineOG - this gear be fire! Will be keeping a mom around for the foreseeable future.


That Shoreline looks real nice
Did you take that Strawberry far enough to get some good smoke?
I was wondering how she compares to your Bruce Banner#3?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @shorelineOG isnt this the shoreline right?


He has Chem 91 x Mexican x Patron.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 2, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> He has Chem 91 x Mexican x Patron.


You have that.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You have that.


I'm out of those for a while.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 3, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I'm out of those for a while.


I would highly encourage anyone who has them to pop them, and buy them if you see a pack. I am overjoyed wih how she turned out,


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @shorelineOG isnt this the shoreline right?


Yes it is. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Alien x shoreline










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 4, 2017)

Well ladies and gentlemen, all of my Shoreline genetics turned out to be males. I'll be pulling the two alien Shoreline's tomorrow and clone em before putting them down. The last patron is also showing the male traits so I'm just going to let it go a couple more days before I pull it and clone it. Hopefully when I get some more I'll get some females. I'll be using the males for breeding later this year so I'll report back with the crosses I come up with.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 4, 2017)

Strawberry @65 days . Took her down. Really menthol chemmy odor with a pinch of fruitiness


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Strawberry @65 days . Took her down. Really menthol chemmy odor with a pinch of fruitinessView attachment 3899548


Nice! Tell us how she hits when you can. I took all of mine @ 63 days but a couple could have gone longer.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 4, 2017)

I sure will. I was kinda forced to take her down. But I'd have definitely let her go a week, maybe more.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 7, 2017)

I actually lucked up and the last patron is female. 

 

The Alien Shoreline's are both male.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

alien x shoreline

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 9, 2017)

Strawberry, drying . Don't mind the shitty trim job, this is all personal , smells kushy to the bone, some chemmy-ness going on too now, almost no fruitiness left.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2017)

My alien x shoreline started kicking out a lot of nanners.








unfortunatell as she's pretty






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Strawberry, drying . smells kushy to the bone, some chemmy-ness going on too now, almost no fruitiness left.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm done using anything with the alien lineage and will just be making roadkill/sour/Chem combinations. I picked up GG 4 and will be using it with a sour shoreline male. The gorilla glue is a resin factory so it should cross nicely.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 15, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Strawberry, drying . Don't mind the shitty trim job, this is all personal , smells kushy to the bone, some chemmy-ness going on too now, almost no fruitiness left. View attachment 3902619


I fucked my Strawberry up, sadly. I nite burned her in about week sox so bad she smelled awful and really would not have produced well. I left her sitting in some hot runoff overnight and I am super ashamed of that, but that's the sad truth.

Looks nice, it did seem like a longer flower time but was a robust plant.

Texas Roadkill, though, that shit is blowing my mind. Really stanky, just like that old lime green biker bud from the day.


Good and ripe at 60 days.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I'm done using anything with the alien lineage and will just be making roadkill/sour/Chem combinations. I picked up GG 4 and will be using it with a sour shoreline male. The gorilla glue is a resin factory so it should cross nicely.


Yes it is, it certainly is. I like the direction you are taking a lot. The pics I have posted do this TXRKS of yours no justice at all. The Glue-leaning Medical Glue from some other breeder  I am running is my other favorite plant right now. Glad to hear you are working with GG4. Danger, fire ahead!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 15, 2017)

If you're in Colorado Springs be sure to visit the Lazy Lion and follow the Lion of 710 Street on instagram.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Odin* (Mar 17, 2017)

Grabbed a few paint sample cards, looking at them now and just noticed each has an interesting name.








Also have "Mountain Smoke" and "Smoked Oyster".


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2017)

Strawberry.


----------



## RatKing (Mar 28, 2017)

@shorelineOG... What is Strawberry a cross/hybrid of? I am about to buy a pack via OES, and was wondering. Sorry if you have already posted the answer to my question. I looked through this thread to see if you said what it was a cross of already, but all I saw was some awesome grow pics and updates from other members etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 28, 2017)

RatKing said:


> @shorelineOG... What is Strawberry a cross/hybrid of? I am about to buy a pack via OES, and was wondering. Sorry if you have already posted the answer to my question. I looked through this thread to see if you said what it was a cross of already, but all I saw was some awesome grow pics and updates from other members etc. Thanks in advance.


 Strawberry is Alien Master x Alien Strawberry.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Strawberry is Alien Master x Alien Strawberry.


Is that Og Raskals lineage?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that Og Raskals lineage?


Yeah it is.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Yeah it is.


Du hast das Feuer verlassen, also dachte ich, ich sollte fragen. BTW, da ist definitiv Feuer in der Erdbeere von dir.
Der mächtige Erdbeerkönig!


----------



## RatKing (Mar 29, 2017)

I just ordered some Strawberry beans today from OES. Can't wait to get them started. Will be posting updates


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 1, 2017)

Strawberry.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 1, 2017)

Shoreline.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 1, 2017)

Patron starting to go purple.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 1, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Patron starting to go purple.View attachment 3917327View attachment 3917328 View attachment 3917329


Looks good man that Patron looks fire


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hey, where did all the posts about OP being a neo-nazi holocaust denier go?


lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## RatKing (Apr 10, 2017)

Got some Strawberry beans in the mail today


----------



## Benny Hempseed (May 12, 2017)

@shorelineOG Colombian Fire is Alien Master x Colombian Black, right? Is that Alien Master Kush that's the female then?

Also, I got some 'Man on Fire' freebies. What's the makeup of that cross?

Thanks!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 12, 2017)

Benny Hempseed said:


> @shorelineOG Colombian Fire is Alien Master x Colombian Black, right? Is that Alien Master Kush that's the female then?
> 
> Also, I got some 'Man on Fire' freebies. What's the makeup of that cross?
> 
> Thanks!


Alien Master was the male in Colombian Fire.
The freebies are God of Fire. It's a mix pack.


----------



## Benny Hempseed (May 23, 2017)

Sorry, God of Fire. Not sure where Man on Fire came from haha

What possible crosses are in the mix? Just curious what I should look out for if I'm popping them.

Thanks!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 24, 2017)

Benny Hempseed said:


> Sorry, God of Fire. Not sure where Man on Fire came from haha
> 
> What possible crosses are in the mix? Just curious what I should look out for if I'm popping them.
> 
> Thanks!


There's some good roadkill crosses in those packs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 14, 2017)

A few pics of Strawberry @ day 63. These girls smell like those strawberry candy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 13, 2017)

Strawberry week 8 under the lights.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2017)

Alien Shoreline.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 31, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3987759


Those are my promised skunks preparing for seeding right....


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 31, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Those are my promised skunks preparing for seeding right....


Those big ones won't be seeded but some seeded plants will be harvested this month. In a month those plants will be huge and I will have shoreline next to Kong and Bubba Kush for comparison. The Bubba yields a lb and shoreline will yield 4 lbs per plant.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 31, 2017)

honestly I only care about me, and your funky skunky seeds I dont have yet. tick toc my man....


----------



## RatKing (Sep 5, 2017)

Update:
One Strawberry in coco, under a 400 watt Vero29 cob from timbergrowlights.com, in a 3x3 tent. Used Cyco nutrients lineup. Total dry weight was a little over 20 oz. (1.25 pounds)


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 6, 2017)

RatKing said:


> Update:
> One Strawberry in coco, under a 400 watt Vero29 cob from timbergrowlights.com, in a 3x3 tent. Used Cyco nutrients lineup. Total dry weight was a little over 20 oz. (1.25 pounds)
> View attachment 4005766 View attachment 4005767


Looks like she's a keeper. How does she smoke?


----------



## RatKing (Sep 6, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Looks like she's a keeper. How does she smoke?


Not cured long enough yet to judge honestly... But so far vaped out of a volcano it brings a fruity waxy like taste to mind.... Smells slightly fruity and a little bit skunky... (while growing she had a stronger fruity candy smell) The potency is excellent.
I will post a better smoke report with some nug shots after a month cure. She has a little purple in her too, so hopefully the cured nug shots will do her justice lol.


----------



## RatKing (Sep 9, 2017)

This is not the best nug or anything and excuse the poor trim job, I don't do a final trim/manicure until after a month cure.... But if you zoom in you can see purple by my thumb and some good crystal coverage. It still smells fruity when ya break up a nug. It needs a good 3 plus week glass jar cure... But definitely has potential.Will post better shots after a true cure and trim.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## RatKing (Sep 14, 2017)

Starting 6 more Strawberry beans


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4009648


Niiiice!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

RatKing said:


> Not cured long enough yet to judge honestly... But so far vaped out of a volcano it brings a fruity waxy like taste to mind.... Smells slightly fruity and a little bit skunky... (while growing she had a stronger fruity candy smell) The potency is excellent.
> I will post a better smoke report with some nug shots after a month cure. She has a little purple in her too, so hopefully the cured nug shots will do her justice lol.


If you have to cure to get a flavor, then that's a pretty weak flavor.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Alien Shoreline.View attachment 3980787


Very nice.
But I just don't see the skunk in that strain, kind of looks like that other shoreline that was available from that other company I can't remember at the moment.
I have seen road kill back in the 80s , but that doesn't resemble it at all.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Very nice.
> But I just don't see the skunk in that strain, kind of looks like that other shoreline that was available from that other company I can't remember at the moment.
> I have seen road kill back in the 80s , but that doesn't resemble it at all.


Show me what roadkill looks like. Shoreline is a very old strain. It was the first named strain I ever smoked back when they didn't have names.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Very nice.
> But I just don't see the skunk in that strain, kind of looks like that other shoreline that was available from that other company I can't remember at the moment.
> I have seen road kill back in the 80s , but that doesn't resemble it at all.


Roadkill is light lime green with thick red hairs.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Show me what roadkill looks like. Shoreline is a very old strain. It was the first named strain I ever smoked back when they didn't have names.


Now if I could show you, then I would have it, so don't be silly.
Now the east coast roadkill which I think the east had it first, if I remember correctly, now it's been a while....had a light emerald green sativa style leaf not very serrated and grew three and five finger leaves.
Buds were more spear shaped with some red hairs, but I wouldn't call them thick.
But it has been like 30 years, so...


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 15, 2017)

if you think about it any opinion is highly subjective. Maybe none but the OG may be guilty of the lie, who would know until we 
have easy cheap fast dna results available to us.
I've grown hundreds of afghan bulk seeds from dna and swear I've found several old time renamed strains in there for instance.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Now if I could show you, then I would have it, so don't be silly.
> Now the east coast roadkill which I think the east had it first, if I remember correctly, now it's been a while....had a light emerald green sativa style leaf not very serrated and grew three and five finger leaves.
> Buds were more spear shaped with some red hairs, but I wouldn't call them thick.
> But it has been like 30 years, so...


Roadkill skunk was early to mid nineties and all Mexican smelled like skunk in the 90s. In the eighties Mexican was landrace sativa fully seeded and schwag.
Early nineties Mexico imported indica and they started growing sinsemilla. This skunk weed smelled straight up Skunk, ammonia and piss. Burned your nose it smelled so strong of Ammonia and skunk.
In the 80s domestic weed was called "homegrown " and brick weed was better than homegrown. Indoor growing didn't really start til the late 90s at least in the south.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Now if I could show you, then I would have it, so don't be silly.
> Now the east coast roadkill which I think the east had it first, if I remember correctly, now it's been a while....had a light emerald green sativa style leaf not very serrated and grew three and five finger leaves.
> Buds were more spear shaped with some red hairs, but I wouldn't call them thick.
> But it has been like 30 years, so...


Would you say the east coast roadkill looks like sour d?
My sour d has a much smaller leaf than SL but they both have a light green leaf with lime green buds.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Would you say the east coast roadkill looks like sour d?
> My sour d has a much smaller leaf than SL but they both have a light green leaf with lime green buds.


No not really.
But I do believe that chem is a hybrid that does contain it, but it's just my opinion.
But the chemical leaf does not look like it, but the pungent skunk smell is there, but not diluted, just changed by whatever was crossed.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk was early to mid nineties and all Mexican smelled like skunk in the 90s. In the eighties Mexican was landrace sativa fully seeded and schwag.
> Early nineties Mexico imported indica and they started growing sinsemilla. This skunk weed smelled straight up Skunk, ammonia and piss. Burned your nose it smelled so strong of Ammonia and skunk.
> In the 80s domestic weed was called "homegrown " and brick weed was better than homegrown. Indoor growing didn't really start til the late 90s at least in the south.


I don't know when it made its way to Texas, but it was an 80's strain in the northeast down to the Carolinas.
Then it seems to have made its way to Humboldt around same time.
As back then Humboldt and New York were doing a lot of business together.
80's strains, there was plenty of Mex brick weed. Some I wonder if it was even weed!?! 
But some stuff was amazing!! 
Jamaican red bud, super sticky! Sweet brown mex, spongy chocolatey sweet and strong! Many different skunks, some really phenomenal original Afghanis. And of course all the exotics from south America.
Sure there was something just bloody awful smoke, that might get you high for 5 mins then give you a headache! 

But that skunk leaf I remember was light emerald/army green. No much serrations, and more of a smooth surface, not lots of veins.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm sure that shoreline is great, but I wonder if it's an original roadkill x nl#5? Either way it is fire.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## kona gold (Sep 17, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4011726


I must say, that does look like her! 
Got that leaf


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 17, 2017)

I have some prizes grown here and copies grown in another space, different technique. Both copies are phenom but very differently represented. 2 different rooms, 2 different growers,techniques, = different plants. Sure there are all kinds of similar boxes to be ticked but also some very different characteristics. growth patterns are the first obvious, with terpene profiles and effects being next. 
they are my copies taken here, with differing characteristics grown in each space. Nobody would venture to say they are the same strain, at least not yet. with so much subjectivity, differing feeds, times, lights, outdoor/indoor, water, substrate...etc no surprise if one supposed strain from a 40 year old memory may look and stone differently today grown by another. Fields of one may have been distributed over some years while another grower in another field supplied the next few years, maybe called it monkey paw this time around......lol


----------



## RatKing (Sep 21, 2017)

Strawberry beans continue to grow nicely


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 23, 2017)

Alright, I received my Shoreline Genetics testers, today. Thanks for the opportunity to try out your new gear @shorelineOG 

I have 5 packs to test and room for 3 this go-a-round. I'm not sure which to try first, but some seeds are getting germinated soon and I'll document it here.

Here's my list, I'm not sure what exactly is in these crosses, but here we go.
1. Shoreline OG
2. Gorilla Glue
3. Roadkill Master
4. Plaza Boss
5. Texas Oil Plant


----------



## RatKing (Sep 25, 2017)

Received my tester beans today  looking to start some Shoreline OG and Plaza Boss here shortly.


----------



## higher self (Sep 25, 2017)

Got mine today as well. 4 seeds each so all 4 strains going down. Thanks again @shorelineOG care to give us the run down on these.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 25, 2017)

Gorilla Glue is a gg4 backcross.
Shoreline OG is also a bx.
Plaza Boss ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )
TX Oil Plant (gg4 x TX Roadkill )
Roadkill Master (master kush x TX roadkill )


----------



## RatKing (Sep 25, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Gorilla Glue is a gg4 backcross.
> Shoreline OG is also a bx.
> Plaza Boss ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )
> TX Oil Plant (gg4 x TX Roadkill )
> Roadkill Master (master kush x TX roadkill )


Some great crosses in there. I can't wait to pop some!


----------



## higher self (Sep 25, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Gorilla Glue is a gg4 backcross.
> Shoreline OG is also a bx.
> Plaza Boss ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )
> TX Oil Plant (gg4 x TX Roadkill )
> Roadkill Master (master kush x TX roadkill )


Damn man all sounds like heat!! Especially Plaza Boss. I've never ran anything GG so I should be in for a treat with your gear. Rough estimate of my female rate percentage is about 65-70% lately. So I think this small pack will be perfect.

We"re goning to have this thread rocking soon!


----------



## RatKing (Sep 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn man all sounds like heat!! Especially Plaza Boss. I've never ran anything GG so I should be in for a treat with your gear. Rough estimate of my female rate percentage is about 65-70% lately. So I think this small pack will be perfect.
> 
> We"re goning to have this thread rocking soon!


I am so excited I just ordered an extra 200 watts of Vero29 cobs to throw in my 4x4. Gonna be rocking out 600 total watts of Vero29 3500k cobs for this Shoreline tester grow.


----------



## higher self (Sep 26, 2017)

RatKing said:


> I am so excited I just ordered an extra 200 watts of Vero29 cobs to throw in my 4x4. Gonna be rocking out 600 total watts of Vero29 3500k cobs for this Shoreline tester grow.


I hear that. I upgraded all my veg spots to XM-L2 LED's & going to put a 6 cree's & some far red in my 3x3 soon. I'm going to get hooked on diy led builds eventually lol! By the time I have the Shoreline gear sexed & cloned the lights will be ready.


----------



## RatKing (Sep 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> I hear that. I upgraded all my veg spots to XM-L2 LED's & going to put a 6 cree's & some far red in my 3x3 soon. I'm going to get hooked on diy led builds eventually lol! By the time I have the Shoreline gear sexed & cloned the lights will be ready.


That's a nice light setup. Gotta love Cree qualityI have been thinking about adding some far red myself. (growmau5 diy kit or something)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 26, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> There's some good roadkill crosses in those packs.


All I know is this TX Roadkill was damn near the best strain I ever had.



shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk was early to mid nineties and all Mexican smelled like skunk in the 90s. In the eighties Mexican was landrace sativa fully seeded and schwag.
> Early nineties Mexico imported indica and they started growing sinsemilla. This skunk weed smelled straight up Skunk, ammonia and piss. Burned your nose it smelled so strong of Ammonia and skunk.
> In the 80s domestic weed was called "homegrown " and brick weed was better than homegrown. Indoor growing didn't really start til the late 90s at least in the south.


Yes. That's approximately correct for the inland west, too, except maybe early 90's or late 80's at the earliest, California notwithstanding, but that has always been an outdoor scene.
The TX Roadkill is extremely reminiscent of that old Mexican/Biker Skunk, best I have seen in decades at least.


----------



## higher self (Sep 26, 2017)

RatKing said:


> That's a nice light setup. Gotta love Cree qualityI have been thinking about adding some far red myself. (growmau5 diy kit or something)


I was vegging with T5 but I save more watts using these xm-l2's, waaay less heat as well. The saved power will be used in flower. I have to upgrade my other 2x4 as well & I may hook that one up with some vero's & an old cxb3070 fixture.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 26, 2017)

Which Shoreline strains will show the most TXR traits?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

nvr mind!
I got em all!

check these out RIU bitches!


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 28, 2017)

If I could double like I would. Give em hell bud


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 29, 2017)

Shoreline OG got the short straw!!! Roadkill Master may sneak in with it.....plant counts keep my bunghole puckered but I'll get to every one of these, seriously, I have to begin with this one. its famous, I've known about it for some time, not sure if I had it but if its different than those others through the years, back to that lime green, pungent stick in the middle cola I recall as the very best skunk rep I ever had..........if this is it, then Shoreline has a forever customer...just for finding it, fixing it, hybridizing it, just for me I reckon. 
that girl was cerebral. I bought one pound and hoarded it till gone. growing it was a fantasy then. seeds were not cared for.
Its was near impossible to keep in the apartment or travel with undetected. Dry, burning, exhaled, in a bag, or on a finger no matter it was the most unique of all time. one of those "if I only had one strain for the rest of my life" types. I can name a few really close ones, the ones jacked with a hybrid stealing some qualities from the Skunk, but none have hit it like this one could. 
She could easily split my room with one other and I'd be cool with that. I'm confident, Shoreline is too. Thanks @shorelineOG for the tips and generosity you've shown this year.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Shoreline OG got the short straw!!! Roadkill Master may sneak in with it.....plant counts keep my bunghole puckered but I'll get to every one of these, seriously, I have to begin with this one. its famous, I've known about it for some time, not sure if I had it but if its different than those others through the years, back to that lime green, pungent stick in the middle cola I recall as the very best skunk rep I ever had..........if this is it, then Shoreline has a forever customer...just for finding it, fixing it, hybridizing it, just for me I reckon.
> that girl was cerebral. I bought one pound and hoarded it till gone. growing it was a fantasy then. seeds were not cared for.
> Its was near impossible to keep in the apartment or travel with undetected. Dry, burning, exhaled, in a bag, or on a finger no matter it was the most unique of all time. one of those "if I only had one strain for the rest of my life" types. I can name a few really close ones, the ones jacked with a hybrid stealing some qualities from the Skunk, but none have hit it like this one could.
> She could easily split my room with one other and I'd be cool with that. I'm confident, Shoreline is too. Thanks @shorelineOG for the tips and generosity you've shown this year.


I can tell you are stoked, man, and you should be, his gear is legit, can't wait for the new crosses.


----------



## RatKing (Sep 30, 2017)

Strawberry after a cure and proper trim... Not a super strong smell, but it does have a slight berry smell to it when ya break up /grind it up. It has a slight fruity/citrus taste to it. Smooth smoke.


----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2017)

12 of 15 seeds germinated, 2 Shoreline OG's & 1 Plaza Boss didnt germ. One Shoreline looks like a runt but I'll give it more time


----------



## RatKing (Oct 1, 2017)

higher self said:


> 12 of 15 seeds germinated, 2 Shoreline OG's & 1 Plaza Boss didnt germ. One Shoreline looks like a runt but I'll give it more time
> 
> View attachment 4019430


Very nice my man! I can't wait until my 4x4 tent is empty this time next week so I can start up some Shoreline OG/Plaza Boss myself.

Quick question. What is your setup like? Light type(s) and watt / nutrients / tap water or RO water / tent size etc... And are ya using soil? I remember you saying ya used the xm-l2 Crees, but wasn't sure what your total wattage was etc.


----------



## higher self (Oct 1, 2017)

RatKing said:


> Very nice my man! I can't wait until my 4x4 tent is empty this time next week so I can start up some Shoreline OG/Plaza Boss myself.
> 
> Quick question. What is your setup like? Light type(s) and watt / nutrients / tap water or RO water / tent size etc... And are ya using soil? I remember you saying ya used the xm-l2 Crees, but wasn't sure what your total wattage was etc.


My medium is mostly coco coir, coir chips, long fiber peat moss. I use organic ferts mainly kelp, alfalfa & crab meal w/ some soluble nitrogen from Natures Nectar. Sometimes I use some chems like sulfur of potassium sulfide. They get tap but it sits out for awhile before I use it.

I'm in a walk in closet & stuffed 3 tents in there lol! The one I just showed is a 4x2 turned on its side so its a 2x4 for seedlings & clones for most part. That tent has an older version of the xm leds cant remember the exact model but I got them on sale. Used an driver I had from cheap china led fixture, need to buy one with higer mA's 

Tent above the 2x4 is a 4x2 which is a flowering tent. I'm running my 1st scrog in it right now but I pretty much run a SOG setup with blumats. Getting upgraded with Cree cxb3590's & soon. I run my sativas in here since Its 6ft.

The last tent is just a few inches shy of being a 3x3, used for flowering as well mainly indicas & shorter plants. It has a some cheap china leds & 2 Cree cxb3070's in it. Upgrading this tent with cxb3590's as well. 


This is my mother area with the XM-l2's the coverage is pretty nice but I may add another strip of them for good measure.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Planted 3 Shoreline OG !


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 3, 2017)

Texas Roadkill.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 3, 2017)

Bubba Kush.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for the testers! Will have to wait for my next run, but I am super stoked. Texas Oil Plant is exciting to me.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 4, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Planted 3 Shoreline OG !


The oil plant and roadkill master will have the smell we were talking about. The gg4 is really special and you're going to find some keepers in those crosses.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 4, 2017)

Sprouting my Texas Oil Plant, Gorilla Glue, and Roadkill masters this evening. Can't wait to see them perform!


----------



## morgwar (Oct 4, 2017)

Judging by your clientele, I better fork over some cash. I struggle to find your seeds though. 

Good hunting.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 5, 2017)

no sign of shoreline root yet but Texas Roadkill going in today!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 5, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Judging by your clientele, I better fork over some cash. I struggle to find your seeds though.
> 
> Good hunting.


oregon something.com , I cant find my link dammit, but they have some, none of these though.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 5, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Judging by your clientele, I better fork over some cash. I struggle to find your seeds though.
> 
> Good hunting.


https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product-category/shoreline-genetics/


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product-category/shoreline-genetics/


He's a good seedbank. 
I haven't ordered from OES in a while, but I hear he takes credit cards, again.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 5, 2017)

dude you've definitely got a future customer. Paydays a commin!
Great vibe from this dude reading through the thread.
Hard to describe and unfortunately rare.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

BAM! @shorelineOG

100% of my Roadkill Masters cracked. from the fridge to the jar of water cracked over night!!
Just awesome!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 6, 2017)

Texas Oil Plant is above soil today. I will post pics in a few days !


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 6, 2017)

All 3 of my remaining Texas Roadkill beans popped, growing eagerly only a week from breaking ground, already starting their third pair of proper leaves. I hope there is another female or two.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 10, 2017)

Had a bad phone connection on my end but I think I ordered shoreline x rks or vice versa. 
Cool cat said he'd toss in some freebies. 
Naivcon got me on a skunk kick looking at those seed packs so I'm off the wagon with my seed sobriety.
Either way I'm getting in on this because I'm pretty sure this stuff is going to give me a taste of what skunk is capable of in the garden and I'm a big newb to the shoreline and skunk world.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 10, 2017)

All my seeds have popped, Texas Oil Plant, Roadkill Master and Gorilla Glue. I'm excited to see them grow!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## higher self (Oct 11, 2017)

Everything looking good on my end. Scrapped that one runt Shoreline OG so I only have one of those going now. One GG4 looks like a slow & finicky plant but Im about to transplant into solo cups so hopefully it just needs more root space. 

All in all things are going great, my new Cree setup should be built in the next week. Putting 5 cxb3590 3000k 90 cri in series running a hlp320-1400 driver in the 4x2.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Where can you find these at? I don't see them at OES


I'd ask @shorelineOG for current availability


----------



## Amie Martin (Oct 12, 2017)

We are currently running Texas Roadkill. Had to throw her in flower sooner than wanted though. She started flowering in veg. Smells crazy stinky already. Should we expect 9-10 week flower with her? Thanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 12, 2017)

Amie Martin said:


> We are currently running Texas Roadkill. Had to throw her in flower sooner than wanted though. She started flowering in veg. Smells crazy stinky already. Should we expect 9-10 week flower with her? Thanks


I like to cut it around 8 weeks. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## morgwar (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't wait till Texas roadkill is for sale!
It'd be nice having a strain for each state at some point.


----------



## RatKing (Oct 12, 2017)

5 Plaza Boss and 5 Shoreline OG started today


----------



## Amie Martin (Oct 13, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Where can you find these at? I don't see them at OES


https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product-category/shoreline-genetics/

Toby currently has in stock:
Columbian Shoreline - 4
Patron - 4
Alien Shoreline - 4
Columbian Fire - 8
Strawberry - 4

Cool dude and usually throws in a freebie if you order a couple packs


shorelineOG said:


> I like to cut it around 8 weeks. Do you have any pictures?


Thanks...she's in a 5 gallon. We like to run first timers in smaller containers to see what they do. She took off before us. She has been sprayed with Grandevo as a preventative as we've had major issues with russets in our valley. As well as fungus gnats. She went in to flower 10-2-17. Stinky skunk funk off her. She's a quick rooter too. We took cuts on the 2nd and the cuttings had roots in 5 days in the cloner....very impressed so far! View attachment 4026055


----------



## RatKing (Oct 13, 2017)

Started 6 Strawberry beans. Got 3 males/3 females. Cut down from 3 females to 2 shorter more compact females. Starting to lst them now.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2017)

RatKing said:


> Started 6 Strawberry beans. Got 3 males/3 females. Cut down from 3 females to 2 shorter more compact females. Starting to lst them now. View attachment 4026424


Nice looking ladies! That short pheno produces some heat!!! good luck bro


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Gorilla Glue is a gg4 backcross.
> Shoreline OG is also a bx.
> Plaza Boss ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )
> TX Oil Plant (gg4 x TX Roadkill )
> Roadkill Master (master kush x TX roadkill )


How did you go about bx'ing the GG4?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 14, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> How did you go about bx'ing the GG4?


(TX Roadkill x gg4) x (gg4) x gg4


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> (TX Roadkill x gg4) x (gg4) x gg4


BRUTAL !!! 
I want it lol. 
Are you still getting multiple phenos? 
Gotta be getting close!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> BRUTAL !!!
> I want it lol.
> Are you still getting multiple phenos?
> Gotta be getting close!


A little variation in height on the backcrosses but very uniform otherwise. I have always done backcrosses for myself so I can make a good male. If you want males for breeding use a bx2 or bx3. Grow out some females of the bx from the same batch of seeds and if it's what you want then use a male from that batch. I also only select males that are very aromatic as seedlings because if they stink in veg they will be good. With the skunk strains, the stronger the smell the more potent it will be.
Also if it's not the best thing you've ever had then don't breed with it or even grow it. You have to cull a lot of really good stuff and only keep the super strains.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> A little variation in height on the backcrosses but very uniform otherwise. I have always done backcrosses for myself so I can make a good male. If you want males for breeding use a bx2 or bx3. Grow out some females of the bx from the same batch of seeds and if it's what you want then use a male from that batch. I also only select males that are very aromatic as seedlings because if they stink in veg they will be good. With the skunk strains, the stronger the smell the more potent it will be.
> Also if it's not the best thing you've ever had then don't breed with it or even grow it. You have to cull a lot of really good stuff and only keep the super strains.


You know, thats the best advice I've heard on here for a while now!
Congrats on beating greenpoint in the shipping dept.
Lets see, you got my note on friday, and today's Saturday.

Top that off with 3 packs of freebies.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> A little variation in height on the backcrosses but very uniform otherwise. I have always done backcrosses for myself so I can make a good male. If you want males for breeding use a bx2 or bx3. Grow out some females of the bx from the same batch of seeds and if it's what you want then use a male from that batch. I also only select males that are very aromatic as seedlings because if they stink in veg they will be good. With the skunk strains, the stronger the smell the more potent it will be.
> Also if it's not the best thing you've ever had then don't breed with it or even grow it. You have to cull a lot of really good stuff and only keep the super strains.


These are good methods for breeding for sure.
But sometimes you must look elsewhere....


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 15, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I know they have those strain you mentioned, I am talking about the newer stuff that everyone is posting pictures of there seeds that were delivered to them (GG4, Texas Roadkill, ect.) Were they only testers that were sent out to a few people or something? If so when will they be for sale @shorelineOG


They will be at OES in November.


----------



## RatKing (Oct 15, 2017)

5 out of 10 beans have popped so far. (3 Plaza Boss and 2 Shoreline OG). The other 5 beans should be popping anytime now.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 15, 2017)

With plaza boss, Texas oil plant and Mr nice shit, its on me if I dont find a skunk I like.
Im really sick of fruit and citrus in every single strain. Give me a "skunky skunk" a chemy chem, a spicy ak, and a sulphur fuel diesel, and I'm a happy man.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> With plaza boss, Texas oil plant and Mr nice shit, its on me if I dont find a skunk I like.
> Im really sick of fruit and citrus in every single strain. Give me a "skunky skunk" a chemy chem, a spicy ak, and a sulphur fuel diesel, and I'm a happy man.


You never know.....
So don't put it on yourself if they are not the skunk you want.
It's difficult to find.
Hope shoreline has it, but I haven't heard a smoke report yet on his gear.
Pictures and descriptions sound amazing. But time will reveal.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 17, 2017)

Alien Skunk.


----------



## RatKing (Oct 18, 2017)

4/5 Plaza Boss popped.
5/5 Shoreline OG popped. (however, one got stuck in its shell and died)

So, I will be transplanting 4 Shoreline OG and 4 Plaza Boss into some coco filled pots today. I plan on hand feeding them for a week or so, and then I will feed them via ebb and flow table.


----------



## RatKing (Oct 21, 2017)

I transplanted Shoreline OG and Plaza Boss seedlings into larger containers with coco. I plan on transplanting them one last time before I stick them in my ebb and flow table... One seedling is a pretty good runt, so it will get tossed out during the next transplant.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 21, 2017)

Got tails....2 gorilla glue testers

Heading into coco


----------



## kona gold (Oct 22, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Alien Skunk.View attachment 4028295


Is that purple from the shoreline?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Is that purple from the shoreline?


There is no shoreline in that strain. It is alien master x classic skunk (flying dutchmen) It doesn't get purple until the last couple of weeks, if you have cold nights. It also does not smell or taste like a purple strain.
The real Texas shoreline doesn't turn purple at all and the pictures online of a purple shoreline are from Devils Harvest, and they have an unrelated strain.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## cindysid (Oct 22, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4030960 View attachment 4030957 View attachment 4030958


So, are seeds available?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)

The alien skunk was grown by a customer in Oregon. It's a huge old school plant, most modern strains don't get that size. Flying Dutchmen have all the original pure haze and skunk strains.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> So, are seeds available?


Those are sold out and I won't remake it. I stopped using the alien male.
My new stuff is much better.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 22, 2017)

Here are two of my Texas Oil Plants. What can expect from these?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here are two of my Texas Oil Plants. What can expect from these?
> View attachment 4030974


A lot like gg4 but even better. Super greasy sativa.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 22, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> There is no shoreline in that strain. It is alien master x classic skunk (flying dutchmen) It doesn't get purple until the last couple of weeks, if you have cold nights. It also does not smell or taste like a purple strain.
> The real Texas shoreline doesn't turn purple at all and the pictures online of a purple shoreline are from Devils Harvest, and they have an unrelated strain.


Nice to know, you know where my question was leading.

So what's your thoughts on The Pure, is it skunky?

Boy that Devil's Harvest was a real let down!
Junk ass shit!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 22, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> A lot like gg4 but even better. Super greasy sativa.


How many weeks of flower?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Nice to know, you know where my question was leading.
> 
> So what's your thoughts on The Pure, is it skunky?
> 
> ...


Never grown the pure but Flying Dutchmans skunk is not sweet but also not roadkill. The Pot of Gold has more of a pungent skunk smell and I would recommend that over The Pure.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> How many weeks of flower?


From 60 to 70 days.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 23, 2017)

Oil Plant.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 23, 2017)

Yikes.....thats gorgeous !!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 23, 2017)

Bubba.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 23, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Bubba.View attachment 4031784View attachment 4031790


Bubba bubba bubba bubba. So much Bubba I can make a Bubba bath!! Looks fire fam


----------



## cindysid (Oct 23, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Bubba.View attachment 4031784View attachment 4031790


Gorgeous! Are these seeds available?


----------



## cindysid (Oct 23, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Oil Plant.View attachment 4031779View attachment 4031783


It does look a lot like GG4, maybe not quite as dense; hard to tell from the pic....very nice though.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 23, 2017)

cindysid said:


> It does look a lot like GG4, maybe not quite as dense; hard to tell from the pic....very nice though.


The Oil Plant has bigger trichomes and an even better look if you grow it indoors. It's one of the few strains I've seen where it was so good outdoor it's worth as much as the best indoor. It's better than the original cut of gorilla glue 4.
I will have a bx3 of Bubba Kush next year.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 23, 2017)

I've got three of the Texas Oil Plants, as well as the GG4s, and Roadkill Masters. They are all doing great, nice strong seedlings. I'm looking forward to growing them and I will keep you posted here on my progress. I will be growing them alongside a GG4 clone. It will be great to compare. That Bubba is sexy!


----------



## RatKing (Oct 24, 2017)

Strawberry girls are coming along nicely...


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 24, 2017)

I know the Texas roadkill is suppose to be intense smelling. 
What level of stank are these on? Does the gg4 tone it down?
Texas Oil Plants, GG4 bx and RoadkillMaster.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 24, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I know the Texas roadkill is suppose to be intense smelling.
> What level of stank are these on? Does the gg4 tone it down?
> Texas Oil Plants, GG4 bx and RoadkillMaster.


It doesn't tone it down but adds to it.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 25, 2017)

A couple baby gorillas starting their Journey
...


----------



## johny22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bro super impressed with what I'm seeing in the pics well done on these crosses they look amazing


----------



## johny22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Any specific date for the release in November? The race is real on this one, peeps will be sitting at the computer with trigger fingers waitn for the drop I'll be one of em!!


----------



## morgwar (Oct 29, 2017)

I couldn't help myself and planted three roadkill masters. I can veg them in one of my 55 gal blurple buckets untill the new shed is finished or keep as mother plants.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 31, 2017)

2 gorilla glue in front
3 plaza boss in back, popped yesterday


----------



## morgwar (Oct 31, 2017)

All mine are up!


----------



## higher self (Nov 1, 2017)

Slow start due to grower errors but now they are starting to pick up again. Also swapped the driver for these light XM cree’s to 1400mA & they really love the difference vs the 700mA driver I had from cheap china made burple LED


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 8, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Oil Plant.View attachment 4031779View attachment 4031783


I decided to start my test run with Texas Oil Plant. Those plants look incredible!

I'm starting my next seed run on Saturday after delivery of another breeders pack.
I can hardly wait.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Gotta say I'm a bit disappointed 0/7 germ on Colombian fire I scuffed em dropped em water 3 never went under the rest were floating by the morning. So put them in wet paper towel in a baggie and after 4 days of waiting n checking nothing. Really wanna try his gear but they are not cooperating.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 10, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Gotta say I'm a bit disappointed 0/7 germ on Colombian fire I scuffed em dropped em water 3 never went under the rest were floating by the morning. So put them in wet paper towel in a baggie and after 4 days of waiting n checking nothing. Really wanna try his gear but they are not cooperating.


If anyone else has any issues, let me know and I will get you replacements.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 10, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> If anyone else has any issues, let me know and I will get you replacements.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey guys just wanted to make a correction it was Alien shoreline that I couldn't get to pop and shoreline and I have been in contact and he is taking care of the situation so much respect to shoreline for taking so much pride in his work.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok I finally got some seeds wet.
I planted 5 Texas Oil Plant seeds. I'll update as they progress.
I've also started a journal @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/bakos-garden.953164/


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 12, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Gotta say I'm a bit disappointed 0/7 germ on Colombian fire I scuffed em dropped em water 3 never went under the rest were floating by the morning. So put them in wet paper towel in a baggie and after 4 days of waiting n checking nothing. Really wanna try his gear but they are not cooperating.


Try 1 cap of 3% hydrogen peroxide per 6 oz water. That ratio is roughly what I use, you can use w.e. As long as you don't over do it and chemical burn your sprouts. I just wanted to give you a tried and working method.
I had some germ issues. I could of let it go like usual. No big deal I'm used to one or two or half the pack not germ. But after trying this I regularly get 100%
And WILL NOT pop without ever again!


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 14, 2017)

So here is where I'm at so far,

First picture, Plaza boss on left Gorilla Glue on right. These two seedlings are kind of tall and lanky with something funky going on on the leaves.

Second picture, 2 Plaza boss on the left, 1 Gorilla Glue on the right. These three are short and stocky quite healthy.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 16, 2017)

Strawberry.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 16, 2017)

transplanted my Shoreline Og and RoadKill Masters today, some are sexing


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2017)

All 5 Texas Oil Plants sprouted from coco in 3 days. Off to a good start.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 16, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Strawberry. View attachment 4043910


Now that is very nice!
Strawberry what, may I ask???

And what is her flavor??

Mahalo


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 16, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Now that is very nice!
> Strawberry what, may I ask???
> 
> And what is her flavor??
> ...


It's just called Strawberry (Fire Alien Master x Fire Alien Strawberry ). It's a very smooth smoke, Strawberry with a little Chem is how most people describe it.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> transplanted my Shoreline Og and RoadKill Masters today, some are sexing


Do your RKMs have the skunk smell yet? I just put 2 into flower and they have very little smell at all. I wonder if the smell will kick in during flower?


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 17, 2017)

in veg they both did, in flower now one has noticeably more than the other.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> in veg they both did, in flower now one has noticeably more than the other.


I really expected them to reek by now. It's only the first week of flower so we'll see.


----------



## johny22 (Nov 17, 2017)

Whens the drop checking everyday still nothing where are these guys getting there beans?


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 21, 2017)

Sailing right along with my 2 Gorilla Glue and 3 Plaza boss...


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 24, 2017)

What's good peeps??!?
Every one sleeping on the pics jk


----------



## cindysid (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone else growing the RKMs?


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2017)

Still sexing the mixed variety of the new Shoreline except the RKM lol. I think I have one female & a male so far but not 100% on that just yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2017)

I have all 6 of 6 Plaza Boss seeds above ground and once again the Shoreline seeds were first to germinate out of 2 other breeders.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

That Master kush cross should be some dirty dankins. I grew a master kush outdoor that stunk up the block.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 1, 2017)

Does anyone know if gorilla glue is an s1 or just a bx?I'm thinking about popping 3 packs of these shorelines but really am on the fence wasting 3 months on some janky shit.curious of the genetics of Texas oil,gorilla glue,and roadkill master.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 1, 2017)

It's a gg4 bx. Gg4 is something you wouldn't want an s1 of because it already hermie prone. The bx is really nice.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 1, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> It's a gg4 bx. Gg4 is something you wouldn't want an s1 of because it already hermie prone. The bx is really nice.


What was it x to?


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 1, 2017)

TX roadkill x gg4 x gg4.


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2017)

Speaking of the GG4 bx I have one confirmed female so far. Think I have 2 male Texas Oil plants that will be culled.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 3, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> What was it x to?


If you're looking for the closest to the original gg4 in the bx, look for phenos that have red in the stem.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 3, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> If you're looking for the closest to the original gg4 in the bx, look for phenos that have red in the stem.


I popped 2 of them last night.both germinated in 12 hours in cup of water.I'll keep it updated


----------



## Happy Leaf (Dec 3, 2017)

Some more shoreline nugs I came around, thought I'd share. A bit blurry of photos, sorry. Would be wonderful to grow this out. Smells fantastic: Musty baby poo, rotten loud skunk(definitely roadkill), classic earthy dank with a tiny whisper of sweet lemon only when broken up. The smell is mostly putrid. Smoking it the inhale is all heavy, sweaty skunk with possible notes of pine. The exhale is earthy and more skunky with a hint of that poop. The flavor on this batch of nugs are noticeably strong. Very trippy and mind racing with funny and pleasant thoughts, a little paranoia sometimes (at least for me) and the indica side is warm, strong and heavy enough to make you want to stay seated. Always a pleasure and treat to get a hold of some.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 4, 2017)

@ Happy Leaf = thanks for the review!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 4, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I popped 2 of them last night.both germinated in 12 hours in cup of water.I'll keep it updated


You running any of these in the hydro set you're building?


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 4, 2017)

There's no shortage of trichs, stench or appeal in my RoadKill Skunk
best wishes controlling her body odor


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 4, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> You running any of these in the hydro set you're building?


Yes 2 of the GG


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> There's no shortage of trichs, stench or appeal in my RoadKill Skunk
> best wishes controlling her body odor
> View attachment 4053040


Beautiful chemphlegm! How many weeks is she at there?


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful chemphlegm! How many weeks is she at there?


thanks, I think she likes my habits. I didnt look at the tag when I snapped the photo, I'll check it in a day or so and report.
This one is an authentic RKS rep. I love the vigor and health of this one too, hard flowers, too sticky too handle, smell is nauseating and heady.

@ shoreline og - still sexing but what can I expect from my shoreline og fems?


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

Excited as this is going to be my 1st GG4 anything & I have 2 females so far out of 4. Also the lone Shoreline OG looks to be female. Really need one of these Plaza Bosses to be female just seems like a badass cross. All these plants look really good after I put them in some fresh coco with amendments. I would keep a male but thats a tester violation IMO & I really need to free up some space anyways lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2017)

Picked em up today. Waiting on a couple other things to roll in and I'll be getting these wet.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful chemphlegm! How many weeks is she at there?


That was 4 weeks from first sign of sex in the flowering room, the stench really is over the top. 
My single Shoreline OG is a female !


----------



## higher self (Dec 9, 2017)

Close to all of my Shoreline gear has nice smells to the stem rubs. The majority have a similar structure. The 1st male I culled was Texas Oil Plant and thats what all the other ones take after. Nice node spacing with side branching to match, it has a diamond shape.

I lost my damn magnifying loops to look closely at the sex parts that are showing up but I think I have at least one female from Shoreline OG, TX Oil Plant, GG4 bx & Plaza Boss.

These will probably get flowered under 4-6 Quantum 120 boards. The way these plants are growing under these lil xp-g2 Cree lights their really going to turn up under the QB120’s driven @ 2.1A


----------



## sullynory (Dec 13, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> The Oil Plant has bigger trichomes and an even better look if you grow it indoors. It's one of the few strains I've seen where it was so good outdoor it's worth as much as the best indoor. It's better than the original cut of gorilla glue 4.
> I will have a bx3 of Bubba Kush next year.


----------



## sullynory (Dec 13, 2017)

expected flower time outdoors, on the oil plant,thanks bob


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 13, 2017)

65 days for the Oil Plant.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2017)

I got "Plaza Boss" & "Roadkill Master" wet about 2 days ago. There was 100% germination, just waiting for the rest of them to pop their heads up in the next 24 hrs or so.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

I popped 3 of the GG so far and noticed they are fast as hell to germinate.i have 3 going right now.the smallest one was one I put in at the last minute cause I had issues with 1 of the greenpoint than germinated a GG and dropped it so I had to start over.out of 4 GG they all popped fast.I am sure I'll get at least 1 female to post pics of.Im hoping i.like these genetics.so far the 1 GG on bottom.right is my best plant in the
bunch.the bottom 3 to the right are all GG shoreline


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Better pic of the 2 shoreline GG


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 27, 2017)

These shorelines are really showing some vigor.gotta hand it to the dude his genetics are looking promising.the 2 gorilla glue so far look almost like twins.the one in the back right corner is a female,so we'll see how she flowers.going to 12 12 in a couple days.you can tell in the pic the 2 shorelines.bottom left is also a SL but not sure on sex.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Dec 28, 2017)

Anywhere besides oes a stateside bank that has cc up carry shoreline genetics?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Not that I've found I think he deals strictly with oes


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 29, 2017)

My Road Kill Master
Pure funk sexy rotten mango feet girl sweat


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> My Road Kill Master
> Pure funk sexy rotten mango feet girl sweatView attachment 4064904 View attachment 4064905 View attachment 4064906 View attachment 4064904 View attachment 4064906 View attachment 4064904 View attachment 4064905 View attachment 4064906


Looks and sounds amazing !


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

I have one shorelineOG female flowering @ 28 days, she is copied.
I didnt have any expectations really, so many OG's out there and I didnt notice anything special about this one.

until she frosted like this just last week. the smell came on and now I got his vibe. her smell is THE OG that OG seekers seek. Now I have very high expectations of this selection.
Between posts, RKM, and SLOG....I'ma liking this cats vibe. Way to go @shorelineOG !


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 4, 2018)

@chemphlegm where can i order these ?
Oops never mind 5 pages back


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @chemphlegm where can i order these ?
> Oops never mind 5 pages back


talk to @shorelineOG for best results. He's my Bud !


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 5, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> talk to @shorelineOG for best results. He's my Bud !


Yea that roadkill HAS my interest 
Same with the og as i like a good og around my goji might be done for.

I saw theres some stuff at OES but of course none of those 
But they did have patron and alien shorline

@shorelineOG whats up with the strawberry? 
Any pics?


----------



## higher self (Jan 8, 2018)

Cloning & the Shoreline gear is the 1st to show roots. Get this I had a Plaza Boss root in just plain water & faster than the ones in rooting plugs lol! My two GG bx plants rooted so just waiting on Shoreline & Texas Oil then I’ll flower out the from seed plants. 

Thanks again @shorelineOG for the small variety packs got a female from each.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

So OES. Is the only place to get shorline genetics right?

Gota try something from them ,
any testers?


----------



## higher self (Jan 8, 2018)

I believe so yes & these are the testers. I havent ran my purchased Shoreline gear yet which is Columbian Fire, I will eventually though. Also would like to test more gear especially the Bubba Kush mentioned earlier, I need to run a good Bubba again.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

I definitely want in on some If there are more testers available 

Ive never purchased from OES and they dont have any roadkill unfortunately 
Thats the one im most interested in but im sure they are all nice


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2018)

I have 2 female Plaza Boss from my 6 pack. The male to female was high, but oh well, I'm glad to have 2 females.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

Left Column "Road Kill Master"_______________________________Right Column "Plaza Boss" (sorry -terrible cell phone HPS pic)
Going into 12/12 today, then the girls get transplanted into 1 gal pots for the flood table. Possibly do some topping depending on how many ladies I end up with.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

@HydroRed how old are those ?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @HydroRed how old are those ?


20 days from getting them wet I believe.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey @shorelineOG What do you have currently available? I need some more shoreline genetics in my garden. I think they made my other ladies perform better because of how stunning they were. Hope you're having a Happy New Year and I look forward to posting pics in this thread again. Peace.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally got my tent cleaned out and flipped my 2 gorilla glue and 3 plaza boss..


----------



## Amie Martin (Jan 18, 2018)

Currently running Texas Roadkill. I will have to take a few pics. We just threw her in. First run was iffy, our fault. She's quick to flower and stanky AF! The smoke was great from the first run. If you can get your hands on some of those beans I'd highly recommend Tx.Roadkill.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

Amie Martin said:


> Currently running Texas Roadkill. I will have to take a few pics. We just threw her in. First run was iffy, our fault. She's quick to flower and stanky AF! The smoke was great from the first run. If you can get your hands on some of those beans I'd highly recommend Tx.Roadkill.



that sounds awesome, looking forward to the pics


----------



## Amie Martin (Jan 18, 2018)

morgwar said:


> You know, thats the best advice I've heard on here for a while now!
> Congrats on beating greenpoint in the shipping dept.
> Lets see, you got my note on friday, and today's Saturday.
> View attachment 4026843
> Top that off with 3 packs of freebies.


How can we buy direct from Shoreline? And yes, Greenpoint shipping sucks! They shorted us a pack in our last order that took 3 weeks to get. 3 days of emails now and no response. Probably won't be ordering from them again.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 18, 2018)

Amie Martin said:


> How can we buy direct from Shoreline? And yes, Greenpoint shipping sucks! They shorted us a pack in our last order that took 3 weeks to get. 3 days of emails now and no response. Probably won't be ordering from them again.


Ouch i was thinking of trying them out


----------



## higher self (Jan 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ouch i was thinking of trying them out


Greenpoint is good, ive put in 10+ orders. They have been having some issues lately sure but probably bc of all the sales, cheap or free seeds you can get from Greenpoint. I just recently got 2 packs for $10

On a Shoreline note everything is cloned up. Have everything but Shoreline in flower, its going to get a month veg longer till more space clears up. All the plants look great could be a lil greener but I tend to feed light from growing sativas lol.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 18, 2018)

greenpoint is reinventing itself, have no fears. expect success. That gear changed our lives. 


Cold$moke said:


> Ouch i was thinking of trying them out


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> greenpoint is reinventing itself, have no fears. expect success. That gear changed our lives.


You don't hear that very often. Tell me more....


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2018)

Roadkill Master on left and Plaza Boss on the right. 
Currently getting them to lift their skirts before transplant into 1 gal pots for the flood table.
Nice growth rate for what I have been doing with them to date. Neither strain seem sensitive to feed strength. I cant get any smells from the stem rub just yet, but its hard to tell in a room already full of dank flowers.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I cant get any smells from the stem rub just yet, but its hard to tell in a room already full of dank flowers.


Same here on my Plaza Boss and my Gorilla Glue.


----------



## higher self (Jan 18, 2018)

Shoreline drop on OES for those looking


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 18, 2018)

Amie Martin said:


> Currently running Texas Roadkill. I will have to take a few pics. We just threw her in. First run was iffy, our fault. She's quick to flower and stanky AF! The smoke was great from the first run. If you can get your hands on some of those beans I'd highly recommend Tx.Roadkill.


Greenpoints shipping sucks! 
 

You sound like the other half of that Mass something-or-nother member, with your references to yourselves as us.
It freaks me out when people do this.

Sounds overly collective and a bit Borgish!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

So, sounds like some stinky dank stuff.

But anyone come across an actual roadkill skunk pheno yet??


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You don't hear that very often. Tell me more....


sure ting, what would you like to know?
Shaq Candy,
Raindance, Jelly Pie, Copper Chem, Clearwater, Black Gold...a few of the best buds my group has ever experienced.
Been cycling these and a dozen more for over a year. Found some GP flop strains too but the bulk of this gear is pure fire.
for instance we could not coax a Jamoka to please us with two packs grown out. Not throwing shade, shit happens. Probably a hundred cats loving the Jamoka..so...grain of salt with that one
I love GP and shoreline gear
its only GP and Shoreline for 2017/1018/2019,locked and stocked!


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So, sounds like some stinky dank stuff.
> 
> But anyone come across an actual roadkill skunk pheno yet??


phenotype?
I planted a pack of the Master and every female(and male) was a keeper, nobody would consider it being anything but Road Kill Skunk. The choice was between this type of stinky or that type of growth........but there were never _bad phenotypes.
M_aybe its breeder choices/conditions.?.but rarely do I find a plant in a pack that sucks, one that doesnt produce well, or a runt, or whatever, unless I fuck up along the way. An unhealthy seedling makes for an unhealthy plant often.


An organism's *genotype* is the set of genes that it carries. An organism's *phenotype* is all of its observable characteristics — which are influenced both by its *genotype* and by the environment. ... For example, differences in the *genotypes* can produce different *phenotypes*.
awesome genotypes(genetics) produce shitty phenotypes with poor controls.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 19, 2018)

Amie Martin said:


> How can we buy direct from Shoreline? And yes, Greenpoint shipping sucks! They shorted us a pack in our last order that took 3 weeks to get. 3 days of emails now and no response. Probably won't be ordering from them again.


Oh don't get me wrong, greenpoint always came through for me, but shoreline did get his stuff here quicker.
I haven't ordered from greenpoint lately as I'm no longer into the polyhybrid deal.
Sorry to hear about your order though!
As for shoreline I originally went to his website and found contact info there. 
The ones I planted of his dampened off but I plan on running them again soon.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> phenotype?
> 
> An organism's *genotype* is the set of genes that it carries. An organism's *phenotype* is all of its observable characteristics — which are influenced both by its *genotype* and by the environment. ... For example, differences in the *genotypes* can produce different *phenotypes*.
> awesome genotypes(genetics) produce shitty phenotypes with poor controls.


THANK YOU! 
There's a lot of confusion there, because a true breeding strain or ibl can have one genotype and multiple phenotypes, depending on soil, light, watering, temps, elevation, co2 levels.
There are a lot of breeders that catch flack for drastic phenotypical expressions, when it is likely the grower causing the variation.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> phenotype?
> I planted a pack of the Master and every female(and male) was a keeper, nobody would consider it being anything but Road Kill Skunk. The choice was between this type of stinky or that type of growth........but there were never _bad phenotypes.
> M_aybe its breeder choices/conditions.?.but rarely do I find a plant in a pack that sucks, one that doesnt produce well, or a runt, or whatever, unless I fuck up along the way. An unhealthy seedling makes for an unhealthy plant often.
> 
> ...


Whatever bro.
I wasn't trying to be technical.
And you never answered the question.
All I am wondering, is.......have there been any expressions of roadkill skunk found.

This is not a debate about phenotype or genotype.....but thanks for trying to be an expert.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Whatever bro.
> I wasn't trying to be technical.
> And you never answered the question.
> All I am wondering, is.......have there been any expressions of roadkill skunk found.
> ...


calm down amigo, read a few pages prior, and notice I clearly described THE _pheno_ you seek and where to get it, sorry you missed it. My guess.....every seed in his Roadkill Master packs are the _phenos_ you seek

peace


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> THANK YOU!
> There's a lot of confusion there, because a true breeding strain or ibl can have one genotype and multiple phenotypes, depending on soil, light, watering, temps, elevation, co2 levels.
> There are a lot of breeders that catch flack for drastic phenotypical expressions, when it is likely the grower causing the variation.


thanks for noticing. not trying to be a dick at all. seen it forever too. its like every strain _phenotype_ I was told sucked, yielded low, tasted like shit, smelled like hay........meh- was fire btw. or maybe I'm a lucky phenotype kind of guy....


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

Happy Leaf said:


> Some more shoreline nugs I came around, thought I'd share. A bit blurry of photos, sorry. Would be wonderful to grow this out. Smells fantastic: Musty baby poo, rotten loud skunk(definitely roadkill), classic earthy dank with a tiny whisper of sweet lemon only when broken up. The smell is mostly putrid. Smoking it the inhale is all heavy, sweaty skunk with possible notes of pine. The exhale is earthy and more skunky with a hint of that poop. The flavor on this batch of nugs are noticeably strong. Very trippy and mind racing with funny and pleasant thoughts, a little paranoia sometimes (at least for me) and the indica side is warm, strong and heavy enough to make you want to stay seated. Always a pleasure and treat to get a hold of some.
> View attachment 4052675
> View attachment 4052678
> View attachment 4052683


So was this from shoreline genetics, or did you buy the nugs?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> calm down amigo, read a few pages prior, and notice I clearly described THE _pheno_ you seek and where to get it, sorry you missed it. My guess.....every seed in his Roadkill Master packs are the _phenos_ you seek
> 
> peace


I have never seen you post anything on this thread before?
So you are saying that all your seeds show pure skunk roadkill?
Not skunk plus other smells, but just pure skunk?


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I have never seen you post anything on this thread before?
> So you are saying that all your seeds show pure skunk roadkill?
> Not skunk plus other smells, but just pure skunk?


I'm saying every RKMaster seed I received from @shorelineOG has resulted in the same nasty funk skunk that has been associated with the original sought after Road Kill Skunk from years ago. Road Kill Skunk historically exhibited many smells associated with skunks. this one is not fruity, or medicine man, nor it is Sweet Island or Skunk#1. shorelineog would be better able to describe genetics and such. Many buds smell skunky, this one smells dead, like a dead skunk, on the road, when dry

the skunk weed sativa(ish) that smells like fresh skunk spray has eluded me since 1989. if you or anyone knows what it may be called today I'd be rightly thankful.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I'm saying every RKMaster seed I received from @shorelineOG has resulted in the same nasty funk skunk that has been associated with the original sought after Road Kill Skunk from years ago. Road Kill Skunk historically exhibited many smells associated with skunks. this one is not fruity, or medicine man, nor it is Sweet Island or Skunk#1. shorelineog would be better able to describe genetics and such. Many buds smell skunky, this one smells dead, like a dead skunk, on the road, when dry
> 
> the skunk weed sativa(ish) that smells like fresh skunk spray has eluded me since 1989. if you or anyone knows what it may be called today I'd be rightly thankful.


I was looking into the road kill master because i too want that skunky skunk 
Cant say i know what one smells like dead and dry though lol


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I'm saying every RKMaster seed I received from @shorelineOG has resulted in the same nasty funk skunk that has been associated with the original sought after Road Kill Skunk from years ago. Road Kill Skunk historically exhibited many smells associated with skunks. this one is not fruity, or medicine man, nor it is Sweet Island or Skunk#1. shorelineog would be better able to describe genetics and such. Many buds smell skunky, this one smells dead, like a dead skunk, on the road, when dry
> 
> the skunk weed sativa(ish) that smells like fresh skunk spray has eluded me since 1989. if you or anyone knows what it may be called today I'd be rightly thankful.


So I am a little confused?
You say that what you have from shoreline is skunk, but then you say it is not like the skunk from '89.
Well the skunk from '80's is what I'm talking about.
Not some funky skunky. I have plenty of skunky smelling strains. Some extremely skunky.
But nothing like the skunk from the 80's and early 90's. The flavor was so strong smelled like skunk after smoking a joint. And I can still smell the inside pocket of the leather jacket I usedto own back then, where I used to keep my weed!
I loved that smell!


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So I am a little confused?
> You say that what you have from shoreline is skunk, but then you say it is not like the skunk from '89.
> Well the skunk from '80's is what I'm talking about.
> Not some funky skunky. I have plenty of skunky smelling strains. Some extremely skunky.
> ...


his is named roak kill master. ask him for genetics for accuracy.
skunk is obviously subjective. good luck in finding what you seek.
anyone knowing what the Road Kill Skunk is will immediately recognize the Road Kill Master.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Gorilla Glue is a gg4 backcross.
> Shoreline OG is also a bx.
> Plaza Boss ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )
> TX Oil Plant (gg4 x TX Roadkill )
> Roadkill Master (master kush x TX roadkill )


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 19, 2018)

Can we get shoreline genetics from OES(Oregon Elite Seeds)? I haven't used them before but I believe they also carry worm's beans and I'd get some of both.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 20, 2018)

I think its the only place?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Can we get shoreline genetics from OES(Oregon Elite Seeds)? I haven't used them before but I believe they also carry worm's beans and I'd get some of both.


OES just stocked more Shoreline gear.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Can we get shoreline genetics from OES(Oregon Elite Seeds)? I haven't used them before but I believe they also carry worm's beans and I'd get some of both.


I've never had a problem with OES and have always received my orders in a timely fashion.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 20, 2018)

roadkill master already out of stock.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> roadkill master already out of stock.


Fuck my life lol i knew i should have jumped last Friday!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuck my life lol i knew i should have jumped last Friday!


I know some folks that have bought their packs from the man himself over at http://www.shorelinegenetics.com. there's contact info on there web site.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> roadkill master already out of stock.


That was fast....Contact him directly and see if he will put you on something.


----------



## Happy Leaf (Jan 20, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So was this from shoreline genetics, or did you buy the nugs?


I acquired them from a friend who happens to get a hold of some shoreline every now and then. Been getting it for many years though. Ive definitely smoked the elite clone in the past years and years ago, but i'm sure some of the shoreline i find now might be from shoreline genetics. Not sure! But it definitely reeks lol.


----------



## Amie Martin (Jan 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ouch i was thinking of trying them out


They finally contacted us be our seeds have been sent. We've just had a few hassles lately with them and it's frustrating when you order as much as we do. 

When I order, I order everything from Toby at OES. He's always done me right and I've gotten my orders very timely.


----------



## Amie Martin (Jan 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Greenpoints shipping sucks!
> View attachment 4075431
> 
> You sound like the other half of that Mass something-or-nother member, with your references to yourselves as us.
> ...


?? Umm, I guess you'll just have to freak out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 23, 2018)

Amie Martin said:


> ?? Umm, I guess you'll just have to freak out.


Ok, we will.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm bummed I missed out from OES, was keen to jump on the Road Kill Master but can't get USD where I am and can't justify spending an extra $30 to do an international transfer. Sucks being over the other side of the world sometimes!


----------



## predd (Jan 24, 2018)

I picked up a 6pk of alien roadkill as a freebie from OES.....probably some fire!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2018)

Out of 6 seeds popped, 4 girls! The Ganja Gods blessed me.
Roadkill Master are the 2 on the Left, Plaza Boss the two on the Right (in both pictures).
One of the Plaza Boss has a bit more "stink" to her than all the other 3 plants on the stem rub. Kinda like a bitter, vinegar smell? Hard to put my thumb on it exactly but notably more odorous than the others.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 25, 2018)

Got the stretch going on with my 2 Gorilla Glue and 3 plaza boss...

All females, how lucky am I

Huge fan leaves on my Plaza boss n getting a nice strong stem rub


----------



## kona gold (Jan 25, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Got the stretch going on with my 2 Gorilla Glue and 3 plaza boss...
> 
> All females, how lucky am I
> 
> Huge fan leaves on my Plaza boss n getting a nice strong stem rub View attachment 4079144


Looks nice!!


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

So bad new on my end. Every single plant I put in flower threw herms! I had a light leak issue for a day or two & the plants are from seed & a lil rootbound so I guess that’s the reason. None of the other 6-7 plants are herming so I had to chop all the Shoreline gear as I cant risk picking balls off everyday, I vegged my other plants too long for hermy pollen to ruin this run.

I have a shoreline vegged out pretty good that I havent put in flower yet. Its the plant from seed & im thinking I should probably run the clone. Sucks but its going to be a while longer before I can run the clones of all the Shoreline gear


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 29, 2018)

higher self said:


> So bad new on my end. Every single plant I put in flower threw herms! I had a light leak issue for a day or two & the plants are from seed & a lil rootbound so I guess that’s the reason. None of the other 6-7 plants are herming so I had to chop all the Shoreline gear as I cant risk picking balls off everyday, I vegged my other plants too long for hermy pollen to ruin this run.
> 
> I have a shoreline vegged out pretty good that I havent put in flower yet. Its the plant from seed & im thinking I should probably run the clone. Sucks but its going to be a while longer before I can run the clones of all the Shoreline gear


That's enough to ruin your day. Sorry to hear that.
I had a mechanical timer go out on me last year, that left a light running for a couple of days, in the middle of flower, before I caught it. I had 2 different breeders strains go weird on me.


----------



## higher self (Jan 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's enough to ruin your day. Sorry to hear that.
> I had a mechanical timer go out on me last year, that left a light running for a couple of days, in the middle of flower, before I caught it. I had 2 different breeders strains go weird on me.


I want to say it was the plants too rootbound bc they were in the smallest pots under a gallon lol. I was trying to squeeze the plants in this flower run with the other in 2 & 5 gals smh. They got hit with the light leaks too & some of those are the from seed plant & no herms. Lol gotta give them Shoreline girls some space for sure! Some of the plants were smelling really good like he TX Oil


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone here growing out the Gorilla Glue ?

If so, at what stage and do you have any 
pictures ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

A couple of Plaza Boss about 5 weeks into flower.
Theyre looking pretty good for going the last 2 weeks without being fed. I noticed their feed line was plugged today. Coco stays wet forever.

I'm not picking any skunk smells as of yet, but more of an intoxicating tropical fruit smell. Like a cross between a mango and papaya, with a little persimmon thrown in. It's a first of its kind smell for me.


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 12, 2018)

When’s the next drop?


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's a couple Frosty bud shots from my Gorilla Glue @ 5 weeks today..

They seem to be coming along quite slowly in the bud department but there's no shortage of production in the stretch department...


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 17, 2018)

Roadkill Master. This pheno is master kush dominant. It stayed short with heavy yields. It's very potent but the Oil Plant is skunkier.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 17, 2018)

I finished my Shoreline OG. Kudos!!

This is a throw back, a blast from the past, the original OG from the coast, without the 30 other hybrids involved. If you like a pure representation of the real OG Kush you'll find it here. She isnt lacking anything. Super unique on the nose, hard heavy hit thick exhale with all the boxes ticked.

She surprised me honestly, and became a staple in my rolling tray.
Blissful, painless, smile,---- thinking.....not so much


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 18, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So I am a little confused?
> You say that what you have from shoreline is skunk, but then you say it is not like the skunk from '89.
> Well the skunk from '80's is what I'm talking about.
> Not some funky skunky. I have plenty of skunky smelling strains. Some extremely skunky.
> ...


TX Roadkill, chippy. Seriously.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 21, 2018)

1 week from clone.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> 1 week from clone.View attachment 4093647View attachment 4093648


Is that the pure shoreline?


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 21, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Is that the pure shoreline?


Yes.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes.


Which strain that you have might have the greatest percentage of that mom shoreline showing up?
Thanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 21, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Which strain that you have might have the greatest percentage of that mom shoreline showing up?
> Thanks


A bx3 of the original will be available early summer.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't posted in a bit so heres some pics @ approx 4-5 wks flower.
I just pulled these out tonight for pics and I was able to get a really good smell profile on them individually. This is what Im getting:

_*RoadKill Master #1*_ Mild, sweet skunky. Nothing offensive smelling on this one.
 
_*Roadkill Master #2*_ Smells exactly the same as pheno #1.
 
_*Plaza Boss #1*_ Not much from it for smell.
 
_*Plaza Boss #2*_ Hard to describe, but its like wet tobacco and maple syrup? Admittedly, not a smell I've come across before.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2018)

Ok, so I tracked down the exact dates and today is day 56 of 12/12. Looking like these will go 70+.
_*Roadkill Master #1
 

Roadkill Master #2
 

Plaza Boss #1
 

Plaza Boss #2
 *_


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, so I tracked down the exact dates and today is day 56 of 12/12. Looking like these will go 70+.
> _*Roadkill Master #1
> View attachment 4101322
> 
> ...


Looking good Red.
So my 2 Plaza Boss's got neglected early on in flower, but they're still growing and look to have another couple of weeks. This will put them at about 11 weeks.
They smell like some kind of syrup, possibly mango. It's unlike anything I've smelled as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking good Red.
> So my 2 Plaza Boss's got neglected early on in flower, but they're still growing and look to have another couple of weeks. This will put them at about 11 weeks.
> They smell like some kind of syrup, possibly mango. It's unlike anything I've smelled as well.


Thanks Bakersfield.To be honest, I did the same with all of my tables. I recently had a harvest that was larger than I expected. In turn I neglected my reservoir a bit while I was in "trim hell" for over a week. Im on track again with the res and topoffs. 
What kind of phenos do yo have with your Plaza Boss?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Bakersfield.To be honest, I did the same with all of my tables. I recently had a harvest that was larger than I expected. In turn I neglected my reservoir a bit while I was in "trim hell" for over a week. Im on track again with the res and topoffs.
> What kind of phenos do yo have with your Plaza Boss?


They're both pretty identical with nice colas of the skunk variety - I would say mostly Sativa, with none of the foxtailing associated with the hazes and good calyx to leaf ratio.


----------



## Get Mo (Mar 7, 2018)

It would be real nice if you put up some descriptions of your crosses, Id like to try some real deal shoreline crosses but not too into purchasing seeds when I have no idea what they are actually mixed with. Guess if you slap a roadkill skunk on something you dont have to worry about details and descriptions?


----------



## mista sativa (Mar 7, 2018)

Get Mo said:


> It would be real nice if you put up some descriptions of your crosses, Id like to try some real deal shoreline crosses but not too into purchasing seeds when I have no idea what they are actually mixed with. Guess if you slap a roadkill skunk on something you dont have to worry about details and descriptions?


Contact him. He’s a cool dude. He’ll probably break it down for you


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 10, 2018)

Get Mo said:


> It would be real nice if you put up some descriptions of your crosses, Id like to try some real deal shoreline crosses but not too into purchasing seeds when I have no idea what they are actually mixed with. Guess if you slap a roadkill skunk on something you dont have to worry about details and descriptions?


Agree 100%. This is what I was able to glean from the thread thus far: 

*"Gorilla Glue is a gg4 backcross. ((TX Roadkill x gg4) x (gg4) x gg4)

Shoreline OG is also a bx.

Plaza Boss ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )

TX Oil Plant (gg4 x TX Roadkill )

Roadkill Master (master kush x TX roadkill )

Texas Roadkill is Chem 91 x Mexican Lime Green x Patron.

Alien Skunk - alien master x classic skunk (flying dutchmen)

Strawberry (Fire Alien Master x Fire Alien Strawberry )

Colombian Shoreline (Sour D x Shoreline x Colombian)


The Colombian Fire is a 50/50 hybrid and will have a flowering time of 65 to 75 days and a heavy yielder, medium to tall height. The male was Alien Master and the mom is a good pheno of Colombian Black


Anyone know the lineage of strawberry?

Alien Master x Alien Strawberry. It is a super indica, tons of frost, dense buds and heavy yields."
*
Looks there is still some availability at Orgeon Elite Seeds -Shoreline Genetics


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for the testers. @shorelineOG 
There's only a couple and few seeds per pack, 15 total.
They're all getting wet in a few hours.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, so I tracked down the exact dates and today is day 56 of 12/12. Looking like these will go 70+.
> _*Roadkill Master #1
> View attachment 4101322
> 
> ...


Any RKS smells in the Plaza Boss?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Any RKS smells in the Plaza Boss?


No offensive smells on the RKM. I do have one Plaza Boss of two that stinks like a mix of sweat, syrup, and wet tobacco. Shes the producer of the two as well. I can tell its gonna be a loud smoke. Im hoping no more nanners are to be found after my timer took a shit on me and had my plants in veg light for days.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 11, 2018)

Shit. Good luck HydroRed. That sucks, hopefully nothing gets seeded. On my first harvest, I accidently put my plants back on veg at the end of flower. One strain gives me anxiety b/c of the undeveloped trics.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

Plaza Boss in front and Roadkill Master in the back. 
Day 62 flower.

NOTE*** I had a timer fail on me which affected flowering times. These would likely have finished earlier had there been no issue with lighting.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

I got the "PCK x Sour Grapes" wet 2 days ago and they *exploded* into germination in under 24 hrs -no soak in water (straight into wet paper towel/ziplok bag). Very healthy beans.
The "Sour D x Shoreline" germinated in under 48 hrs same method as described above.
The "PCK x Bubba" still havent cracked yet @ 48 hrs.
I'll get some pics up once everything is above the plugs.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

@shorelineOG 
What are "normal" harvest times on the PB and RKM?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG
> What are "normal" harvest times on the PB and RKM?


I like them around day 60.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 14, 2018)

The (2) PCK x Bubba wont germinate for me after 4 days. I tried to squeeze one and split the seam but it is hard as stone still.
I already got the (2) Glue x Shoreline wet to take their place.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The (2) PCK x Bubba wont germinate for me after 4 days. I tried to squeeze one and split the seam but it is hard as stone still.
> I already got the (2) Glue x Shoreline wet to take their place.


They take 7 days to pop because they're pure indica, I'm getting 100% germination on them. All my gg4 and shorelines are popping in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 14, 2018)

I still got em brewing on the DVR.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 16, 2018)

PCK x Bubba @ start of day 7 still not cracking open for me. Im thinking they are dampened off by now.
I transplanted the (2) Glue x Shoreline (not pictured) to plugs last night and one is already above the plug.
Heres what I currently have going with the "Sour D x Shoreline" & "PCK x Sour Grapes"
 

Roadkill Master harvested @ 65 days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2018)

I had 100% germination of all the testers, within 5 days. Pretty good rate.
I was checking out my 2 Plaza Boss's. They're looking done. They both smell sweet and like @HydroRed described like tobacco. Reminds me of Beechnut or Redman chewing tobacco.
One pheno also has a vomit smell mixed with the sweet chew.
I plan on pulling my 2 Plaza Boss plants tonight, after work.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2018)

So I got busy and couldn't harvest until this evening. They went about 11 weeks.
Both plants have a sweet floral nectar smell with tobacco. The plant on the right is more resinous and much louder than the other, with a vomit like odor that my wife describes to smell like yogurt or soured milk.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I got busy and couldn't harvest until this evening. They went about 11 weeks.
> Both plants have a sweet floral nectar smell with tobacco. The plant on the right is more resinous and much louder than the other, with a vomit like odor that my wife describes to smell like yogurt or soured milk.
> View attachment 4108559 View attachment 4108560


Your post is right on time! Nice run, and not a far desription at all from what I got with my 2 Plaza Boss. Mine are at day 69 or 70 and they still look like they could go another 10 days or more. I gotta take em tonight or tomorrow latest though.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

_*Roadkill Master #1*_ @65 days -Smells like the fruity skunk from the 90's. Seems to take on even more of this aroma once dried and in jars. Almost comparable to a mango scent._*
*_ _* 

Roadkill Master #2*_ @65 days -Smells just like #1. Not much variance between the plants and both grew great considering the timer issues I had in the 8th week. Even after stressing, they didnt throw any nanners 
  

I was able to smoke a J from both and they taste like they smell. Very subtle on the sweet but the fruity is there. Nothing overpowering though which is nice. Smooth smoking weed cut right from the stalks before going in jars, so its going to be a real mellow treat here after a cpl weeks time in jars.
I think its a great throwback strain for anyone who enjoyed smoking some fruity Midwest skunk in the 90's like I did.


----------



## mista sativa (Mar 22, 2018)

Out of all the strains from shoreline y’all have grown, what do you recommend??


----------



## mista sativa (Mar 22, 2018)

I’m looking for something more indica dominant with a short flowering time, lots of trichs and a decent yielder. The strawberry?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 22, 2018)

_*Plaza Boss #1*_ @69 days
  

_*Plaza Boss #2*_ @71 days
  
None on Plaza Boss #1 but Plaza Boss #2 threw a couple nanners after my light timer failure which is to be expected. The stink on #2 is _strong_. 
@Bakersfield (and Wife) are pretty spot on with scent description. I think I may have just a bit of a sweeter scent in mine maybe? Almost like a burning antifreeze kind of sweet smell. Any car guys will know what I mean.
Between that, the wet tobacco, and sour yogurt she is definitely a smell all her own and not easily described lol. 
I'll report back once I get to burn something.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 22, 2018)

nice ^^^^


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice ^^^^


X2


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Plaza Boss #1*_ @69 days
> View attachment 4110327 View attachment 4110337
> 
> _*Plaza Boss #2*_ @71 days
> ...


Nice job on those.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks guys. Im happy with the turnout of everything I had despite the lighting issue.


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 24, 2018)

Just ran the GG
Heres my take on it
I only popped 4 seeds and 2 female,2 male.These seeds popped faster than any other strain ive grown.faster than greenpoint and greenpoint pops fast anyway.
the number 2 pheno was the most vigorous plant out of 8 plants i had in that scrog.
plant always looked healthy and never had any issues with it.
Now onto the smoke.The smell in the jar is strong grapefruit and skunky smell.Out of all the jars i had between the gunslingers this GG was the strongest smoke.My wife is a veteran smoker and agreed this was her favorite.she said it was a very uppity high and lasted a little longer than others she has had.
The only issue i had was it threw nanners in very late flower.Not alot just a couple here and there.It was only this plant and i would not hesitate to grow them again.It could have been a handful of variables because i was transitioning into another setup and at the end i didnt give a fuck i just wanted these plants to finish up.In my expert opinion i dont blame shoreline.
This dudes shit is definitly dank and as others have said i would definitely run it again.
Also the #2 GG was the biggest yielder.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2018)

I tested the frosty Plaza Boss pheno. Potency is right up there and this is very heady, made me paranoid at first and then good giggly weed.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I got busy and couldn't harvest until this evening. They went about 11 weeks.
> Both plants have a sweet floral nectar smell with tobacco. The plant on the right is more resinous and much louder than the other, with a vomit like odor that my wife describes to smell like yogurt or soured milk.
> View attachment 4108559 View attachment 4108560


I have seen some of your grows.
These strains seem to not do as well as others I have seen.
The buds look kind of fluffy and not that resinous. Did they produce and herms?
What's your honest take compared to others you have done?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I have seen some of your grows.
> These strains seem to not do as well as others I have seen.
> The buds look kind of fluffy and not that resinous. Did they produce and herms?
> What's your honest take compared to others you have done?


The 2 Plaza Boss's were different 2 one another. One was frosty and dense and one was not.
The frosty one had a few late flowering nanners, but there was zero pollination from these.
I don't think the Plaza Boss was typical to most of the hybrid genetics, that I normally grow. 
Hard to really evaluate with just 2 plants though.

I did run the Strawberry for about 6 months and it was a favorite of mine. Nice kush plants with a sweet strawberry taste.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The 2 Plaza Boss's were different 2 one another. One was frosty and dense and one was not.
> The frosty one had a few late flowering nanners, but there was zero pollination from these.
> I don't think the Plaza Boss was typical to most of the hybrid genetics, that I normally grow.
> Hard to really evaluate with just 2 plants though.
> ...


That strawberry does look very nice!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry for the late jump @shorelineOG , I have started the germination process on :

Shoreline bx 
Sour x shoreline 
Glue x shoreline 
Pkc x sour grape 
Sour d x glue 

Will update once things have sprouted


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep knock the dust off this thread
Cause ill be joining you soon

Dont know what hes sending yet though 

@shorelineOG ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks shorelineog

Pck x sour grapes
Pck x Bubba
Original Shoreline bx
Sour D x Gg4


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking forward to that original shoreline


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 8, 2018)

Figured I'd drop in with a smoke report on the _*PLAZA BOSS*_

    
There was very little difference between the two plants other than #2 smelled much stronger.
*Smell-* Its been in jars for a cpl weeks now and its taking on an acidic, vomit, soured milk smell on top of the syrup/wet tobacco it had on the plant. Im a fan of some odd & pungent smells with weed, and this ones got both!
*Taste-* Has a very mellow flavor -much more mellow than you would expect with such a "different" smell. Big smooth hits and zero choke. Has the sweet tobacco flavor on every hit. I was anticipating this to be harsh and tasting like it smelled and to my welcomed suprise it is very smooth on both inhale and exhale with no sour milky vomit taste. Still smokes like it smelled on the plant though with a smooth sweeter tobacco flavor.
*Bag appeal-* Though the colas were huge, the buds are a bit fluffy and had a lot of foxtailing. I had a few nanners on "Plaza Boss #2" but I have chalked this up to my timer issue. I believe the allure of this bud are in its smells, flavors, and highs though. Speaking of highs....
*Potency-* Buzz was very cerebral. Hits quick with no creeper. Hangtime for the buzz was noteworthy as well. Wont wreck your day if you smoke early. Nice pain relieving properties and is a great social weed. My sis was a total chatter box after smoking. I couldnt get a word in edgewise haha
From what I get from Bakersfield's description of how his turned out in comparison to mine, there doesnt appear to be much variance from seed to seed and likely you will get a "Plaza Boss #2" in every pack. This one was anything but typical. Thanks again @shorelineOG

I also have (PCK x Sour Grapes) and (Sour D x Shoreline) that will be going 12/12 in the next day or two. I have one of the 4 PCKxSG that is a definite purp. I'll get some pics up when I get em to lift their skirts.


----------



## Wesohoodrich (Apr 8, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> Looking forward to that original shoreline


Do you mean _this _original shoreline?


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 8, 2018)

Wesohoodrich said:


> Do you mean _this _original shoreline?


She’s a beauty!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

Received a nice little package today 
Will get their feet wet sometime this week if all goes well


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Received a nice little package today
> Will get their feet wet sometime this week if all goes well
> View attachment 4119492


Oh shit, you’ve joined the ranks!
I am definitely a fan of this gear so far, I have a few more to pop soon.


mista sativa said:


> I’m looking for something more indica dominant with a short flowering time, lots of trichs and a decent yielder. The strawberry?


I think the new PCK x Bubba cross might be a solid choice for you, I am starting mine today, will post results here


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh shit, you’ve joined the ranks!
> I am definitely a fan of this gear so far, I have a few more to pop soon.
> 
> I think the new PCK x Bubba cross might be a solid choice for you, I am starting mine today, will post results here


What have you run so far?

Been eyeballin shorelineog's gear for a little while


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What have you run so far?
> 
> Been eyeballin shorelineog's gear for a little while


Buried in this thread is my TX Roadkill grow, It’s the only one I have finished so far and I ran it four times, but I lost all my mothers last year or I would probably still run it. It is like that really stanky old biker skunk from the nineties. It actually smells pretty disgusting sometimes, like a dead skunk and hot asphalt, but the smoke is bangin’!

I have one of his Strawberry going right now that just flipped, but it’s gonna be pretty tiny so not representative at all. It became personal with me and that strain, because this is the fourth time trying to grow it and I have not managed to finish it for varied reasons.

Super hyped on that pck bubba!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very nice


Did you find it? I am sure there was way too much green left on it for you. 

The shots I took for the forum are from one I had to pull a bit early.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Did you find it? I am sure there was way too much green left on it for you.
> 
> The shots I took for the forum are from one I had to pull a bit early.


No was talking about the description lol
If you find the page ill take a look

As to the green thing it happens
One grow i tried flushing some plants for a month and they still didnt fade!
Part of the reason i switched my nutes never quite figured out why that particular run wouldnt fade out


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> No was talking about the description lol
> If you find the page ill take a look
> 
> As to the green thing it happens
> ...


Here is a shitty pic, yep pretty green, went and found it in my signature thread.
It cured out really nicely.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

They are green , but they look good 
You got good structure, nice stack they look heavy

My haze is a little stretched, could be genetics could be how thin im stretching my light lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

I just realized how much of this gear I have, lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> They are green , but they look good
> You got good structure, nice stack they look heavy
> 
> My haze is a little stretched, could be genetics could be how thin im stretching my light lol


She was a yielder, easy to grow, really a 5 by 5 kind of girl, I miss her.

Haze’ll do that,


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I just realized how much of this gear I have, lol
> View attachment 4120074


Nice pile


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

One more shot I dug up, of those same colas. They were both roughly as long as my arm, I'm 6' 3". She would put out 4-6 like that per plant with a month veg or slightly less, in coco dtw.
Forgot to say, easy to trim.
I have to stay small, so usually about 4 plants in flower at a time.

*I dropped two PCK x Bubba and two PCK x Sour Grapes today, hoping to find at least one female, clone it out and run a handful of them after the current run is done.*


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

How many watts of light?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How many watts of light?


600W HPS, over 120cm square. No real temp control, literally venting out into the room. Ghetto, lol.
Running some marginally cheap-ass LEDs now. Hope to get quantum boards rolling this year.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice work man


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice work man


Thanks brother, I haven't had a decent harvest in about a year, hoping to get the fuckin' show on the road again!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Im hoping for some loud goodness when i get these popped

Im all about the crystals and the terps
Quantity is always nice but its never my priority 

But it is always nice haha


----------



## mista sativa (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 600W HPS, over 120cm square. No real temp control, literally venting out into the room. Ghetto, lol.
> Running some marginally cheap-ass LEDs now. Hope to get quantum boards rolling this year.


I love my quantum boards. Great for keeping temps low. They are producing some nice rock hard buds


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

mista sativa said:


> I love my quantum boards. Great for keeping temps low. They are producing some nice rock hard buds


How much lower are the temps compared to hps

Cauae i thought with led you needed "grow hot"


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How much lower are the temps compared to hps
> 
> Cauae i thought with led you needed "grow hot"


Since my ability to vent heat is limited, at least until we move, it would probably be perfect for my situation. Based on the micromoles per joule they throw out it should be around 45% cooler which would probably mean canopy temps just shy of 80f for my current setup, with about 35% more photons!


----------



## Wesohoodrich (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How much lower are the temps compared to hps
> 
> Cauae i thought with led you needed "grow hot"


I use 100w/sqft cree cxb 3950s. With lights out my temps are 68f. Lights on temps are 78, with just air circulation, no venting.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> One more shot I dug up, of those same colas. They were both roughly as long as my arm, I'm 6' 3". She would put out 4-6 like that per plant with a month veg or slightly less, in coco dtw.
> Forgot to say, easy to trim.
> I have to stay small, so usually about 4 plants in flower at a time.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear there is some skunk funk in them there genes!


----------



## mista sativa (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How much lower are the temps compared to hps
> 
> Cauae i thought with led you needed "grow hot"


Never used HPS, but canopy temps only went up a few degrees. You can actually mount your driver outside your room or tent, and heat output would be super low... my canopy temps usually run right at 80, so I guess I grow “hot”. But my room runs about 74 with lights off (lower on chilly nights) so there’s not too much fluctuation


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Cool 

Trying to decide between cobs and strips for an led build


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Basically what i was wondering was if the heat saved from the lights was made up for by having to run the room @80 

which i thought terpenes degraded at those temps and higher?

I have been impressed by led

Just havent tried myself yet


----------



## Wesohoodrich (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Basically what i was wondering was if the heat saved from the lights was made up for by having to run the room @80
> 
> which i thought terpenes degraded at those temps and higher?
> 
> ...


You don't have to run the room at any tempureature. My temps almost touch the 80s cause I dont vent. If I vented my air the room would be in the 60s and all my plants would be purple.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

I use a controller
Keeps my room 72 in the morning to 76 ish at night 

Night temps dont go below 66 

Environment is big imo but thats just me

But i know the led guys have to run warmer due to less transpiration 

But i always heard your terps and crystals break down at temps over 80 something.

So i keep it cool. Plus the cold smoke always tasted better then the hot summer runs 
All just oppinons


----------



## Wesohoodrich (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I use a controller
> Keeps my room 72 in the morning to 76 ish at night
> 
> Night temps dont go below 66
> ...


You can lower the temperature + light in the last two weeks of flower to maximize resin. I don't really care cause I grow resin heavy strains. In florida I had to use an ac, even with leds. I kept the tempureature at 75 degrees


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Wesohoodrich said:


> You don't have to run the room at any tempureature. My temps almost touch the 80s cause I dont vent. If I vented my air the room would be in the 60s and all my plants would be purple.


I have a buddy who spent a mint on custom recirculating liquid cooled COB’s and it was too cool. The theory behind it (lower operating temp = higher efficiency) was solid, but the effect on the plants’ growth, due to low ambient temperature was detrimental overall. Many of you know of whom I speak, he basically bankrolled HLG, too. (And is currently getting fucked from every direction)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Mid


Cold$moke said:


> Cool
> 
> Trying to decide between cobs and strips for an led build


Mid-power Samsung or Bridgelux strips, with efficient drivers, all day


----------



## mista sativa (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Basically what i was wondering was if the heat saved from the lights was made up for by having to run the room @80
> 
> which i thought terpenes degraded at those temps and higher?
> 
> ...


I live in south Texas so with the AC on at 72, my room runs 80. I just use fans and open up a few doors to increase airflow. My point was when I added a 280 watt QB my room only increased a degree or two. I just have a fan blowing on the driver...
I’ve noticed my indoor plants compared to the clones of the same plants I placed outside, have almost no smell. Terps are very fruity, with a little skunk but not strong. I’ll chop in a few days, so I’ll see how it’s done.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Yo @shorelineOG Sour Glue is Sour Diesel and GG4, right?

I hope so, seems like I just dropped three of those, too. Not that I have anything against the Sour Grapes, but Sour D and GG4 is like country cousins getting funky. Uhhh, hot like fire?


Honestly, I’m not sure where I was going with that... Guess this bubble hash works.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes it's a sour d male x gg4.
On the temperatures, greenhouses get 120 all day in the summer and the plants love it. It's a tropical plant so they can take some heat and humidity, especially in veg.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes it's a sour d male x gg4.
> On the temperatures, greenhouses get 120 all day in the summer and the plants love it. It's a tropical plant so they can take some heat and humidity, especially in veg.


Lol no plant loves 120F weather besides a cactus.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 12, 2018)

Here is a quick vent system that I whipped up with spare parts,

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-quick-tent-exhaust-for-the-diy-ers.949676/

I can easily maintain 75-80 degrees or whatever I choose on my thermostat.

I ran a Durban strain at just shy of 100 and it seemed to thrive, I was very concerned at first but then I figured a tropical plant


----------



## kona gold (Apr 12, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes it's a sour d male x gg4.
> On the temperatures, greenhouses get 120 all day in the summer and the plants love it. It's a tropical plant so they can take some heat and humidity, especially in veg.


Where in the tropics does it get to 120 degrees?
Most tropical climates are in the 80-90's in the summer.
Plants vegging might be ok with that temperature in a greenhouse, but budding plants will not like it. 
Even running light DEP, you better have some exhaust. You put a blackout cover over a 120 degree greenhouse and you asking for trouble.
1st of all when the temperature increases so does the airs ability to hold water. So when the temperature starts to drop the ability for the air to hold water decreases. So the relative humidity increases. So the air becomes saturated!!
Maybe in very few rare dry climates could this be accomplished, but you have to have some major exhaust as the temperature drops.
Tropical and sub tropical climates are already heavy with humidity, as well as most of the mainland.
So that would be mold city.
Also those high temperatures affect the flavors and potency, as well as flower structure big time!
Sure there maybe an occasional freak that might be able to handle those temps outside(greenhouse), but the climate has to very dry. And huge amounts of co2 in the air, or pumped in.
Inside, in a tent or grow room, 120 for an extended period will kill plants!


----------



## mista sativa (Apr 12, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes it's a sour d male x gg4.
> On the temperatures, greenhouses get 120 all day in the summer and the plants love it. It's a tropical plant so they can take some heat and humidity, especially in veg.


Maybe he meant can handle 120. I agree not too much of anything likes to be that hot. I know temps will jump up to 110 down here. Plants still do relatively well. Growth will slow down of course, but even going into flowering temps may be 85-90, and they stack quite nicely. When temps are that high the plants puts out quite a bit of smell... If it was legal here I would definitely use a shade cloth for the majority of the day. Some strains handle heat way better. We can grow some shit down here that Canadians will never even see. Pure blooded Sativas like old timers haze... there are definitely sub tropical or tropical regions that get close to 120, and you could grow cannabis there


----------



## kona gold (Apr 12, 2018)

mista sativa said:


> Maybe he meant can handle 120. I agree not too much of anything likes to be that hot. I know temps will jump up to 110 down here. Plants still do relatively well. Growth will slow down of course, but even going into flowering temps may be 85-90, and they stack quite nicely. When temps are that high the plants puts out quite a bit of smell... If it was legal here I would definitely use a shade cloth for the majority of the day. Some strains handle heat way better. We can grow some shit down here that Canadians will never even see. Pure blooded Sativas like old timers haze... there are definitely sub tropical or tropical regions that get close to 120, and you could grow cannabis there


Please share with me where these 120 tropical and subtropical zones are?
I personally have never heard of such places. Not saying i'm right, but never heard.
Only places I know that get that hot are arid dessert type of zones like Cali.
And possibly other dessert regions in Africa. But I would have to look into these areas and see if they are equatorial.
Also the reason they are smelling so strong are because the terpenes are becoming volatile!
That means they are not going to be present in the dry flower.
85-95 in a greenhouse when budding is not going to be a huge problem, but you run 90's indoor when you are budding and that's a big no no!!
Your end product will burn hot and have much flavor loss as well as not as potent.
Flavors are at their peak in cooler temps.

Sure vegging is totally different. Plants can handle that outside.
But keep your tent at 120 and tell me what happens!

Just FYI....South Africa is approximately 30 degrees south. That is not tropical of subtropical, neither is California.

Those are rare temperate zones.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 12, 2018)

we got shoreline gear on the website


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't see the shoreline bx on the website.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 13, 2018)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> we got shoreline gear on the website


Does O.E.S. Ship to Canada?


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 13, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> Does O.E.S. Ship to Canada?


Yes.


----------



## Wesohoodrich (Apr 14, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Lol no plant loves 120F weather besides a cactus.


The tempurature here in colorado can reach the high teens for about 3 weeks in summer. You need venting in greenhouses for sure, but evaporative cooling helps because it is so dry


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 14, 2018)

Wesohoodrich said:


> The tempurature here in colorado can reach the high teens for about 3 weeks in summer. You need venting in greenhouses for sure, but evaporative cooling helps because it is so dry


I live in colorado broski , it don't get that hot here ever, record temp is 100F here, only hot part of colorado is in the desert and not many people live out there.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I live in colorado broski , it don't get that hot here ever, record temp is 100F here, only hot part of colorado is in the desert and not many people live out there.


You must be up north? Cause it gets 110+ here in Pueblo and anything South. Lol

The Desert of Colorado ehh? Lmao


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 15, 2018)

1/3 shoreline bx , I think I burnt the other two or something cause they turned black during the germ and never cracked. 

2 sour x shoreline made it 

1 glue shoreline made it

1 sour glue made it 

4 pck x sour grapes made it


----------



## kona gold (Apr 15, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> 1/3 shoreline bx , I think I burnt the other two or something cause they turned black during the germ and never cracked.
> 
> 2 sour x shoreline made it
> 
> ...


Are those testers?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes sir , the rest of those beans are my home made chucks and two bag seeds. J1 and c99


----------



## Wesohoodrich (Apr 15, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> You must be up north? Cause it gets 110+ here in Pueblo and anything South. Lol
> 
> The Desert of Colorado ehh? Lmao


Lol no one lives here in Pueblo!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 15, 2018)

Wesohoodrich said:


> Lol no one lives here in Pueblo!


The only thing I remember about Pueblo, was an add on TV. It was about a Native American, who was very sad, because people were trashing their great country!
And at the end a tear rolled down his cheek!
Sad


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> The only thing I remember about Pueblo, was an add on TV. It was about a Native American, who was very sad, because people were trashing their great country!
> And at the end a tear rolled down his cheek!
> Sad


It makes me think of the Pueblo Indians and how I need to visit Colorado and especially the 4 corners region, to visit some ancient Anasazi pueblos.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> You must be up north? Cause it gets 110+ here in Pueblo and anything South. Lol
> 
> The Desert of Colorado ehh? Lmao


I think you got your temps messed up, pueblo never has gotten above 107F, no idea where you are coming up with this "high teens' number because the only place in colorado that can get that high is in the desert where nobody lives on the border of new mexico(where only cactus and yucca plants grow) .

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USCO0323

that's the historical high temps of pueblo, max ever is 107F back in 2004.




Now you know that pueblo will pretty much never get hotter than 105F.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I think you got your temps messed up, pueblo never has gotten above 107F, no idea where you are coming up with this "high teens' number because the only place in colorado that can get that high is in the desert where nobody lives on the border of new mexico(where only cactus



This one says 109 in 2003

https://www.weather.gov/pub/climatePUB2017

Facts are I live here and my outdoor temps in summer can be 112F for days. This is a digital thermostat on the outside of my shed. But I am sure you know better as you don't live here and have a website to back yourself up. Lmao!

Still think desert of Colorado is funny. My mom lives in Arizona guess I just think of desert differently.

Where are you from? I need to know so I can tell you your climate based off of the internet. Cause everything on the web is gospel. Lmao!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> This one says 109 in 2003
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/pub/climatePUB2017
> 
> ...


I live in colorado, it never has gotten above 110F in pueblo, not sure where you are coming up with these temps but it sounds like your thermometer is not accurate, if it's in the sun it will show false readings. The only part of this state that ever goes above 110F is in the desert where nobody lives on the border of new mexico.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I live in colorado, it never has gotten above 110F in pueblo, not sure where you are coming up with these temps but it sounds like your thermometer is not accurate, if it's in the sun it will show false readings. The only part of this state that ever goes above 110F is in the desert where nobody lives on the border of new mexico.



Okay you win. I don' live here in Pueblo and my thermometer is broken. Lol

Now hurry and run upstairs and tell your mommy you won an argument on the internet! I bet she will be proud of her 57 year old son/lover.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 16, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Okay you win. I don' live here in Pueblo and my thermometer is broken. Lol
> 
> Now hurry and run upstairs and tell your mommy you won an argument on the internet! I bet she will be proud of her 57 year old son/lover.


no need to act like a butthurt little child because you were wrong.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 17, 2018)

Will there be more Texas Oil Plant or the Road Kill Master made available @shorelineOG ? Really interested in running your gear after looking through this thread. I only see it listed as out of stock at oregon elite.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 22, 2018)

*PCK x Sour Grapes* 3 out of 4 are girls so far.


_*Sour D x Shoreline*_ 1 out of 2 are girls.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *PCK x Sour Grapes* 3 out of 4 are girls so far.
> View attachment 4125439
> 
> _*Sour D x Shoreline*_ 1 out of 2 are girls.
> View attachment 4125440


Do you put your sprouts directly in the hydroton Red?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 27, 2018)

Dropped my shorline testers in shot glasses just now  
Pck X bubba-2
Pck X S. Grapes -3
Shoreline bx-4
Sour glue- 3


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Do you put your sprouts directly in the hydroton Red?


I'll get em started in the spongey rooting plugs then transfer them to the solos with the hydroton once they show roots in the plugs. This way I feel I can can keep material use and space to a minimum on males. I'll hand water til I transplant to the 1 gal when they lift skirts. I actually just got everything transplanted and flooding in the tables last night.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

Ok took a peek at the girls today

And i got tails on everything

Except 1 shoreline bx but its literally only been 
A little over 48 hrs since they hit the shot glass


So pretty decent germ rate to me 

Waiting for heads to pop up anyday


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

Im getting some stink on the PCK x sour grapes. Cant put my finger on a description just yet, but its strong.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

Excellent


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

_*PCK x Sour Grapes #1*_ (#2 looks/smells identical)
 
_*PCK x Sour Grapes #3*_
 

#3 is the one I was saying is getting some stink. Shes also clearly ahead of the bunch in frost and terps. Smells so good, but I just cant put my finger on it. It has that smell that a lot of "purps" have. Like a mix between licorice & floral? Whatever it is Im diggin the hell out of it. I found myself playing with her more than once just to get some smells. Shes the rockstar of the entire flood table so far.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

Damn #3 definitely has some trich development!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

I want to order like a cologne or perfume making sample kit
Or something where i can smell all the base flavors that can make up weed smell as a nose dictionary lol

The nose is the part i feel the most uncomfortable with describing
Cause i smell one thing then i ask my lady what she picks up and it will be differnt .

Except my last black berry we both agreed it smelled like it was supposed too black berry jam is what we both smelled same with lemon skunk


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I want to order like a cologne or perfume making sample kit
> Or something where i can smell all the base flavors that can make up weed smell as a nose dictionary lol
> 
> The nose is the part i feel the most uncomfortable with describing
> ...


I hear ya man.
I often struggle to find the right way to describe a smell. I almost feel like its comparable to trying to describe a color to a blind man. The experience is so much more than I could ever describe accurately.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I hear ya man.
> I often struggle to find the right way to describe a smell. I almost feel like its comparable to trying to describe a color to a blind man. The experience is so much more than I could ever describe accurately.


Yep i totally agree


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

Ok so friday night soak @ 6pm
Tuesday morning by 8am i got heads from ALL shoreline testers except the one bx 

Excellent germ rate on everything everything looks happy so far  id post pics but dont necessarily wana show ALL the beans i popped


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

Still hopeful on the shorelin bx will give it a week or so before it goes out in the garden (ive had them pop crazily in my ladys garden


----------



## HydroRed (May 1, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ok so friday night soak @ 6pm
> Tuesday morning by 8am i got heads from ALL shoreline testers except the one bx
> 
> Excellent germ rate on everything everything looks happy so far  id post pics but dont necessarily wana show ALL the beans i popped


Same here....I have to be selective on my pics haha


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2018)

Is there a gnarly old school funky skunk, hash smelling, loud strain for sale at Shoreline? Not rotten or revolting but very Skunky in good sort of way. Maybe hints of exotic incense or wood. Maybe some old Afghan funk? No lemon, no fruit, no fuel. Just that deep skunky hash and NagChampa?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

I want the road kill


----------



## shorelineOG (May 1, 2018)

Texas Syndicate (Shoreline x Chem 91)
Crystal Beach (Shoreline x gg4)
Sour Glue ( sour d x gg4)
El Chapo (pck x bubba)
Candyman (pck x sour grapes)
Risky Business (Shoreline x ecsd)


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 1, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Texas Syndicate (Shoreline x Chem 91)
> Crystal Beach (Shoreline x gg4)
> Sour Glue ( sour d x gg4)
> El Chapo (pck x bubba)
> ...


Are these about to drop shoreline?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Are these about to drop shoreline?


Yes


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 1, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes


Anywhere other than oes? Seems they had a issue with their website, not too comfortable ordering through them.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 1, 2018)

OES is down is there somewhere else i can pick up a pack


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Texas Syndicate (Shoreline x Chem 91)
> Crystal Beach (Shoreline x gg4)
> Sour Glue ( sour d x gg4)
> El Chapo (pck x bubba)
> ...


Damn bro
Nice line up ! Is that the same stuff im running now?
El chapo ,sour glue, and candyman? And of course the shoreline bx?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 2, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes





Spondylo Grow said:


> Are these about to drop shoreline?


I have some testers of these started. One of the Sour Glues is a slow grower but it looks to be a trifoliate. I have El Chapo and Candyman running also.

I like the names, @shorelineOG, and I know the genes will be on point.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Ill try and get a pic of some of the babes


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Anywhere other than oes? Seems they had a issue with their website, not too comfortable ordering through them.


I heard they had a data breach? The cannabis industry needs to get its tech shit together.


----------



## tatonka (May 3, 2018)

Crystal Beach has my eye


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I heard they had a data breach? The cannabis industry needs to get its tech shit together.


Yeah, some account members reported they were seeing other users personal info under their accounts. Names, address, email, order history, payment method, etc... I'm not going to smear it all over this thread, but all the info you seek, can be found in the OES thread here on riu. Go back about 10 or so pages from the end, to see it all play out.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

I would post a pic of the seedlings but the site still isnt being too kind to me uploading


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Pic is from last night


----------



## Yodaweed (May 5, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Texas Syndicate (Shoreline x Chem 91)
> Crystal Beach (Shoreline x gg4)
> Sour Glue ( sour d x gg4)
> El Chapo (pck x bubba)
> ...







New Shoreline Genetics drop.


----------



## Mntyedi (May 5, 2018)

Kinda old pic from last yrs grow Im not sure im posting in the proper forum.

Shoreline Genetics
AlienSkunk
45gal smartpot/supersoil 
May 19 2017 Recreational/med state.

She was on her way to being a beast, then Jonny law and disgruntled nieghbors said nah. 

She was one of the easiest to grow and responded/recovered in training like a champion Grew FAST, built a solid strong structure could handle the heatwaves cool nights and breezy days. Never saw any signs of illness or infestations leads me to think either I was lucky or she was just strong n healthy. 

Anyhow half a pack left, a new location n fresh year....time to get out to the garden. Good day all. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

Soon as this stuff comes down lol 

Stuff in the middle and the right is ready now the haze in the net could go 3 more weeks mabey but ill be cutting it in probably 2 

Gota get the room in seed mode haha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

All shoreline!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 11, 2018)

Sour glue is kicking ass in veg so far, far ahead of others that were germinated earlier, will get a pic up tomorrow

I said previously the crazy slow grower was sour glue, but I misspoke, it was a candyman seedling. I had to cull it.

I think some of the Sour Glue will be winrar


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

I got 4 sour glues behind the shoerlines bx 

Although my veg room is more of a holding station then an activly growing veg room lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 11, 2018)

Two sour glue on the right, el chapo left front, candyman left rear. Dropped seven total, these four plus the small candyman I culled germinated.

Whatever females I get I will try to run more than once. Sour Glue looking strong, especially at three days younger than the other two.

Those GG4 genes are something else, honestly.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Two sour glue on the right, el chapo left front, candyman left rear. Dropped seven total, these four plus the small candyman I culled germinated.
> 
> Whatever females I get I will try to run more than once. Sour Glue looking strong, especially at three days younger than the other two.
> 
> Those GG4 genes are something else, honestly.


All the GG4 crosses I’m running are vigorous AF


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 12, 2018)

Transplanted these girls yesterday




Glue shoreline female
 





Sour d x shoreline no sex shown yet 
 


PCK x sour grapes , no sex shown yet 
 


Culled some males , shoreline bx , glue x shoreline


----------



## shorelineOG (May 13, 2018)

Original Shoreline.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Mine are chugging along 
Im sure they would be more if my veg room was better equipped (soon) and if i had them in a system haha but they are taking my abuse just fine atm


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2018)

_*Candyman*_ (PCK x Sour Grapes) @ approx 4 wks from flip.
Smells off the charts candy grape goodness. Probably couldnt pick a better name for this one.
 

_*Risky Business*_ (Shoreline x ECSD) @ approx 4 wks from flip.
Got some sour stank goin on with this one. I know it can be hard to tell on the first run from seed, but shes looking to be a producer.
 

I think I hit em a little hard on nutrients last res change, so I got the EC dialed down a bit now.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Looking good 

The trichs on your Candyman look like a sugar coating.

Indeed the Risky Business looks like a stacker


----------



## HydroRed (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Looking good
> 
> The trichs on your Candyman look like a sugar coating.
> 
> Indeed the Risky Business looks like a stacker


I cant elaborate enough how good the Candyman smells. My absolute favorite in the whole flood table and will likely get a reveg after harvest til I can sample it. Anyone who is familiar with me or my grows know I dont reveg or "momma" unless its something truly special.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Makes my ears tingle when peeps say such things


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Update shot

Dont worry they will look better once i get them into a system lol still a rockwool noob


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 26, 2018)

Going to top and transplant this week. 

3 pck x sg females 
1 glue x shoreline female 
2 sour D x shoreline females 

Yeppie


----------



## HydroRed (May 26, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Going to top and transplant this week.
> 
> 3 pck x sg females
> 1 glue x shoreline female
> ...


Those look great! Looks like 1 gal, whatcha moving into?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 26, 2018)

Candyman


----------



## shorelineOG (May 26, 2018)

Shoreline


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Those look great! Looks like 1 gal, whatcha moving into?


Good guess right under 1 gallon actually. They're going into 2 gallon all coco this round. 

Can't wait for this pheno hunt


----------



## Hotwired (May 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I cant elaborate enough how good the Candyman smells. My absolute favorite in the whole flood table and will likely get a reveg after harvest til I can sample it. Anyone who is familiar with me or my grows know I dont reveg or "momma" unless its something truly special.


Like when you find 2 seeds in a bag of your own Goji OG and grow them out. They turn out to be monster females with giant nugs of Goji goodness. Makes your balls all soft and jiggly just looking at the frost and wondering what those buds will taste like.

That's when they hit the re-veginator. Yep I know it well


----------



## HydroRed (May 27, 2018)

Risky Business seems a perfect candidate for SOG. When this girl fattens up on week 6 shes gonna be a heffer.




Hotwired said:


> Like when you find 2 seeds in a bag of your own Goji OG and grow them out. They turn out to be monster females with giant nugs of Goji goodness. Makes your balls all soft and jiggly just looking at the frost and wondering what those buds will taste like.
> 
> That's when they hit the re-veginator. Yep I know it well


I've had 1 reveg in the past 4 years lol, and of course theres always that 1 "damn I shoulda" that never got revegged.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 27, 2018)

How did those master kush x shoreline ever come out?


----------



## N.R.G. (May 27, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Original Shoreline. View attachment 4135415


Being from Katy I remember this strain! Back in the mid 2000's this was the only true competition to the Durban Poison I was flooding the market with. Are you making a pure Shoreline seed line or just crosses?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 27, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Being from Katy I remember this strain! Back in the mid 2000's this was the only true competition to the Durban Poison I was flooding the market with. Are you making a pure Shoreline seed line or just crosses?


I'm doing both.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 27, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I'm doing both.


I'll have to grab a pack.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 27, 2018)

ANy updates on the new drop?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 5, 2018)

S.L.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 5, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> S.L.View attachment 4146440View attachment 4146441


She grows almost exactly like an old school landrace Sativa, really. Mind you, I was running the AG and let the SL Bx1 stretch to where the AG had the light at, but she’s very clearly some heirloom dream list weed.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 5, 2018)

Shoreline in veg.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 5, 2018)

Strawberry.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 7, 2018)

_*Candyman*_ @ 51 days from flip.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Candyman*_ @ 51 days from flip.
> View attachment 4147367


Gorgeous!

I forgot to mention, thank you, Red. I believe I’m seeing pistils turning orange due to pollen taking, so we will see what happens. I may have one Bx1 to send back, as well. I have to check.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Strawberry. View attachment 4146452


I’m thinking about ordering that RKM from OES. Either that or the Colombian Shoreline or Colombian Fire.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 7, 2018)

Looking good up in here

Id post more pics but not much to see untill i flip em 

Plus im back to work so ive lost my "free" time lol

Will try and get some shots this weekend


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Candyman*_ @ 51 days from flip.
> View attachment 4147367


How many days and what lights on schedule since planting?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you @shorelineOG . Ordered the Shoreline bx and Sour Glue, and received the Shoreline x gg4 as a freebie. Excellent service and communication. Much appreciated.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> How many days and what lights on schedule since planting?


I believe I was about 3 wks or so from germination to second node under 24 hrs which is when I flip to 12/12. 
This was taken April 27th after they showed sex, & got transplanted from solo cups to 1 gal pots on the flood table.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 10, 2018)

Looking good Red


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks $moke. Took the Candyman down tonight. Still got a little bit on the Risky Business.
I believe Im at day 61 for chop on the Candyman. Overall smells are on point with this one.
 


This one wasnt the heaviest, but she smells amazing. Im going to try to reveg her.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 11, 2018)

My next run is going to be Texas Oil
Plant and SR-71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 14, 2018)

Getting there with the "Risky Business". I believe this is 60 days flowering. 


Pictures & smoke report of the harvested "Candyman" coming soon.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 16, 2018)

Looking good Red

Cant wait to hear whats up on the candyman


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 17, 2018)

Candyman


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 17, 2018)

A friend grew some and picked this pheno as his keeper. It's sticky as hell and smells like heaven.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> A friend grew some and picked this pheno as his keeper. It's sticky as hell and smells like heaven.


That looks extremely nice !

What are the genetics on this plant ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 17, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> That looks extremely nice !
> 
> What are the genetics on this plant ?


Pck x Sour Grapes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 18, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4152509


How long does hanging the whole plant take to dry? I’m gonna get some more Bx1 pics tomorrow.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How long does hanging the whole plant take to dry? I’m gonna get some more Bx1 pics tomorrow.


It's the best way to dry. At least a week and then dry trim it and cure in turkey bags or plastic totes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 18, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> It's the best way to dry. At least a week and then dry trim it and cure in turkey bags or plastic totes.


What about gallon flip-lock type mason jars?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 18, 2018)

So, I’m going to finish strong with the Bx1 and give it plenty of attention (pretty sure the Bx3 pollen took, too), but I promised someone I’d run their Pre-98 Bubba Kush selection. I was going to run Bangi Haze alongside it. Is that cool with you? I promise I will run that TOP. Those genetics definitely have my attention. One thing I want to at least start this year is sorting through these Oldtimer’s Haze seeds with the intent of selecting and stabilizing for Purple Haze. When I do, if it piques your interest, let me know.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 18, 2018)

Agreed. Whole plant hang for 7 days, as long as you're humidity and temp is average. I like to cut the branches off after that, and move it all to paper bags, for another few days, or until I can get it trimmed. Then jars, for cure/storage.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 18, 2018)

Shoreline Bx1
11/13 from Seed
Started 26 April ‘18

Especially for being 11/13 from seed under 200w, she’s definitely beastly. Pretty sure the Bx3 pollen took, too.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shoreline Bx1
> 11/13 from Seed
> Started 26 April ‘18
> 
> ...


Looks real good man. Just curious what kind of dry weight yield you normally get or would expect from running from seed this way?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 19, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Looks real good man. Just curious what kind of dry weight yield you normally get or would expect from running from seed this way?


I have no idea, I normally veg 4-8 weeks. I started it solely to hit it with Bx3 pollen while I was mid-flower.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 19, 2018)

I have five sour glue running. Four little clones and one plant that’s decent size, i plan to veg a few more days or maybe a couple weeks...going to fill this bitch up. Running alongside some GPS strains.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 21, 2018)

_*Candyman*_ harvested at 64ish days

 

I put this girl back into veg to see if we cant keep her around for a bit. 
 

I'll be back with a smoke report on the "Candyman" asap.
The Risky Business is ready to come down at 70+ days. Pics coming soon.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 22, 2018)

Front two left to right : gg4 x SL og , Sour grapes x PCK . One female of each! 

Back two left to right are both sourD x sL og females. Both are very similar In build. I’m very excited about these! 

Week 1of flower !


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 22, 2018)

*Risky Business* @ 74 days


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2018)

S.L.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> S.L.View attachment 4154922


Very nice, Shoreline. How would you describe the smells?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> S.L.View attachment 4154922


Like the pod stacking look.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Very nice, Shoreline. How would you describe the smells?


Pure skunk,weed and a little garlic.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Pure skunk,weed and a little garlic.


That sounds as good as it looks. Well done. Can't wait to get mine going.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Pure skunk,weed and a little garlic.


It kind of smelled like rancid dead skunk, ammonia-rich cat piss, and I caught a whiff of rotten spaghetti an hour ago. That must be the garlic.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2018)

SLBX1
11/13 from Seed
Since 26 April


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> S.L.View attachment 4154922


What kind of lighting?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2018)

Hps.


Olive Drab Green said:


> What kind of lighting?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Hps.


Wattage?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Wattage?


18k


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> 18k basement.


Holy fucking shit. Sorry I asked. I actually laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> S.L.View attachment 4154922


The gg4 cross with Shoreline is going to be hellfire. Nice nug.

Stem rub on the Sour Glue is Lemon furniture oil, PineSol, polecat, and weed. Some small note of sweetness in the lemony nose, but mostly aromatic and pungent from its upper lip down to its toenails.

I have too many plants already, but I might need to drop the Crystal Ship testers. Those sound better every day.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2018)

18 1000 watt hps lights.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> 18 1000 watt hps lights.


What a power bill. Goddamn..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

Eighteen 1000 watt hps is not a “personal” grow, so the power cost is just a part of doing business. I don’t think I could stop from growing outside in Hawaii though!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Eighteen 1000 watt hps is not a “personal” grow, so the power cost is just a part of doing business. I don’t think I could stop from growing outside in Hawaii though!


I would grow all my own food and weed outdoors in Hawaii, I think. I imagine there are species restrictions...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Pure skunk,weed and a little garlic.


How can I get some?!!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 26, 2018)

Candyman.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2018)

Shoreline Bx1
11/13 from Seed
Started 26 April 2018

Really fucking impressed, particularly with the 11/13 from seed part. Maybe a week or two max yet. Probably only one.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2018)

My girl keeps going “You can really smell that thing now” when she visits it.

I want it made clear, she is not a willing participant, nor does she condone my actions. I am primarily the one supporting us financially, so she leaves it to me to figure out how to keep the baby fed and clothed and not have to constantly spend the $50-70 for half grams of live resin the state charges me for medicine with no option for insurance coverage. A veteran’s pension isn’t going to cut it, and I truly cannot function properly without my medicine, so my situation is a precarious and delicate balance. Treading lightly. Nothing I grow is for illicit trade, just medicinal use.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 27, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My girl keeps going “You can really smell that thing now” when she visits it.
> 
> I want it made clear, she is not a willing participant, nor does she condone my actions. I am primarily the one supporting us financially, so she leaves it to me to figure out how to keep the baby fed and clothed and not have to constantly spend the $50-70 for half grams of live resin the state charges me for medicine with no option for insurance coverage. A veteran’s pension isn’t going to cut it, and I truly cannot function properly without my medicine, so my situation is a precarious and delicate balance. Treading lightly. Nothing I grow is for illicit trade, just medicinal use.


hang in there brother.... there are plenty of people that understand you


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hang in there brother.... there are plenty of people that understand you


I just want whatever government entity or not-friends who may or may not be watching me to get their shit straight, in case they try to peg me as having “intent to distribute.” This shit makes my adrenaline pump sometimes. Shouldn’t have to be like that.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2018)

Sexy Shoreline budshots. Nearly there!


----------



## swiss_chuck (Jul 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *Risky Business* @ 74 days
> 
> Hello HydroRed,
> 
> ...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 3, 2018)

Shoreline Bx1 today. 11/13 since 26 April 2018.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shoreline Bx1 today. 11/13 since 26 April 2018.
> 
> View attachment 4159693 View attachment 4159694 View attachment 4159695 View attachment 4159696 View attachment 4159697 View attachment 4159698 View attachment 4159699


She looks good, bro. Nice photos, too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 4, 2018)

This pheno I got of the GG4 x shoreline is a beast and has been looking great her whole life! 



I have two sour d x sog phenos that are sour d dom by the late signs of flower and how hungry they are. All plants get the same feed so these gals are super feeders 
Excited to have a sour d to smoke tbh though


Thanks @shorelineOG some good stuff so far


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry about being MIA the last cpl weeks. I lost my brother and have been pretty occupied lately. I'll get a smoke report and some pics up later tonight for the "Candyman" and "Risky Business" testers.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry about being MIA the last cpl weeks. I lost my brother and have been pretty occupied lately. I'll get a smoke report and some pics up later tonight for the "Candyman" and "Risky Business" testers.


Sorry for your loss, friend.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Sorry for your loss, friend.


x2


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry about being MIA the last cpl weeks. I lost my brother and have been pretty occupied lately. I'll get a smoke report and some pics up later tonight for the "Candyman" and "Risky Business" testers.


Oh, wow. I’m really sorry, bro..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 8, 2018)

Getting really, really close. Just a reminder, 11/13 from seed since 26 April.

Shoreline Bx1


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 8, 2018)

I lowered the time signature to 9/15. Maybe it will help her finish quicker. Autumn usually gets down to 8-9 hours anyway up North. We’re reaching 11 weeks this week. She probably needs a shorter day period.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry about being MIA the last cpl weeks. I lost my brother and have been pretty occupied lately. I'll get a smoke report and some pics up later tonight for the "Candyman" and "Risky Business" testers.


Thinking of you and your family Hydro, and saying a prayer. I can’t imagine anything much harder than that. Hang in there brother. Yeah, I was wondering where you were at. I’m sorry to hear this my friend.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2018)

Been running 10/14 under 40 to 50 watts s/f of COBs for a year with excellent results.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been running 10/14 under 40 to 50 watts s/f of COBs for a year with excellent results.


I usually give them a good veg, normally.

@shorelineOG I tried to order a 10 pack from OES, but for some reason it wouldn’t let me pay. I’ll order again at the end of the month. SLBx1 & RKM, probably.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2018)

I do veg but run 10/14 perpetual in flower tent.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

Also thinking about getting rid of the Bangi Haze for this run and starting the Purple Haze x Killer Malawi for my project.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

They accidentally gave me 6 PH x Malawi regs instead of 5!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 9, 2018)

_*CANDYMAN Smoke Report*_
Harvested at 61 Days
_*Pheno 1 (keeper)*_
*Smell- 9/10 *The smell from pheno #1 was amazing early on which was noted earlier in this thread. Very sweet obviously, but had a floral/perfume smell early flower. It was ALL candy by week 4+ and smelled very sweet, but not a fruity sweet. The name to this one is very fitting. 
Dare I say "cotton candy-ish"? No distinct smell, but sugary would be how I can best describe it.
*Taste- 9/10 *The flavor matches the smell and leaves your lips sweet with every hit. Strong sugary sweet hits down to the roach with a flavor that doesnt fade even when down to the tail of the joint. I cant say I taste a strong Sour Grape influence in it, and I dont have any experience with PCK so all I can really say with the flavor is that it is well pronounced and is exactly what you should expect from this strain name. Smooth, easy to smoke and not chokey in the least. Very pleasurable smoke whether it be bowl, joint etc. This would be a real winner for extracts.*
Potency- 8/10 *I find more often than not, that on heavy "fruity strains" or "sweet" strains that the potentcy can be lacking. Not the case with this one. Heavy trichomes from early on in flower seemed to aid in the headcrack associated with this pheno. Strong initial buzz with a cerebral, behind the eyes kinda high. 1 joint between 2 seasoned smokers was more than enough.
*Bag appeal- 8/10 *The bag appeal was there on this pheno. Thick resinous buds covered in frost very early on. Tight bud structure that weighs, and looks good doing it! Though this wasnt the heaviest pheno, it was surely the prettiest of the 3. Has a slight pink appearance on the inside of the buds when you bust a nug open.



_*Pheno #2*_


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 9, 2018)

_*Risky Business*_ Smoke Report
Harvested @ 74 days I believe.

*Smell- 6/10 *The smell on this wasnt very loud throughout flower. I picked up more of the Sour Diesel than anything while it was flowering. It wasnt until after the dry/cure that the shoreline started to shine through. 
*Taste- 8/10 *The taste is reminiscent of 90's skunk which was also verified by a few of my friends that smoked it without knowing anything about what it was. I was told it reminded them of the skunk we got in the 90's (which I notice seems to be a theme when I run Shoreline OG's gear)......and we are all fans of it! Ultra smooth smoke you can take monsterous hits of without the slightest cough.
*Potency- 7/10* I didnt think the potentcy was over the top with this one. Mild, comfortable and chill buzz. Nothing racey associated with this strain. Great for daytime smoke where you can remain functional and still get through the day without a nap. I believe this to be a well suited strain for someone with paranoia, anxiety issues or panic attacks.
*Bag appeal- 6/10 *Though this very well could be my issue after seeing the gorgeous pics Shoreline posted of his strain, it came out a lot like my Plaza Boss did. Lots of foxtails and the buds were a bit airy and leafy and a bit tedious to trim. Im not sure if it was due to my environment or feed but other strains in the same table feeding from the same reservoir didnt do this. The frost was there, and it had nice structure, just wish the buds were a bit tighter. I only had one female to judge from so your results may differ greatly from mine.

 

 



Another nug in the jar. On to the next.....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Risky Business*_ Smoke Report
> Harvested @ 74 days I believe.
> 
> *Smell- 6/10 *The smell on this wasnt very loud throughout flower. I picked up more of the Sour Diesel than anything while it was flowering. It wasnt until after the dry/cure that the shoreline started to shine through.
> ...


Pretty sure those tails are the SL. I’ve got ‘em big time. Beautiful.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

That increase in dark period really helped the swell. I think the bottom nugs doubled in size and got way denser.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorry, Red, hope that didn’t come off as stealing the spotlight. I’m more or less hoping mine turns out as beautiful as yours has. I overdried the AG a bit. Still some terps and moisture in the middle coming through, but I think I let it dry too quickly out of fear of mold. I went straight to 64-65% and it was too dry. I should have done it more slowly. Any tips?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pretty sure those tails are the SL. I’ve got ‘em big time. Beautiful.


I kinda figured since I got the same thing with the Plaza Boss. The Risky Business and the Plaza Boss both grew very similar. I am going to purchase another pack of the Plaza Boss though. She was very unique and I miss it.
I tried to reveg that Candyman pheno #1 but it didnt take root in the new momma bucket. Kinda heatbroken about that.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I kinda figured since I got the same thing with the Plaza Boss. The Risky Business and the Plaza Boss both grew very similar. I am going to purchase another pack of the Plaza Boss though. She was very unique and I miss it.
> I tried to reveg that Candyman pheno #1 but it didnt take root in the new momma bucket. Kinda heatbroken about that.


I’m going to get a 10 of the RKM and the Bx1 or Bx3, depending what’s available and if OES’s site actually allows me to buy.

That sucks about the Candyman. I wish I had the space to mother this one. I think my Bx3 pollen was too early or something.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2018)

My next focus is:

-Run this P98 and show off how pretty she is
-Backcross the Purple Haze x Malawi to a purple pheno Oldtimer’s Haze, then inbreed. I plan to stockpile pollen or keep a male clone.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sorry, Red, hope that didn’t come off as stealing the spotlight. I’m more or less hoping mine turns out as beautiful as yours has. I overdried the AG a bit. Still some terps and moisture in the middle coming through, but I think I let it dry too quickly out of fear of mold. I went straight to 64-65% and it was too dry. I should have done it more slowly. Any tips?


Didnt get that vibe at all. I find it easiest to crack jars than to deal with "overly dried" buds. You can always crack jars, or remove from jars after a day or so of noticing that the buds may be too moist for jars just yet.


Olive Drab Green said:


> I’m going to get a 10 of the RKM and the Bx1 or Bx3, depending what’s available and if OES’s site actually allows me to buy.
> 
> That sucks about the Candyman. I wish I had the space to mother this one. I think my Bx3 pollen was too early or something.



I got straight 90s flavors from both my RKM's. Not much variance between them either. Pretty solid seed stock.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 9, 2018)

New strains, available now.

Candy Shop (candyman x El chapo)
Deep State (GMO x gg4)
Southern Comfort (GMO x Shoreline )


----------



## tatonka (Jul 10, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> New strains, available now.
> 
> Candy Shop (candyman x El chapo)
> Deep State (GMO x gg4)
> Southern Comfort (GMO x Shoreline )


You may have found yourself a new customer.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 10, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> New strains, available now.
> 
> Candy Shop (candyman x El chapo)
> Deep State (GMO x gg4)
> Southern Comfort (GMO x Shoreline )


Some nice matings!
Looking forward to running some in the near future.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*CANDYMAN Smoke Report*_
> Harvested at 61 Days
> _*Pheno 1 (keeper)*_
> *Smell- 9/10 *The smell from pheno #1 was amazing early on which was noted earlier in this thread. Very sweet obviously, but had a floral/perfume smell early flower. It was ALL candy by week 4+ and smelled very sweet, but not a fruity sweet. The name to this one is very fitting.
> ...


Got a little old school look to it!
Very nice!!
Looks like that spongy, sticky dense, which are my favorite kind.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 10, 2018)

Holy shit, guys. Look at all this weed.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 10, 2018)

Is there anywhere else besides OES to purchase Shoreline gear. About got scared away from there, take no chances. Can you purchase direct from Shoreline? If not, is there another seed bank supplying Shoreline? Definitely would like to grab a pack or two. Thanks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 10, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Is there anywhere else besides OES to purchase Shoreline gear. About got scared away from there, take no chances. Can you purchase direct from Shoreline? If not, is there another seed bank supplying Shoreline? Definitely would like to grab a pack or two. Thanks.


@shorelineOG is the breeder behind these Houston Cut backcrosses at OES. Stay away from Devil’s Harvest, it’s not real.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 10, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Is there anywhere else besides OES to purchase Shoreline gear. About got scared away from there, take no chances. Can you purchase direct from Shoreline? If not, is there another seed bank supplying Shoreline? Definitely would like to grab a pack or two. Thanks.


I bought Shoreline gear direct from @shorelineOG. He has a website with his phone number on it. Easy to deal with, quick delivery and received some freebies too. I will go this route again, next time I need to pick more up.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I bought Shoreline gear direct from @shorelineOG. He has a website with his phone number on it. Easy to deal with, quick delivery and received some freebies too. I will go this route again, next time I need to pick more up.


I talked to him today and he was great to deal with. He has a new customer and I will be showcasing some candy shop this fall/winter.
Some of my Greenpoint packs just got sidelined


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I talked to him today and he was great to deal with. He has a new customer and I will be showcasing some candy shop this fall/winter.
> Some of my Greenpoint packs just got sidelined


Yep, real nice guy, had a chat with him today as well.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 10, 2018)

I


Spondylo Grow said:


> I bought Shoreline gear direct from @shorelineOG. He has a website with his phone number on it. Easy to deal with, quick delivery and received some freebies too. I will go this route again, next time I need to pick more up.


l’ll be hitting him up tomorrow. Heard nothing but good things about his gear. Wow, I better get on the wagon. Thanks guys!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2018)

First of two HLG 135w QB288 V2 3000k arrived. Second one on its way, should be here by tomorrow. Purchased via http://www.GrowersLight.com.

It’s definitely a compact, powerful little light. I put the Timber COBs in my veg closet. Definitely redder in spectrum than the 3500k COBs.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2018)

She’s really close to done. I want those foxtails to close up and turn orange, but I dunno if they will. What do you guys think?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2018)

I pulled the Shoreline. She was just continuing to foxtail. Not one single piece of larf in here. 200w COBs, 11/13 from seed for 12.5 weeks. Her apical bud is pretty much as big as my forearm. @shorelineOG How long do you dry a whole plant, and what kind of curing process would you suggest?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 17, 2018)

Candy Shop.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I pulled the lowest, smallest nug. The plant isn’t even dry yet. I had someone try the Shoreline, and within 5 minutes, they’re standing in the middle of the room, saying “Wow, I’m high as balls right now..”. And I noticed it, too. It’s really both heady and body-y. Super trippy. Like, this is no where near dry, let alone cured, and it’s already the most potent thing I have ever grown. When this is finished, it’s going to wreck face.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I pulled the Shoreline. She was just continuing to foxtail. Not one single piece of larf in here. 200w COBs, 11/13 from seed for 12.5 weeks. Her apical bud is pretty much as big as my forearm. @shorelineOG How long do you dry a whole plant, and what kind of curing process would you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4166120 View attachment 4166121 View attachment 4166122 View attachment 4166123 View attachment 4166124 View attachment 4166125


Fire


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2018)

Gg4 x shoreline week 5 
Studio frost smells like straight gas!!!!! 

 



Sour D x shoreline #1 , look8ng like sour D leaners eh ? 


sour d X shoreline #2lookkng like the longer finisher 



pKC x sour grapes , looking sweet !


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 19, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Gg4 x shoreline week 5
> Studio frost smells like straight gas!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4167742
> ...


I thought the same about my Risky Business (Sour D x Shoreline) but after harvest and cure, it was all Shoreline skunk. 
Candyman seems like shes a natural frost queen! What kinda smells you getting?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Candy Shop. View attachment 4166912View attachment 4166913


What’s that one again ? Love the color on the buds


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I thought the same about my Risky Business (Sour D x Shoreline) but after harvest and cure, it was all Shoreline skunk.
> Candyman seems like shes a natural frost queen! What kinda smells you getting?


Yea man can’t wait to try it , no nose in the candy man ! Not yet at least !


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> What’s that one again ? Love the color on the buds


Candy Shop (El chapo x candyman)

Your top picture of Crystal Beach (gg4 x shoreline ) looks very sticky.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Candy Shop (El chapo x candyman)
> 
> Your top picture of Crystal Beach (gg4 x shoreline ) looks very sticky.


Super resin Man and smells fire. I'm gonna reveg if it finishes nicely


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Candy Shop (El chapo x candyman)
> 
> Your top picture of Crystal Beach (gg4 x shoreline ) looks very sticky.


Greasy and sticky!

Your Candy Shop is looking like everything I hoped it would be, too.

Sour Glue is showing serious potential at late week three. Smells of Lemon Pledge, Skunk, Camphor and maybe Beeswax.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I pulled the Shoreline. She was just continuing to foxtail. Not one single piece of larf in here. 200w COBs, 11/13 from seed for 12.5 weeks. Her apical bud is pretty much as big as my forearm. @shorelineOG How long do you dry a whole plant, and what kind of curing process would you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4166120 View attachment 4166121 View attachment 4166122 View attachment 4166123 View attachment 4166124 View attachment 4166125


I like to yank all the fan leaves that I can get with my fingers easily, then hang them in a dark drying tent until pretty darn dry, 5-7 days for me, then chuck the buds off the stems with the scissors, do a dry trim, throw them in a jar and ignore them for a month if they aren’t too wet. I check on them and shake them in the jars for four days or so to make sure they aren’t too moist, then I try to forget about the jars in the cool dark closet for at least a month. I definitely like curing for about three months best, then dry it down completely and dankness covers the land.

Really huge donkey dick colas can rot before they dry, though, so if it isn’t drying at five days I break it up a bit, sometimes I separate the biggest colas earlier. Lost a few giant Delahaze colas to rot while drying once.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone here run the RKM yet? Any roadkill phenos? How were they?


post #711in this thread I put up some info and pics on the RKM I grew out. There may be some grow photos and stuff a few pages prior too. I know I did a smoke report and harvest pics soon after post #711 as well.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 1, 2018)

Start of week 6 and things are picking up 

Sour d x shoreline giving off that diesel stench


 

Gg4x shoreline og stacking hard giving off a nasty earth with gas smell . Very easy plant to grow 


 



Pck x sour grapes starting to stack up!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

Is Shoreline stuff available by phone on their site?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is Shoreline stuff available by phone on their site?


Just give him a ring, wink


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Just give him a ring, wink


Received message from Shoreline, all is Well!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

Soaked 6 sour Glue,5 Candy Shop and 5 Deep State.All of them opened up so transplanted them to peat pellets.Should be coming up in a couple days.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Alien shorelineView attachment 3733074alien skunkView attachment 3733075


hope your doing great and in good health old friend.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

I will tell you who iam when I can send you a pm.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I will tell you who iam when I can send you a pm.


That you hillbilly?


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

your welcome.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That you hillbilly?


Too short winded. Hillbilly is a novelist.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 9, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> hope your doing great and in good health old friend.


Im getting back to normal, but at a snail's pace! 
Hope all is well w you. 
Thank you brother.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 9, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Too short winded. Hillbilly is a novelist.


Unless hes in incognito mode lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 9, 2018)

Every thing coming up,always 100 percent so far with shoreline gear.i can see the other ones pushing through so maybe another day.one of the sour glues lost its shell in the water cup cause it popped so fast.i planted it anyway and it's coming up now
Deep state on right,the 6 together is sour glue and the 5 together on left is candy shop


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 10, 2018)

Born and raised on the gulf coast down south of Houston and miss shoreline being around. Would love to get my hands on some genetics.........


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2018)

What’s all this then? Oh my! Shoreline order came in today, fire in the mail-hole!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ll be looking for a most skunkiest and hashyest smelling Shoreline this fall. Something about that my brain likes. I try to listen.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I’ll be looking for a most skunkiest and hashyest smelling Shoreline this fall. Something about that my brain likes. I try to listen.


It’s in there, anything with GG4, Shoreline or TX Roadkill in the mix is a good bet. Texas Oil Plant maybe? Oh you mean shoreline crosses? Crystal Beach


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Shit is about to get real up in this bitch.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shit is about to get real up in this bitch.
> 
> View attachment 4180367


@shorelineOG which of those GMO crosses will likely finish faster?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2018)

Those beans are in good hand there Olive!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @shorleine which of those GMO crosses will likely finish faster?


Chem ‘91 and Sour D are about the same, since Sour D is part Chem ‘91. I couldn’t guess. It would also depend on dominance vs. stabilization. What is GMO, exactly?

Edit: Didn’t see you were asking @shorelineOG


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Also, what are the genetics of SoCo and Deep State? I have to start with one strain. After the Sativa cycle is out of the way, I plan to run the rest in twos.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Chem ‘91 and Sour D are about the same, since Sour D is part Chem ‘91. I couldn’t guess. It would also depend on dominance vs. stabilization. What is GMO, exactly?
> 
> Edit: Didn’t see you were asking @shorelineOG


GMO is Garlic Mushroom Onion, aka Garlic Cookies.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> GMO is Garlic Mushroom Onion, aka Garlic Cookies.


Sounds dank as fuck.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Holy fuck. Garlic Cookies tested at 30-33%.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Just started a SoCo bean. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Holy fuck. Garlic Cookies tested at 30-33%.


Yep yep! Pretty exciting shit, They may be on my early 2019 list, I have so many beans suddenly, jeebus.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yep yep! Pretty exciting shit, They may be on my early 2019 lost, I have so many beans suddenly, jeebus.


They will probably be included in my next cycle. It will probably be Deep State and GMO x ‘91 Chem


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> New strains, available now.
> ...
> Deep State (GMO x gg4)
> Southern Comfort (GMO x Shoreline )


All GMO crosses, looks like.

Deep State just shot up in my rankings, oh boy!

I have plants started now that won’t go into flower until next year, lol.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> All GMO crosses, looks like.
> 
> Deep State just shot up in my rankings, oh boy!
> 
> I have plants started now that won’t go into flower until next year, lol.


Perfect! Glad I started with the SoCo! Thanks, bro!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk was early to mid nineties and all Mexican smelled like skunk in the 90s. In the eighties Mexican was landrace sativa fully seeded and schwag.


Excuse me, please, cos my English is so básic: Are you tellin that all Mexican landraces smelled like Skunk, or are you talking about a particular landrace called "Mexican"?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> They take 7 days to pop because they're pure indica


Well, it dosent happens with the puré indicas that I have seen or grow... (Pakistan Citral Kush by Tropical Seeds Co or Cannabiogen, Lebanesse Indica by The Real Seeds Co, Maple Leaf by Sensi Seeds, etc)


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Tropical and sub tropical climates are already heavy with humidity, as well as most of the mainland.


Well, the East Canary Islands n Tropical & SubTropical North África are very dry.
The SubTropical little part of the European Spain are dry, too.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

mista sativa said:


> Maybe he meant can handle 120. I agree not too much of anything likes to be that hot. I know temps will jump up to 110 down here. Plants still do relatively well. Growth will slow down of course, but even going into flowering temps may be 85-90, and they stack quite nicely. When temps are that high the plants puts out quite a bit of smell... If it was legal here I would definitely use a shade cloth for the majority of the day. Some strains handle heat way better. We can grow some shit down here that Canadians will never even see. Pure blooded Sativas like old timers haze... there are definitely sub tropical or tropical regions that get close to 120, and you could grow cannabis there


Yeah, youre right.
This 80.000 plants were growed near of my home. The max temp that year during Summer was 113°F *in the shade*.
Everybody can see how healthy all the plants were during Summer:



By the way, what do you think about your *OldTimers Haze*? It have a great good fame here...

Salud!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It makes me think of the Pueblo Indians and how I need to visit Colorado and especially the 4 corners region, to visit some ancient Anasazi pueblos.


Pueblo, Zuñi & Hopi? Great to hear they are still alive. Can they still speak Spanish?
They were the first USA natives teached to ride horses...


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Well, the East Canary Islands n Tropical & SubTropical North África are very dry.
> The SubTropical little part of the European Spain are dry, too.


Didn't claim to be a geography expert.
I guess when I think tropical and subtropical I thinking South America, Caribbean, Jamaica, Hawai'i, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam.......
So thanks for pointing those places out.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Yeah, youre right.
> This 80.000 plants were growed near of my home. The max temp that year during Summer was 113°F *in the shade*.
> Everybody can see how healthy all the plants were during Summer:
> 
> ...


Must have a lot of fresh air.

Are those varieties local to the area?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Must have a lot of fresh air.
> 
> Are those varieties local to the area?


Fresh air here in Summer??!! You must be here when the wind cames from Sahara...

Arent any landraces in the European part of Spain, only in the Western Canary Islands.
Those are Seeds Bank comercial strains.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Fresh air here in Summer??!! You must be here when the wind cames from Sahara...
> 
> Arent any landraces in the European part of Spain, only in the Western Canary Islands.
> Those are Seeds Bank comercial strains.


You in Spain?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

I'll b running testers soon. Anyone get gg4 x gmo?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You in Spain?


The pic (not mine) of the 80.000 plants is from somewhere in the Albacete province, in the Spanish state of Castilla-La Mancha.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 21, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I'll b running testers soon. Anyone get gg4 x gmo?


We talked a long time ago about the beans that grew lime green buds and now I have them here from mexico.The bad part I lost your phone number that you gave me.When you get time pm me your phone number and I will call you,have a great day.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 21, 2018)

Do you make fem, beans? If not you need to for us older guys don't need males to just pull and we do need every fem, we can get by with.When you get older you can not grow as many plants so that's why I like the fem, beans and I have had great luck with the beans I made fem, and the ones I have got from others.Hope your doing well there.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 21, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> We talked a long time ago about the beans that grew lime green buds and now I have them here from mexico.The bad part I lost your phone number that you gave me.When you get time pm me your phone number and I will call you,have a great day.


THESE MESSAGES WHERE MENT FOR SCHORELINE...………..BEANS BREADER


----------



## doniawon (Aug 21, 2018)

might sit on the skunk, but I'll pop the testers tonight!. Thank you brother for sharing your hard work. I'll try n keep em happy.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 21, 2018)

Shoreline bx. This is right before I topped for the first time. Popped 3 seeds and got 3 healthy and vigorous females. Letting them bush out for a while now.


----------



## Southerner (Aug 22, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Yeah, youre right.
> This 80.000 plants were growed near of my home. The max temp that year during Summer was 113°F *in the shade*.
> Everybody can see how healthy all the plants were during Summer:
> 
> ...


Nice pic, it’s also on the first page when you type “ganja plantation in India” in a Google Image search. Surely you aren’t claiming those are yours..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2018)

Waiting on SoCo to break ground.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 22, 2018)

Any info on the gmo used, was is smf cut or a seed find?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 22, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Any info on the gmo used, was is smf cut or a seed find?


The male I used was a GMO dominant Gypsy Cab (GMO x Chem 91) from Top Dawg.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 22, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The male I used was a GMO dominant Gypsy Cab (GMO x Chem 91) from Top Dawg.


Is this what was used in all of your crosses that say they have GMO?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 22, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Nice pic, it’s also on the first page when you type “ganja plantation in India” in a Google Image search. Surely you aren’t claiming those are yours..


I said clear that it isent my pic. The pic is by Spanish Guardia Civil (Military Police). Please, search well in Google (cos this pic is well knowed n reposted in several places).


----------



## Montuno (Aug 22, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Nice pic, it’s also on the first page when you type “ganja plantation in India” in a Google Image search. Surely you aren’t claiming those are yours..


Here you can see the bigger open field plantación with non-autos, as well as anothers from autos that where "more hidden" between the close next olive trees plantación, near of the first big one:

*https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.mundocannabico.es/2015/10/10/el-mayor-alijo-de-marihuana-incautado-en-espana/&ved=2ahUKEwinr9PsiYHdAhUNCRoKHX-RB88QFjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0hbhieB4OFZ6QkiT6ealWg *

Anyway, I know that several of my pics (but it isent mine, as I always sais) have been used n reposted by other people &/or Seeds Banks, sayin that are their pics n from another strains.
It have happened me with Dandy Dance (Tropical Seeds) or A.G. (Barneys)...

Btw, another pic *from here but not mine. *This is from no-autos or normal photodepended . It is just when Guardia Civil recolected it, after being waiting n taking pics hidden several weeks to capture the growers.
Please, look in Google cos maybe Google sais that is from another place (!?):


----------



## Montuno (Aug 22, 2018)

Example: all these pics have being used by other growers n Seed Banks, saying that are their pics from another strains. Even the last one have been used as avatar by other grower.
*All are mine.*
Please, If you see it being used from another people as theirs, advice me:

























PD: as everybody can read in Overgrow, even pics from my animals have been used by other people. People said me like an excuse that they taken it from Google. Examples:


----------



## kindnug (Aug 22, 2018)

Beautiful buds, Mountain Dew bottles please.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 22, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk was early to mid nineties and *all Mexican smelled like skunk in the 90s. *In the eighties Mexican was landrace sativa fully seeded and schwag.
> Early nineties Mexico imported indica and they started growing sinsemilla. This skunk weed smelled straight up Skunk, ammonia and piss. Burned your nose it smelled so strong of Ammonia and skunk.
> In the 80s domestic weed was called "homegrown " and brick weed was better than homegrown. Indoor growing didn't really start til the late 90s at least in the south.





Montuno said:


> Excuse me, please, cos my English is so básic: Are you tellin that all Mexican landraces in 90's smelled like Skunk, or are you talking about a particular landrace called "Mexican"?


Returnin to Shoreline genetics... Please, would you be as gently to ask my question?
Thousand thanx.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 22, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Returnin to Shoreline genetics... Please, would you be as gently to ask my question?
> Thousand thanx.


I was saying that when Mexicans first introduced afghan indica genetics into their gene pool, the Mexican weed became skunkier.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I was saying that when Mexicans first introduced afghan indica genetics into their gene pool, the Mexican weed became skunkier.


Montuno/MiG is a pretty cool guy, by the way.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2018)

Southern Comfort popping up. Probably going to start the count officially on Friday for Seedling. Another of the seeds has also popped and is waiting to break ground. If the second one makes it, I’ll probably select between the two based on phenotype.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I was saying that when Mexicans first introduced afghan indica genetics into their gene pool, the Mexican weed became skunkier.


I got those good Mexican seeds now if you wount to try some?There free to you any time.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 23, 2018)

Montuno said:


> I said clear that it isent my pic. The pic is by Spanish Guardia Civil (Military Police). Please, search well in Google (cos this pic is well knowed n reposted in several places).


Returnin to stolen pics... Look, my people: you cand find this pic as"van plenty of marihuana in..." a lot of diferents countries:



...but the truth is that pic is from Policía Local de Girona (Spain):



Same happens with three famouses pics of a tráiler truck full of marihuana: you can find 2 of them (with the Spanish Guardia Civil's logó delete, of course) like from several contries...but never you will find the 3 pic, where you can see the Guardia Civil's cars escolting the truck (I dont post the pics cos I think it's enought off-topic intro the Shorelaine thread, but If anybody has doubts I can do it)...

Salud!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Returnin to stolen pics... Look, my people: you cand find this pic as"van plenty of marihuana in..." a lot of diferents countries:
> 
> View attachment 4185576
> 
> ...


Looks like SCHWAG


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2018)

Is there a current list of available strains and lineage anywhere?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2018)

Southern Comfort
by Shoreline Genetics 
Seedling Week 1 Day 1


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 27, 2018)

Southern Comfort
by Shoreline Genetics
Seedling Week 1 Day 4

Got some capitate sessile tric’s forming.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is there a current list of available strains and lineage anywhere?


Heres a list of what I believe is to be the correct strain names and lineage of just about *most* of the recent Shoreline strains. 
See if we can get @shorelineOG to put his stamp on it or correct me if Im wrong. 

*Southern Comfort* = (GMO x Shoreline)
*Deep State* = (GMO x GG4)
*Candy Shop* = (Candyman x El Chapo)
*El Chapo* = (PCK x Bubba)
*Crystal Beach* = (Shoreline x GG4)
*Texas Syndicate* = (Shoreline x Chem 91)
*Shoreline BX* = (Shoreline x Shoreline)
*Plaza Boss* = (Texas Roadkill x Shoreline)
*Texas Oil Plant* = (GG4 x Texas Roadkill)
*Roadkill Master* = (Master Kush x Texas Roadkill)
*Candyman* = (PCK x Sour Grapes)
*Sour Glue* = (GG4 x Sour Diesel)
*Risky Business* = (Shoreline x ECSD)
*Columbian Shoreline* = (Sour Diesel x Shoreline x Columbian Black)
*Strawberry* = (Fire Alien Master x Fire Alien Strawberry)
*Alien Skunk* = (Fire Alien Master x Skunk)
*Columbian Fire* = (Columbian Black x Fire Alien Master)
*Alien Shoreline* = (Fire Alien Master x Shoreline)
*Patron* = (Fire Alien Master x GDP)


----------



## SirHerbsAlot (Aug 28, 2018)

Great thread guys thanks , keep it up.

@shorelineOG was wondering about your ecsd and chem 91. Are they the real deal clone only? Any nice pics? Grow tips?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 28, 2018)

SirHerbsAlot said:


> Great thread guys thanks , keep it up.
> 
> @shorelineOG was wondering about your ecsd and chem 91. Are they the real deal clone only? Any nice pics? Grow tips?


The Chem 91 and ecsd are verified clone only cuts I got from L'eagle dispensary in Denver. I'll be posting flowering pictures very soon. They're both easy to grow, ecsd is very similar to gg4. The chem 91 is a very sturdy plant that requires no support for the branches.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 28, 2018)

Deep State and Alien Shoreline, yummy


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Heres a list of what I believe is to be the correct strain names and lineage of just about *most* of the recent Shoreline strains.
> See if we can get @shorelineOG to put his stamp on it or correct me if Im wrong.
> 
> *Southern Comfort* = (GMO x Shoreline)
> ...


Shoreline stated that it wasn't actually a cut of GMO used in Southern Comfort and Deep State, but rather a GMO dominant Gypsy Cab (GMO x Chem 91) from Top Dawg. And that was the male used, so it would read more like, Shoreline x Gypsy Cab and then GG4 x Gypsy Cab. Not sure about the rest.


----------



## SirHerbsAlot (Aug 28, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The Chem 91 and ecsd are verified clone only cuts I got from L'eagle dispensary in Denver. I'll be posting flowering pictures very soon. They're both easy to grow, ecsd is very similar to gg4. The chem 91 is a very sturdy plant that requires no support for the branches.


Thats great, can't wait! Your dedication and transparency is a beautiful thing, thanks for keeping it real.


----------



## Little Dog (Aug 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Heres a list of what I believe is to be the correct strain names and lineage of just about *most* of the recent Shoreline strains.
> See if we can get @shorelineOG to put his stamp on it or correct me if Im wrong.
> 
> *Southern Comfort* = (GMO x Shoreline)
> ...


Real cool! Thanks friend! Appreciated!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

I have some testers on the way right now. Be here friday. Stoked AF


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 30, 2018)

So, this Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush is confirmably male. I was just curious what @shorelineOG would think of a Pre-‘98 Bubba x SoCo cross to experiment with? It came from someone who inbred Swerve’s P98 regs for a long time, pheno hunting and such.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 30, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> So, this Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush is confirmably male. I was just curious what @shorelineOG would think of a Pre-‘98 Bubba x SoCo cross to experiment with? It came from someone who inbred Swerve’s P98 regs for a long time, pheno hunting and such.


Sounds good, your Bubba looks nice.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2018)

Signed sealed delivered. Tyvm man.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 31, 2018)

Candyman


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 31, 2018)

El Chapo


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 3, 2018)

Damn been phone less and internet less for a minute. Everything got chopped last night. And wow the GG4 x shoreline og was a beast !!! I couldn't get the feed right but she put out weight 







The sour d x shoreline og was another big plant with great looking buds supernatural frosty 


Thanks again @shorelineOG 

Full report coming up soon


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 3, 2018)

Southern Comfort, displaying beautiful capitate-sessile trichomes.

The rounded edges make me think Chemdog.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 5, 2018)

First of the shoreline testers to break soil. Candyshop.


Edit: they germed super fast. The seeds didnt sink. Cracked n threw a 2 inch long tap. All the beans did. I forgot to push them down. And left them floating for two days. And planted them last night. Over night one broke ground.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 5, 2018)

Southern Comfort
Seedling Week 2 Day 6

Really unique leaves. Is that Chemdog genetics? Those bubbly edged leaves? They’re pretty cool looking. I wonder how it will cross with the P98. It could also be the Cookies. It’s definitely GMO dominant. I hope the terpenes show a mix of the two.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 5, 2018)

Just realized how many are in a pack (11 in each) which means I can run a full flood table of Shoreline gear on this tester. I believe I'll be able to get a full table of girls if the law of averages works in my favor. These will be getting wet by the weekend.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> El Chapo View attachment 4190504


What's that white stuff all over your leafs.....


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What's that white stuff all over your leafs.....


Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Diatomaceous Earth


That stuff works but it's not meant to be dusted like that, it's harmful to breathe in the dust and you shouldn't smoke that stuff at all. If you are having a mite problem i'd suggest some nukem it's organic and safe to smoke up until day of harvest.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That stuff works but it's not meant to be dusted like that, it's harmful to breathe in the dust and you shouldn't smoke that stuff at all. If you are having a mite problem i'd suggest some nukem it's organic and safe to smoke up until day of harvest.


Did you really just say hey that stuff is harmful, you should spray with this chemical "safely" up until day of harvest? 

Cheers


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Did you really just say hey that stuff is harmful, you should spray with this chemical "safely" up until day of harvest?
> 
> Cheers


Nukem is all natural and has no chemicals in it, it's mostly just peppermint oil and neem oil. DE is non harmful when used properly, dusting it is not proper application, i use DE every year, just like i use essential oils both can be used improperly. NEVER dust a plant with DE while flowering unless you plan on smoking nasty DE powder which is harmful to even breathe in let alone smoke that stuff.

Here's a quote about the dangerous of DE

*Inhalation*
Inhalation of diatomaceous earth may cause temporary respiratory irritation such as sneezing, coughing, difficulty breathing, eye, nose and throat irritation or bloody nose. People with existing respiratory conditions, such as asthma patients or smokers, and children may be more sensitive to the effects of diatomaceous earth. Symptoms should improve after the exposure is removed. *Crystalline silica forms when diatomaceous earth is heated to very high temperatures, and this form of silica may cause lung disease.* However, exposure is considered an occupational hazard only. This means that workers exposed to crystalline silica on a daily basis for many years may be at risk, but casual contact is not likely to be hazardous.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nukem is all natural and has no chemicals in it, it's mostly just peppermint oil and neem oil. DE is non harmful when used properly, dusting it is not proper application, i use DE every year, just like i use essential oils both can be used improperly. NEVER dust a plant with DE while flowering unless you plan on smoking nasty DE powder which is harmful to even breathe in let alone smoke that stuff.


The DE was applied during veg, and then rinsed off. It's a tiny bit of residual DE only on the leaves. If it was fresh powder it would look a lot different.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nukem is all natural and has no chemicals in it, it's mostly just peppermint oil and neem oil. DE is non harmful when used properly, dusting it is not proper application, i use DE every year, just like i use essential oils both can be used improperly. NEVER dust a plant with DE while flowering unless you plan on smoking


My bad. with a name like Nukem I assumed the worst. I am also adamant about not spraying anything in flower. I most certainly would not use anything with neem in it during flowering. 
That being said neem is the only thing I have ever used. Usually twice in veg. I have never had mites or anything else people talk about. I would chop before ever spraying anything during flowering. 

Cheers


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The DE was applied during veg, and then rinsed off. It's a tiny bit of residual DE only on the leaves. If it was fresh powder it would look a lot different.


Careful when smoking that it can cause lung disease I'd wash it off thoroughly at least 2 more times


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 6, 2018)

These Hazes are really kicking ass. First try, I got the exact combination I wanted for breeding (Purple Haze x Malawi is female, the Oldtimer’s Haze is male). They’re just so beautiful, and I’m really digging the structure. These QBs are keeping them low enough, and they’re growing really healthily.
————————————————
PHxM (Reg)(F)
  

OTH (Reg) (M)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 6, 2018)

Flipping the SoCo and the P98 to flower starting tonight at 0200.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 7, 2018)

End of Day 1 Flower, just prior to lights-out:


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

Shoreline bx.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Southern Comfort 
Flower Week 1 Day 6

Waiting for it to show sex. C’mon, female.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Shoreline bx. View attachment 4197637


Beautiful, healthy hue and sheen to her.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Beautiful, healthy hue and sheen to her.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 12, 2018)

Sour Glue.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 13, 2018)

That lemony smell is no longer there. Now it’s garlic, dead skunk, and earth. Pungent, sharp, and to me, extremely appetizing.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 13, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour Glue.View attachment 4197660


Super frosty!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 19, 2018)

SoCo’s confirmed female.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 19, 2018)

SoCo & P98
Week 2 Day 6

The SoCo has shown a female pistil at the top. It’s too small to get a shot of, I had to use a loupe. The P98 is very male. The SoCo is very dank. Sharp garlic, dead skunk, and earthiness. You can see those huge indican Chemdog leaves have the sharp edges and the lanky stretchiness of the Shoreline. Perfect blend of terpenes and structure from both the GMO and the Shoreline. Perfect cross.



Southern Comfort
 

Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush BX2 (IBL’d further) male


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 19, 2018)

Texas Roadkill, Southern Comfort and Shoreline bx are in stock at Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 20, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Texas Roadkill, Southern Comfort and Shoreline bx are in stock at Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry for bringing this here, but I figure you guys might know. I’m thinking maybe the taproot broke ground a bit high, and that what I’m looking at are just root knubs too far above the ground. But.. What the hell is this at the base of my OTH? It could also be that my flowering fertilizers and my OregonismXL are just really super-effective.

@cannabineer @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sorry for bringing this here, but I figure you guys might know. I’m thinking maybe the taproot broke ground a bit high, and that what I’m looking at are just root knubs too far above the ground. But.. What the hell is this at the base of my OTH? It could also be that my flowering fertilizers and my OregonismXL are just really super-effective.
> 
> @cannabineer @curious2garden


Just roots above ground from being wet, don't worry about it it has nothing to do with the tap root.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 20, 2018)

Jeff is great people man. Good 


shorelineOG said:


> Texas Roadkill, Southern Comfort and Shoreline bx are in stock at Great Lakes Genetics.


Job on that one IMO.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 20, 2018)

Im a little late to the party, but Im full speed ahead now. My appologies.
I am running a full pack of both "Candy Shop" and "Southern Comfort". 
Got them wet about 48 hrs ago (no soak), both strains right into the wet paper towels in a baggie, then on a ceramic plate on my cable box. 
Getting a little something from the Southern Comfort, but they are taking their time compared to the Candy Shop. Those are getting transplanted into rooting plugs tonight.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 21, 2018)

Is the shoreline x shoreline going at glg the closest thing to the old school skunk and whats the history behind it any help would be appreciate cheers


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Is the shoreline x shoreline going at glg the closest thing to the old school skunk and whats the history behind it any help would be appreciate cheers


He has a legit 1980’s Shoreline cut. Shoreline is an old school roadkill skunk from a Dead Show at the Shoreline Amphitheater in Texas. It and TRKS are like the epitome of Old School Skunk. It’s a legend, and extremely uncommon to find outside of Texas.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Is the shoreline x shoreline going at glg the closest thing to the old school skunk and whats the history behind it any help would be appreciate cheers


Southern Comfort is the strongest smelling one. It's a more pungent, intense aroma.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 21, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Southern Comfort is the strongest smelling one. It's a more pungent, intense aroma.


It definitely has that sharp garlicky smell on top of the skunk, and I don’t even have to rub the leaves at this point. Any time I open that door or pass it, I smell it. It’s only just throwing pistils.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Southern Comfort is the strongest smelling one. It's a more pungent, intense aroma.


I lost your phone number so if you can pm it to me I will call you in a few days to talk to you and I also have those Mexican beans that grow the light green buds.they was given to me from a friend from mexico.i will send you some of them beans.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

the good part is the beans will be free to you


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 23, 2018)

Shoreline bx


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 23, 2018)

Making edibles with the Shoreline shake. Now my kitchen smells like garlic, catpiss, and roadkill.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 23, 2018)

Shoreline testers.... 1 pheno is just blowing up over the other ones.
  
Chem '91 S1 from CSI she reeks already in veg. I one in flower that I threw in when it was like 8 days old. It doesnt have the nose like this one.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 24, 2018)

SoCo
Flower Week 3 Day 4

I culled the P98. Plenty of pollen. I don’t mind if this haze busts until it drops, because I think more haze crosses would be interesting, but I’ve gotten all I need from the male P98.

The entire back of the building smells like garlic and dead shit, and I love it. It is very pungent. The bathroom is full of it, too. It’s only just throwing the pistils. Very Shoreline stretchy-lanky structures with fat GMO-side indica-dominant leaves (with the jaggedness of the Shoreline.)


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2018)

Serious Skunk smells and taste and Sativa leaning potent Shoreline hybreed without a white knuckle high and some branching for training. Earthy hash taste is fine. Need a couple suggestions.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 24, 2018)

Shoreline bx. I've got some over crowding going on in my veg space, so probably a bit more stretch than would normally be. Vigorous plants. Smells are skunk spray, burnt rubber and spice. Hoping to get things spread out in my space real soon, and get some things kicked into flower.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 26, 2018)

The SoCo has become my favorite scent in the world as it intensifies. This dankness is incredible!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

At the risk of sounding massively uninformed, what's GMO?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> At the risk of sounding massively uninformed, what's GMO?


‘91 Chemdog x GSC. “Garlic Mushroom Onion.”


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ‘91 Chemdog x GSC. “Garlic Mushroom Onion.”


Thank you! Light one up and Burn One Down!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

GMO is ChemD x GSC, also knows as Dookies, Garlic Cookies, etc.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

on another gmo note, monsanto just created the first gmo strain. That sux, imho


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> GMO is ChemD x GSC, also knows as Dookies, Garlic Cookies, etc.


Sorry, I was under the impression they used the ‘91 cut.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 27, 2018)

Self topping makes it easier on me lol. This is southern comfort tester. It was in the back and I didnt notice it had topped itself. But hey I'll grow it out like that. They all got new shoes last night. Transplanted into 1gal transplanters. Give em a week to recover and I'll flip em. Usually I'd flip it when I transplant. But they had so many roots built up in the solos. I had to trim a good bit of roots to get them outta the cups. So I'm gonna give a little time to recoup.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

Shoreline bx.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Shoreline bx. View attachment 4207104


Would you prefer a Shoreline by or particular hybreed?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Would you prefer a Shoreline by or particular hybreed?


I can't speak from experience, really. First run with any Shoreline gear. I wanted the Shoreline bx, specifically, after reading enough about it in the early pages of this thread and at the Old School Skunk Thread. I did get a couple of crosses too though, Sour Diesel x Gg4 and Shoreline x Gg4. A few others have my attention as well.. If I could only try one, it would still be the Shoreline bx, because that is what brought me here.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 1, 2018)

Pretty sure she’s pregnant. So, we have ([GMO x Shoreline] x P98 Bx2 -> IBL).

If it keeps this dankness, gets super hashy, and acquires the shortness of the Bubba, I’m thinking of calling the cross “Trenchfoot.”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 1, 2018)

Probably going to run Deep State or TOP & (GMO x ‘91 Chem) next.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 1, 2018)

Southern Comfort
Flower Week 4 Day 4


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Candyshop and southern comfort testers. 
Pic 1 is the self topped candyshop
Pic 2 is southern comfort that is out showing all the others.
Pic 3 is candyshop
Pic 4 is the other southern comfort.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

So is anyone that is running the southern comfort. Any one getting southern comfort nose to any of them. Idk if its bc its called that, that its tricking my brain into thinking it smells like southern comfort. But to me stem rubs on pic 2 above reminds me of actual southern comfort liquor. Like smelling the liquor. Or is it jus me? I didnt know if maybe that's why it was named that. Bc it reminded them of southern comfort when they smelled it.


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 3, 2018)

@shorelineOG Hi, what’s the timeframe for a restock on the shoreline bx at GLG please. Thanks DB


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 3, 2018)

I’m probably going to rerun Southern Comfort at some point after this one finishes; I just really didn’t want that beautiful P98 male to not-get it in before I culled it. I want to see what he does with that stank. Next, it’s probably going to be Deep State & TOP, and I plan to give them an actual veg period this time.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Shoreline bx. View attachment 4207104


Have 6 in a cup of distilled!. Gotta find that skunk.
Love that plant, very pretty. Noticed the rounded leaves and skunk stature. Fingers crossed hope you get a reeker.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2018)

Deep state.
All are going pretty slow, stacking super tight. I assume this to b a male. Only one stretching. Started them n poor quality coco but have been placed in fresh tupur.

Will wait another week and start sexing.

Thank you @shorelineOG . Happy to test!. Your too kind!.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 3, 2018)

Southern Comfort
Flower Week 4 Day 6

The leaves transition from the beefy Chemdog looking indicas into something more resembling the Shoreline at the top.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 3, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Deep state.
> All are going pretty slow, stacking super tight. I assume this to b a male. Only one stretching. Started them n poor quality coco but have been placed in fresh tupur.
> 
> Will wait another week and start sexing.
> ...


I think I can catch a hint of what you mean there. Has some subtle notes of liquor.

This is my go-to cheaper bourbon, because it’s a wheater. I am a Maker’s and Blanton’s fan. I don’t drink these days, but once in a while, I like the taste of a wheated bourbon.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 3, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Have 6 in a cup of distilled!. Gotta find that skunk.
> Love that plant, very pretty. Noticed the rounded leaves and skunk stature. Fingers crossed hope you get a reeker.


Thank you my friend, and good luck in your hunt as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

These shoreline testers are starting to take off. 
Love the nose coming off of them.
Southern Comfort and Candyshop


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2018)

deep souff


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 5, 2018)

Southern Comfort
Flower Week 5 Day 1

Really picturesque budsites. Just a reminder that I am going to take pictures with a prettier backdrop before harvest.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Southern Comfort
> Flower Week 5 Day 1
> 
> Really picturesque budsites. Just a reminder that I am going to take pictures with a prettier backdrop before harvest.
> ...


What kindve nose are you getting? I'm putting a candyshop and southern comfort in flower this evening.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What kindve nose are you getting? I'm putting a candyshop and southern comfort in flower this evening.


Dead skunk, and garlic. Really pungent and sharp finish, with a robust and dank middle. Probably my favorite dank, pungent smell so far.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dead skunk, and garlic. Really pungent and sharp finish, with a robust and dank middle. Probably my favorite dank, pungent smell so far.


I one that topped itself perfectly I think ima throw in the flower tent tonight. It's the loudest on stem rub. But it's not sexed. Hopefully female.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

So I didnt make it to put the Shoreline tester in flower last night. Checked today and I think its Male. So ima give it a few more days in veg and see if they come out a little farther. But looks male. I do have a confirmed female candy shop. That got new shoes this evening. Give her a few days to recover from getting a new home. And I'll flip her. She smells sweet skunk on the stem rub. Kinda getting excited. Bc I have a chem 91 s1 from csi that threw a few male flowers in the middle of the plant. I pulled them but I think she may throw more. I've heard something like 25% of them herm. So candy shop will probably take its place in the flower tent.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 8, 2018)

You can tell the calyces that are impregnated from the untouched ones. They’re really fat-looking and swollen. I will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 8, 2018)

Southern Comfort
Flower Week 5 Day 4


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 12, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> @shorelineOG Hi, what’s the timeframe for a restock on the shoreline bx at GLG please. Thanks DB


October 15th.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 12, 2018)

Week 6 Day 1 End


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 12, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Week 6 Day 1 End
> 
> View attachment 4214820 View attachment 4214821 View attachment 4214822 View attachment 4214823


Do you like Southern Comfort better than shoreline bx?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 12, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Do you Southern Comfort better than shoreline bx?


I do think that the SoCo is more dank. I think it’s got a more pungent terpene profile, and the two accent each other really well. It gets deeper in pungency, the closer it gets. Really probably my favorite hybrid in terms of terp profile.

I do plan to rerun SoCo next, after the Sativa finishes, probably alongside TOP or the Deep State. Maybe even the GMO x Sour D. I want to see how she looks with a proper veg.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 13, 2018)

ECSD at 60 days.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 13, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> ECSD at 60 days.View attachment 4215108


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 20, 2018)

SoCo
Flower Week 7 Day 2


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So I didnt make it to put the Shoreline tester in flower last night. Checked today and I think its Male. So ima give it a few more days in veg and see if they come out a little farther. But looks male. I do have a confirmed female candy shop. That got new shoes this evening. Give her a few days to recover from getting a new home. And I'll flip her. She smells sweet skunk on the stem rub. Kinda getting excited. Bc I have a chem 91 s1 from csi that threw a few male flowers in the middle of the plant. I pulled them but I think she may throw more. I've heard something like 25% of them herm. So candy shop will probably take its place in the flower tent.


Hey whats up whyte , can you always tell in veg if you got a male or female ? If so how many weeks /days in veg . I have some stuff in veg that I wanna know the sex but don't want to flip them so young


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 21, 2018)

I just popped one of the Trenchfoot seeds I crossed and I replaced the Bangi Haze with it. The cold came while I was away and only the GG#4 cross stayed healthy. I had just watered them, and I think they got rotted because of slow evap. Either way, I’m excited.

For those not following, this Trenchfoot strain I’m going to work on is SoCo (GMO x Shoreline) crossed to a Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx2 IBL. I want to see if I can squat it down and give a rich/thicker chocolate-hashy foundation undertone the stink of the SoCo. Maybe see what comes of this experiment.


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 22, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Hey whats up whyte , can you always tell in veg if you got a male or female ? If so how many weeks /days in veg . I have some stuff in veg that I wanna know the sex but don't want to flip them so young


Unfortunately you have to wait it out, some plants can take forever to show while in veg. Or You could take a clipping and put that in a 12/12 and that will show without having to flower your main plants.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 22, 2018)

SoCo
Flower Week 7 Day 4

This plant is so gorgeous. No photo editing whatsoever. No filters, no nuffin’.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 26, 2018)

Hope I’m not spamming, these nugs are just too beautiful not to snap pictures of.

SoCo
Beginning of Week 8


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 27, 2018)

Almost died a few times due to the sudden drop in temperature around here after I watered them as well as my cats being fucking assholes and knocking my shit over. It was a deep burgundy color.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 27, 2018)

Is there a list of all the Shoreline gear showing what the genetics were created from? Saw a bunch at Oregon that look interesting. Thanks

respect,
pal


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 27, 2018)

Southern Comfort (gypsy cab x shoreline)
Deep State (gypsy cab x gg4 )

Those 2 strains are my favorite. The Southern Comfort yields better than Deep State but both are very good skunk strains.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 27, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Southern Comfort (gypsy cab x shoreline)
> Deep State (gypsy cab x shoreline )
> 
> Those 2 strains are my favorite. The Southern Comfort yields better than Deep State but both are very good skunk strains.


Thanks so much. Looking good!

respect,
pal


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 28, 2018)

So far, I have 23 dark, healthy seeds from the Southern Comfort that I crossed to the Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush IBL. There are probably more, but I wanted to check the lowest, most accessible buds only so I didn’t fuck up the last couple of weeks of flower. She is SUPER sticky! I just set two aside to soak. I want to see how this goes.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> So far, I have 23 dark, healthy seeds from the Southern Comfort that I crossed to the Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush IBL. There are probably more, but I wanted to check the lowest, most accessible buds only so I didn’t fuck up the last couple of weeds of flower. She is SUPER sticky! I just set two aside to soak. I want to see how this goes.
> 
> View attachment 4223456


When did you pollinate


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> When did you pollinate


Like, 5-6 weeks ago. They’re super dark and tiger striped.

So, it’s Southern Comfort (Gypsy Cab x Shoreline) x Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush Bx2 IBL. I’m playing with the name “Trenchfoot.”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 29, 2018)

GMO x Sour Diesel & Sour Diesel x GG#4 are above ground and out of shells, along with Bangi Haze from ACE Seeds.

I’m considering hitting the Bangi Haze with either Oldtimer’s Haze pollen or Kali Mist F2 pollen if it’s female. Any help in making a decision between the two is welcome.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 30, 2018)

I just got both of those Trenchfoot beans to pop. They are now planted in a single pot together. I plan on pulling the worse of the two.

Here are pics of the Sour Glue. Pretty sure she’s GG#4 dominant, based on the purpling.

  

Followed by the GMO-dominant Gypsy Cab x Sour Diesel.



Lastly, the Bangi Haze (Nepali x Congolese).
 

We’ll call Friday Seedling Day 1 for all of them to keep shit simple.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 30, 2018)

Shoreline bx.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2018)

Couple deep state 4 weeks


----------



## doniawon (Oct 31, 2018)

Another deep state, have more than I thought lol. 
Have a few 4/5 of the candy shop?
Forget the name, terrible I know. 
Growing like totems. Single cola plants.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 31, 2018)

SoCo
Flower Week 8 Day 6


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 31, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Another deep state, have more than I thought lol.
> Have a few 4/5 of the candy shop?
> Forget the name, terrible I know.
> Growing like totems. Single cola plants.
> View attachment 4224967 View attachment 4224968


Holy fuck, that is frosty. Nice fucking work.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 31, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Holy fuck, that is frosty. Nice fucking work.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 3, 2018)

Next Cycle
“Official” Week 1 Day 2

 
———————————
  
—————————————
 
————————————


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 3, 2018)

Southern Comfort 
Flower Week 9 Day 2

Pretty sure she’s done or really close to done. What do you guys think?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Almost died a few times due to the sudden drop in temperature around here after I watered them as well as my cats being fucking assholes and knocking my shit over. It was a deep burgundy color.
> 
> View attachment 4222607 View attachment 4222608


U know you're a grower when! 
Keep at er ODG. 
Catnip that fucker lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Southern Comfort
> Flower Week 9 Day 2
> 
> Pretty sure she’s done or really close to done. What do you guys think?
> ...


 Looks like those buds will be easy to trim.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 3, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Looks like those buds will be easy to trim.


Definitely. Excellent leaf-to-bud ratio.

Does it look ready to come down, you think?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 3, 2018)

It's getting close, maybe another week


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 3, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> It's getting close, maybe another week


That’s what I was thinking. Maybe check her again in 3-5 days.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 4, 2018)

Getting some beautiful candy shop phenos
Some are short n stout, very indica Dom, few petiole mutations. 
One giant single cola totem that's going purple!


----------



## doniawon (Nov 4, 2018)

doniawon said:


> U know you're a grower when!
> Keep at er ODG.
> Catnip that fucker lol


Well done odg, shoreline!!


----------



## doniawon (Nov 4, 2018)

The purple totem pole(gmo wanna be)

And my keep from the deep state. Had 3 large yeilders, all are nice this one is a lil nicer lol. Nasty bitch


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> The purple totem pole(gmo wanna be)
> 
> And my keep from the deep state. Had 3 large yeilders, all are nice this one is a lil nicer lol. Nasty bitch


Beautiful trichome formation on the sugar leaves.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2018)

The SoCo is pretty much ready. I’ll take pictures in about a couple of hours, then I’ll ceremonially harvest her. It’s alive, after all. I want to show respect and appreciation for its sacrifice for the betterment of my health.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone running the shoreline bx?. Would love any information.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Anyone running the shoreline bx?. Would love any information.


I 2nd that.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2018)

I believe it was a Shoreline crossed to a Deadhead OG crossed back to a Shoreline, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2018)

Southern Comfort
Flower Week 9 Day 4
Harvest Day


----------



## doniawon (Nov 5, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Southern Comfort
> Flower Week 9 Day 4
> Harvest Day
> 
> View attachment 4227713 View attachment 4227714 View attachment 4227716 View attachment 4227719 View attachment 4227720 View attachment 4227721 View attachment 4227723 View attachment 4227724 View attachment 4227725 View attachment 4227726


Smells?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Smells?


Garlic right on the top. Followed by roadkill skunk. A kind of earthy pungency, and some diesel.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 5, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Garlic right on the top. Followed by roadkill skunk. A kind of earthy pungency, and some diesel.


Sounds like heaven. 
People out here spending 200$ plus on a pack of skunk, buying multiples in hopes of finding one, with not much luck apparently.
@shorelineOG u fuckin rock for these, thanks again.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 8, 2018)

End of Seedling Week 1

Gypsy Cab x ECSD
 
—————————
ECSD x GG#4
(She doesn’t like cold, wet roots the slightest bit.)


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2018)

Deep state
Week 6. 
Not much nose yet, but she big!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 9, 2018)

The Trench Foot is pretty vigorous. I’m not entirely sure, still a little early, but I think it has the leaf structure of the P98.

(Southern Comfort x Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 10, 2018)

Some Southern Comfort budshots. I’m taking this small amount with me to my mother in law’s high school reunion. Cutting it down after drying, she smelled like straight roadkill and garlic. Still a lot of chlorophyll left on the draw, but it’s there. Sticky as FUCK.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 10, 2018)

Candy Shop. This tastes so good. It smells like a grape Jolly Rancher.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 10, 2018)

I need dat southern comfort!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 11, 2018)

Just lit up some SoCo with 4 friends around a woodstove. Even young, the Roadkill smell filled the lounge/living room area in the basement from the first draw. Obvious overtones of garlic. Moderately Diesel-y base. 2-hitter quitter for them on average, about. 1, for some. I smoke 24/7 to counteract the tendencies of my sympathetic nervous system (i.e. insomnia, anxiety, and hypervigilance), so I dunno how to gauge, but I find it potent and medicinally effective, as well. A good heady hybrid with a great body to it, as well. Pain relieving, anxiolytic, thoughtful, probably sedative enough to sleep after 2 big bowls. Which is pretty good for me.

“It’s really sticky.”
—Oldhead McOldsky, Age ~60s-early 70s


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 12, 2018)

(GG#4 x Sour Diesel)
&
(Gypsy Cab x Sour Diesel)
Seedling Week 2 Day 4
  
—————————


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 14, 2018)

@shorelineOG any plans on expanding the range at GLG? Definitely have the SOCO on my wish list.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 14, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> @shorelineOG any plans on expanding the range at GLG? Definitely have the SOCO on my wish list.


GLG will have a drop next week with SOCO and some new ones, Roadkill Master, ecsd bx, Chem 91 bx, gg4 bx.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)

Shoreline bx, day 29 of bloom.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey @shorelineOG I posted a few veg pics over in my thread Chuck U!¡! Of the females I have of your testers. I tagged you in them. Soon as clones root. They are going to flower. .


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> SoCo
> Flower Week 7 Day 4
> 
> This plant is so gorgeous. No photo editing whatsoever. No filters, no nuffin’.
> ...


I'm getting ready to flower two different phenos of soco. What nose are you getting from her?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> GMO x Sour Diesel & Sour Diesel x GG#4 are above ground and out of shells, along with Bangi Haze from ACE Seeds.
> 
> I’m considering hitting the Bangi Haze with either Oldtimer’s Haze pollen or Kali Mist F2 pollen if it’s female. Any help in making a decision between the two is welcome.


Kali mist. If it's realdeal kali mist, that shit is potent. And gives me panic attacks bad. The only strain to do that to me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Kali mist. If it's realdeal kali mist, that shit is potent. And gives me panic attacks bad. The only strain to do that to me.


It’s definitely that quasi-psychedelic Kali Mist.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It’s definitely that quasi-psychedelic Kali Mist.


That stuff is legit. I got some beans of it from ol head on here few years back. I grew out a few females. And they were so strong I could barely smoke it. Gave me horrible panic attacks. And made me paranoid really bad. Peekn out the blinds like a crack head n shit.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Shoreline bx, day 29 of bloom. View attachment 4233955


Whats the nose on her


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 16, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Whats the nose on her


A little muted, but earthy, acrid musk. Faint citrus fruit on the backend.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> A little muted, but earthy, acrid musk. Faint citrus fruit on the backend.


Keep me updated


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2018)

Seedling Week 3 Day 3

The medium is retaining a bit more moisture around the young roots because of the cold lately, but they will recover just fine. Just a heads-up to anyone seeing the obvious “deficiency” looking signs on the leaves.

Scratched in around the outer rim: 

+1 Tbsp Elemental CalMag
+1 Tbsp Uprising Grow
+1/4 Tbsp OregonismXL inoculant

 
————————————————


————————————————


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 19, 2018)

Decarboxylating sugar leaves from both the SoCo and the Purple Haze Malawi. All I smell in my house, particularly my kitchen and living room, is dead skunk.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 19, 2018)

Candy shop


----------



## doniawon (Nov 19, 2018)

Deep state.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Candy shopView attachment 4235947


Nice. I'm just waiting for roots on clones. And my candy shop is hitting the flower tent. It's been cold here. So rooting is going slow. Havent hooked the heaters back up the air exchange hoses yet. I need to do it soon though.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nice. I'm just waiting for roots on clones. And my candy shop is hitting the flower tent. It's been cold here. So rooting is going slow. Havent hooked the heaters back up the air exchange hoses yet. I need to do it soon though.


Veg an extra week or two. She stacks hard, stays short, and not much linear branching. 
She would b ideal for sog imo. 
Smells are very nice!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2018)

_*Candy Shop*_

Getting wonderfully sweet smells from the Candy Shop as expected -best described as "Grape Gatorade". All are quite uniform just like the Candyman were. Easy feeders so far. I hope to see some great colors like @doniawon plants are showing.
 
_*
Southern Comfort
*_
Not too much of anything coming from the SoCo's as of yet. They are seemingly a bit behind everything else on the tables in regards to maturity. They also seem to ask for a tad more magnesium than the rest under the 400W LED light, but I will continue to feed everything on the tables equally._*
 *_


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Veg an extra week or two. She stacks hard, stays short, and not much linear branching.
> She would b ideal for sog imo.
> Smells are very nice!


My pheno has super side branching. The seed mom anyway. The first 4 nodes of her side branching are clear up level with the main terminal top. I left her natural. Shes about 2 foot tall. If I cut clones say of side branches. And take it clear at the main stalk. The clones would be 20-24 inches long with about 6 or 7 nodes on each of them. Which is what I did. And stripped them to about 14 inches tall. With 3 nodes above soil. So when they root they will be like juvenile size. Just about foot tall. Roughly


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Candy Shop*_
> 
> Getting wonderfully sweet smells from the Candy Shop as expected -best described as "Grape Gatorade". All are quite uniform just like the Candyman were. Easy feeders so far. I hope to see some great colors like @doniawon plants are showing.
> View attachment 4235972
> ...



Man these candy shops are makin me antsy to get em flowering. Come on roots.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man these candy shops are makin me antsy to get em flowering. Come on roots.


Not sure if you ran the Candyman, but it really seems to shine thru in the Candy Shop.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure if you ran the Candyman, but it really seems to shine thru in the Candy Shop.


No I didnt. This is my first go round with shoreline. But so far in veg the smells are killin it. I'm stoked....


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 19, 2018)

Grabbed some sour diesel and some GG 4 and they all popped in 24 hrs cant wait to see what kind of mommas I get !


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice! You're growing sour glue as well eh? I couldn't find a seed company that sells them here in Canada. I got lucky enough to find a couple in a bag I ordered online. Lucky enough they were both females. How are they doing grow wise now? Looks like we actually even started our grows at about the same time as well.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 20, 2018)

I THINK mine is nearing it's week 6 in flower. Worked alot and lost track. So I've been keeping an eye on the tricomes instead. Once I start seeing amber I'll start flushing it real good. Here's where mines at. Anyone else trying out sour glue? How are yours doing? Great strain I find just.... Finicky


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 20, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> Nice! You're growing sour glue as well eh? I couldn't find a seed company that sells them here in Canada. I got lucky enough to find a couple in a bag I ordered online. Lucky enough they were both females. How are they doing grow wise now? Looks like we actually even started our grows at about the same time as well.


Well mines are still on the napkin I’ll be putting them in rockwool today then into dwc and once I see the sex I’ll be pulling out the ones I don’t want and look for that solid momma but as of now 100% succes germ rate! All 20 popped in 24 hrs! I’ll post pics one I get home


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure if you ran the Candyman, but it really seems to shine thru in the Candy Shop.


How did the candyshop lik nutrients? Was she finnicky. One female I have in veg doesnt like nutes ar all. And the other one doesnt seem like I can feed her enough. But I dont like running super high ppms. Shes getting 5grams of megacrop, 3ml of blue planet calmag, and 2 grams of bud explosion from greenleaf as well. And she seems like she needs more. But I dont like going over 5.5 dry grams of MC per gallon


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How did the candyshop lik nutrients? Was she finnicky. One female I have in veg doesnt like nutes ar all. And the other one doesnt seem like I can feed her enough. But I dont like running super high ppms. Shes getting 5grams of megacrop, 3ml of blue planet calmag, and 2 grams of bud explosion from greenleaf as well. And she seems like she needs more. But I dont like going over 5.5 dry grams of MC per gallon


One of the less picky feeders on the table. My current feed is 4g MC, 3ml Cal/Mg, and 5ml Humboldt Ginormous 0-18-16 per gallon. I average _about_ 800ppm/1.6 EC and Im about week 6 of flower. Candyshop didnt flinch. As you can see in the pic above, the tips are juuuust starting to get hot at this point.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> One of the less picky feeders on the table. My current feed is 4g MC, 3ml Cal/Mg, and 5ml Humboldt Ginormous 0-18-16 per gallon. I average _about_ 800ppm/1.6 EC and Im about week 6 of flower. Candyshop didnt flinch. As you can see in the pic above, the tips are juuuust starting to get hot at this point.


I'm not in flower yet. I give them a dose of bloom nutes before I put them in flower. It seemed to help when the stretch comes on. In my setup anyway.

Thanks for the info. I'm stoked to flower them both.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 20, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Well mines are still on the napkin I’ll be putting them in rockwool today then into dwc and once I see the sex I’ll be pulling out the ones I don’t want and look for that solid momma but as of now 100% succes germ rate! All 20 popped in 24 hrs! I’ll post pics one I get home



If there's anything I can say is I did one in soil and one in promix. She handled way way better in the soil. Way bigger plant and way better and bigger buds and more of them. I used happy frog soil. But in both mediums, they were finicky about nutrients. The one in soil handled them much better believe it of not.. She looked really hungry so I just upped her nutrients and she loved it. Veg she only wanted 25% strength. Anymore and she was burning. In promix as well.. In flowering, she didn't handle the nuts as well the first two weeks or so but then she got really really hungry after that.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

Lights on 35 mins.... fingers crossed for roots. I have half a tent empty waiting on these girls roots to show....

Edit: my damn fingers crossed emojis dont show up.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lights on 35 mins.... fingers crossed for roots. I have half a tent empty waiting on these girls roots to show....
> 
> Edit: my damn fingers crossed emojis dont show up.


Sweet! I just popped mines in rockwool and they have fuzzy azz roots


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 21, 2018)

Using a tent? Good idea. What do you use as a tent? Something proper? Or a sandwich bag stretched over a small flower pot like I do or something home made in general. I found the sandwich bag acted like a really great humidity dome.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 21, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> Using a tent? Good idea. What do you use as a tent? Something proper? Or a sandwich bag stretched over a small flower pot like I do or something home made in general. I found the sandwich bag acted like a really great humidity dome.


I actually have a tray and dome going to hand water for bit then drop these girls in 5 maybe 10 gal dwc but before anything sex them just to see how many fems I get


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 22, 2018)

Just a heads up that the new Shoreline drop is live at GLG.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> some new ones, Roadkill Master, ecsd bx, Chem 91 bx, gg4 bx.


Hey Shoreline! Can you tell me a little bit about your breeding process for these clone only bxs? Thanks!

S&S


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 23, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Hey Shoreline! Can you tell me a little bit about your breeding process for these clone only bxs? Thanks!
> 
> S&S


They got started with a Shoreline bx male.
Shoreline x ECSD x ECSD so it's 75% ECSD 25%shoreline.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Just a heads up that the new Shoreline drop is live at GLG.


Need to wait until 12 noon EST to get the freebie.
*New Shoreline Drop and promo *

*Roadkill Master (TX roadkill x master kush) 
ECSD (ECSD bx)
Glue (gg4 bx)
Chem 91 (Chem 91 bx)*

*Buy any 2 packs of Shoreline Gear and *

*receive a free 10 pack of Candyshop*


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 23, 2018)

Here’s my pic !
Glue and sour d!
5 days old 100% germ


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> They got started with a Shoreline bx male.
> Shoreline x ECSD x ECSD so it's 75% ECSD 25%shoreline.


Did you start with an ecsd male or did you have a shoreline male? If Ecsd is it a Rez male? Thanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 23, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Did you start with an ecsd male or did you have a shoreline male? If Ecsd is it a Rez male? Thanks


The ecsd is the original cut. The male was (shoreline x ecsd.)


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2018)

Any chance we might see any more of the "Plaza Boss"?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The ecsd is the original cut. The male was (shoreline x ecsd.)


Does that same logic apply for the other cuts gg4 and chem 91 ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 23, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Does that same logic apply for the other cuts gg4 and chem 91 ?


Yes.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 23, 2018)

Shoreline bx at day 37 from flip.


----------



## MOSS1310 (Nov 25, 2018)

I may have missed it, but any comments/experiences with the Roadkill Master? All these strains look incredible. I’m planning on getting packs of the Shoreline BX and SoCo from GLG so I can also get the Candy Shop. But trying to decide between Texas Roadkill and Roadkill Master.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes.


Why do you call it shoreline bx when you don't have a clone of the original shoreline?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Because I have the original shoreline. Thats what I made shoreline og with. There's pictures all over this thread of the original cut and the shoreline og cut.


When we met you told me your shoreline is a cross between shoreline and deadhead og...it says it on the shoreline thread too...

you said you dont have the original just a cross in seed form.

Here's from the other post



shorelineOG said:


> I don't have the original anymore because I like the Shoreline OG better. There are some journals and threads with pictures of my crosses. The Alien Shoreline is the only indica cross I have made and now I will be crossing Shoreline OG with Sour D and Colombian Black.


Not trying to be mean but it's kinda false advertising to say shoreline bx when it's a cross of shoreline...that's a lot different than taking a clone and back crossing with itself.

When we met i told you the original clone only is extinct...what you have is a hybrid of that strain not the original.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> You're an idiot.


....serious bro? Ok we'll see, i hope to see you around little guy.

All butt hurt because someone called you on your bullshit....that's why i wouldnt take any of the seeds you offered me i knew they were all a bunch of lies and trash genetics...enjoy your shitty little seed company you little punk.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I'll be at the Indo Expo at the OES booth in January





shorelineOG said:


> I don't have the original anymore because I like the Shoreline OG better. There are some journals and threads with pictures of my crosses. The Alien Shoreline is the only indica cross I have made and now I will be crossing Shoreline OG with Sour D and Colombian Black.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/shoreline.241861/page-2

http://www.rollitup.org/t/shoreline.241861/page-2#post-12871670

but somehow he has 
*SHORELINE – Shoreline BX (10R)*

$60.00

Shoreline bx (shoreline x shoreline)

Listed on OES 

But does not have shoreline only a "cross" , yea shit doesn't add up , but i'm the idiot.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> That was wrote 3 years ago and was breeding with the shoreline og cut. I have the original cut and have posted pictures of it and the offspring.
> I no longer use the Shoreline og cut. It was less dense.


Please be respectful i was asking a question. If that's the case why did you say you didn't have shoreline anymore because you liked shoreline og better...that's what you told me too when we met....i am just trying to get this sorted out...


----------



## Bstndutchy (Nov 25, 2018)

Anyone have any pics of the ecsd bc


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Anyone have any pics of the ecsd bc


Ask the dispensary it's not like it's shoreline's chosen genetics he just went to a local dispo and grabbed what they call ECSD, i wouldn't hold my breath could be anything the dispensaries out here are straight garbage when it comes to clones. 

Dude is acting like he has the original when he has a bunch of crosses and clones from the dispensary he doesn't know what they are, he doesn't even grow weed. All the pictures he is showing is of someone else's grow.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 25, 2018)

I just want to know what was the original male used to make shoreline bx? You said ecsd x shoreline but both are clone only s so I’m confused on the male? What original did you cross the shoreline cut to?

Thanks


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I just want to know what was the original male used to make shoreline bx? You said ecsd x shoreline but both are clone only s so I’m confused on the male? What original did you cross the shoreline cut to?
> 
> Thanks


It's deadhead og x shoreline


That's why his name on here is shoreline og, he never had the original just a cross with deadhead og




shorelineOG said:


> I don't have the original anymore because I like the Shoreline OG better. There are some journals and threads with pictures of my crosses. The Alien Shoreline is the only indica cross I have made and now I will be crossing Shoreline OG with Sour D and Colombian Black.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ask the dispensary it's not like it's shoreline's chosen genetics he just went to a local dispo and grabbed what they call ECSD, i wouldn't hold my breath could be anything the dispensaries out here are straight garbage when it comes to clones.
> 
> Dude is acting like he has the original when he has a bunch of crosses and clones from the dispensary he doesn't know what they are, he doesn't even grow weed. All the pictures he is showing is of someone else's grow.



I’ve been searching for a good ecsd plant for the last 5 years. There is nothing even close to the one that was circulating around ny, ct, ma , me in the early 2000s. Such a shame these cookie strains don’t even Come close to the stuff back then


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I’ve been searching for a good ecsd plant for the last 5 years. There is nothing even close to the one that was circulating around ny, ct, ma , me in the early 2000s. Such a shame these cookie strains don’t even Come close to the stuff back then


You are looking for AJ's cut ECSD


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ask the dispensary it's not like it's shoreline's chosen genetics he just went to a local dispo and grabbed what they call ECSD, i wouldn't hold my breath could be anything the dispensaries out here are straight garbage when it comes to clones.
> 
> Dude is acting like he has the original when he has a bunch of crosses and clones from the dispensary he doesn't know what they are, he doesn't even grow weed. All the pictures he is showing is of someone else's grow.


I get what ur trying to bro but at some point be an adult and just drop it. I hate to see Americans fighting each other over nothing


----------



## doniawon (Nov 25, 2018)

Deep state


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You are looking for AJ's cut ECSD


heard there's a better cut around, is that true? They say AJ's is Sour D, not ECSD. Supposedly got cleared up on Adam Dunn, but haven't heard it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2018)

Veg Week 1 Day 3

The SoCo took those Bubba genes beautifully.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2018)

Veg Week 1 Day 3

GG#4 x Sour Diesel
  

Gypsy Cab x Sour Diesel
(Looking pretty GMO dominant)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 26, 2018)

Not trying to spam, but check this out. This is a comparison so you can see how the two strains blended together. The left is Bubba Kush with the weird, bubbly leaves. The SoCo on the right. Compare to the Trench Foot. It’s like the Bubba just refined the leaf shape and added purple, but it mostly looks more SoCo than Bubba. Sharp leaf serrations, box-y-er shape, etc. I can’t wait to smell the terp profile to see how that turned out.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 26, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I’ve been searching for a good ecsd plant for the last 5 years. There is nothing even close to the one that was circulating around ny, ct, ma , me in the early 2000s. Such a shame these cookie strains don’t even Come close to the stuff back then


original diesel : immediately one of my top faves, i smoked at least an oz of it or more.was around the Cali, Pa., JERSEY, MD. I KNOW I MISSED A STate ot 2. 

yes stoned so typing is worse than my normal shitty typing. green crack and a touch of wedding cake i smoked 1/2 and put it out. zoinked mos def. oops carry on

pretty sure it's still in kept east check on the farm. but u have to establish a relationship of course. they won't just say sure here u go lol. i have some very pale immature seeds cross with a grape krush male. u never know, won't hurt to try to pop them when i have time. hopefully i can get a successful run in soon. i need bud cause i spent 700 for a qp to tide me over until i can get started. took it from my emergency veterinary stash. so i need to replace that asap. i have that dog in my avatar and a small cat her partner in crime. both on the bed with me now. the big bitch is under the covers as usual. smdh damn i'm zoined but happy too. i need to play some tunes. peace to you folks. 


I WILL SAY THAT YODA HAS A POINT THAT CAN'T BE IGNORED. 
,ales me wonder what the shoreline bx is actually. i would say it can only be shoreline og x shoreline og. i would think he would have just taken the more shoreline type males and bred them back to his best shoreline og mom. but he didn't do that apparently or he would have said so i would think. 

I'm disappointed but now i don't need to put off more solid bean choices i need to really stay on top of to do some projects. might be 70 by the time i'm done lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I've explained multiple times how I made my backcrosses.
> I have the original ecsd.
> I have a clone business and all my cuts are verified.
> I brought the original shoreline to Colorado from Houston.


I understood you perfectly from your previous post. Its that people don't want to believe you, its not that you are not telling the truth, its that they don't want to believe you, they think they have the only truth.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I've explained multiple times how I made my backcrosses.
> I have the original ecsd.
> I have a clone business and all my cuts are verified.
> I brought the original shoreline to Colorado from Houston.


You said several times you don't have the original, you have a cross between deadhead og and shoreline, that's why your name is shoreline og.

I even quoted you....you don't have access to the original since the original is extinct.

You are just trying to fool this people into buying your genetics, just like you tried to push your genetics on me and asked for free clones of my best plants so you can use them for breeding and not give me a dime.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I understood you perfectly from your previous post. Its that people don't want to believe you, its not that you are not telling the truth, its that they don't want to believe you, they think they have the only truth. Just like AJ's Sour D cut is ECSD, lol, not just Sour D.


I met this kid, he lives 15 minutes from me, his weed is fucking awful, he was trying to buy buds from me and asking me for clones of my wifi so he can breed it, but did not want to pay for clones just give them to him for free so he can make money, straight scum.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> internet is full of stories, lol, all the time, everytime. We all got em. Do you have the Wifi 3 or the worn out 43? Just curious, thanks


I have my own wifi i got from seed from OG raskal at the 2015 cannabis cup in denver CO. Nobody has my cut and i won't give it out for free so some scum bag can make money off my plants. Dude kept on and on about getting a cut from me, i told him no so many times i had to get stern with him.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I have my own wifi i got from seed from OG raskal at the 2015 cannabis cup in denver CO. Nobody has my cut and i won't give it out for free so some scum bag can make money off my plants.


Yoda I got no horse in the race. And I mean it with all due respect. But every time and every thread I see you post in you are blasting someone. I am not against putting people on blast, but at this point it really does seem like you come on here just to fight with people. 
If that is what you are doing and are cool with it, then power to you. But if it isn't then I suggest you ask yourself what it is you are trying to accomplish? 
Again I got no horse in the race. Just letting you know how you have been coming off lately around RIU.

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

yea, we find cuts of seeds all the time and pass them amongst ourselves, not to the public, and therefore, we don't refer to it as THE cut that is passed around all over the world, we talk about A cut we found that is good and pass around among friends. There is a diff between THE cuts being passed around and A cut that you find that is nice and that you share. But its not THE cut that is mentioned on most all boards, same strain, not the same cut, different.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> You're crazy.
> I don't want that cut. You don't have the cut, you popped a pack of seeds.


You are correct, i found it in a pack of seeds i got from OG raskal. If you didn't want it why did you ask me so many times for a cut, so many times i had to threaten you to get you to stop. That was the last time we spoke ,I really did not want to be bothered with you anymore your genetics are bunk and you are a shitty person.

You should never had disrespected me by calling me names, i never name called, now you are on my shit list.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I've never in my life bred with fem seeds.
> And I never asked for Yodas wifi.


You lie like a rug, you fucking breed with og raskal genetics , he only makes fem seeds, and you begged me for a cut.

You don't have shoreline you got a bagseed cross of shoreline x deadhead og.

You should never disrespected me, now you are on the shitlist.

You don't even have a grow room, you live in a fucking townhouse with 50 kids.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You are correct, i found it in a pack of seeds i got from OG raskal. If you didn't want it why did you ask me so many times for a cut, so many times i had to threaten you to get you to stop. That was the last time we spoke ,I really did not want to be bothered with you anymore your genetics are bunk and you are a shitty person.
> 
> You should never had disrespected me by calling me names, i never name called, now you are on my shit list.


Yodatroll there is only one shitty person here and it’s not shoreline. You troll so many threads with your expert knowledge. It really does get tiring.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

Holy fuck lol

Cheers


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> have him show the messages or screen shots. And for the record, I don't see Wifi on any of your offerings. I also don't buy that IG is safer than a grow forum when its run by FB, and they shut down weed pages daily. But when its the new Craigslist of sales and egos. lol Can't post a pic here but can on IG, lmfao.


He doesn't have wifi, he uses og raskal genetics in his alien crosses and his strawberry crosses.

He is a straight con man, he pushed his genetics so hard on me and got all butt hurt when i was not interested. He begged me for cuts but did not want to pay.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> bet he got the cut, not from a pack of seeds, lol, Im done man, you win, you the king round these parts. No sense in even talking, since you know it all and know all bout everyone. Thanks for keepin us abreast of all the new developments.


He got it from a pack of seeds. We talked on the phone, i got the original messages still but i'd prefer to leave them out, he might be a douche bag but i would feel like an even bigger douche if i show the private messages he sent me. They have his phone number and home address on them.

You can take my word as the gospel, this guy doesn't have the original shore line, he has shoreline x deadhead og. Even says so on multiple threads here i can quote him again if you'd like.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> What TWS has is from another breeder and not related to the Texas cut. My gear made with the Houston cut is available at Oregon Elite Seeds. What Cannaventure is about to release is a S1 from a cut of my *Shoreline OG.*





shorelineOG said:


> I won't be using the alien male for a while but will be releasing different combinations of Colombian/ Sour D/ Shoreline to have more sativa strains. I will also do a* Shoreline OG backcross* and* Alien Master x Alien Strawberry.* These will be available in November.


On the first page of this thread

SHORELINE OG, it's NOT the original.

It's deadhead OG X shoreline

And shoreline bx is (deadhead og x shoreline) x (deadhead og x shoreline).

Alien master and alien strawberry are both OG raskal seeds that are fem's.

So yea he's using fem seed and yea he doesn't have the original.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Fire alien master was a male from regular seeds.
> I haven't made that strain in years.
> I'm done with this thread.





shorelineOG said:


> *I don't have the original anymore because I like the Shoreline OG better*. There are some journals and threads with pictures of my crosses. The Alien Shoreline is the only indica cross I have made and now I will be crossing Shoreline OG with Sour D and Colombian Black.


See he even admitted to not having the original anymore

And if you lost it you can't get it again , i mean how you gonna get cuts of an extinct plant...dude is straight lying about his genetics.


What's worse is people are so conned they actually believe they are growing the original shoreline.

It's an extinct strain, i told you that when we met and you told me you have a cross of it, deadhead og x shoreline. That is not the same as the original.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> ignore is a beautiful thing


You can be ignorant of the truth, but that does not make the truth any less right.

If you are growing any of shoreline's crosses know you are not growing the original.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> He got it from a pack of seeds. We talked on the phone, i got the original messages still but i'd prefer to leave them out, he might be a douche bag but i would feel like an even bigger douche if i show the private messages he sent me. They have his phone number and home address on them.
> 
> You can take my word as the gospel, this guy doesn't have the original shore line, he has shoreline x deadhead og. Even says so on multiple threads here i can quote him again if you'd like.


All that can be edited out. You already wanted to make it personal so finish it so we can move on with this thread.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> All that can be edited out. You already wanted to make it personal so finish it so we can move on with this thread.





shorelineOG said:


> I'm in fountain. Call me if you get a chance. removed . wesley. Do you still have that wifi?


I have a few more messages but i am going to leave those out, it has his address and personal stuff .

This is not personal, i really do not like people selling fake genetics. I will gain nothing from this.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah,this shit is deep... 
I don't fucc with yoda like that,he be all over..
But he seems very passionate about this.. not like his other trollings..


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yeah,this shit is deep...
> I don't fucc with yoda like that,he be all over..
> But he seems very passionate about this.. not like his other trollings..


You're a mod. He edited that conversation. Can you post the real one? He added "you got the wifi" to change the post.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

I mean dude said he doesn't breed with fems but clearly breeds with fems. chalk one up for Yoda, lol.

Anyways...

Carry on


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You lie like a rug, you fucking breed with og raskal genetics , he only makes fem seeds, and you begged me for a cut.
> 
> You don't have shoreline you got a bagseed cross of shoreline x deadhead og.
> 
> ...


You’ve made it abundantly clear this is all an ego issue. Shoreline’s shit’s legit. 

In other news, this GG#4 x ECSD cross is male. It has a really strong sour earthy scent, and I’m considering breeding it to the Gypsy Cab x ECSD cross. I may cull it for the space, but he’s showing balls in any case.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I mean dude said he doesn't breed with fems but clearly breeds with fems. chalk one up for Yoda, lol.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Carry on


What?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> What?


I'm just following along but if master alien and alien strawberry were feminized and you used those strains then that would suggest the use of feminized plants. 

If it was regular beans of those strains you used then it would appear Yoda was misrepresenting facts.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, it almost just looked like it had come up in convo, in no way whatsoever did it seem like you was asking for it, imho. Almost out of place, in a way, just an observation.


Dude, that’s the way he is. He thinks Tangie is considered a Sativa. It’s a Sativa-Dominant Hybrid, maybe, but it’s more Hybrid than Sativa. Then, when he sees my old school pure Sativas (a mixture of Kerala, Thai, Colombian, Mexican, and Malawi) he doesn’t recognize why my plants are thin and tall and deduces that my plants are unhealthy because they look exactly like Sativas are supposed to.

I really wouldn’t worry about Yoda. No disrespect to him, either, but he has his own shit to work out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm just following along but if master alien and alien strawberry were feminized and you used those strains then that would suggest the use of feminized plants.
> 
> If it was regular beans of those strains you used then it would appear Yoda was misrepresenting facts.


Everything I have ever received from Shoreline Genetics has been regs only. Hence why I’ve got a male plant. I dunno if he used a selfed mother, but if you know anything about genetics, there’s nothing wrong with that, and it preserves the genetic expression in the mother akin to a cutting, because both X and Y lines of the mother are identical matching pairs, more than likely guaranteeing genetic expression.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, it almost just looked like it had come up in convo, in no way whatsoever did it seem like you was asking for it, imho. Almost out of place, in a way, just an observation.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm just following along but if master alien and alien strawberry were feminized and you used those strains then that would suggest the use of feminized plants.
> 
> If it was regular beans of those strains you used then it would appear Yoda was misrepresenting facts.


They are in fact regular seeds made from male and female.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dude, that’s the way he is. He thinks Tangie is considered a Sativa. It’s a Sativa-Dominant Hybrid, maybe, but it’s more Hybrid than Sativa. Then, when he sees my old school pure Sativas (a mixture of Kerala, Thai, Colombian, Mexican, and Malawi) he doesn’t recognize why my plants are thin and tall and deduces that my plants are unhealthy because they look exactly like Sativas are supposed to.
> 
> I really wouldn’t worry about Yoda. No disrespect to him, either, but he has his own shit to work out.


The dude was also complaining about an OG cross being lanky....


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Everything I have ever received from Shoreline Genetics has been regs only. Hence why I’ve got a male plant. I dunno if he used a selfed mother, but if you know anything about genetics, there’s nothing wrong with that, and it preserves the genetic expression in the mother akin to a cutting, because both X and Y lines of the mother are identical matching pairs, more than likely guaranteeing genetic expression.


Same I have regulars from shoreline and I see great pics of what others seem to be achieving. I’m guna put and update pic tomorrow and I will be logging to show results


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The dude was also complaining about an OG cross being lanky....


Especially the Lemon Thai sativa-dom phenos. Thai is known for being lanky and kind of slouchy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 26, 2018)

GG#4 x Sour Diesel
Veg Week 1 Day 4
After 3 weeks of seedling

Balls in ya’ face. Suck ‘em, haters.

 

I also had a male Shoreline Bx3, but the pollen never took, sadly, because I culled too early and the pollen wasn’t fully mature. I think I have a single Bx1 seed lying around somewhere. I truly enjoyed the structure and terpenes of that strain, and the high was crushing to all who I had over for tea and meditation.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 26, 2018)

Here’s my pics 9 days from germ 
GG
Sour D


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I mean dude said he doesn't breed with fems but clearly breeds with fems. chalk one up for Yoda, lol.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Carry on


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/og-raskal-seeds-fire-alien-master/prod_3579.html
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/og-raskal-seeds-fire-alien-strawberry/prod_3580.html

Regulars


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2018)

@shorelineOG stop threatening to call the police on me, my grow is legal and that's what a bitch does.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> @shorelineOG stop threatening to call the police on me, my grow is legal and that's what a bitch does.


Bro you need to handle these things in private you putting things out here for everyone to see is what bitches do just saying..... I suggest you move on and let this go


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 27, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Bro you need to handle these things in private you putting things out here for everyone to see is what bitches do just saying..... I suggest you move on and let this go


Not saying it's true or not but threatening to call the police on someone si what "bitches do" more so arguing over an internet forum.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 27, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Not saying it's true or not but threatening to call the police on someone si what "bitches do" more so arguing over an internet forum.


Agreed but I don’t believe just some random dude stirring shit up on Internet forum. If someone was threatening me I would say send it and leave shit private


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> @shorelineOG stop threatening to call the police on me, my grow is legal and that's what a bitch does.


I highly doubt Shoreline called the police on you. What a hell of an accusation to make because you’re upset. Roll one, bro.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 27, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I highly doubt Wes called the police on you. What a hell of an accusation to make because you’re upset. Roll one, bro.


It is the worst accusation that can be made , hands down. I can't think of anything worse. 

Cheers


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> See he even admitted to not having the original anymore
> 
> And if you lost it you can't get it again , i mean how you gonna get cuts of an extinct plant...dude is straight lying about his genetics.
> 
> ...


Dude, losing a cut doesn’t mean he never had it. You’re convoluting shit to dissuade weak minded people who can’t think for themselves. The roadkill and catpiss scent is wholly there, with a solid hybrid high that’s actually both heady and crushing. Lanky Sativa structure.

You’re just butthurt and looking to slander people like you usually do because you’re insecure about your personal identity.

He made backcrosses with a legit Houston cut and a Deadhead OG x Shoreline seed, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/og-raskal-seeds-fire-alien-master/prod_3579.html
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/og-raskal-seeds-fire-alien-strawberry/prod_3580.html
> 
> Regulars


For sure, shoreline cleared that up already. Cheers


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 29, 2018)

Just harvested sour glue. Not the best yield but not the worst either. User error I think this time lol. Oh well. Round two starting soon.. But with different seeds this time I think. Looks really nice though so far.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 29, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> Just harvested sour glue. Not the best yield but not the worst either. User error I think this time lol. Oh well. Round two starting soon.. But with different seeds this time I think. Looks really nice though so far.


Post some pics man


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 29, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Post some pics man


Will do. Once they are dried up enough I'll post some asap as well as a smoke report.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 29, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Post some pics man


Buy for now here's a pic of the hack job I did real quick to trim leaves off. Lots and lots of resin so I didn't want it to mould or anything. Figure trim leaves real quick throw a fan on it in the dark and let it be. Make it all pretty after lol.... So here's the current hack job. There was quite alot of amber tricomes too. Quite a berry smell with some skunkyness to it as well.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 29, 2018)

Key to my bigger yield I think was due to my wife accidentally revegged it like 3 times everytime I tried flowering it lol


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 29, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> Buy for now here's a pic of the hack job I did real quick to trim leaves off. Lots and lots of resin so I didn't want it to mould or anything. Figure trim leaves real quick throw a fan on it in the dark and let it be. Make it all pretty after lol.... So here's the current hack job. There was quite alot of amber tricomes too. Quite a berry smell with some skunkyness to it as well.


Not bad brother!! Soil ?? Hydro??


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 29, 2018)

Mix of happy frog soil and promix. It was struggling till I did that... Then it exploded.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 29, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> Key to my bigger yield I think was due to my wife accidentally revegged it like 3 times everytime I tried flowering it lol


That makes sense and with time you can manipulate and learn the strain so you can develop it to where you want if it’s a strain you want to keep in ur garden


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 29, 2018)

_*Candy Shop*_
Named appropriately, it smells great. Very sweet all the way from early flower to present. Grows easy and doesnt demand much at all.
At the sake of repeating myself, it is so much like the parental "Candy Man" (PCK x Sour Grapes) which has been one of my favorite Shoreline strains.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 29, 2018)

Added SoCo cannabutter (actually a mixture of oils) to my hot cocoa, and now it smells like armpit. Pretty sinister looking.


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello I've been interested in this Shoreline for some time now. I have it on the list with original Albert Walker amd few other skunks. Original or cross it sounds great. Friend of mine bred Deadhead while ago. So 91 and sfv never gets old and this Shoreline sounds killer....where would ome find what he needs to? Again hello and hi! Peace and respect to you all


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Nov 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Shoreline bx at day 37 from flip. View attachment 4237806 View attachment 4237807 View attachment 4237808 View attachment 4237809 View attachment 4237810


Wow that's a beautiful plant! Amazing skunk leafs and the long pointy beak. Wow  great pic bro


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

HeirloomsGardens said:


> Hello I've been interested in this Shoreline for some time now. I have it on the list with original Albert Walker amd few other skunks. Original or cross it sounds great. Friend of mine bred Deadhead while ago. So 91 and sfv never gets old and this Shoreline sounds killer....where would ome find what he needs to? Again hello and hi! Peace and respect to you all


http://greatlakesgenetics.com/seeds-by-genetics/shoreline-genetics.html


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hate to say it but things didn’t add up for me either after searching for more info. I read somewhere that shoreline is a pheno of skunk #1.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 2, 2018)

Shoreline bx


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Shoreline bxView attachment 4242625


Nice! How many days from flip and what are you getting for smells?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 2, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Nice! How many days from flip and what are you getting for smells?


Thanks. Day 46 since flip and smells strong of vapor rub or menthol, with light citrus and earth tones.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 3, 2018)

Fuck me. So, GG#4 x Sour Diesel, Gypsy Cab x Sour Diesel, and the Trench Foot are all male. I’m going to have to reconfigure and decide which I want pollen from, then cull the rest. I hate to do it, but I definitely need to up my med stock. Sorry, guys. I think I’m going to rerun Shoreline Bx and hope to God it’s female while running it next to the Trenchfoot. I want to make sure the classic Shoreline genes stand out enough to be recognized, then I will inbreed from there.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck me. So, GG#4 x Sour Diesel, Gypsy Cab x Sour Diesel, and the Trench Foot are all male. I’m going to have to reconfigure and decide which I want pollen from, then cull the rest. I hate to do it, but I definitely need to up my med stock. Sorry, guys. I think I’m going to rerun Shoreline Bx and hope to God it’s female while running it next to the Trenchfoot. I want to make sure the classic Shoreline genes stand out enough to be recognized, then I will inbreed from there.


How many did you pop at once of each ??


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 3, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> How many did you pop at once of each ??


One of each. I went through 2 of the GG#4, though, because I had grower-side issues prior to it. The Trench Foot is something I created to fuck around with.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 3, 2018)

There are actually potentially a few ways I can go with the Shoreline. If it’s female, I can either pollinate it with the Trenchfoot, or with the Oldtimer’s Haze pollen to create Shoreline Haze. I’m actually starting to think the latter, while I just inbreed the Trench Foot as is. I kind of think Shoreline Haze would be pretty badass. Seeds of which, if turns out well, I would also return to Shoreline Genetics for experimentation because I think it could be pretty big.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> One of each. I went through 2 of the GG#4, though, because I had grower-side issues prior to it. The Trench Foot is something I created to fuck around with.


You should of popped more you could of had more odds than just with 1 of each


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 3, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> You should of popped more you could of had more odds than just with 1 of each


Yeah, unfortunately, I’m already pushing it with my family. I’m a patient, but patients aren’t technically allowed to grow where I live. It puts me in a bad spot with my girlfriend and daughter who have nothing to do with it and are trying to be understanding, because they know I need my medicine and I can’t afford dispensary prices and to feed my family simultaneously. So we’re trying to be patient with each other through this ridiculous infringement upon personal freedom and quality of life. I have to keep my count to no more than four.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, I’m already pushing it with my family. I’m a patient, but patients aren’t technically allowed to grow where I live. It puts me in a bad spot with my girlfriend and daughter who have nothing to do with it and are trying to be understanding, because they know I need my medicine and I can’t afford dispensary prices and to feed my family simultaneously. So we’re trying to be patient with each other through this ridiculous infringement upon personal freedom and quality of life. I have to keep my count to no more than four.


Sorry to hear that. Keep them in solo cups til they show sex and then use only your favorites.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, I’m already pushing it with my family. I’m a patient, but patients aren’t technically allowed to grow where I live. It puts me in a bad spot with my girlfriend and daughter who have nothing to do with it and are trying to be understanding, because they know I need my medicine and I can’t afford dispensary prices and to feed my family simultaneously. So we’re trying to be patient with each other through this ridiculous infringement upon personal freedom and quality of life. I have to keep my count to no more than four.


Yup I agree with skunk I do the same I pop them all and distinguish which are my female keepers and get rid of the males and hand out the females I don’t want


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 3, 2018)

I agree with the above suggestions. Even when only one female is needed, I always try to start with 3 seeds minimum, to improve the odds, and account for germ issues or weaker seedlings.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 3, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Yup I agree with skunk I do the same I pop them all and distinguish which are my female keepers and get rid of the males and hand out the females I don’t want





Spondylo Grow said:


> I agree with the above suggestions. Even when only one female is needed, I always try to start with 3 seeds minimum, to improve the odds, and account for germ issues or weaker seedlings.


Appreciated. I should probably do this.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 3, 2018)

Here’s a lil progress for who ever is tracking the growth on my seeds sours looking really good!!


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 5, 2018)

Candyman.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 5, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Candyman.View attachment 4243822


I dig it. Maybe eventually I’ll order a pack and run it. I’m smoking some Afghan Landrace right now from the dispensary. It’s missing the notes of diarrhea and BO I remember. You know when you drink a fuckton of sugary liquor, and you wake up dehydrated and take a shit, and it smells like the sweet liquor you were drinking the night before? That is what the Kush in Afghanistan smells like, with a little lemon-piney earthiness. Never had Paki yet, to my knowledge.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> Hate to say it but things didn’t add up for me either after searching for more info. I read somewhere that shoreline is a pheno of skunk #1.


Well, if it is l, then from what I understand they have been growing that pheno in H Town and the Gulf Coast in general for at least twenty years, maybe longer. Good luck getting it out of a pack of Skunk #1 seeds, lol. Go ahead and try, take as many years as you want, then when you are tired of growing bullshit “skunk” weed, try some Shoreline gear, the Shoreline itself, any of the Texas Roadkill series, or any of the Sour Diesel crosses. I have grown his gear, I have been smoking since the late eighties, it is some of the most amazing truly offensive smelling skunk weed I have ever experienced. Ever. Sorry your “research” led you so astray, but you should trust this is the real deal, because it really is.

Nobody asked me to say any of this, in total sincerity I would be saddened if you chose to disregard this breeder because of some bullshit you read. .


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well, if it is l, then from what I understand they have been growing that pheno in H Town and the Gulf Coast in general for at least twenty years, maybe longer. Good luck getting it out of a pack of Skunk #1 seeds, lol. Go ahead and try, tale as many years as you want, then when you are tired of growing bullshit “skunk” weed, try some Shoreline gear, the Shoreline itself, any of the Texas Roadkill series, or any of the Sour Diesel crosses. I have grown his gear, I have been smoking since the late eighties, it is some of the most amazing truly offensive smelling skunk weed I have ever experienced. Ever. Sorry your “research” led you so astray, but you should trust this is the real deal, because it really is.
> 
> Nobody asked me to say any of this, in total sincerity I would be saddened if you chose to disregard this breeder because of some bullshit you read. .


Well I just don’t agree with individuals who decide to criticize without having any experience with the breeder or his products. For my experience I have had 100% germ and they are exploding ! Once I determine the sex I will change the environment to focus on the fems I keep and once I flower I will show what the outcome is then that’s when I’ll critique


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2018)

Some of the best flavors I've grown/smoked in over a decade came from Shoreline OG. "Plaza Boss" (Texas Roadkill x Shoreline) and "Candyman" (PRK x Sour Grapes) are up there for me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Some of the best flavors I've grown/smoked in over a decade came from Shoreline OG. "Plaza Boss" (Texas Roadkill x Shoreline) and "Candyman" (PRK x Sour Grapes) are up there for me.


What are Deep State and TOP again?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What are Deep State and TOP again?


Deep State (GMO x GG4)
Texas Oil Plant (GG4 x Texas Roadkill)


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

_*Candy Shop @ 59 days
*_
I dig the smells with this one. Smells so much like the "Candyman". Shes getting some color, but nowhere near like I've seen others getting from her.
Sweet hard candy & a touch of perfume smells as soon as she is disturbed.
_*
*_


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

_*Southern Comfort @ 59 days*_

Shes seems to be the late bloomer in the room, but shes gaining speed now. Just starting to get a touch of stink to her. I honestly expected more "funk" from this cross than what Im getting considering its make up but like I said, shes a late one so its early to really say. I know @Olive Drab Green was getting some heavy offensive funk from his.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2018)

who is Cecil?
wished I was a texan in oregon, dude is giving shoreline cuts away looks like on IG if you are a texas in oregon, lol.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 6, 2018)

Check this out while I’m working up what strains to prepare to fill the male spots. Probably TOP, though. What do you guys think of this?

Bangi Haze
(Congo x Nepali)
by ACE Seeds

2 full weeks of veg on top of 3 weeks of seed.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 7, 2018)

Trench Foot (M)
Veg Week 3 Day 1


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 7, 2018)

The original parents.

Bubba on the Left, SoCo on the Right.

I say it looks extremely Shoreline-Bubba.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Trench Foot (M)
> Veg Week 3 Day 1
> 
> View attachment 4245185 View attachment 4245186 View attachment 4245187 View attachment 4245189


These are much better than the plants in your post above. More ODG-like.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> These are much better than the plants in your post above. More ODG-like.


Yeah, I’m not even quite sure what happened there. Either the light height or the cold or something.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 8, 2018)

Sour Glue. I forget how long it’s been flowering. I think, like, a week or two. It’s male.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 8, 2018)

For a male, this thing is stankin’ up the whole back half of my pad. I can smell it in the shower. A real shame it wasn’t female. I think I have some seeds left, and plan to rerun it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 9, 2018)

I just opened the container that had the SoCo in it to scrape some hash. As soon as I opened it, I got a whiff of fruity dumpster, Afghani armpit, and roadkill. This has such a uniquely putrid scent. I’m really glad I hit it with the Pre-‘98. I have a feeling that cross is going to be interesting. Probably going to match up nicely with the name “Trench Foot.” Definitely super dank.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 10, 2018)

New seeds from a dude out in MI.



-10k Jack Herer x Destroyer
-GG#4 x (Death Star x WiFi)
-Tahoe OG x (Death Star x WiFi)
-Not sure, but I believe it’s Chemdog 4 x Malawi
-10k Jack Herer x Destroyer
-Sunset Sherbet x Vietnam Black/Thai
-Katsu Bubba x Vietnam Black/Thai
-Michigan Monkey Paw x Orient Express
-Sunset Sherbert x Orient Express


Anything seem particularly interesting to you guys?


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 10, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> New seeds from a dude out in MI.
> 
> View attachment 4246879
> 
> ...


Tahoe OG x (Death Star x WiFi)
Katsu Bubba x Vietnam Black/Thai


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 10, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Tahoe OG x (Death Star x WiFi)
> Katsu Bubba x Vietnam Black/Thai


I promised the dude that sent them I’d start with the latter. He apparently made the cross, but because of patients he cares for, he hasn’t been able to run them himself. I also am interested in the Tahoe x DSW cross. I think I might run that and the old school Monkey Paw cross alongside TOP and Deep State next run. Probably/Maybe with Lucky Charms x Sour Diesel completing the run.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 10, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I promised the dude that sent them I’d start with the latter. He apparently made the cross, but because of patients he cares for, he hasn’t been able to run them himself. I also am interested in the Tahoe x DSW cross. I think I might run that and the old school Monkey Paw cross alongside TOP and Deep State next run. Probably/Maybe with Lucky Charms x Sour Diesel completing the run.


I really want to see the potential extremes between the pure indica of the bubba and the sativa in the Vietnam black Thai ... reminds me of the deep line alchemy lines by Bodhi... I'm betting there will be gems found


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 10, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I really want to see the potential extremes between the pure indica of the bubba and the sativa in the Vietnam black Thai ... reminds me of the deep line alchemy lines by Bodhi... I'm betting there will be gems found


It’s definitely got my attention. I have two in small seedling pots. I’ll select the better or the female of the two, but you’re welcome to follow along. I don’t want to swamp @shorelineOG’s personal thread with unrelated genetics. Sorry about that by the way, guys. I’ll post a link to my thread for those interested in following along.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-organic-microgrow-with-o-d-green.979069/


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> View attachment 4247001


Very nice grab!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> View attachment 4247001


I’m considering ordering the Texas Roadkill and the Plaza Boss, as well as the Shoreline Bx when I get back into school this Spring. I’m definitely going to check out that Candyman soon.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 10, 2018)

Here’s an update! going to be choosing the best and separating them this week! hopefully I get some juicy ladies to keep in my garden
Glue
Sour d


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Finally came out of my reclusive growing shell....kinda. Had no idea we had a breeder from Tx. Gonna have to get my hands on some of that shoreline before it's all said and done.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 11, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> New seeds from a dude out in MI.
> 
> View attachment 4246879
> 
> ...


Wow those look awesome.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 11, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Wow those look awesome.


I was wrong about one thing. The SS30 is “Shark Shock.” It’s a cross of White Widow and Skunk #1. Also, according to the dude, the Chem 4 is “Chem 1” meaning of the 4 Reunion Pheno seeds that were popped, of which 4 was chosen as the Reunion Pheno, this is supposedly the first of the 4. This guy has been pretty straight, but it sounds a bit sketch. He says it stacks low and tight, good for Sea of Green. I dunno, I’ll try not to prejudge. We’ll find out later. Everything else is as stated. 

I’m about to update my journal on the Trench Foot Male. It looks like an even blend of Bubba, Chem ‘91, and Shoreline. It even has the inward-curving spaced out leaves as it grows more nodes.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone have any trouble cloning So. Co. And candyshop. I took clones a good minute ago. I'll have to look back when @shorelineOG dmed me. For exact date. But I know it's been atleast 15 days. And not a single root on 3 cuts of each. I was hoping to flower them with some cannaventure gear. Root em and flip em. I highly doubt it's the genetics. But sometimes some cuts just wont root. Or take forever. I'm gonna try a different method and take a few more cuts. But anyone else have any trouble cloning them?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Anyone have any trouble cloning So. Co. And candyshop. I took clones a good minute ago. I'll have to look back when @shorelineOG dmed me. For exact date. But I know it's been atleast 15 days. And not a single root on 3 cuts of each. I was hoping to flower them with some cannaventure gear. Root em and flip em. I highly doubt it's the genetics. But sometimes some cuts just wont root. Or take forever. I'm gonna try a different method and take a few more cuts. But anyone else have any trouble cloning them?


Is the soil wet or dry? And are you using a humidity dome? The root zone has to be slight damp to dry to put out roots. The humidity will keep its internal pressure and hydration while it does.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 12, 2018)

Sampled some well grown Deep State. My goodness. Front end roller coaster hill, got my heart thumpin a minute, then a long long ride. Anxiety boys, ride it out. Back end tastes cookie sweet to me, its a smoother smoke, not much expansion at first,but thats a trick. Legs for days and that old time strong Chem buzz, long lasting right upside the noggin. Dense nugs. Not the prettiest, but very impressed with the strength and length of buzz. Kudos to the grower and breeder.
Deju Vu, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 12, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Is the soil wet or dry? And are you using a humidity dome? The root zone has to be slight damp to dry to put out roots. The humidity will keep its internal pressure and hydration while it does.


I think my temp is too cold. I snagged a few cuts and brought home with me with last night. To see if I can root them in my seedling cab.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think my temp is too cold. I snagged a few cuts and brought home with me with last night. To see if I can root them in my seedling cab.


That will certainly do it.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 12, 2018)

Shoreline cuts hopefully these root. So I can flower them with the babies next to them.... 

Left to right
Southern Comfort, Candyshop, Arcata Ghost #2, Arcata Ghost #1, Cali Mango Mass #2, Cali Mango Mass #1


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

I think you're right @whytewidow they look a lil chilly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 12, 2018)

Cold and low humidity. Leaves are tell tale.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think you're right @whytewidow they look a lil chilly.


Yeah I took my veg tent to 24/0 to help battle the chill. But I've never had success rooting cuts under 24/0 light ever. But that's ok. Bc that gives the seedlings time to grow a few nodes to top them while the cuts root. I'll put my heater in the veg tent this evening. To run during lights out. I prefer 18/6 veg anyway. My chem '91 dill pickle pheno is absolutely huge. I'm gonna have to chop half of it down lol. Shes clear up past the lights. All the shoreline stuff is still in solos. And without a doubt other then the chem 91 d.p. pheno are the smelliest plants in veg. And not more than the chem 91 bc its 3 times the size. Its huge. And I'm still getting southern comfor nose. I had my old lady stem rub the soco I brought back. And then smell the bottle of soco we have. It's almost identical smelling. What's the reason for the name southern comfort @shorelineOG did you get hints of the liquor soco?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

@shorelineOG heres some veg pics of Soco and Candyshop seed moms. They smell amazing. I swear the one smells like 100 proof soco. And they candyshop smells like sweet candy and funk. Lookn forward to flowering them both.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @shorelineOG heres some veg pics of Soco and Candyshop seed moms. They smell amazing. I swear the one smells like 100 proof soco. And they candyshop smells like sweet candy and funk. Lookn forward to flowering them both.
> 
> View attachment 4248739 View attachment 4248740 View attachment 4248741


That sweet dumpster smell could be taken for the smell of liquor, now that you mention it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 13, 2018)

Got some ECSD and Katsu Bubba Kush cuttings in Olivia’s organic rooting gel dipped in Indole-3-Butyric Acid based rooting powder that I put in makeshift clone domes made from Chinese food containers with vent holes.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @shorelineOG heres some veg pics of Soco and Candyshop seed moms. They smell amazing. I swear the one smells like 100 proof soco. And they candyshop smells like sweet candy and funk. Lookn forward to flowering them both.
> 
> View attachment 4248739 View attachment 4248740 View attachment 4248741


How long did you have them in veg after seedling phase ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 14, 2018)

East Coast Sour Diesel
(Hood removed for pic)


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 14, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> How long did you have them in veg after seedling phase ?


They are still vegging. I took cuts.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 14, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That sweet dumpster smell could be taken for the smell of liquor, now that you mention it.


Now that you say sweet dumpster it makes me think it smells like that now lol. I'm horrible with identifying scents.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Now that you say sweet dumpster it makes me think it smells like that now lol. I'm horrible with identifying scents.


I dunno, it is a pretty unique smell, honestly. It definitely has the fruity cordial-like quality to it, almost like liquor with a hint of fruitcake if you ruminate on it a bit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

It has some musty tones, too, though. Like, some funk to it that reminds me of feet in a way. Like a fruity kind of foot funk or something. Armpit, even. Definitely some musty funk or bacterial/biological quality to it, too.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 15, 2018)

Idk about everyone but from what I’m experiencing my GGbx and sour d’s are stinking hard ! And I’m only in veg! But they are lagging to show me the sex but I’m sure any day


----------



## kona gold (Dec 15, 2018)

Still waiting on hearing about skunk!?!
Lots of interesting combinations, but nothing sounding like roadkill.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Still waiting on hearing about skunk!?!
> Lots of interesting combinations, but nothing sounding like roadkill.


That’d be Shoreline, Roadkill Master, Plaza Boss, and Texas Oil Plant. He may also have the pure Texas Roadkill in seed, as well.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That’d be Shoreline, Roadkill Master, Plaza Boss, and Texas Oil Plant. He may also have the pure Texas Roadkill in seed, as well.


I haven't heard of any roadkill in those grows??
Some funk mixed with fruit and things like that, or southern comfort(now that sounds disgusting).....but no actual roadkill phenos.
Post me something roadkill if you have.
Thanks


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

ECSD cuts 1-4 bouncing back

   

Katsu Bubba, as well.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I haven't heard of any roadkill in those grows??
> Some funk mixed with fruit and things like that, or southern comfort(now that sounds disgusting).....but no actual roadkill phenos.
> Post me something roadkill if you have.
> Thanks


Shoreline is an old school Roadkill Skunk from the 1980s, and a famous Dead Show strain from the Shoreline Amphitheater is Texas.

Roadkill Master is Roadkill Skunk x Master Kush.

Plaza Boss is 1980s Shoreline x Texas Roadkill

Texas Oil Plant is Texas Roadkill x GG#4.

How would you not get roadkill out of everything that’s pretty much roadkill? They will definitely be in there somewhere. Shoreline was catpiss, roadkill, and garlic.

And, the Shoreline Bx is one of my favorites. The Sour Glue was extremely dank, but not necessarily roadkill.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shoreline is an old school Roadkill Skunk from the 1980s, and a famous Dead Show strain from the Shoreline Amphitheater is Texas.
> 
> Roadkill Master is Roadkill Skunk x Master Kush.
> 
> ...


That’s all bull. The shoreline theater isn’t in Texas. That story is stolen from the chemdog story.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> That’s all bull. The shoreline theater isn’t in Texas. That story is stolen from the chemdog story.


bud was snagged at shoreline and grown in texas. they were on tour. it happened back then


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> That’s all bull. The shoreline theater isn’t in Texas. That story is stolen from the chemdog story.


Hey man I’m just wondering where are you getting ur proof ?? Not trying to attack just challenging on how concrete ur “source of info is” again I’m just trying to get ur stance.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> That’s all bull. The shoreline theater isn’t in Texas. That story is stolen from the chemdog story.


It appears you are wrong; at least, there is, in fact, a Shoreline Amphitheater in Texas. Also, Shoreline was 1980s. Chemdog was a decade later.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

By all accounts, it is a Houston-bred strain. Maybe it was grown in Houston and popularized at Shoreline in San Francisco?


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> By all accounts, it is a Houston-bred strain. Maybe it was grown in Houston and popularized at Shoreline in San Francisco?


My man I sure appreacite ur input as ur logic is better than just stating something is “bull” with not supporting facts


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It appears you are wrong; at least, there is, in fact, a Shoreline Amphitheater in Texas. Also, Shoreline was 1980s. Chemdog was a decade later.
> View attachment 4249889 View attachment 4249890


That doesn’t exist. I can drive to that address in corpus and there won’t be a shoreline theater


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> That doesn’t exist. I can drive to that address in corpus and there won’t be a shoreline theater


Maybe it was bulldozed? I dunno.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Maybe it was bulldozed? I dunno.


I just looked it up they changed the name and there is an amphitheater there


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Maybe it was bulldozed? I dunno.


Maybe. I’ll ask some deadheads if they have any info on it.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 15, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> I just looked it up they changed the name and there is an amphitheater there


There is no amphitheater there bro. What are you trying to cover up? The story is bogus


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> There is no amphitheater there bro. What are you trying to cover up? The story is bogus


There’s a flaw in your story: Chemdog was a decade after Shoreline. Chemdog would have been a preteen. Chemdog has nothing to do with Shoreline, you’re just talking shit. You’re wrong. And as I said, Shoreline is a well-known Houston-bred strain.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 15, 2018)

You’re the same guy that thinks GMO stands for garlic, mushrooms, and onion gtfoh. If you really have that RKS, I’m sure I’ll hear more about it the future because there’s a lot of people looking for it. I’ll even point some people your way. How about that


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> You’re the same guy that thinks GMO stands for garlic, mushrooms, and onion gtfoh.


 And it does. You fucking dipshit. Another name for GMO is “Garlic Cookies.” Cherry fuck.


----------



## Farmer.J (Dec 15, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> You’re the same guy that thinks GMO stands for garlic, mushrooms, and onion gtfoh. If you really have that RKS, I’m sure I’ll hear more about it the future because there’s a lot of people looking for it. I’ll even point some people your way. How about that


I thought it is Grandpa's Mouth Odor lol
Riot seeds dropped heirloom Afghani Roadkill S1's did anyone get a pack?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> I thought it is Grandpa's Mouth Odor lol
> Riot seeds dropped heirloom Afghani Roadkill S1's did anyone get a pack?


That’s a cross between Shoreline and GMO-dominant Gypsy Cab. That wasn’t the Shoreline or Roadkill Skunk itself. The GMO/Gypsy Cab really shines through.

Edit: Oh, you meant the GMO. Nevermind.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

Just to prove that @maurostu04 is a stupid, salty little bitch who only an invalid could take seriously, each of these expicitly states GMO means “Garlic Mushroom Onions”:


----------



## Farmer.J (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That’s a cross between Shoreline and GMO-dominant Gypsy Cab. That wasn’t the Shoreline or Roadkill Skunk itself. The GMO/Gypsy Cab really shines through.
> 
> Edit: Oh, you meant the GMO. Nevermind.


This is what I saw on Instagram:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 15, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> This is what I saw on Instagram:
> View attachment 4249917


Good way to get ripped off, I’d say.


----------



## Farmer.J (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Good way to get ripped off, I’d say.


I'll be watching his future posts to see what it looks like and that guys opinion on it. Those packs were limited edition and are already sold out.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just to prove that @maurostu04 is a stupid, salty little bitch who only an invalid could take seriously, each of these expicitly states GMO means “Garlic Mushroom Onions”:
> 
> View attachment 4249914 View attachment 4249915 View attachment 4249916


Bro where the fuck do you get your info? It’s all fake. Don’t try to discredit me just to cover up your little scamming business


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> Bro where the fuck do you get your info? It’s all fake. Don’t try to discredit me just to cover up your little scamming business


What business, moron? I just grow here.

It’s not fake, you’re just completely literally mentally retarded.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> View attachment 4249919 From the creator himself


It doesn’t really matter what the creator says. Everyone else knows it by the backronym now. You’re literally just so butthurt you have to soothe your ego by splitting your own asshairs. You’re so dumb, you think Shoreline was created by Chemdog. Anyway, next.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 16, 2018)

So who was shoreline created by? Everybody wants to know


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> So who was shoreline created by? Everybody wants to know


It was created in the 1980s, well before Chemdog hit the scene. You can ask the oldheads familiar with it. And in fact, I don’t believe the original creator has revealed himself. It’s well-known that it is held onto very tightly by breeders in the Houston area. @shorelineOG is originally from the Houston area, or at least from close by in Texas. Your question is irrelevant.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 16, 2018)

he’s actually from south Texas.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

You literally stated that Shoreline was a Skunk #1 pheno. That’s because you are reading Devil’s Harvest’s description, who don’t have real Shoreline. So you’ve already admitted that you have no idea what Shoreline even is, and you’re going to sit here and argue like you do. It’s completely nonsensical.


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It doesn’t really matter what the creator says. Everyone else knows it by the backronym now. You’re literally just so butthurt you have to soothe your ego by splitting your own asshairs. You’re so dumb, you think Shoreline was created by Chemdog. Anyway, next.


I mean it kinda does matter what the creator says since he you know created it. People on forums started calling it garlic mushrooms onions and they had no idea what they were talking about. That would be like saying chemdog is actually chemdawg because the people that didn't know started spelling it that way.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

OMG


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2018)

not sure when they come out, but Deep State is a chem lovers dream. Creamy rich gagme sweet chem taste, immediate liftoff and rocket ride for an hour or two. I had no idea. I be on the lookout for these and also the other one HydroRed mentioned, that texas oil plant or something......again, very well fucking grown sure helps, too. But you see the genetics. imho


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> I mean it kinda does matter what the creator says since he you know created it. People on forums started calling it garlic mushrooms onions and they had no idea what they were talking about. That would be like saying chemdog is actually chemdawg because the people that didn't know started spelling it that way.


Actually, people started spelling it that way because of JJ-NYC/Top Dawg, I believe. Not because they didn’t know how to spell it. And, just as in that case, people do still spell it that way. He’s arguing semantics, which is why it’s irrelevant.

The first thing he did was ask about Shoreline, before looking it up and finding the Devil’s Harvest info. Then, he started claiming Shoreline isn’t real (it is), it was made by Chemdog (it wasn’t) and it’s a cut of Skunk #1 x Northern Lights (Oasis) (It isn’t, that’s Devil’s Harvest). He even claimed I’m part of some shady business going on; I wish, because I’m fucking broke. I’m not the problem here.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shoreline is an old school Roadkill Skunk from the 1980s, and a famous Dead Show strain from the Shoreline Amphitheater is Texas.
> 
> Roadkill Master is Roadkill Skunk x Master Kush.
> 
> ...


Just because you think it will turn out roadkill, doesn't mean it will.
Was your shoreline bx pure roadkill??
Have you had any pure roadkill??
I'm sure there is frankness there, but this was about roadkill, not just dank chem traits.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There’s a flaw in your story: Chemdog was a decade after Shoreline. Chemdog would have been a preteen. Chemdog has nothing to do with Shoreline, you’re just talking shit. You’re wrong. And as I said, Shoreline is a well-known Houston-bred strain.


Thought it was a clone only and not bred there?


----------



## Farmer.J (Dec 16, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> View attachment 4249919


I saw that post too, I think you are both right. On one hand it is known as an abreviation garlic mushroom onion or Grandpa's mouth odor. On the other hand the breeder isn't a fan of the slang names other growers call it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The gypsy cab male was chosen because JJ told me it was his most roadkill strain.
> 
> Chem 91 skunk VA and Texas Shoreline were the best skunk of the 1990's. Nothing was better at the time.
> 
> Gg4 and afghan are also favorites.


I’m so glad I still have friends in Afghanistan. I have a friend who’s an old terp (interpreter, local national) who’s studying at the University in Kabul. He’s going to mail me some Afghani seeds fresh from the homeland.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Just because you think it will turn out roadkill, doesn't mean it will.
> Was your shoreline bx pure roadkill??
> Have you had any pure roadkill??
> I'm sure there is frankness there, but this was about roadkill, not just dank chem traits.


It was Roadkill, Cat Piss, Garlic, and a little Diesel. Shoreline is a Roadkill Skunk, not a Chem at all.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Thought it was a clone only and not bred there?


It was bred there, and that is where you’ll find the clones. In Houston. You still have to breed a clone-only strain somewhere, right? 

It was bred in the ‘80s.


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It was Roadkill, Cat Piss, Garlic, and a little Diesel. Shoreline is a Roadkill Skunk, not a Chem at all.


NO ONE has the old road kill skunk if they did they would be rich off just that one strain,that strain mite be around but no one is taking it to town yet for a long time.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It was bred there, and that is where you’ll find the clones. In Houston. You still have to breed a clone-only strain somewhere, right?
> 
> It was bred in the ‘80s.


No.
I don't believe that is true!
That came to Texas as a clone.

Also your description sounds more like chem d than I thought.
Do you really think the chem or dog was created in the "90's??
It was created long before Chem got his hands on some beans.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> No.
> I don't believe that is true!
> That came to Texas as a clone.
> 
> ...


You are wrong. The original Shoreline cut is called the “Houston Cut.”

Chemdog itself was created in ‘91. Dog Bud was still more recent than Shoreline. You’re literally just pulling stuff out of your head, not necessarily facts.

Shoreline is not related to Chemdog at all, let alone Chem D. It isn’t a Chem strain. You’re literally just injecting your own imaginary bullshit into this conversation, bro. Dog Bug was also late ‘80s, early ‘90s. Shoreline was early ‘80s. The Shoreline Amphitheater in San Francisco opened in ‘86. You literally have no source to draw this information from except your own head. Shoreline is a ROADKILL SKUNK, not a Chem strain. Chem smells like lemon pledge and diesel, not roadkill and catpiss.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

@kona gold

“*What is Shoreline?

Everything’s bigger in Texas, and if you talk to devotees of this Lone Star State strain, they’ll tell you that the marijuana is better, too. Shoreline is a strain of legend. Supposedly first appearing in the early 1980s, it is known as a true “old school skunk.” Fittingly, its name is rumored to come from the state’s Shoreline amphitheater after the strain made a successful debut there during a Grateful Dead concert. Its super strong skunky smell may border on unappetizing, but its large, hairy buds make up for it with equally potent effects. Sativa-dominant, this strain will free your mind and may verge into the psychedelic for some. A clone-only plant, true connoisseurs wonder if the original can still be found. In an effort to continue its lineage, Shoreline has been crossed with many other strains. If it’s found outside of its Texas homeland, a mix is probably what you’re getting.”
*
The Dead toured the country for 3-4 decades, and this dude thinks the only Kine Bud available was Dog Bud/Chemdog. 

Don’t you think Chemdog and his crew would have laid claim to such a legendary strain if it was his? Goddamn.. You can lead a horse to water..


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 16, 2018)

What I’m curious about is have these individuals had any experience with the breeder or the shoreline seeds ?? If yes then I appreacite the info if NOT and are just here to troll and claim broscience on something they haven’t any experience with doesn’t make any sense why waste time out of ur day to drop ur 2 cents smh


----------



## kona gold (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You are wrong. The original Shoreline cut is called the “Houston Cut.”
> 
> Chemdog itself was created in ‘91. Dog Bud was still more recent than Shoreline. You’re literally just pulling stuff out of your head, not necessarily facts.
> 
> Shoreline is not related to Chemdog at all, let alone Chem D. It isn’t a Chem strain. You’re literally just injecting your own imaginary bullshit into this conversation, bro. Dog Bug was also late ‘80s, early ‘90s. Shoreline was early ‘80s. The Shoreline Amphitheater in San Francisco opened in ‘86. You literally have no source to draw this information from except your own head. Shoreline is a ROADKILL SKUNK, not a Chem strain. Chem smells like lemon pledge and diesel, not roadkill and catpiss.


Chem D smells nothing like lemon pledge.
My angry little friend.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @kona gold
> 
> “*What is Shoreline?
> 
> ...


Glad you can use a computer.
But that info doesn't cone at all from your head.
Just sone shit you read.
What is the source of that bold lettered quote??
And you have no idea how far the original dog bud, or whatever you want to call it, goes back, or the originator!!
So get all like you know shit, and put others down that don't see it your way with your searched knowledge.

Roadkill, isn't garlic, cat piss.
But hey!
You know everything.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 16, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You are wrong. The original Shoreline cut is called the “Houston Cut.”
> 
> Chemdog itself was created in ‘91. Dog Bud was still more recent than Shoreline. You’re literally just pulling stuff out of your head, not necessarily facts.
> 
> Shoreline is not related to Chemdog at all, let alone Chem D. It isn’t a Chem strain. You’re literally just injecting your own imaginary bullshit into this conversation, bro. Dog Bug was also late ‘80s, early ‘90s. Shoreline was early ‘80s. The Shoreline Amphitheater in San Francisco opened in ‘86. You literally have no source to draw this information from except your own head. Shoreline is a ROADKILL SKUNK, not a Chem strain. Chem smells like lemon pledge and diesel, not roadkill and catpiss.


Wait!!!!
I got it.........Phylos!!!
Yes, maybe it's proven by them!
Even though nobody has it to confirm it!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Wait!!!!
> I got it.........Phylos!!!
> Yes, maybe it's proven by them!
> Even though nobody has it to confirm it!!


“Maybe proven by them, even though nobody confirmed it yet.”

C’mon, bro. They’re not even slightly similar.



kona gold said:


> Glad you can use a computer.
> But that info doesn't cone at all from your head.
> Just sone shit you read.
> What is the source of that bold lettered quote??
> ...


NOTES of garlic and catpiss. The main body is definitely Roadkill, where as Chemdog is Chemmy, Lemony, and Diesely.

Look, bro, we’re bogging down a thread that isn’t even mine for 2 days now. I’ll agree to disagree. I definitely don’t want to keep this going, especially here. Nothing but respect, and I hope you figure out what you’re trying to figure out.



kona gold said:


> Chem D smells nothing like lemon pledge.
> My angry little friend.


Hey, now. I’m working on my anger issues. 

In any case, Chem D was 10 years after the original Chem ‘91 and is definitely not related to Shoreline, which is almost 20 years prior to Chem D, and they still smell and grow nothing alike. Last I’ll say about it.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2018)

Genetic profiling will give us true ancestry soon I am sure.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

All this arguing over Roadkill Skunk got me in the mind to start a Texas Oil Plant, so that’s what I did. Just put it in a peat pot full of Roots Organics medium.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> All this arguing over Roadkill Skunk got me in the mind to start a Texas Oil Plant, so that’s what I did. Just put it in a peat pot full of Roots Organics medium.


Be the adult here bro just drop it ...... just post up ur pics and give feedback that’s all I’m going to do and that what should be expected from others so far mines are blowing up pics to follow soon also I’m seeing signs of sex !! Next year should be a good start


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> “Maybe proven by them, even though nobody confirmed it yet.”
> 
> C’mon, bro. They’re not even slightly similar.
> 
> ...


Not trying to bog down this thread.
But many strains smell of skunk, cat piss and diesel.
True roadkill smells nothing like that!
The whole deal with shoreline genetics is the claim that he has the roadkill.
Not that he has sour diesel or gg#4.
So if nobody is getting roadkill phenos, then is shoreline really roadkill??
Or just some dank skunky strain??
That is kind of a big deal for folks buying beans expecting to find roadkill.
Kind of like false advertising.
Lots of grows have been done now, including Texas oil plant.
But not one has been roadkill.
Some have been skunky, but not the real one.
Thats my point.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> “Maybe proven by them, even though nobody confirmed it yet.”
> 
> C’mon, bro. They’re not even slightly similar.
> 
> ...


Having grown many chems/diesels.
There is no lemon in pure chem/diesel.
It is pure skunk with hints of the slightest sweetness and dank spice.
But the real diesel(daywrecker diesel) is most definitely related to roadkill skunk.
A hybrid though, most likely with afghani or Hindu kush. Probably to cut down smell, or just to create a new strain hybrid.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Having grown many chems/diesels.
> There is no lemon is pure chem/diesel.
> It is pure skunk with hints of the slightest sweetness and dank spice.
> But the real diesel(daywrecker diesel) is most definitely related to roadkill skunk.
> A hybrid though, most likely with afghani or Hindu kush. Probably to cut down smell, or just to create a new strain hybrid.


Did you just say there’s no lemon scent in pure Chemdog? 

Chemdog doesn’t smell like skunk. It smells like lemon pledge and diesel, which is why they named it Chemdog.

Anyway, I already said I’m done. Someone please set him straight, because you already know I don’t have the patience to go in circles with this dude.

Daywrecker was NOT a Roadkill Skunk.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Did you just say there’s no lemon scent in pure Chemdog?
> 
> Anyway, I already said I’m done.


Lemon in kush but not in chem.
I have grown Top Dawg ONYCD, Cali Connection, Connessuer genetics Fuel(best one), Chem 4(Boss Hogg), Dinachem, and seen and smoked a ton, but never grown 91 cut.
No lemon.
What is your experience with chem/diesel?
Maybe you had one smell of lemons?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Lemon in kush but not in chem.
> I have grown Top Dawg ONYCD, Cali Connection, Connessuer genetics Fuel(best one), Chem 4(Boss Hogg), Dinachem, and seen and smoked, bit never grown 91 cut.
> No lemon.
> What is your experience with chem/diesel?
> Maybe you had one smell of lemons?


Also, Chemdog was at the Deer Creek Amphitheatre, not the Shoreline Amphitheatre.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

Here’s Mr. Burns’ description of Shoreline, pics included. Shoreline is kept very close to Houston, and it’s been that way since the ‘80s. Anyone familiar with Shoreline will tell you the same thing. And even other people say that it has a true Roadkill and Diesel smell, whereas Sour Diesel has a “lemon fuel” taste.
—————————
“Hello all!!!

Finally someone has the balls to speak of the INFAMOUS TEXAS SHORELINE STRAIN!!! I recently moved to the Lone Star State from Northern Cali (Bay Area) and had the worst of luck trying to score some greens, plenty of TRIPLES (commercial green bud) but nothing on the EXOTIC side like strains i used to have in Cali: Trainwreck, Mendocino Madness, OG Kush, Diesel etc etc etc...

Then, I was enlightened by a friend of a friend who had the plug on some SUPER-PIE-YAO, it was called TEXAS SHORELINE, $5,300.00/lb. Being from
Cali, I've never heard of this strain before. But when got my hands on the 1st lb of this stuff, my life has literally changed!!! Through a double vacuumed sealed bag, there was a lingering STANK SMELL... seconds after i rip into the bag, the whole house where i was staying (UNCLE) reiked of a PUTRID MOST SKUNKY ODOR EVER... I literally mean the MOST AROMATIC STRAIN i have been in the presence of!!! Every corner of the house was seeped with this smell. I went through the sack, sold all the popcorn nugglets, and kept all the donkey dick nugs to myself, praying that somehow i would find a bean..... with no luck!!!!

Over the next 3 years i have been on a treasure hunt for the elite strain!!! everytime my guy would come around having this strain, twice a year, i would pick up at least a lb and rummage thru it and reserve all the main colas for the likes of myself and special buddies. The grower, I'll speak on them later, has perfected they craft, i mean everytime i've picked up shoreline from my guy, every bud is PERFECT, never been in bags (tupperware and jars only) every bud glistening wit ickey stickey tricomes, the buds all look full and about to bursts, the strain looks hideously beautiful!!!

So.... as time flies, I end up finding 2 beans off a main cola i've had stored. these beans look very FAT!!! I have BOG's SBv2 beans and these shoreline beans are 4-5 imes larger than that of the GURU BOG's coveted strain. Very impressive!!! So my search has come to an end with 2 beans (prolly from stress) because the grower of the TEXAS SHORELINE knows wat they are doing... NO MISTAKES, truly top-notch quality. On the other hand, a buddy of mine, who also has never grown was given clones of a strain he called TEXAS SHORELINE, but he didnt even know about the treasure he now possesed!!! Well, to make a long story short, I didnt believe he had the real deal TEXAS SHORELINE. So i came back on the day he harvested to help trim. When i pull up to his drive-way and get out of my car, i can smell the VERY DISTINCT ROADKILL SKUNKYNESS THAT ALL YOU TEXAS SHORELINE USERS ALL LOVE!!! I get 5 clones and burn out to my "BAT-CAVE"

HEHEHEHEHEHEHE

TEXAS SHORELINE:

genetics - i believe this strain is 100% sativa (rumors have it that TEXAS SHORELINE is NL#5 x Super Skunk) i dont know for a fact but it is pure kick ass

odor - UNFORGETTABLE, nothing smells more, hands down... not even the Super Skunks or NL/Skunk crosses (one gram can stink up a 2 story 3 bedroom 3 bathroom house in a matter of minutes... MmMmMm GOOOD

size - can be giants, worth the extra month if you are cash cropping, if you have no worries about odor. 4-5ft, approximately 120-200 grams/ plant. and thats in flood and drain set-up

appearance - people always say they got some fire, lemme tell you this, the crystals on the TEXAS SHORELINE are BIG.... very big... magnify it and you shall be drooling. very tite buds that are full, looking to burst

smoke - one hitter quitter, smokes jus like it smells!!! i used to take hits of this stuff while at work and would come back smelling jus like the strain jus breathing also my fingers stank like i been fingering a skunk's butthole, the smell lingers on ur palate for hours and doesnt lose its flavor like all buds do when smoked, this stuff tastes good all the way to the last hit

I truly believe that this strain will be one of the ELITES on the all time list, ive had the best of the best before, but the TEXAS SHORELINE is unarguably the best ever, sorry to all the breeders making money, once TEXAS SHORELINE makes a name for itself and finally gets leaked to the public.... ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE *someone please quote me* the lucky few who have run across it have been blessed with my same knowledge 1st hand/ smoke.

[email protected]
Mr. Burns”
————————
These nugs look a lot line the Shoreline that I, myself, grew. I was even worried that the pistils were too long and that it might have needed more time, but it just naturally looks a bit ragged and shag.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

True Sour Diesel tastes like a lemon-limey pack of Sour Skittles. It was the first Kine/Kind Bud I had ever had, so I know damn well what Sour D and Chemdog taste like. A single joint cost me $20 in Pittsburgh in 2012. I had to crawl back to the dormitory I was staying at from an underpass, past a security guard who was just shaking his head, then took an elevator to the eighth floor, crawled to the room of the director whose film school project I was starring in and knocked once. He opened the door while I was leaning against it, I fell in and twitched a couple of times. Then I said “Don’t worry, I’m not having a seizure, I promise.” I proceeded to crawl to his spare bed and laugh at Netflix for the next two or three hours.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> True Sour Diesel tastes like a lemon-limey pack of Sour Skittles. It was the first Kine/Kind Bud I had ever had, so I know damn well what Sour D and Chemdog taste like. A single joint cost me $20 in Pittsburgh in 2012. I had to crawl back to the dormitory I was staying at from an underpass, past a security guard who was just shaking his head, then took an elevator to the eighth floor, crawled to the room of the director whose film school project I was starring in and knocked once. He opened the door while I was leaning against it, I fell in and twitched a couple of times. Then I said “Don’t worry, I’m not having a seizure, I promise.” I proceeded to crawl to his spare bed and laugh at Netflix for the next two or three hours.


Sour d and chem are different flavors.
Lemon in sour d but not chem.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here’s Mr. Burns’ description of Shoreline, pics included. Shoreline is kept very close to Houston, and it’s been that way since the ‘80s. Anyone familiar with Shoreline will tell you the same thing. And even other people say that it has a true Roadkill and Diesel smell, whereas Sour Diesel has a “lemon fuel” taste.
> —————————
> “Hello all!!!
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like roadkill.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Sour d and chem are different flavors.
> Lemon in sour d but not chem.


The Lemon in Sour D comes from the Chem, because Sour D comes from Chem (with some Mass Super Skunk x DNL in there), and everyone lists it as a flavor of Chem. NEXT.



kona gold said:


> That doesn't look like roadkill.


This statement is just ridiculous. You realize that what you just said is totally nonsensical, right? I really am done. Fight with yourself.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Also, Chemdog was at the Deer Creek Amphitheatre, not the Shoreline Amphitheatre.
> 
> View attachment 4250645 View attachment 4250646
> 
> View attachment 4250647


Why you giving me the history of chem?
I probably know more about chem than most.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The Lemon in Sour D comes from the Chem, because Sour D comes from Chem (with some Mass Super Skunk x DNL in there), and everyone lists it as a flavor of Chem. NEXT.
> 
> 
> This statement is just ridiculous. You realize that what you just said is totally nonsensical, right? I really am done. Fight with yourself.


You really have no personal idea, so you putting me down to make yourself seem smart.
But that is easily seen.
Its the combination of mass super skunk and chem that combined to somehow produce a sour lemon kind of smell.
Chem has no lemon!
Have you grown chem or diesel?


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 17, 2018)

At this point, shoreline just sounds like a myth


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

maurostu04 said:


> At this point, shoreline just sounds like a myth


Except it’s not, and I just showed you an independent thread from 12 years ago talking about it in Houston, where it’s been grown since the ‘80s, as we’ve been telling you. The strain is pretty close to identical to description. What it really sounds like is there are some really envious, bitter bitc—err—people out there who think a lack of evidence proves the truth but an abundance of evidence is incomprehensible. Throw shade all you want, I’ve pretty much made my point.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

The cuts of Candyshop and Southern Comfort are looking better. Hopefully get some roots very soon. The others are about ready to top, uppot, and flip with the shoreline cuts.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 17, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Except it’s not, and I just showed you an independent thread from 12 years ago talking about it in Houston, where it’s been grown since the ‘80s, as we’ve been telling you. The strain is pretty close to identical to description. What it really sounds like is there are some really envious, bitter bitc—err—people out there who think a lack of evidence proves the truth but an abundance of evidence is incomprehensible. Throw shade all you want, I’ve pretty much made my point.


So why aren't we hearing all these reviews on shoreline having roadkill phenos??
That's all I am saying!!!
If folks were getting roadkill phenos we would know about it!!!
It's just the most sought after variety on this thread!
So take your own head out of ypur butt and wake up!!!
Looks like he has some good strains, but not what most are looking for.
Why arw you trying to defend shoreline so much?? You the same cat??


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 17, 2018)

I have some strains that need testing, looking for qualified growers.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 17, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I have some strains that need testing, looking for qualified growers.


You already know. I’ll even rearrange as necessary. Got time for a decent veh period, too. Maybe an old fashioned mainlining like I used to do.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I have some strains that need testing, looking for qualified growers.


What are they?


----------



## widgetkicker (Dec 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> “*What is Shoreline?
> 
> Everything’s bigger in Texas, and if you talk to devotees of this Lone Star State strain, they’ll tell you that the marijuana is better, too. Shoreline is a strain of legend. Supposedly first appearing in the early 1980s, it is known as a true “old school skunk.” Fittingly, its name is rumored to come from the state’s Shoreline amphitheater after the strain made a successful debut there during a Grateful Dead concert. Its super strong skunky smell may border on unappetizing, but its large, hairy buds make up for it with equally potent effects. Sativa-dominant, this strain will free your mind and may verge into the psychedelic for some. A clone-only plant, true connoisseurs wonder if the original can still be found. In an effort to continue its lineage, Shoreline has been crossed with many other strains. If it’s found outside of its Texas homeland, a mix is probably what you’re getting.”
> *
> ...


There may technically be something called a Shoreline Amphitheater somewhere in Texas, but the only Shoreline that the Dead played at is most definitely in California.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2018)

Seems there is a Grateful Dead concert and bagseed in the origins of a whole lot of legendary ‘Merican strains. Different concerts, different states even. I believe it is simply the effect of Grateful Dead music on any herb present.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 18, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> There may technically be something called a Shoreline Amphitheater somewhere in Texas, but the only Shoreline that the Dead played at is most definitely in California.


And as I said, it was likely called that because it was brought from Houston to the Shoreline Amphitheater, kind of like how Chemdog brought Dog Bud from Deer Creek to the East Coast, and Joebrand and other dude who brought the Dog Bud to Deer Creek were from somewhere else. Shoreline is a term common in Texas to use in place of “headies”/top grade, like Cali tends to use Kush. Probably specifically because people didn’t comprehend that Shoreline was an actual strain. In any case, the strain came from Houston, TX. That is a certainty.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 18, 2018)

You guys are funny with your arguments and internet searches. I can settle this once and for all, but you have to be willing to be part of the experiment. Figure out how much weed you smoke in a month or two. Buy that much worth of Mexican bunk if you can find it. Smoke that for two months, and then buy some premature light green hydro from a novice grower. Oh shit the crippy/kryptonite has returned. Next get yourself something with a little bite to it. Maybe it’s a sour cross, maybe a chem, maybe a cheese strain, but oh shit! Roadkill is back!!. The name game has been strong since the 80-90’s....ain’t much changed in that respect in the last. It may not have been as popular, but it was there. Probably something only the desperate sellers used back in the day. There’s probably about10k lbs of Florida crippy smoked in the 90’s for every actual lb that existed.....actually probably more than 10k.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 18, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> You guys are funny with your arguments and internet searches. I can settle this once and for all, but you have to be willing to be part of the experiment. Figure out how much weed you smoke in a month or two. Buy that much worth of Mexican bunk if you can find it. Smoke that for two months, and then buy some premature light green hydro from a novice grower. Oh shit the crippy/kryptonite has returned. Next get yourself something with a little bite to it. Maybe it’s a sour cross, maybe a chem, maybe a cheese strain, but oh shit! Roadkill is back!!. The name game has been strong since the 80-90’s....ain’t much changed in that respect in the last. It may not have been as popular, but it was there. Probably something only the desperate sellers used back in the day. There’s probably about10k lbs of Florida crippy smoked in the 90’s for every actual lb that existed.....actually probably more than 10k.


In any case, Shoreline Genetics uses actual Shoreline, which was a specific strain of Roadkill Skunk found in the Houston area of Texas where dude is originally from. I’ve grown the Shoreline Bx1 and Bx3, and there were minor differences. In any case, the smell, taste, and physical description was there, even having a more Sativa structure with an absolutely crushing body as well as soaring heady high.

The Roadkill scent is the main body of it, with NOTES/undertones of cat piss, garlic, and a soft diesel finish. If a roadkill skunk doesn’t constitute a roadkill skunk, I dunno what to tell you. It sheemsh there ish no pleashing you, Mishtuh Powuhzh.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Here are screenshots of the SoCo I posted on IG. The fan leaves clearly show a more Shoreline orientation, rather than Chem ‘91 or GMO.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here are screenshots of the SoCo I posted on IG. The fan leaves clearly show a more Shoreline orientation, rather than Chem ‘91 or GMO.
> 
> View attachment 4251567 View attachment 4251568



Doesn't look like skunk to me.
But you are the roadkill master guru.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Doesn't look like skunk to me.
> But you are the roadkill master guru.


Looks like Skunk to me. I know nothing of “Roadkill”.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Looks like Skunk to me. I know nothing of “Roadkill”.


Well you know some about skunks.
So if that's what you see as skunk.
I'm cool with that.
Looks more like nl#5 x skunk to me.
But not roadkill skunk.
More like Sensi kind skunk.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Well you know some about skunks.
> So if that's what you see as skunk.
> I'm cool with that.
> Looks more like nl#5 x skunk to me.
> ...


Lots of strains known as Skunks are at least part Skunk #1 and since the word is descriptive also, it can get confusing. Some very Skunk tasting/smelling herb I have had were not even a Skunk. Leaves and color look Skunk to me.


----------



## Tomba (Dec 19, 2018)

sorry his texas roadkill was lame, no rks, no gas, no fuel 
he better rename those to something else


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 19, 2018)

When did you purchase it? It's been out of stock for 2 years, until I restocked it last month. 
Do you have any pics?


Tomba said:


> sorry his texas roadkill was lame, no rks, no gas, no fuel
> he better rename those to something else


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> When did you purchase it? It's been out of stock for 2 years, until I restocked it last month.
> Do you have any pics?


Pretty sure it’s all just jealous trolls trying to bog you down. That’s all this dumb shit is. Notice how they’re all either years old with very few comments, or brand new accounts. No one legit has said anything substantial or proved anything they’ve offered in support of their assertions and protests, and others have been eviscerated by proof they are wrong.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here are screenshots of the SoCo I posted on IG. The fan leaves clearly show a more Shoreline orientation, rather than Chem ‘91 or GMO.
> 
> View attachment 4251567 View attachment 4251568


The plant to the left looks very much like a Chem 91. However, the plant to the right looks like a serious Stavie. I would assume this could mean the Shoreline heritage.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The plant to the left looks very much like a Chem 91. However, the plant to the right looks like a serious Stavie. I would assume this could mean the Shoreline heritage.


The one that looks like Chemdog to you is a mix of Shoreline, Chem ‘91, and GMO. It does look a little like Chem ‘91, but you can tell from the sharp serrations and the spacing between the fingers that the Shoreline is in there. The right was a Purple Haze x Malawi plant I open-pollinated the shit out of with Kerala-dominant Oldtimer’s Haze pollen.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The one that looks like Chemdog to you is a mix of Shoreline, Chem ‘91, and GMO. It does look a little like Chem ‘91, but you can tell from the sharp serrations and the spacing between the fingers that the Shoreline is in there. The right was a Purple Haze x Malawi plant I open-pollinated the shit out of with Kerala-dominant Oldtimer’s Haze pollen.


I see zero cookie in her from the GMO. Nice specimen for sure.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I see zero cookie in her from the GMO. Nice specimen for sure.


The GMO turns up in the terp profile pretty strongly, along with the Shoreline, but visually, you’re right. The seedling had really cartoonish first few set of true leaves.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Looks like Skunk to me. I know nothing of “Roadkill”.





Tomba said:


> sorry his texas roadkill was lame, no rks, no gas, no fuel
> he better rename those to something else


I just put some in the dirt last night so I'll be posting as they progress. I started a few of these a couple months ago and had to leave town for a few days leaving someone else to take care of them, only to come back to find dead dried up plants. When I left they were great looking plants, and already reeked of pure Roadkill. 
If I still had the same phone I could post the pics.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> I just put some in the dirt last night so I'll be posting as they progress. I started a few of these a couple months ago and had to leave town for a few days leaving someone else to take care of them, only to come back to find dead dried up plants. When I left they were great looking plants, and already reeked of pure Roadkill.
> If I still had the same phone I could post the pics.


I have the Texas Oil Plant coming up, myself. I know that Sour Glue male was stinking my place up, so I have high hopes for Texas Roadkill Skunk x GG#4. I believe that was what this one is.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

I had my girlfriend sniff the jar the SoCo was in. She did and immediately went “Ew.” She says it definitely smells like a sweet-acrid kind of body odor. It smells like that, and like someone was rubbing a clove of garlic on themselves, then cleaned their hands off with the fur of a dead skunk. And had a piece of liquor-soaked fruit cake, at the very top of the nose.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Pretty sure these clones are rooted. Today is day 5 or 6 since I put hoods on them, turned on the warming pad, and set them to root. They’re all standing. The Bubba has always kind of leaned over like that, so I’m sure she’s fine, too. I dipped the tips in Olivia’s organic rooting gel and coated that in some powdered Indole-3-Butyric Acid-based rooting hormone.

East Coast Sour Diesel (cuts)
 

Katsu Bubba Kush


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 19, 2018)

For those of you with good eyes. Male or Female ?? Some are starting to show


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 19, 2018)

My eyes are deceiving a bit


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> For those of you with good eyes. Male or Female ?? Some are starting to show View attachment 4251863


Looks male, but you could give it a week or less to check. It doesn’t create pollen that quickly. Maybe get one more clear pic with better contrast.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pretty sure it’s all just jealous trolls trying to bog you down. That’s all this dumb shit is. Notice how they’re all either years old with very few comments, or brand new accounts. No one legit has said anything substantial or proved anything they’ve offered in support of their assertions and protests, and others have been eviscerated by proof they are wrong.


Don't start talking too much shit young buck!!
I was being nice earlier.
So if all dont agree that shoreline is the real deal cause you said so, and have other opinions, you think if you name call and through up sone bunk form the net, then all have to believe you!!
And this has nothing to do with shoreline genetics. He seems to have sone good things going, as I previously stated!!
But you are to immature to have a discussion.
Im sure shoreline, whom I have had a conversation with previously, would appreciate and like to have all constructive criticism.
But you have to be a total ass.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Looks male, but you could give it a week or less to check. It doesn’t create pollen that quickly. Maybe get one more clear pic with better contrast.


Thanks bro I thought the same as I have a few showing pods I’ll just give them a few days more till they really show and pull those fuckers out ! So far everything looks great looking like I got quite a few fems in the garden guna transfer the to 5 gals and let them rip


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Thanks bro I thought the same as I have a few showing pods I’ll just give them a few days more till they really show and pull those fuckers out ! So far everything looks great looking like I got quite a few fems in the garden guna transfer the to 5 gals and let them rip


They’re definitely healthy and gorgeous, otherwise. Awesome work.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Don't start talking too much shit young buck!!
> I was being nice earlier.
> So if all dont agree that shoreline is the real deal cause you said so, and have other opinions, you think if you name call and through up sone bunk form the net, then all have to believe you!!
> And this has nothing to do with shoreline genetics. He seems to have sone good things going, as I previously stated!!
> ...


How about you give me some cricticms on what gender I have in my pic ?? Also I believe constructive criticism works if you have tried the product.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> How about you give me some cricticms on what gender I have in my pic ?? Also I believe constructive criticism works if you have tried the product.


What do you mean? I would say they appear to be premature stigmas. It is a bit early and the picture isn’t 100% crystal clear, but I think I see stigmas (male balls.)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh, nevermind, that dude’s back.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

@kona gold I had a discussion with you. Offered sound evidence. You literally pulled the idea that Chemdog and Shoreline are related out of your ass. I have people talking about this ‘80s strain in a forum 12 years ago and a slew of oldheads that I’m sure could tell you what I’ve told you. If you had anything substantial, I would dutifully weigh and measure it, but you don’t. You’re literally just speaking from ego without ever even trying it yourself. You don’t know anything about what you’re speaking, and for whatever reason, you’re calling into question a man’s honor for what seems like malice. I dunno what your issue is, but I have rebutted everything you have claimed pretty successfully.

Devil’s Harvest is hocking something that isn’t even Shoreline and calling it Shoreline. Obviously, Shoreline exists. Wasn’t it you who said that it doesn’t? Like, which is it? Is it Chemdog, or is it a myth? Make up your mind.

I don’t want to be rude to you, but this is DAYS of nonsense, now.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What do you mean? I would say they appear to be premature stigmas. It is a bit early and the picture isn’t 100% crystal clear, but I think I see stigmas (male balls.)


Tried to change the topic lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Tried to change the topic lol


Yeah, didn’t last too long, unfortunately. Sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Good thing I reupped today.

@kona gold


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 19, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> For those of you with good eyes. Male or Female ?? Some are starting to show View attachment 4251863


Male


----------



## kona gold (Dec 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @kona gold I had a discussion with you. Offered sound evidence. You literally pulled the idea that Chemdog and Shoreline are related out of your ass. I have people talking about this ‘80s strain in a forum 12 years ago and a slew of oldheads that I’m sure could tell you what I’ve told you. If you had anything substantial, I would dutifully weigh and measure it, but you don’t. You’re literally just speaking from ego without ever even trying it yourself. You don’t know anything about what you’re speaking, and for whatever reason, you’re calling into question a man’s honor for what seems like malice. I dunno what your issue is, but I have rebutted everything you have claimed pretty successfully.
> 
> Devil’s Harvest is hocking something that isn’t even Shoreline and calling it Shoreline. Obviously, Shoreline exists. Wasn’t it you who said that it doesn’t? Like, which is it? Is it Chemdog, or is it a myth? Make up your mind.
> 
> I don’t want to be rude to you, but this is DAYS of nonsense, now.


Luckily I love Gwar!!!
My original point wasn't if shoreline line exists!
It was about it being a clone only.
Secondly I have been on this thread from the beginning. I have seen all ypur grows and @HydroRed .
I haven't heard anyone really claim roadkill. Some dank interesting combos, but no phenos of shoreline or roadkill.
I grew a very few testers of shoreline bx, and sour shoreline.
The only shoreline bx that sprouted was a male. And had no smell at all. But that doesn't always mean everything to me as far as stem rub. But it didn't have any distinct characteristics and was a little behind other strains.
Sour d x shoreline, had a light sour diesel rub to her, sour diesel stem rub is pretty standard. But again nothing that stood out. Unfortunately, I never got to finish her due to uncontrollable circumstances.
So i can't give a full report.
But then you had to pop off.
So done with this


----------



## kona gold (Dec 19, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> How about you give me some cricticms on what gender I have in my pic ?? Also I believe constructive criticism works if you have tried the product.


I would agree, that is pretty much a male.
But a few days to be sure.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 20, 2018)

Texas Oil Plant
Zero Day

Got a little purple in it. Maybe GG#4 coloration?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Texas Oil Plant
> Zero Day
> 
> Got a little purple in it. Maybe GG#4 coloration?
> ...


About a pound


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Candy Shop @ 59 days
> *_
> I dig the smells with this one. Smells so much like the "Candyman". Shes getting some color, but nowhere near like I've seen others getting from her.
> Sweet hard candy & a touch of perfume smells as soon as she is disturbed.
> _*View attachment 4244662*_


Man,I sampled some of this well grown and I have to say, this was a darker, purple looking pheno, dude said didn't yield the best, straight up insomnia bud. Have had 3 old heads with mucho tolerance get back with me and say its a zinger that puts em straight to sleep. It don't take much and you will nod off. Finally found a purple sort that is potent, I be damned. Would have to recommend this one and Deep State from Shoreline so far from the samples I've had, potency alone. and Im all about firepower, don't care much bout taste, terps, etc. Not that those were lacking in those depts either, but I have to say am surprised at potency. jmho


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2018)

Texas Oil Plant
Seedling Week 2 Day 2

Is that the Limon Verde coming out? Looks awfully Sativa.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

Got some ECSD and Candyshop going in the drink this w/e. Gonna pop a couple of both. Yessir! Thanks @shorelineOG.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

Eh...can someone point me to some info pages on these please? The search function only brings up a buncha bitching from yoda. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Eh...can someone point me to some info pages on these please? The search function only brings up a buncha bitching from yoda. No disrespect intended.


Exactly why I really didn’t want to engage in it. Sorry, guys.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

@OliveDrabGreen. Didn't mean you specifically.
It's just when I search them two strains,lol...there's only back n forth that comes up. Maybe I'm not searching correctly. I'll give another go.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 30, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It was bred there, and that is where you’ll find the clones. In Houston. You still have to breed a clone-only strain somewhere, right?
> 
> It was bred in the ‘80s.


I first ran into Shoreline in Houston/Katy area in the early 2000's, maybe 2002-2004, can't remember exactly when. We've had RKS in the area since the 80's. No one in my circle ever called skunk anything other than skunk though back then "80's". In my area and my circle though, Shoreline was my main competition from 2002-2006 or so. I was running a killer Durban Poison pheno back then that was very sweet and potent. We were mono-croppers back in those days. So I'm not sure exactly when Shoreline started being called Shoreline but I know I've known of it locally since the early 2000's.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 30, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I first ran into Shoreline in Houston/Katy area in the early 2000's, maybe 2002-2004, can't remember exactly when. We've had RKS in the area since the 80's. No one in my circle ever called skunk anything other than skunk though back then "80's". In my area and my circle though, Shoreline was my main competition from 2002-2006 or so. I was running a killer Durban Poison pheno back then that was very sweet and potent. We were mono-croppers back in those days. So I'm not sure exactly when Shoreline started being called Shoreline but I know I've known of it locally since the early 2000's.


I first tried shoreline around 2001 at the Last Concert Cafe. It was only a couple of growers, a father and son that supplied Houston. That strain thrives in a subtropical environment and the humidity brings out the skunk.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 30, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I first tried shoreline around 2001 at the Last Concert Cafe. It was only a couple of growers, a father and son that supplied Houston. That strain actually thrives in a subtropical environment and the humidity brings out the skunk.


The Last Concert Cafe, still going strong lol.


----------



## Elsembrador (Dec 30, 2018)

I finally got my plants showing sex fellas I selected my top ones to keep and clone pics to follow after I get done in the room


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

Read the thread. Seen it referenced a few times. What does PRK stand for?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The Oil Plant has bigger trichomes and an even better look if you grow it indoors. It's one of the few strains I've seen where it was so good outdoor it's worth as much as the best indoor. It's better than the original cut of gorilla glue 4.
> I will have a bx3 of Bubba Kush next year.


Did this ever come to fruition?


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 31, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Did this ever come to fruition?


I have not made Bubba bx3 yet. I have a Bubba bx male so more indica crosses this year including girl scout cookies x Bubba bx, Bubba x gypsy cab, and Bubba bx2.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 31, 2018)

gsc x bubba bx sounds good, you use the Katsu right?


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gsc x bubba bx sounds good, you use the Katsu right?


Yes


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

_*Smoke Report:*_

*Candy Shop:* Harvested at approx 65 days*
*
*Smell*- 9/10 The smell on this was exactly what you should expect from the name. Very sweet, grapey with just a hint of floral in the mix. Nothing subtle about the aromas on this one. Again, she smells absolutely amazing just like her momma.
*Taste*- 8/10 The taste is like it smells minus the floral hint. Most of us know it has potential to change once harvested and cured...not this one. She stayed true to what she was on the plant. Smooth smoke with little expansion and great sweet sour grapey flavor. Little bit "kushy" on the exhale. 
*Potency*- 7/10 The hang time with the buzz was a bit shorter than I had hoped for compared to what I remember on the Candyman. Good strong initial "behind the eyes" heady kinda buzz. Little racy at first & probably not great for me having heart issues and all but with that flavor, I just kept toking 
*Bag appeal*- 8/10 Beautiful hues of purple on every bud, but not a strain I'd consider a "purp". Nice thick dense buds covered in trichomes. I noticed some growers on here have brought out more colors in theirs than I did in mine so Im sure the potential for a "purp" is most definitely there.
Overall a sweet terpy flower that would be an excellent concentrate extractors strain.

*Southern Comfort:* Harvested at approx 70 days*

Smell*- 6/10 The smell on the plants has been kinda muted the entire grow for me. No strong odors on mine that really jump out . Reminds me a lot of a GSC I grew out recently in regards to smell. No garlics or anything like that, but a very subtle sweet-ish "weed" funk.
*Taste*- 8/10 The taste is definitely there. I anticipated it was going to be a bit muted like the smell, but I couldn't have been more wrong. Full on spicy cookie type taste that hits you on a dry toke before even lighting up. The "cookie" is strong with this one.
*Potency*- 10/10 Not gonna lie...this peeled my wig back. Intense high that hits you hard by toke #3. I really dig the high on this one. Nothing racy about it, but strong as one could ask for. Nighty night time with this one if you over indulge so clear your daily schedule if you plan to toke hard early in the day. Great for an end of day "unwind" kinda strain.
*Bag Appeal*- 7/10 Nothing really jumps out about this one to me in regards to looks. Green chunky nugs with average frost. I could see someone passing on it in comparison to other "pretty smokes" but it would surely be a mistake to judge this book by its cover.
Overall it is a must have for anyone looking for the head cracker buzz or medicinal qualities.

Another nug in the jar


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> I have not made Bubba bx3 yet. I have a Bubba bx male so more indica crosses this year including girl scout cookies x Bubba bx, Bubba x gypsy cab, and Bubba bx2.


Yes please! Especially the bubba bx2. That bubba of yours I saw in the thread looks beastly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Read the thread. Seen it referenced a few times. What does PRK stand for?


Pure raspberry kush, the clone only cut.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Read the thread. Seen it referenced a few times. What does PRK stand for?


Since were in the Shorline thread Id venture to say you mean "RKS"? If so, its short for "Road Kill Skunk".


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

lol...nah. Got that one. Maybe, I have the abbreviation incorrect. Lol I was binging on the thread late last night early thus am. I'll go back n have a look see..


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

Nevermind @CoB_nUt I now see what you are referencing in my comment. I meant to type in PCK which is Pakistani Chitral Kush x Sour Grapes. I musta been stoned or something


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nevermind @CoB_nUt I now see what you are referencing in my comment. I meant to type in PCK which is Pakistani Chitral Kush x Sour Grapes. I musta been stoned or something


Well Red you had 'em both right. It was PRK *and *PCK.
The one letter was throwing me off.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

I think I had something similar to the katsu cut.Either that or it was just a delicious BK mutant. Hardly threw any pistils, the ones it did throw were not long at all,barley came up out of the sites.It's didn't yield for shit,but was frosty,tasty,and dense as fuck for such small buds.
My late brother,R.I.P. Got the beans from herbie' s. Atm I'm not sure which breeder. Got another beam from him(fem seeds) and trashed 8 clones of the mutant thinking I had better. It yielded better,that's it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

Wanted to get These down on Friday in hopes they'd pop by new years. Wanted em to have a 1-1-2019 born on date. Couldn't get to 'em.

3 each. ECSD and Candy Shop.
30 min soak in urb. Then into my NASA inspired germ chamber.
Candy Shop beans are HUGE!
  Tupperware and a modem.NASA.

Thanks @shorelineOG!
Happy New Year!!! Happy New Beginnings!!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice. I have some bodhi on my cable box as we speak


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 1, 2019)

So theses are all female out of 20 seeds I got 9 keepers I’ll probably clone this week and split them up into their own individual buckets also. Time to really veg hard !


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> View attachment 4258192
> 
> So theses are all female out of 20 seeds I got 9 keepers I’ll probably clone this week and split them up into their own individual buckets also. Time to really veg hard !


Sorry if I missed it, what strain(s)? Looks healthy.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry if I missed it, what strain(s)? Looks healthy.


GG
Sour D 

I have them spoiled but now it’s time to stress them and really pump them up


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 1, 2019)

Been having terrible luck here, throwing plants into flower and have them all showing male,

Thought i would revisit shoreline, just cant decide which strain to pop,


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 1, 2019)

Assuming I can get this all to work out properly, I am going to mother this heirloom Killer A5 Haze, but also hit a clone with (Purple Haze/Malawi x Oldtimer’s Haze) pollen, then backcross it to the Killer A5 Haze. It sold out in a single day.

Killer A5 Haze: Neville’s/Nevil’s A5 Haze (NL#5 x Haze A) x Malawi (ACE’s Killer cut.).

PHM x OTH: (Purple Haze #23 by ACE x Malawi) x Oldtimer’s Haze (Kerala dominant pheno)

I also got some wild Hokkaido Hemp from Japan I plan to inbreed, preserve, and potentially gently enhance. I’m really interested in that. Apparently despite having low THC levels (~1%, 0.6% CBD) it contains higher levels than Western and Russian Hemp as it was never bred with conscious intent on producing low THC. This cultivar is unique to Northern Hokkaido, and while it would definitely be a long project, I eventually plan to do something cool with those, too.

Hoping they’ll switch that autoflower out for a Lebanese.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2019)

naiveCon said:


> Been having terrible luck here, throwing plants into flower and have them all showing male,
> 
> Thought i would revisit shoreline, just cant decide which strain to pop,
> View attachment 4258396


Bummer on the numbers. I'd love to see another go in here with the RKM.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Germ update. All 3 ecsd cracked 2 have been ready to be put in pellets. They go in today.
1 candy shop showing a tap.The other two seem to be just splitting the seam.All three will be put in pellets today as well.

Edit* I usually soak my beans in distilled water,sink,then into germ station. Only presoak was with the URB for 30 mins.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Germ update. All 3 ecsd cracked 2 have been ready to be put in pellets. They go in today.
> 1 candy shop showing a tap.The other two seem to be just splitting the seam.All three will be put in pellets today as well.View attachment 4258683
> 
> Edit* I usually soak my beans in distilled water,sink,then into germ station. Only presoak was with the URB for 30 mins.


I wonder if Extreme Serene would work similarly.

Also, they did give me two Lebanese Sativas in place of that auto.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 2, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I wonder if Extreme Serene would work similarly.
> 
> Also, they did give me two Lebanese Sativas in place of that auto.


Bro ur always so off topic lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 2, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Bro ur always so off topic lol


I’m pretty all over the place lately. I just figured you guys would find it interesting.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 2, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’m pretty all over the place lately. I just figured you guys would find it interesting.


We do brother we but start a random thread and we will follow  but for the love of Christ stay on topic lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 3, 2019)

Texas Oil Plant
Seedling Week 2 End

  

Way more on topic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’m pretty all over the place lately. I just figured you guys would find it interesting.


I find it interesting and it gives the thread momentum.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Alert Alert.... jesus mother of christ. Finally have roots on the shoreline cuts. Apparently cold weather makes rooting a pain in the ass. And it takes 27 days lol. But all cuts have roots..... lol going from solos to 1gals and flip tonight.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Texas Oil Plant
> Seedling Week 2 End
> 
> View attachment 4259357 View attachment 4259358
> ...



Do you like using those fibre pots. I know fall apart and roots go right through them. When planted straight into the soil. But do they mess with ph any? As they descenigrate


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Alert Alert.... jesus mother of christ. Finally have roots on the shoreline cuts. Apparently cold weather makes rooting a pain in the ass. And it takes 27 days lol. But all cuts have roots..... lol going from solos to 1gals and flip tonight.


You got Candyshop cuts rooted correct?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> You got Candyshop cuts rooted correct?


Yes finally


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Jan 4, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I have not made Bubba bx3 yet. I have a Bubba bx male so more indica crosses this year including girl scout cookies x Bubba bx, Bubba x gypsy cab, and Bubba bx2.


MAN i'm dying for some bubba bx2 and some shoreline/RKS/roadkill master. Just got back into things after a 6-7 yr hiatus and now I made the mistake of running bullshit Seedjunky seeds for my first run back and got balls on full on female plants. DEF looking to support someone that has two of my favorite smokes of all time.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 4, 2019)

Sour grapes x pck.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 4, 2019)

what's el chapo?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> what's el chapo?


Bubba x pck


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 4, 2019)

thankee very much


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 4, 2019)

Interesting thread, took me a lil bit to read it all. Was just going to ask if El Chapo was the Sour Genetics clone, guess not  

My search for some snitchdog ibl or old soma nycd continues.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 4, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Bubba x pck


When is that going to be released?? Lock me in for a pack


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Do you like using those fibre pots. I know fall apart and roots go right through them. When planted straight into the soil. But do they mess with ph any? As they descenigrate


Never had a real issue with the peat pots yet.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Never had a real issue with the peat pots yet.


I used to use the peat pellets. The small disks you add water to and they swell up. I would put my seeds in it then when they shot roots out the bottom and sides. And transplanted to solos. But I kept getting horrible ph problems during the solo stage. And come to find out. The peat pellets all the peat was causing ph swings really bad. So I just started planting straight into solos. And the problem stopped. And those peat cups here that I can get are the same brand and same ingredients. I was gonna grab a box of them but they only have boxes of 20. For 15 bucks. And I just didnt wanna waste the 15 bucks. If it was gonna do the samething as the peat pellets did to me. And I seen you use them alot. So I was just curious....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour grapes x pck.View attachment 4259793


Nicely done. How's the nose? She looks close what week? 



Elsembrador said:


> When is that going to be released?? Lock me in for a pack


I second the notion!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

[QUOTE="HydroRed, post: 14665658,

*Southern Comfort:* Harvested at approx 70 days
*Potency*- 10/10 Not gonna lie.... *this peeled my wig back.* Intense high that hits you hard by toke #3. I really dig the high on this one. Nothing racy about it, but strong as one could ask for. 

Another nug in the jar [/QUOTE]

I really dig reading your smoke reports. I didn't say anything at the time when I first read it but,I know exactly what you meant when I read it lol. I'm in the south and that is a term used when describing how bent we get. lol pretty damn descriptive.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 4, 2019)

Texas Road Kill
Would've started more, but I'm pressed for space, these strains are noted to have a high female to male ratio, so both may be girls. I thought about starting 3 or 4, but then I'd hate to have to kill one just because I didn't have room.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I used to use the peat pellets. The small disks you add water to and they swell up. I would put my seeds in it then when they shot roots out the bottom and sides. And transplanted to solos. But I kept getting horrible ph problems during the solo stage. And come to find out. The peat pellets all the peat was causing ph swings really bad. So I just started planting straight into solos. And the problem stopped. And those peat cups here that I can get are the same brand and same ingredients. I was gonna grab a box of them but they only have boxes of 20. For 15 bucks. And I just didnt wanna waste the 15 bucks. If it was gonna do the samething as the peat pellets did to me. And I seen you use them alot. So I was just curious....


 I still use peat pellets when I'm going into soil and sometimes coco. I really like the peat pellets for starting seeds and I've learned not to plant the seed deep, pointed end down and barely cover as they have a hard time coming up if to deep. I squeeze most of the water out so theyre just moist. no presoak and just as good germination as any other method. I've not experienced any PH problems but I did get some bad pellets, roots just rejected them, wouldn't grow in them. Roots had that wadded up look if you know what I mean. And I had bought a whole case from Walmart. Tried soaking in a bleach solution but I had to throw them out. l like rooting in them too.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I still use peat pellets when I'm going into soil and sometimes coco. I really like the peat pellets for starting seeds and I've learned not to plant the seed deep, pointed end down and barely cover as they have a hard time coming up if to deep. I squeeze most of the water out so theyre just moist. no presoak and just as good germination as any other method. I've not experienced any PH problems but I did get some bad pellets, roots just rejected them, wouldn't grow in them. Roots had that wadded up look if you know what I mean. And I had bought a whole case from Walmart. Tried soaking in a bleach solution but I had to throw them out. l like rooting in them too.


Yeah I used them to root cuts too. Maybe I just got funky box... they do make it easy to sprout in then go to soil. And make cuts way easier to root. Less media to keep warm.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2019)

All 6 beans above ground/pellet. They seem to like a dryer pellet than I usually use. Could've just been too cold also. They will go into their solo cups in a few days.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 6, 2019)

> ="HydroRed, post: 14665658,
> 
> *Southern Comfort:* Harvested at approx 70 days
> *Potency*- 10/10 Not gonna lie.... *this peeled my wig back.* Intense high that hits you hard by toke #3. I really dig the high on this one. Nothing racy about it, but strong as one could ask for.
> ...





CoB_nUt said:


> I really dig reading your smoke reports. I didn't say anything at the time when I first read it but,I know exactly what you meant when I read it lol. I'm in the south and that is a term used when describing how bent we get. lol pretty damn descriptive.


That's funny about language you know? Where I'm from it means something entirely different


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 6, 2019)

My new candy shop germed in in 24 hrs and has already rooted through the rockwool cube in 3 days


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> That's funny about language you know? Where I'm from it means something entirely different


It does have other meanings in my area as well,they just aren't as "nice"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2019)

Texas Oil Plant
Seedling Week 3 Day 6

We will officially be starting on Veg Friday.

  

Sour Diesel cuttings

Unfortunately, the Bubba didn’t make it. All of the Sour Diesel is pretty much rooted.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Texas Oil Plant
> Seedling Week 3 Day 6
> 
> We will officially be starting on Veg Friday.
> ...


ODG,are these sour diesal cuttings from shorline's ECSD? Asking because I have some ECSD sprouted.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

All 6 up and doing well.1 runt in the ECSD,was the last to pop so it could just be behind,we'll see.
Well,the CandyShop beans are some vigorous rooters!CS#1 Is the the bean in the pic that cracked first and nearly fully germinated in the NASA bucket.It has rooted thru the peat pellet and should've be been solo cupped 2 days ago,going by when I usually cup them according to the roots in the pellet.


CS#2 also rooted thru the pellet.Root growth at this point is where I usually solo cup them.
 CS#3 ready as well.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Only 1 of the ECSD rooted thru the pellet.First to crack also.#1 The only one pictured for roots.
 #2 & The runt#3 Were solo'd along with #1.
Everyone has new shoes to fill(with roots!).It's bouta be on and poppin' 'round this mufukka!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> ODG,are these sour diesal cuttings from shorline's ECSD? Asking because I have some ECSD sprouted.


They are legit cuts. Take what you will from that. Whether the answer is yes or no, dropping dimes is something I try my best to avoid.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

umm,that wasn't my intention nor what I was trying to ask.I wasnt questioning the validity of your genetics.My fault for the misunderstanding.
I merely asked because I have some beans pop'd and wanted something to compare and look forward to.Wasn't about "dropping dimes".
I see I have to beware of what I ask and of whom it is asked.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Only 1 of the ECSD rooted thru the pellet.First to crack also.#1 The only one pictured for roots.
> View attachment 4262811 #2 & The runt#3 Were solo'd along with #1.
> Everyone has new shoes to fill(with roots!).It's bouta be on and poppin' 'round this mufukka!
> View attachment 4262815
> View attachment 4262816


They look a little overwatered. Like, that mutation looks to be from the root zone being too wet, and thus cell division in the leaves is getting distorted. They look healthy otherwise, but some look moderately wetter than they might prefer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> umm,that wasn't my intention nor what I was trying to ask.My fault for the misunderstanding.
> I merely asked because I have some beans pop'd and wanted something to compare and look forward to.Wasn't about "dropping dimes".
> I see I have to beware of what I ask and of whom it is asked.


I didn’t mean you were talking about dropping dimes, I’m just saying, I try not to disrespect anyone by pointing a finger at them if they haven’t given me permission to mention them. I was mostly just trying to keep my answers short.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Completely understood. All good man.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They look a little overwatered. Like, that mutation looks to be from the root zone being too wet, and thus cell division in the leaves is getting distorted. They look healthy otherwise, but some look moderately wetter than they might prefer.


Yea, I agree.I stated previously they seem to like a drier pellet than usual,again it could've been my germ area's environment wasn't the same as usual.It was a lil cold in the area I had the pellet tray in.They were dry before These pics were taken.I dropped water on the plugs before pulling them out the tray so as not to rip roots.
The runt,didn't want to crack.It was assisted.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea, I agree.I stated previously they seem to like a drier pellet than usual,again it could've been my germ area's environment wasn't the same as usual.It was a lil cold in the area I had the pellet tray in.They were dry before These pics were taken.I dropped water on the plugs before pulling them out the tray so as not to rip roots.
> The runt,didn't want to crack.It was assisted.


That’s probably part of the reason it was a runt. Probably had a hard time getting out of its shell, out of the trapped moisture, and into oxygen-rich air for its roots. I’m sure they’ll bounce back fine.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 13, 2019)

Texas Roadkill
At 3 Weeks

Can anyone tell me if these strains will respond well to topping?
If anyone has experience, when and where/how did you top them, and what was the results?
@shorelineOG


----------



## Elsembrador (Jan 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4264548 Texas Roadkill
> At 3 Weeks
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these strains will respond well to topping?
> ...


Idk about the Texas roadkill 
But my sours and the GG I got from shoreline love being topped !


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 14, 2019)

Sour glue responded well to a fim for sure.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 14, 2019)

Also if anyone is curious... The sour glue is really intense. I was using carbologic pretty well with any sort of feeding or watering. It got all finicky if I didn't. But the end result... And keep in mind I'm nowhere near being a novice...one of if not the best weed I smoked. My wife pretty well refuses to smoke more than two bong hits as it's way way to strong for her...shes no novice either lol. I highly recommend looking into shoreline's sour glue for sure. But keep in mind it loves I mean loves tons of sugars.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 14, 2019)

Heavy eater so it's pretty forgiving as well lol.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 15, 2019)

My display picture is actually my sour glue grow lol. Became a beast!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 15, 2019)

I took a cutting of the main cutting, and now that one is rooting. Slowly but surely, anyway. Here is the main clone. The other three are alive and well, although one of them has definitely been a bit stunted.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 15, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Also if anyone is curious... The sour glue is really intense. I was using carbologic pretty well with any sort of feeding or watering. It got all finicky if I didn't. But the end result... And keep in mind I'm nowhere near being a novice...one of if not the best weed I smoked. My wife pretty well refuses to smoke more than two bong hits as it's way way to strong for her...shes no novice either lol. I highly recommend looking into shoreline's sour glue for sure. But keep in mind it loves I mean loves tons of sugars.


I had a male Sour Glue and it made the entire back of my pad stink so good. I kept just a little pollen of that one, in case I think of something particularly interesting to cross it to, for shits and giggles.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 15, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I had a male Sour Glue and it made the entire back of my pad stink so good. I kept just a little pollen of that one, in case I think of something particular interesting to cross it to, for shits and giggles.


Yeah she stunk biiiiig time in flowering we had people replacing our doors in the front and one asked if we had a dispensary near us. She was in the basement behind two doors and no vents leading to the front door upstairs. Just reeked...in a good way. I was thinking crossed with blueberry for a bigger yield or blueberry hybrid like king tut.. or maybe el fuego, or headbanger.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 15, 2019)

Your sour deisel looks like it's doing nicely. Nice nice.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 17, 2019)

One of two TRK is male. Sex shown at 25 days. Fingers crossed the other one is a girl.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 17, 2019)

So the clones have finally stood up. And look like they might just be a plant. Lol

She looks a million times better. The first 2 pics were when I first took transplanted her from a solo. This is one of the cuts that took almost 30 days to root. Due temp/humi bullshit. 100% my fault. Nothing to do with genetics. I've taken cuts since then. And rooted them in under 12 days. But anyway. She was rooted transplanted and flipped. Transplant and flipped at the same time. Last pic was taken yesterday. She starting to acclimate to the big light. And starting to feed normally. She will take off any minute. Shes getting flowered with the Chem '91 "Dill Pickle Pheno" hope she turns out some good smoke.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 17, 2019)

I look forward to seeing how it goes!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 17, 2019)

I cant wait to see some of your Candy Shops hit flower or to read some smoke reports. You guys are in for a treat!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 17, 2019)

Shes starting to stretch now. Last nights dark cycle she jumped almost 2 inches. And drank a half gallon. Anyone use the kelp blast or whatever it's called from greenleaf nutrients?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shes starting to stretch now. Last nights dark cycle she jumped almost 2 inches. And drank a half gallon. Anyone use the kelp blast or whatever it's called from greenleaf nutrients?
> 
> View attachment 4266374 View attachment 4266375


ECSD? Looks just like a plant I have


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shes starting to stretch now. Last nights dark cycle she jumped almost 2 inches. And drank a half gallon. Anyone use the kelp blast or whatever it's called from greenleaf nutrients?
> 
> View attachment 4266374 View attachment 4266375


guy in their thread swearing by it as a foliar feed.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> ECSD? Looks just like a plant I have


No. Not sure what the lineage is exactly. It's either candyshop or southern comfort. I forgot to label it when I switched cups. I know it's one of those two. But idk the lineage on either of those. But she has a ECSD nose to her on stem rub. With maybe some anise on the backend. @shorelineOG what's the lineage on the soco and candyshop


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 17, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> guy in their thread swearing by it as a foliar feed.


I never foliar feed. I never have, not once... This shit is straight black, like crushed charcoal. I dont think I'd use it to foliar. Not even joking. I dropped some on the dresser and just brushed it away with my hand. It was black for a week. I'm putting 0.2-4g per gallon. And it turns the water straight black. Right now. 

This one was mixed 0.2g per gallon. It's very very small amount and still turns the entire gallon black. You cant even tell when you put megacrop in. Cant even ate through it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No. Not sure what the lineage is exactly. It's either candyshop or southern comfort. I forgot to label it when I switched cups. I know it's one of those two. But idk the lineage on either of those. But she has a ECSD nose to her on stem rub. With maybe some anise on the backend. @shorelineOG what's the lineage on the soco and candyshop


If your getting any kind of ECSD on the stem rub, I wouldnt imagine it to be the Candy Shop then. Shes got a smell all her own even in veg. Light floral notes in veg that get heavier in flower (think rose water, botanicals, etc) that get very sweet early flower. Shes is a loud one though.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If your getting any kind of ECSD on the stem rub, I wouldnt imagine it to be the Candy Shop then. Shes got a smell all her own even in veg. Light floral notes in veg that get heavier in flower (think rose water, botanicals, etc) that get very sweet early flower. Shes is a loud one though.


Shes def loud, and def some kindve diesel notes in there for sure..... I hate when I mess up labeling like I did I was pulling my inside cups out to check to see if roots had started yet. And I got the outside cups mixed up. I know its 100% shoreline. And those are the only two strains of his I have. I'm pretty sure I labeled shoreline #1s was candyshop and number #2s were the soco. Appreciate the info. I'm pretty sure its candyshop too. Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If your getting any kind of ECSD on the stem rub, I wouldnt imagine it to be the Candy Shop then. Shes got a smell all her own even in veg. Light floral notes in veg that get heavier in flower (think rose water, botanicals, etc) that get very sweet early flower. Shes is a loud one though.


funeral home floral what I thought of or granny perfume floral. lol. I wasn't sure I liked the smoke till I didn't have any, then I realized how much I liked it. I got one up out of five, not sure what happened, got three ESCD's up, that one Candyshop has a purple, THICK seedling stem, pretty cool, I get pics once I get em transplanted. I still got half packs of each testers. I figured Id fuck up something or another.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> ECSD? Looks just like a plant I have


Here’s another ECSD cut. Whaddya think? Still in veg and covered in trics already.

   
—————————————-
A few hours later; they were fed right before I took the first set of pics and they’ve greened up a bit more since:


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 19, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here’s another ECSD cut. Whaddya think? Still in veg and covered in trics already.
> 
> View attachment 4267522 View attachment 4267525 View attachment 4267526 View attachment 4267527


I think your gonna be super happy.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here’s another ECSD cut. Whaddya think? Still in veg and covered in trics already.
> 
> View attachment 4267522 View attachment 4267525 View attachment 4267526 View attachment 4267527


That a reveg? That why theres trichs or does it jus have veg trichs?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That a reveg? That why theres trichs or does it jus have veg trichs?


he already answers your question in beginning of post. looks to be preflowering though

i had a ak47that always did that, wonder if OP is 18/6 veg or even more?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> he already answers your question in beginning of post. looks to be preflowering though
> 
> i had a ak47that always did that, wonder if OP is 18/6 veg or even more?


Yeah I just smoked right before I got on here. Pretty stoned. I never even seen it. When I read it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That a reveg? That why theres trichs or does it jus have veg trichs?


It’s just preflowered and extremely happy. It’s never been flowered, to my knowledge. Roots Organics is my shit.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It’s just preflowered and extremely happy. It’s never been flowered, to my knowledge. Roots Organics are my shit.


Yeah I jus missed where you said it was still in veg. I just broke open a 90 day cure of pebble pusher yesterday that's pretty strong, been smoking on it... Just to high to notice everything I guess.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I jus missed where you said it was still in veg. I just broke open a 90 day cure of pebble pusher yesterday that's pretty strong, been smoking on it... Just to high to notice everything I guess.


Very nice!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Candyshop??? Or Southern Comfort.

She definitely has some ECSD notes to her for sure. With something sweet/floral like @HydroRed mentioned.

Dont mind the shit at the bottom. Thatll get trimmed off probably tomorrow. Some damaged fans from the 30 day rooting lol.
 

And jus bc

Chem '91 (CSI)
"Dill Pickle Pheno"

Her lower fans look rough. But everything from where I'll strip off and up is all good new growth. She will take off purty soon.

It reeks of dill pickle chips. Almost to a T. When you open a bag of Lays dill pickle chips. That's exactly what the stem rub smells like. This is my first find with a pickle nose.


Edit: so it kinda looks like balls on the shoreline. I just noticed in the pic. I'll have to double check it tomorrow. Hopefully they arent.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here’s another ECSD cut. Whaddya think? Still in veg and covered in trics already.
> 
> View attachment 4267522 View attachment 4267525 View attachment 4267526 View attachment 4267527
> —————————————-
> ...


She looks lovely and very happy.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 20, 2019)

Gwen himself said:


> View attachment 4267746 View attachment 4267745
> Ouch super deficient. Get some cal mag and ph your water / make sure the water temp is optimal for the plant to uptake the proper nutrients.
> 
> Are you
> ...


What strains do ya have there?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Gwen himself said:


> View attachment 4267746 View attachment 4267745
> Ouch super deficient. Get some cal mag and ph your water / make sure the water temp is optimal for the plant to uptake the proper nutrients.
> 
> Are you
> ...


Lol no. These two cuts took almost 30 days to root. They are getting plenty of calmag. Had temp problems during rooting. They set in soil for 30 days. Before rooting. They def dont have any calmag def.

Especially with those sad lookn plants I'm good on any advice. Maybe you should drop a few, and you wouldnt have mag def every where The start of N tox in the top left. Clawing going on. Then you posted the same dumb bullshit in my thread. And posted your shit looking plant in there too. Maybe being a new member you should look around and read some posts. Before you just start blabbing away at the mouth. Let me guess you're a master grower. Bc from the looks of your plants. I'd say it's safe to say. That you think you are with your reply. Telling my to temp my water in a soil grow. Plus add more calmag. You've been a member on here since December. And you've managed to post dumb shit the entire time.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 20, 2019)

Glue


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Candyshop??? Or Southern Comfort.
> 
> She definitely has some ECSD notes to her for sure. With something sweet/floral like @HydroRed mentioned.
> 
> ...


Probably not much help to ya. I never grew out the ECSD. I grew the Candyshop from seed and I didnt really veg so visually I aint no help. I will say that I dont remember any purpling in the mains with my Candyshop. Is that an ECSD trait? I believe you'd see some purpling in the newest growth if it were the Candyshop as she has a tendency to go purple quick n easy because of the PCK lineage. Almost certain you'd experience some purpling if they got cold for any period of time....even in veg. Mine did. Hope this can help some?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

either got 3 or 4 ECSD seedlings up, testers, lil long sat lookin seedling leaves. One Candyshop up out of 5, sorry shoreline og, half packs left, and its seedling stem is purp. Wide, indica seedling leaves. Got the light a lil close and barely singed edges. Low quality pics to come when something to really look at.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 20, 2019)

I have yet to try the Candy line yet. I just started another semester of school, so my finances will be in a more comfortable place. If GLG still has the original Shoreline in stock, I’m still planning to buy that and cross it to a Haze. Probably Candyshop and a few others, too. Definitely Plaza Boss, as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Probably not much help to ya. I never grew out the ECSD. I grew the Candyshop from seed and I didnt really veg so visually I aint no help. I will say that I dont remember any purpling in the mains with my Candyshop. Is that an ECSD trait? I believe you'd see some purpling in the newest growth if it were the Candyshop as she has a tendency to go purple quick n easy because of the PCK lineage. Almost certain you'd experience some purpling if they got cold for any period of time....even in veg. Mine did. Hope this can help some?


Yeah that purpling is from the cold were they didnt root. They turned purple stems during there 30 day root lol.

Edit: and I checked out the shoreline clone and chem 91 clone while I was checking arcata ghosts for balls. Bc yesterday i thought i seen balls in the pic i posted. But it's all good. The pistils were jus so small i couldn't see em on the picture. Same calyx today has long pistils now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 20, 2019)

I dunno if any of this is interesting to you guys, but I am about to start another project. I have a feminized Killer A5 Haze (Neville’s/Nevil’s A5 Haze x Malawi) that can reach 30+%. My plan is to take my [(Purple Haze x Malawi) x Oldtimer’s Haze] and breed it to the Killer A5, then take the progeny of that and backcross it to the Killer A5 mother. She’s alright outside of her shell and above ground, but just barely. She’s seemingly thriving, though.

https://www.aceseeds.org/en/new-strains/killera5hazefem.html


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno if any of this is interesting to you guys, but I am about to start another project. I have a feminized Killer A5 Haze (Neville’s/Nevil’s A5 Haze x Malawi) that can reach 30%+. My plan is to take my [(Purple Haze x Malawi) x Oldtimer’s Haze] and breed it to the Killer A5, then take the progeny of that and backcross it to the Killer A5 mother. She’s alright outside of her shell and above ground, but just barely. She’s seemingly thriving, though.


I have some pollen that would go with that. From a huge beast of a male. I have a whole vial. Wink wink.


Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I have some pollen that would go with that. From a huge beast of a male. I have a whole vial. Wink wink.
> 
> 
> Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai)
> View attachment 4268102


Get at me, you’ve got my attention.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 20, 2019)

@shorelineOG glad to see this thread is still going. Glad I can say I was there in the beginning.
When I get back started I will definitely be trying some of your gear again.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 21, 2019)

Female TRK at 4 weeks
I kept the cup this plant was in sitting snugly in a pint mason jar.
She will be topped and transplanted tonight, and will stay under 12/12.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4268670 View attachment 4268671 Female RKS at 4 weeks
> I kept the cup this plant was in sitting snugly in a pint mason jar.
> She will be topped and transplanted tonight, and will stay under 12/12.


Kinda like kratky method?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 21, 2019)

Never seen that sort of grow. That's neat. So how does that Dixie cup and mason jar bussiness work exactly if you don't mind me asking? I'm fascinated by it now lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Satisfied with root growth and development thus far.ECSD and Candyshop go into flower to sex.First day of 10/14.
The runt ECSD,although still a little behind, has shaken the funk off and is thriving.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Satisfied with root growth and development thus far.ECSD and Candyshop go into flower to sex.First day of 10/14.
> The runt ECSD,although still a little behind, has shaken the funk off and is thriving.
> View attachment 4268828 View attachment 4268831View attachment 4268833 View attachment 4268834 View attachment 4268835


You think you can snap a pic of the main stem on the Candyshops if you get a chance to? @CoB_nUt
It could possibly help @whytewidow get a better guess on his "mystery plant" with the Candy Shop or SoCo hes got growing.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> You think you can snap a pic of the main stem on the Candyshops if you get a chance to? @CoB_nUt
> It could possibly help @whytewidow get a better guess on his "mystery plant" with the Candy Shop or SoCo hes got growing.


Will do,it'll be later tonight when the lights come on.There's not much stem to them at the moment tho.But I got him.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Kinda like kratky method?





SilentBob024 said:


> Never seen that sort of grow. That's neat. So how does that Dixie cup and mason jar bussiness work exactly if you don't mind me asking? I'm fascinated by it now lol.


I just put the cups in the jars to keep them close to the light, as I had a bigger plant in with them. Was just looking for something to "raise" them higher and the case of jars was just handy. I know nothing about "The Kratky Method", lol.
And after they had been in the jars for a while, the roots grew so long I didn't have any choice but to leave them there until time to transplant.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I just put the cups in the jars to keep them close to the light, as I had a bigger plant in with them. Was just looking for something to "raise" them higher and the case of jars was just handy. I know nothing about "The Kratky Method", lol.
> And after they had been in the jars for a while, the roots grew so long I didn't have any choice but to leave them there until time to transplant.


Just Google it. If your into hydro type growing. It's almost kinda like a set it and forget it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> You think you can snap a pic of the main stem on the Candyshops if you get a chance to? @CoB_nUt
> It could possibly help @whytewidow get a better guess on his "mystery plant" with the Candy Shop or SoCo hes got growing.


Good thinkn Red. I knew there was a reason we kept you around lol. Thanks man I never even thought about that.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

I think it was more for convienince and a drain catch than a "method" for Opie in this case.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I think it was more for convienince and a drain catch than a "method" for Opie in this case.


Exactly CoB.

I did just make this Flood and Drain for my first hydro grow.



Patent is Property of @HydroRed


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

Speaking of Soco....
I just burned a fatty of some thats been curing for like a month or better.
@shorelineOG nice work brother, shes a tasty one.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Exactly CoB.
> 
> I did just make this Flood and Drain for my first hydro grow.View attachment 4269164
> 
> View attachment 4269165


Setup looks familiar...HydroRed turned me on to his setup..looks like you beat me to it!Congrats!

Ps..welcome to the dark side!!!!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I just put the cups in the jars to keep them close to the light, as I had a bigger plant in with them. Was just looking for something to "raise" them higher and the case of jars was just handy. I know nothing about "The Kratky Method", lol.
> And after they had been in the jars for a while, the roots grew so long I didn't have any choice but to leave them there until time to transplant.


Still neat. The roots got big, not root bound and very healthy looking. Seems like your jar thing works decently anyways. Very cool. They would probably take riiiight off after a transplant too eh


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

I will be converting my 4x4 over to Red's F&D setup when it's done flowering.

edit* or Running 2 in a 2x4. I still haven't decided.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Setup looks familiar...HydroRed turned me on to his setup..looks like you beat me to it!Congrats!
> 
> Ps..welcome to the dark side!!!!


Look at my post again CoB, I forgot it the first time.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Look at my post again CoB, I forgot it the first time.


Thats funny lol
I own nothing....but I'll still accept payment in quality control samples


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Look at my post again CoB, I forgot it the first time.


Lol....I wasn't calling you out bro. I know you've been over to the Horticultural Whorehouse....eh at the bar.
What size spot are you gonna put that in? I have a couple of weeks to go to get the rest of the parts I need.Only need the tubs,maybe some more tubing,definitely need the pots(@HydroRed what do you think of the square pots?)and the f&d plug kits. I want to put 2 in a 2x4 to pheno hunt. Should be perfect to go thru 2 packs at a time 12/12 from seed with about 10-14 days of veg to get clones or topping for clone and recovery time. So,not really 12/12 from seed but yea...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats funny lol
> I own nothing....but I'll still accept payment in quality control samples


Done.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats funny lol
> I own nothing....but I'll still accept payment in quality control samples


You ARE the Head of Quality Control, Red.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

I ran across some food grade containers, about 3/4 of a gallon I think, it doesn't say anywhere on them and I didn't measure them. I think they'll work great for my needs.
I need a little more hydroton to fill up my containers and I'll be set. Like you CoB, I'm just waiting to clear some space (chop,chop).
And yeah I stop by Red's place quite often, lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol....I wasn't calling you out bro. I know you've been over to the Horticultural Whorehouse....eh at the bar.
> What size spot are you gonna put that in? I have a couple of weeks to go to get the rest of the parts I need.Only need the tubs,maybe some more tubing,definitely need the pots(@HydroRed what do you think of the square pots?)and the f&d plug kits. I want to put 2 in a 4x4 to pheno hunt. Should be perfect to go thru 2 packs at a time 12/12 from seed with about 10-14 days of veg to get clones or topping for clone and recovery time. So,not really 12/12 from seed but yea...


Square pots are awesome. Certainly if you have small plants and high numbers (perfect for pheno hunting) because technically you can utilize more space vs. round pots. Personal preference kinda deal I guess. I've used 24 oz solo cups to pheno hunt and run testers in my current hydro system. If I remember correctly there was room for up to 26 cups in one single flood tray. Didnt have to wash a single pot when I was done lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4269285
> I ran across some food grade containers, about 3/4 of a gallon I think, it doesn't say anywhere on them and I didn't measure them. I think they'll work great for my needs.
> I need a little more hydroton to fill up my containers and I'll be set. Like you CoB, I'm just waiting to clear some space (chop,chop).
> And yeah I stop by Red's place quite often, lol.


Opie,you HAVE post progress pics or sumthin somewhere.I'm not requesting you start a journal.But,if the beans you are gonna run in it are of any of the breeder's,chucker's or forum member...drop them in their thread good sir.If you will.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

@whytewidow not sure if the pics will be of any help at the stage they are in.3 & 4 nodes maybe 4"tall.Not much stem to 'em.Should have some stretch growth on them in a week to 10 days of being sexed tho.There will be a better representation of expressions.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Square pots are awesome. Certainly if you have small plants and high numbers (perfect for pheno hunting) because technically you can utilize more space vs. round pots. Personal preference kinda deal I guess. I've used 24 oz solo cups to pheno hunt and run testers in my current hydro system. If I remember correctly there was room for up to 26 cups in one single flood tray. Didnt have to wash a single pot when I was done lol.


I agree 100% about being able to fit more pots per space. I have square pots, but everytime I try to pack them in like that. Usually new strains. The side branching just explodes and then I got branches ontop of other branches in the pot next to it. Overlap like crazy In flower. I end up having to chop of thick side branching or whatever. Bc if I dont I get weird humidity problems from all the water between leaves laying on each other. I flower small time. 2x4 and two 32x32 tents. Depending how big they are after heaters humidifier or dehumidifier fans n whatnot. I can only get 3 to 4 in the 2x4. And 2 or 3 per 32x32. I need a 20x20 open room to flower in. My ideal setup would be 20 in veg and 20 in flower. At all times. With small spot to the side for baby babies. New seedlings and cuts. But until things change I gotta stay under ground.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @whytewidow not sure if the pics will be of any help at the stage they are in.3 & 4 nodes maybe 4"tall.Not much stem to 'em.Should have some stretch growth on them in a week to 10 days of being sexed tho.There will be a better representation of expressions.
> View attachment 4269325 View attachment 4269326 View attachment 4269327



Shes coming around. And I found the solo she was in. Its 100% candyshop. Its candyshop #3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shes coming around. And I found the solo she was in. Its 100% candyshop. Its candyshop #3
> 
> View attachment 4269951 View attachment 4269952 View attachment 4269953


Good,now I have reference pics for my Candys'!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Started another TOP and a Trench Foot, plus Jabba’s Stash by Bodhi and a Katsu Bubba x (Vietnam Black/Thai.). Preparing to flower the (Purple Haze/Malawi x Oldtimer’s Haze) after the Bangi is finished flowering in 2-3 weeks max.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 29, 2019)

Lookn better every day. But so far, almost zero stretch on the clone in flower. Looks like shes gonna be a frosty one too. Fans have trich pores all over them. 

Candyshop


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

1 Candyland with purp stem, 3 ECSD down the side. Sorry for blurple pic


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 29, 2019)

Sour Diesel. I have the flowering time at 16/8, I have no idea why she’s seemingly beginning to flower. I may have to up-pot.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

Found the issue. Potted her up into a 3 gallon a tablespoon with some 9-3-1 Bat Guano and medium constituted with Uprising Grow, Uprising Foundation, and Elemental Fish-based Ca/Mg/S fertilizer. Also added two hours to the light cycle.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 1, 2019)

Candyshop #3 

This run has been pathetic. From the clip of the clone to the 30 day root, to artic temps. She has been a trooper, and stayed in there. Shes really pumping out sour diesel notes and some sweet floral something. It smells good. Smells like dank weed. Lol. Shes only in a 1gal transplanter pot. Shes starting to stretch her legs some. But I think the cold kindve shocked her. And stunted the stretch. Bc shes developing flowers now. And has only stretched a few inches. I have more clones of it. To run again. I still need to clean up the lowers. I keep forgetting.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 2, 2019)

Shoreline bx.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## whytewidow (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm really diggin the nose and stem run coming off this candyshop #3. What the exact lineage of it @shorelineOG ???


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2019)

ECSD sexing.
1 showing male will be culled Mayana .
1 showing some weird branching,an extra branch offset and a bit raised from the normal node.The last one,the runt hasn't shown yet.
CandyShops are shorter and more robust.Didnt get a chance to snap pics of them.
The Dude.
 Crazy brancher  Runt
Group The male is on the left with the bent top.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 2, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Shoreline bx.View attachment 4275412


Is this off the mom for the bx seed run or a selection out of the bx seeds?


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Is this off the mom for the bx seed run or a selection out of the bx seeds?


Bx seed run.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 3, 2019)

Sour Diesel is now revegging and monster cropping. I’m sure she’ll be fine.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 3, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Bx seed run.


Probably going to order Shoreline Bx1 or Bx3 soon, whichever is available. Really serious about that Shoreline Haze. Are they available at GLG or something?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 3, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Probably going to order Shoreline Bx1 or Bx3 soon, whichever is available. Really serious about that Shoreline Haze. Are they available at GLG or something?


https://greatlakesgenetics.com/shoreline-bx.html


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 4, 2019)

I will place the order at the end of this month.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

2-3 ESCD are male. Hoping the crazy brancher is a gal,should know by 2nights lights on. None showing on the CandyShops as of last night.
@shorelineOG have you seen that branching in any of your ECSD?
I'm not really sure what it's called but if it is female and extra branch =more weight!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

Crazy branching ECSD confirmed female,yes!
Knocked her over,nearly snapped her in two,it's cool tho. Right where she bends is where I'll clone her.She gets transplanted manyana'. Thee other two ECSD males,going to meet their maker.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

CandyShop x3 1 confirmed female(the one by the loupe).Others should show soon.I had to really get in there and look.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 4, 2019)

So, I have 2 Trench Foot going, which were made from a Southern Comfort female and a Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush deep IBL male. If it’s cool, I’d like to show pictures of it off here, since it’s pretty much the progeny of Shoreline stuff. I also have 2x 10k Jack Herer x Destroyer. Destroyer is a pure Sativa hybrid made from Meao Thai, Mexican, and Colombian. Lastly, I have a Jabba’s Stash from Bodhi above ground, and am waiting on 2 Lebanese Sativas and a Wild Koh Chang Thai from World of Seeds. Obviously, also got the ESCD cuts; the one biggest cut is thoroughly monster cropped.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 5, 2019)

East Coast Sour Diesel cut #1, looking beautifully Frankenstein-as-fuck.

 

Cut #2

 

Cut #3 was supposed to go to a safe place sooner, but I may have to just pot it up before it dies.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> CandyShop x3 1 confirmed female(the one by the loupe).Others should show soon.I had to really get in there and look.View attachment 4276920 View attachment 4276923


I get real good branching on the sour d and glue. The diesel yields more and has stronger branches.
@whytewidow the candyshop is (sour grapes x pck) x (Bubba x pck). All the ones I've seen have broad leaves and short, Bubba dominant like cobnut's and doniawon's.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I get real good branching on the sour d and glue. The diesel yields more and has stronger branches.
> @whytewidow the candyshop is (sour grapes x pck) x (Bubba x pck). All the ones I've seen have broad leaves and short, Bubba dominant like cobnut's and doniawon's.


Thanks I was referring to the 3 offset branches per node.The one female escd didn't start this branching until the 5th node.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 5, 2019)

Dropped 5 Candy Shop recently, they all popped up pretty fast and happy. Running them alongside some Reserva Privada Kosher Kush F2s from an experienced resident chucker.

Really stoked to be running some more of your gear.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I get real good branching on the sour d and glue. The diesel yields more and has stronger branches.
> @whytewidow the candyshop is (sour grapes x pck) x (Bubba x pck). All the ones I've seen have broad leaves and short, Bubba dominant like cobnut's and doniawon's.


Shes definitely getting louder. She wont be very big. But that's 100% my fault. But I have more clones of it. That were rooted in normal time lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 5, 2019)

Candyshop


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 5, 2019)

ECSD


----------



## raggyb (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thee other two ECSD males,going to meet their maker.View attachment 4276919


Rest in peace hombres.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 5, 2019)

Texas RoadKill
She finally has taken off after the topping that she received. I'm thinking that maybe I should have given this one some veg time, as I'm not sure just how much more she's gonna grow before she stops.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4277484 View attachment 4277485 Texas RoadKill
> She finally has taken off after the topping that she received. I'm thinking that maybe I should have given this one some veg time, as I'm not sure just how much more she's gonna grow before she stops.


Very nice lookn plant though. Super healthy


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> ECSD


These gals still in veg Bo D?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4277484 View attachment 4277485 Texas RoadKill
> She finally has taken off after the topping that she received. I'm thinking that maybe I should have given this one some veg time, as I'm not sure just how much more she's gonna grow before she stops.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> These gals still in veg Bo D?


just flipped the light


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Candyshop #4 

Eeewwwwiiiieee. This lady is sweet diesel. Like sugar n diesel fuel mixed together. Stem rub you get this sweet light floral/fruit smell. Then bam straight diesel funk. She looks like she might just be a frosty lady. The 4k strips help some too though.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2019)

Gosh I hope mine don't stretch like that. Got one up first round and got four of them up this round in seedling tray, the candyshops. My ECSD have some of the fattest dang fanners I've seen in awhile, they have me excited as heck. One Candyshop ahead has nice indica leaves also, but not quite as wide as the ECSD's. Doniawon's Candyshop was straight funeral parlor floral headthumper, he said.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Gosh I hope mine don't stretch like that. Got one up first round and got four of them up this round in seedling tray, the candyshops. My ECSD have some of the fattest dang fanners I've seen in awhile, they have me excited as heck. One Candyshop ahead has nice indica leaves also, but not quite as wide as the ECSD's. Doniawon's Candyshop was straight funeral parlor floral headthumper, he said.


The lack of stretch was more than likely from the cold. It hit right as the stretch was starting. And I believe it slowed it way down. She wouldve gotten bigger if temps wouldve been in check.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

All CandyShops confirmed female.I ECSD trifoliate(?)confirmed female.Other 2 dudes were culled. 
The 4 of them will be transplanted to 1 or 2 gal smarties,topped,veg'd to recover and flipped.
Actually,I didn't top the ECSD,I did transplant it tho didn't want to top it and take her back to veg because she started spitting hairs profusely.
The mutant condition has her looking like 2 colas are firming from the top. Oh yea,she was flipped to flower yesterday.I forgot.Pic of the ECSD tomorrow,she's sleeping.

Candy shop x3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

ECSD the trifoliate.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 12, 2019)

2 candyshop

 4 shoreline bx


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Candyshop sweet funk o plenty. This thing is stinking it up. And shes purdy sticky. Wish ida vegged the clone longer, and kept the temps in check at the onset of the stretch. But mother nature had other plans. Below zero temp bullshit. She will still give me bout 2 zips. Shes a very very stinkn little plant. You know if brush against it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Candyshop sweet funk o plenty. This thing is stinking it up. And shes purdy sticky. Wish ida vegged the clone longer, and kept the temps in check at the onset of the stretch. But mother nature had other plans. Below zero temp bullshit. She will still give me bout 2 zips. Shes a very very stinkn little plant. You know if brush against it.
> 
> View attachment 4285167 View attachment 4285168 View attachment 4285169


mmmmmm. Looks like I'm in for a treat! Nicely done YT.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Candyshop sweet funk o plenty. This thing is stinking it up. And shes purdy sticky. Wish ida vegged the clone longer, and kept the temps in check at the onset of the stretch. But mother nature had other plans. Below zero temp bullshit. She will still give me bout 2 zips. Shes a very very stinkn little plant. You know if brush against it.
> 
> View attachment 4285167 View attachment 4285168 View attachment 4285169


Getting really frosty, looking great Ww, tasty.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> mmmmmm. Looks like I'm in for a treat! Nicely done YT.





Opie1971 said:


> Getting really frosty, looking great Ww, tasty.


Tyall very much. I jus wish ida vegged her longer. And not been so pessimistic about setting up my heater. The cold snap really hurt her stretch and growth. Especially when the stretch started. I noticed the first or second day when she started stretching, I thought I better get the heat back on. And I was busy. And thought I'd get it the next day. And the next never came. Then the cold didnt go away so i didnt have a choice. Lol. But as far growing goes. She eating a ton of mag. Shes getting 1g with megacrop every day. I feed every day. And she was starting to get a little mag deficiency. And I really dont care for the calmag i got. Bc it has alot of N in it. So I just went with Epsom salt. But feeding it every day will build up. I'll have to flush before the flush.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 26, 2019)

Texas Roadkill
Next time I'll give some veg time, this one has been under 12/12 from the start. I'm sure it'll make 4 really nice colas when it's finished.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4290189 View attachment 4290190 View attachment 4290191 Texas Roadkill
> Next time I'll give some veg time, this one has been under 12/12 from the start.


Pretty nice and bigger than most I have seen straight 12/12 that stink like a possums ass? I have thought about trying the Shoreline BX out


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Pretty nice and bigger than most I have seen straight 12/12 that stink like a possums ass? I have thought about trying the Shoreline BX out


On the stem rub, yes it's definitely skunky. With a couple other plants that are ready to be chopped sitting right next to this one, it's being overpowered. Once they're gone and this one starts gaining momentum, it's gonna really be stinking, you can really smell it when you get it out.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> On the stem rub, yes it's definitely skunky. With a couple other plants that are ready to be chopped sitting right next to this one, it's being overpowered. Once they're gone and this one starts gaining momentum, it's gonna really be stinking, you can really smell it when you get it out.


I help a friend cut a really obnoxious skunk years ago washed my hands and went to the mall and people were clearing a wide path like I had shit my pants lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I help a friend cut a really obnoxious skunk years ago washed my hands and went to the mall and people were clearing a wide path like I had shit my pants lol


Did u check ?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Did u check ?


Nah man can't get too uptight if the old moisture sensor goes off just keep steppin


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 26, 2019)

Candyshop 1,2 &3 #1 #2 #3 Another #3 I have my eye on this chick.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Candyshop sweet funk o plenty. This thing is stinking it up. And shes purdy sticky. Wish ida vegged the clone longer, and kept the temps in check at the onset of the stretch. But mother nature had other plans. Below zero temp bullshit. She will still give me bout 2 zips. _Shes a very very stinkn little plant. You know if brush against it._
> 
> View attachment 4285167 View attachment 4285168 View attachment 4285169


I wasnt lying was I? lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 27, 2019)

Eh...I made a mistake.The # 2 & "another #3" pic are 1 and the same. Don't upload while baked

I threw the Candyshops back in veg.May have left them to sex a day maybe two too long,golf ball stigma were forming.They have since switched back to full veg mode.Undecided if I want to top them.Definitely want to flip them soon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

ECSD night shot.Appears she worked herself out of the tricot stage at that bulky node. CandyShops still veg'n will be flipped soon


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> ECSD night shot.Appears she worked herself out of the tricot stage at that bulky node.View attachment 4293376 CandyShops still veg'n will be flipped soonView attachment 4293378


Definately a Sour D pheno. Gonna be nice.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Definately a Sour D pheno. Gonna be nice.


Thank you Baker,I was wondering.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 4, 2019)

So i have some gorilla glue going wish i would have taken pics before now but they all had two plants from one seed. All were about the same location or distance from the main stalk it was just weird. But here are some pics about 3 weeks in after transplanting 3 or 4 days ago. There are 3 in one tent and one in another with some autos im running. Will post more along the way as i promised oh and these beotches stink so may need to replace the carbon filter again.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

Candyshop

This thing is so sticky. Its unreal. I was messing around with a plant behind it this evening. And I took my hoodie off bc it was warm. And my forearm kept brushing up against it. Man it made my arm itch like nobody's business. And jesus the smell. When I got home and set down by the ol lady for a minute. She turned and looked at me. And said jesus go take a shower. I'm gettin high just smelling your stankn ass. Lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

I tried to get some better pics of Candyshop. I believe the tag on it said #4. If I remember correctly. This is the same one that wasnt sure if it was candyshop or soco. And then I found the solo cup from transplanting it. 

Sry the pics are huge. 4+ MB. My phone wont change it. I've tried cropping and resizing to a different format. And the piece of crap wont save them. Idk why. I've tried all kinds of thing. Even changing the resolution. It jus changes right back when i snap the pic. And saves it as an High Definition picture.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Got candy shop as a freebie from glg.. super vigorous veg growth. I popped 3 and had one stall but they are staying nice and squat but I like when side branching starts early. From all the reports i cant wait to dig in to more shoreline gear!


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I tried to get some better pics of Candyshop. I believe the tag on it said #4. If I remember correctly. This is the same one that wasnt sure if it was candyshop or soco. And then I found the solo cup from transplanting it.
> 
> Sry the pics are huge. 4+ MB. My phone wont change it. I've tried cropping and resizing to a different format. And the piece of crap wont save them. Idk why. I've tried all kinds of thing. Even changing the resolution. It jus changes right back when i snap the pic. And saves it as an High Definition picture.
> View attachment 4295100 View attachment 4295102 View attachment 4295104 View attachment 4295105 View attachment 4295106 View attachment 4295109 View attachment 4295110 View attachment 4295112 View attachment 4295114 View attachment 4295117


Good looking stuff, really frosty whyte, the Texas RoadKill that I have is looking like it's gonna be just as good if not better. These Shoreline plants from everyone are looking really good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I help a friend cut a really obnoxious skunk years ago washed my hands and went to the mall and people were clearing a wide path like I had shit my pants lol


I had a pack of skunk #1 in 02 and those fuckers would stink your whole house to high hell. Clothes, carpets, curtains etc it took a month to get rid of the stank.

In an illegal state it was no beuno. You could smell you house from down the road!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

@shorelineOG ECSD hungry lil buggers, eh? Only plant pot is dry every day. lol.Out of 9. Tryin to feed every other day, this bitch ain't lettin me. Started it under MH, threw it under LED to finish, did something to the leaves, but its healthy as a hoss, lil rootbound in a smartie, go figure. I post a pic when it gets goin, frost is just startin, but its bulkin up underneath, I didn't pinch or top, was expecting a taller plant.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 12, 2019)

Texas Roadkill 
Starting to beef up, and really frosty too. 80 days since sprout.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4298822 Texas Roadkill
> Starting to beef up, and really frosty too. 80 days since sprout.


She just looks like she reeks. Looking good!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a pack of skunk #1 in 02 and those fuckers would stink your whole house to high hell. Clothes, carpets, curtains etc it took a month to get rid of the stank.
> 
> In an illegal state it was no beuno. You could smell you house from down the road!


I grew out Sensi Skunk #1 in around 95. I was a total newb and we didn't have resources like the internet, just Jorge's books, High Times Ask Ed column and each other for advice.
My memories of the strain was a finicky feeder, low yield, sweet-n-skunk with a bit of lemon, like someone covering up the smell of skunk with that all natural lemon spray, and the least spider mite resistant strain in my garden.
The Borg could completely tent this strain and barely touch its neighboring strains.
I wasn't a huge fan of the strain, instead of a combo high, I prefered the heavy Indica varieties and the Hazes for different moods.
Smell was an issue as well. I lived in the middle of Seattle and that skunk odor would travel and get you 5 years.
Grow stores would throw you out the door and ban you for asking about odor control - post Op. Green Merchant.
Best you could buy were negative ion generators, which didn't really work at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out Sensi Skunk #1 in around 95. I was a total newb and we didn't have resources like the internet, just Jorge's books, High Times Ask Ed column and each other for advice.
> My memories of the strain was a finicky feeder, low yield, sweet-n-skunk with a bit of lemon, like someone covering up the smell of skunk with that all natural lemon spray, and the least spider mite resistant strain in my garden.
> The Borg could completely tent this strain and barely touch its neighboring strains.
> I wasn't a huge fan of the strain, instead of a combo high, I prefered the heavy Indica varieties and the Hazes for different moods.
> ...


Oh yeah, we didnt even know about carbon filters, lol. Those ion generators were no match for the skunk #1.

Whats weird is the skunk we had grew like a tree, super hardy not picky, easy to clone and yielded well. But the high was so so. A lot of people ended up running clones from friends who somehow got it from me. Once at a party some dude was bragging about how his buddy grew and had a kick ass bud to smoke with me, it ended up being my skunk. God knows how they ended up with it, friend of a friend I guess. But by that time I was growing blueberry so that skunk did nothing for me.

Now that blueberry was a finicky gal and mites would do just like you described. All over the bb but not one on the skunk.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> She just looks like she reeks. Looking good!


Thanks Red. And yeah, it's a stinker, if I had a whole room full I'd be screwed for sure, lol. I'm already sure I'm gonna like it.
I'dalso like to try out the Candy Shop that you guys are/have been running here lately.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Thanks Red. And yeah, it's a stinker, if I had a whole room full I'd be screwed for sure, lol. I'm already sure I'm gonna like it.
> I'dalso like to try out the Candy Shop that you guys are/have been running here lately.


I dont believe there is any disappointment to be found in the Candy Shop. I have a couple packs of Shoreline OG genetics (Candyman & Plaza Boss) Im hoarding until the time is right in the Horticultural Whorehouse lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 13, 2019)

@shorelineOG so, my two candyshops have already outstretched the ECSD, lol. Is that normal? lol and they are two weeks behind, but the ecsd sure is bulking up. Try to get a pic in a day or two.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 13, 2019)

The top pic is the gg in the auto tent the others are in a tent by themselves. The last two show the suckers that alll of them had but plucked the other two and im plucking these after i post not sure if this is common but all four had them. I have another two or so weeks left on the autos and will run two to a tent for flower. I will put a trellis on both tents and i will post more pics of them in the comming weeks ehen they go to flower.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 14, 2019)

Some Candyshop nuggetry on the flush. Super loud, super sticky. I'm so lookn forward to tasting this lady....


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 17, 2019)

Texas RoadKill
Getting Phat.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 21, 2019)

There's someone on Instagram selling a purple strain and calling it the clone only TX Shoreline. He claims he verified because Google has a purple shoreline, that's Devils Harvest. The real cut has 0 purple and huge serrated leaves. If you got scammed by him I will take care of you. He goes by texacannagrow or something


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 21, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> There's someone on Instagram selling a purple strain and calling it the clone only TX Shoreline. He claims he verified because Google has a purple shoreline, that's Devils Harvest. The real cut has 0 purple and huge serrated leaves. If you got scammed by him I will take care of you. He goes by texacannagrow or something


That's mighty fine of you sir.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 21, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3736371


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 22, 2019)

First smoke of Candyshop. Absolutely extreme sweet Diesel nose and taste. One of the better diesel nutes I've tasted. She smells of a sweet hard tac candy and diesel. With jus a touch of floral and body odor. She yielded 66 grams from a 1gal soil run. With horrible run. From rooting to flower. Horrid temp swings. With weird weather weve had. My wife absolutely loves the taste of it. The high is great. Sets in slowly. Not so much creeper. You get a head change immediately but it continues to get stronger n stronger as time ticks by. I dont run very much stuff twice or back to back. But this run I found a super nice Arcata Ghost Trainwreck leaner and this candyshop. Both are getting flowered again. The candyshop is on day 12 of flower. Clone run with veg time. Topped twice. I appreciate you getting these to me @shorelineOG lookn forward to see how she turns out with a cure. I give her a good solid 8.5 outta 10 with no cure.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2019)

Doniawon's CS tasted like purple bubba, lol. but reeked. Smoked an oz of it. Super sticky and dense. No deisel, floral bubba. Funeral parlor floral. Granny's perfume floral.


----------



## Palomar (Mar 24, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Shoreline bx.View attachment 4275412


Started some here... looking forward to this and the SoCo.

respect,
pal


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 24, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out Sensi Skunk #1 in around 95. I was a total newb and we didn't have resources like the internet, just Jorge's books, High Times Ask Ed column and each other for advice.
> My memories of the strain was a finicky feeder, low yield, sweet-n-skunk with a bit of lemon, like someone covering up the smell of skunk with that all natural lemon spray, and the least spider mite resistant strain in my garden.
> The Borg could completely tent this strain and barely touch its neighboring strains.
> I wasn't a huge fan of the strain, instead of a combo high, I prefered the heavy Indica varieties and the Hazes for different moods.
> ...


Two quickies please.......
^^^^ would you rec sensi now?
Can someone link me some info about shoreline bx please. I really like what I see here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Two quickies please.......
> ^^^^ would you rec sensi now?
> Can someone link me some info about shoreline bx please. I really like what I see here.


I haven't started a pack of Sensi Seeds since 96.
So anything I have to say is second hand.
They had some good stuff back when, but I haven't heard many positive reviews about them recently.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 2, 2019)

Ecsd


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 4, 2019)

Texas Roadkill (Chem 91 x Lime Green)

At exactly 100 days from sprout. Probably the most dense and heaviest nuggets I've ever grown.
This plant was grown under 12/12 from the start, it would have yielded extremely well if it had been given any veg time at all, but will still be well over 2 zips, close to 3. Would be the perfect strain for sog, as this plant took up less than 1sq ft.

Oh yeah, this is some extremely stinky stuff!! Grow with Caution.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4311883 View attachment 4311884 Texas Roadkill (Chem 91 x Lime Green)
> 
> At exactly 100 days from sprout. Probably the most dense and heaviest nuggets I've ever grown.
> This plant was grown under 12/12 from the start, it would have yielded extremely well if it had been given any veg time at all, but will still be well over 2 zips, close to 3. Would be the perfect strain for sog, as this plant took up less than 1sq ft.
> ...


Nice work Opie!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 4, 2019)

ECSD.I have to check but it's between 7-8 weeks from flip or 8-9.  @shorelineOG mine is looking somewhat similar in bud structure. What is the flower time on these?
Oh,I screwed up my Candyshops with a lighting debacle,so I shamelessly won't be posting pics until they start nugging up.They are just out of stretch now.

edit* This Sunday will be week 8.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 4, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4311883 View attachment 4311884 Texas Roadkill (Chem 91 x Lime Green)
> 
> At exactly 100 days from sprout. Probably the most dense and heaviest nuggets I've ever grown.
> This plant was grown under 12/12 from the start, it would have yielded extremely well if it had been given any veg time at all, but will still be well over 2 zips, close to 3. Would be the perfect strain for sog, as this plant took up less than 1sq ft.
> ...


Nicely Done my dude!


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely Done my dude!


It goes about 70 days.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice work Opie!





CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely Done my dude!


Thanks guys, if I could, I'd share one of these rocks with you, they're really solid, impressive nuggets. Great genetics. The strain I'd like to try next would be Crystal Beach (Shoreline x GG4), it'd be awesome I'm thinking. Many thanks to @shorelineOG.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> ECSD.I have to check but it's between 7-8 weeks from flip or 8-9.View attachment 4312023 View attachment 4312024 @shorelineOG mine is looking somewhat similar in bud structure. What is the flower time on these?
> Oh,I screwed up my Candyshops with a lighting debacle,so I shamelessly won't be posting pics until they start nugging up.They are just out of stretch now.
> 
> edit* This Sunday will be week 8.


This ones looking rather tasty as well CoB!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 4, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> This ones looking rather tasty as well CoB!


Thank you brotha.


----------



## PhilThyGrassworks (Apr 6, 2019)

Does anyone kmow if the Shoreline Bx from OES is the Bx1 or Bx3 version? @shorelineOG


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 6, 2019)

PhilThyGrassworks said:


> Does anyone kmow if the Shoreline Bx from OES is the Bx1 or Bx3 version? @shorelineOG


The bx is a bx1. The bx males are great for breeding and you will see from the females they're very uniform and stable.


----------



## PhilThyGrassworks (Apr 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> The bx is a bx1. The bx males are great for breeding and you will see from the females they're very uniform and stable.


Awesome. Thank you for clarifying. @shorelineOG I was also wondering if they are good for outdoor, and how long for flowering time?


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 6, 2019)

PhilThyGrassworks said:


> Awesome. Thank you for clarifying. @shorelineOG I was also wondering if they are good for outdoor, and how long for flowering time?


 They do great outdoors. It's a sturdy plant so it doesn't get floppy like glue or a lot of strains. Indoors I give it 60 days.


----------



## PhilThyGrassworks (Apr 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> They do great outdoors. It's a sturdy plant so it doesn't get floppy like glue or a lot of strains. Indoors I give it 60 days.


Exellent. Do they like to stretch? Are phenos predominatly Shoreline? @shorelineOG


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4311883 View attachment 4311884 Texas Roadkill (Chem 91 x Lime Green)
> 
> At exactly 100 days from sprout. Probably the most dense and heaviest nuggets I've ever grown.
> This plant was grown under 12/12 from the start, it would have yielded extremely well if it had been given any veg time at all, but will still be well over 2 zips, close to 3. Would be the perfect strain for sog, as this plant took up less than 1sq ft.
> ...


Great job! Definitely going to get some of these beans. That looks perfect for my SOG op.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 7, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Great job! Definitely going to get some of these beans. That looks perfect for my SOG op.


Look no further, you'll be impressed with what ya get when you finish a run. And if you seek more variety, hit up @shorelineOG here, he can give ya the heads-up on all the strains that he has.

And thanks man!


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 9, 2019)

So quick question. I have the gg4 s1's in flower and im getting a garlic and onion smell from one of them. From what i have read most have a earthy skunky smell. So has anyone else had this smell with there gg4's?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

ECSD @68-69 days.Before being chopped n screwed. She's a chunky gal.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

collapsed under her own weight. 3 headed main side nug one of the lowest nugs on the plant


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> collapsed under her own weight.View attachment 4317049 3 headed mainView attachment 4317051 side nugView attachment 4317054 one of the lowest nugs on the plantView attachment 4317058


The whole plant looks like one giant bud. It looks like an easy trim.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 13, 2019)

No joke, talk about a donkey dick!

Nicely ripened! Well done!


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> collapsed under her own weight.View attachment 4317049 3 headed mainView attachment 4317051 side nugView attachment 4317054 one of the lowest nugs on the plantView attachment 4317058


Really nice work CoB!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice plant @CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> The whole plant looks like one giant bud. It looks like an easy trim.


It basically is! My veg lighting schedule caused the growth along with a few other cultivars.
Easy Peasy trim job.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Really nice work CoB!


Thank you Opie.Grow love brotha.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice plant @CoB_nUt


Thank you Red
Appreciate cha brother.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you Red
> Appreciate cha brother.


What's the nose on her? impressive work bro


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> What's the nose on her? impressive work bro


Thank you Gold Nuggs. I'm not quite apt to smells and flavors yet but here is my ameturish attempt at a description. While chopping her I got woody lemon fuel with some funk in there.I think from the shoreline bx.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

CandyShop #'s 1,2,&3.
#1

#2 The frostiest thus far and shortest of the 3.


#3


These are the last beans to be part of the "lighting mishap" of veg. They were veg'd under 6/6/6/6.Sexed under 10/14,then put back into veg.They may have gotten 3-4 days of the 6/6/6/6 veg schedule before I realized what was going on with the other beans in flower,_hormonal confusion_ is what I'll call it,and switched the veg schedule back to 14/10.
My ECSD showed tricot or triploid branching once she got into flower for sexing.
A bunch of reveg type growth and single bladed leaves were the result of the _hormonal confusion._
I'm now confident the hormonal confusion is the culprit.It happened to 2 of 3 of my Goofy Grape also.
*This fuck up is totally on me and has nothing to do with the gear or genetics.*
My next run of ECSD & CandyShop will be visually more aesthetic and look like a traditional plant...heh..lol. I promise.
These gals will get haircuts/a bit of defoliation as there is way too much vegetation for my liking.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> CandyShop #'s 1,2,&3.
> #1View attachment 4318042
> View attachment 4318043
> #2 The frostiest thus far and shortest of the 3.View attachment 4318045
> ...


Looking really good CoB, really good.
#3 looks like she may be showing a little purple eh?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

Thank you brotha @Opie1971. I didn't really get in there to examine them closely.It was lights out when I snatched them out to snap a few quick pics,as I had been lacking on pic updates of them.
It could be the flash from my camera and just the right angle giving that appearance.
I'll get or try to get better shots tonight after lights on and I clean them up a bit.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 18, 2019)

Sour D.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 18, 2019)

How close to the original ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 18, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> How close to the original ?


That's the original. It's at 6 weeks, it goes about 70 days.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 18, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour D.View attachment 4319883View attachment 4319887


Hydro or soil?


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Hydro or soil?


Hydro


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 22, 2019)

So wanted to do an update, im at day 24 in flower. my one light went out so now i have all four in one tent which sucks but do what you gotta do. I did have a lockout issue going on but i got my ph dialed back in and back on track. sorry about the pic quality but it is what it is.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 27, 2019)

Bubba.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 27, 2019)

Sour d.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 27, 2019)

Not sure which one to start first, I’m certain both of them will be really great. I may start a new thread or just post updates here, either way, they’re gonna be sprouted by this time next week.


----------



## Elsembrador (Apr 27, 2019)

Boom!!! Haven’t been on in a while as I been swamped but here’s my ladies glue, sour d, candy man, and some other strain just started flower today these are in dwc they love being topped/fim lst the sour seems to thrive more than others


----------



## Elsembrador (May 1, 2019)

6 days since flipped to flower ! They are starting to fill the netting


----------



## shorelineOG (May 2, 2019)

Diesel.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 5, 2019)

Day 38 of flower.I found out that my ph pen has been screwed up so it has been causing havoc in my tent but now that i figured it out now i can get back on track.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 5, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Day 38 of flower.I found out that my ph pen has been screwed up so it has been causing havoc in my tent but now that i figured it out now i can get back on track.


What strains do you have ?


----------



## maxamus1 (May 5, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> What strains do you have ?


Those are gg4 s1 i believe


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2019)

Bubba


----------



## Elsembrador (May 6, 2019)

Quick update


----------



## Elsembrador (May 6, 2019)

Taking 3 cuttings from each plant all keepers


----------



## Opie1971 (May 6, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4324038 Not sure which one to start first, I’m certain both of them will be really great. I may start a new thread or just post updates here, either way, they’re gonna be sprouted by this time next week.


12 for 12 on germination. I’ll post pics when they get farther along.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 6, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 12 for 12 on germination. I’ll post pics when they get farther along.


What strains ?


----------



## Opie1971 (May 6, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> What strains ?


Crippy. I put them in medium last Monday, by Friday all were up.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Crippy. I put them in medium last Monday, by Friday all were up.


I’m trying to pick some up pretty soon


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 10, 2019)

INFO
Tester Name :CoB_nUt
Strain :ECSD
Method Smoked :Joint,blunt,Pax vape,rosin.

APPEARANCE


SMELL

Dominant smell of bud :Fuely Cleaner,slight lemon pledge.Some funk
Associated smells of bud :Fuel,cleaner,pungent.

TASTE

Dominant flavour :lemon pledge,pinesol,
Associated flavours :lemon

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth)8
- cough factor? : yes/no No

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) 75% Head 25%Body
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 7
Duration : (approx length of buzz, from first hit)1.5 -2 hours
Use : Daytime/Bedtime Anytime
Munchies? : yes
-----------------------------------------------------
CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT
turpentine (*)
metallic ()
ammonia () - urine () - vinegar ()
bleach ()
lotions () - plastics () - glues ()

SWEET
fruity () - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () - citrus () - orange () - lemon (*) - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutti frutti ()

floral (*) - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - methol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY
woody () - incense () - hardwood () - sage () - juniper () - cedar () - pine (*)
basil () - garlic () - dill () - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY
earthy () - loam () - dirt () - musty (*) - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunky (*)
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves () - trees ()

@shorelineOG thank you for letting me test.


----------



## Palomar (May 12, 2019)

Can you point me to info/ what to expect with So Comfort and the Shore Bx? I’m psyched to get these going and that diesel looks great. Good work!

respect,
pal


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

These are my ladies !! The big ass lady is the glue she totally took over the tent the other 3 are doing great but I wasn’t expecting that glue to explode like that.


----------



## kona gold (May 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> INFO
> Tester Name :CoB_nUt
> Strain :ECSD
> Method Smoked :Joint,blunt,Pax vape,rosin.
> ...


Really nice photography!
Looks very dank!


----------



## HydroRed (May 16, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> View attachment 4334133 View attachment 4334134
> 
> These are my ladies !! The big ass lady is the glue she totally took over the tent the other 3 are doing great but I wasn’t expecting that glue to explode like that.


Looks good, but I notice a lot of single blade leaves on your Glue?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Looks good, but I notice a lot of single blade leaves on your Glue?


Good catch red and yes idk if once I switched to hps the plant got stressed but she was good then they just started shooting. She still seems ok other than that I been keeping a close eye on her she is getting her fan leaves back


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 16, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Really nice photography!
> Looks very dank!


Thank you. Lowley camera phone. She is very dank.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 16, 2019)

Hey guys, I started a new thread in the ‘Seed and Strain Reviews’ section.
It’s just just my germination pics of the Shoreline Crippy for now, but there’ll be more posted as they grow.
Any and everyone is welcome, feel free to post and/or comment.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 18, 2019)

Candy Shop testers.Chop Chop @day 66.Couldn't get to them at day 63 to axe them.
#1


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 18, 2019)

CandyShop#2
    Not my best work.These gals took a licking and kept on ticking.Not one intersex issue arose from the abuse they suffered.Light burn,veg schedule mishap,inconsistent hand waterings(times),and drought. 
I also,chopped #3 before I realized I hadn't snapped pics.


----------



## mistermagoo (May 18, 2019)

Sour diesel


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> CandyShop#2
> View attachment 4335171 View attachment 4335172 View attachment 4335173 View attachment 4335174 Not my best work.These gals took a licking and kept on ticking.Not one intersex issue arose from the abuse they suffered.Light burn,veg schedule mishap,inconsistent hand waterings(times),and drought.
> I also,chopped #3 before I realized I hadn't snapped pics.


Second one looks like a little sour d.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (May 20, 2019)

Nug shots of a couple Shoreline Bx havested 9wks. Earthy, pinesol, blk pepper, citrusy aromas. 8.5 outta 10 potency. Vegged 6wks from seed, yield 76g from 2 plants. If u haven't ran this, u need to.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 22, 2019)

Ok so we r on day 55 and one has already been chopped she was to weak to hold her self up one is about to come down because no matter what i do shes just not happy then there are the two smaller ones the ones that are squat and bush woun yeiled the best but that is my falt just like the other two. For my first run of her i dont think i did horrible but not great either but i will buy a pack to run again.i will say the stank they put out is absolutely lovely though.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (May 22, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Ok so we r on day 55 and one has already been chopped she was to weak to hold her self up one is about to come down because no matter what i do shes just not happy then there are the two smaller ones the ones that are squat and bush woun yeiled the best but that is my falt just like the other two. For my first run of her i dont think i did horrible but not great either but i will buy a pack to run again.i will say the stank they put out is absolutely lovely though.


Are these shoreline bx? Looking good bud.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 22, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> Are these shoreline bx? Looking good bud.


No they are gg4. And thanks .


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 22, 2019)

Could anyone tell me the difference between Shoreline Bx, Roadkill Master and Southern Comfort? I've been giving all 3 a hard look and can't make up my mind. I'm looking for old school skunk?
Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## shorelineOG (May 22, 2019)

Michigian-Dave said:


> Could anyone tell me the difference between Shoreline Bx, Roadkill Master and Southern Comfort? I've been giving all 3 a hard look and can't make up my mind. I'm looking for old school skunk?
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave


If you're looking for raw potency, go with Southern Comfort. 
I've seen smoke reports and it gets 10 out of 10 on potency while the other 2 strains score an 8.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for getting back to me ShorelineOG, I was talking abought the skunk smell. I'm looking for the stuff I use to smoke 30 years ago.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2019)




----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2019)




----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2019)




----------



## CoB_nUt (May 24, 2019)

Are the last 2 pics that Katsu Bubba?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Are the last 2 pics that Katsu Bubba?


Yes


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 24, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes


I knew it.Damn,I'm salivating.One of these days...


----------



## Elsembrador (May 24, 2019)

Candy man


----------



## mistermagoo (May 25, 2019)

Sour diesel 

  


More info in my journal https://www.rollitup.org/t/mister-magoo-land.987057/


----------



## shorelineOG (May 25, 2019)

Some new stuff and some older stuff are available at Blockchain Novelties. 
Sour D (ecsd Bx2)
Shoreline Bx2
Texas Roadkill 
Candyman


----------



## Elsembrador (May 27, 2019)

Popped these Shoreline bx 10 days ago


----------



## mistermagoo (May 30, 2019)

This sour d is so photogenic and the high is the best I’ve really ever experienced, it just works with my needs so well. Starting to get there


----------



## quetelojuma (May 31, 2019)

hi mate, is it possible to get some shoreline beans? I have a long time in the search. Thanks


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

quetelojuma said:


> hi mate, is it possible to get some shoreline beans? I have a long time in the search. Thanks


Plenty of places to shop for shoreline seeds


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 31, 2019)

*The 2 places that are located in the USA that I know of are Oregon Elite Seeds* and *Great Lake Genetics. If anyone knows of other seed banks that sell Shoreline gear let me know.*


----------



## Tomba (May 31, 2019)

dude @shorelineOG 
why do you keep selling that texas roadkill garbage? *WTF* It's been long enough for you to have grown out some of those beans yourself to see that what I told you is true, maybe try growing out some of your own shit to keep it real


----------



## shorelineOG (May 31, 2019)

Tomba said:


> dude @shorelineOG
> why do you keep selling that texas roadkill garbage? *WTF* It's been long enough for you to have grown out some of those beans yourself to see that what I told you is true, maybe try growing out some of your own shit to keep it real


People like it and ask for it by name. 
You claimed to be unhappy with it. I offered to replace it with your choice of anything. You declined it. What can I do to make you happy? 
Got any pictures?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 31, 2019)

There is multiple grows of it from credible and skilled growers.


Tomba said:


> dude @shorelineOG
> why do you keep selling that texas roadkill garbage? *WTF* It's been long enough for you to have grown out some of those beans yourself to see that what I told you is true, maybe try growing out some of your own shit to keep it real


----------



## dandyrandy (May 31, 2019)

I need to try some shoreline.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 31, 2019)

I'm trying to make up my mind between Shoreline Bx, Southern Comfort and Texas Road Kill.
Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> There is multiple grows of it from credible and skilled growers.


Bro I’ll grab some this week and post pics HMU with price


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

Michigian-Dave said:


> I'm trying to make up my mind between Shoreline Bx, Southern Comfort and Texas Road Kill.
> Any suggestions anyone?


I have some shoreline bx about to go 12/12 they look solid!! I’m also about to finish ecsd & gg


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

Tomba said:


> dude @shorelineOG
> why do you keep selling that texas roadkill garbage? *WTF* It's been long enough for you to have grown out some of those beans yourself to see that what I told you is true, maybe try growing out some of your own shit to keep it real


What was fucked up with it ?? Herm? Low yield? Also what medium, and light did you use ?


----------



## doniawon (May 31, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> What was fucked up with it ?? Herm? Low yield? Also what medium, and light did you use ?


Just a hater!. 

Shoreline, thank you for preserving an icon. 
Also thank you for sharing, hope all is well .
Anyone who stumbles upon a true rks should do the same. 

Much needed treasure that's sadly Gonzo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2019)

Breeders can't grow your weed for you, lol. Funny how folks blame breeders when they grow booty ass weed.

I've sent out many testers and some folks get stellar plants and some booty. The ones that went booty had zero to do with genetics other than one cross throwing out hermies. Ill take the heat on the hermie but not the booty grown.


----------



## doniawon (May 31, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Sour diesel
> 
> View attachment 4339370 View attachment 4339371
> 
> ...


Love your journal, u do great things. 
Glad u found your meds!!


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Breeders can't grow your weed for you, lol. Funny how folks blame breeders when they grow booty ass weed.
> 
> I've sent out many testers and some folks get stellar plants and some booty. The ones that went booty had zero to do with genetics other than one cross throwing out hermies. Ill take the heat on the hermie but not the booty grown.


It makes no sense imo every seed has potential just takes time to learn the strain u use so you can dial in nutes yields and potency just my 2 cents


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 1, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Love your journal, u do great things.
> Glad u found your meds!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomba (Jun 1, 2019)

not one of you has grown his texas roadkill including him so call me a hater if you like. Hopefully nobody else wastes their money on those. And it's true he did offer me replacement seeds which was stand up of him but facts are facts nothing even close to the Shoreline or RKS in those beans and that's why he shouldn't continue dropping them for sale. Fuck how hard is it to grow out a few of your own beans especially after someone tells you that the targeted goal wasn't reached?? 
@doniawon do you even read what you write? Thanks for preserving an icon???? Followed up with "Much needed treasure that's sadly Gonzo"???? lmao


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 1, 2019)

Tomba said:


> not one of you has grown his texas roadkill including him so call me a hater if you like. Hopefully nobody else wastes their money on those. And it's true he did offer me replacement seeds which was stand up of him but facts are facts nothing even close to the Shoreline or RKS in those beans and that's why he shouldn't continue dropping them for sale. Fuck how hard is it to grow out a few of your own beans especially after someone tells you that the targeted goal wasn't reached??
> @doniawon do you even read what you write? Thanks for preserving an icon???? Followed up with "Much needed treasure that's sadly Gonzo"???? lmao


I’m actually going to try to grab some but what medium did you grow in ?? Light choice? Nutrients? Pics ??


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 1, 2019)

Tomba said:


> not one of you has grown his texas roadkill including him so call me a hater if you like. Hopefully nobody else wastes their money on those. And it's true he did offer me replacement seeds which was stand up of him but facts are facts nothing even close to the Shoreline or RKS in those beans and that's why he shouldn't continue dropping them for sale. Fuck how hard is it to grow out a few of your own beans especially after someone tells you that the targeted goal wasn't reached??
> @doniawon do you even read what you write? Thanks for preserving an icon???? Followed up with "Much needed treasure that's sadly Gonzo"???? lmao


Go back to page 85 dude. Do you have any pics of your Shoreline plants?


----------



## Tomba (Jun 1, 2019)

stinky and roadkill are totally different descriptions, seeds with roadkill as part of the name should be much more than just stinky or just change the name to something less suggestive is my point


----------



## doniawon (Jun 2, 2019)

Tomba said:


> not one of you has grown his texas roadkill including him so call me a hater if you like. Hopefully nobody else wastes their money on those. And it's true he did offer me replacement seeds which was stand up of him but facts are facts nothing even close to the Shoreline or RKS in those beans and that's why he shouldn't continue dropping them for sale. Fuck how hard is it to grow out a few of your own beans especially after someone tells you that the targeted goal wasn't reached??
> @doniawon do you even read what you write? Thanks for preserving an icon???? Followed up with "Much needed treasure that's sadly Gonzo"???? lmao


I have grown it aswell shoreline x alien

I ran an elite cut of rks from 95/99 called Trinity. 
I've been hunting skunk since I lost her. 

Who the fuck are you?. Could give a shit about your opinion. 
Different strokes for different folks. If you don't care for it fine. 
Why do you feel the need to troll?

I've ran probably 2/3k "strains". True rks is my favorite. Wes was kind enough to share his Texas roadkill. 
The shoreline is very much a skunk. Much closer to the true rks of the late 80's early 90's than anything else I've come across. 
Glad I got a glimpse of something close. 
Sorry it's not your cup of tea, if you can point us in a better direction, please do!. 
Otherwise drop it and quit starting shit.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 2, 2019)

Speaking hunting skunks. 

Have 5 3chem from tds first release in veg atm from seed. 
Fingers crossed. 
Also dropping some old snowdog gear from rezdawg, circa 96'. 

Ran through a Altoids tin of unlce fester I scored from an old biker at Sturgis.. no luck. 

If anyone has a pack of laplata skunk I'd be happy to bid on em. 

Just random leads thought I'd share. 

Rks is the nessey of the industry. 

Can't wait until someone figures it out!.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 2, 2019)

Still have the ecsd u sent me Wes. 

Hearing it's amazing!?. 

Was thinking of checking them out soon aswell.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone recognize this candy shop pheno? This special lil lady was a freebie quickie. She was in a one gal pot for only two weeks! Poor gal was topped, transplanted into a 5 gal, and thrown into flower same day just to fill a lil gap! Early stem rubs give me putrid spoiled grape smells  Something told me to save the lil 2" three node cut after topping


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Sour D coming down today 

   

80/20 cloudy to Amber


----------



## Palomar (Jun 4, 2019)

Michigian-Dave said:


> Could anyone tell me the difference between Shoreline Bx, Roadkill Master and Southern Comfort? I've been giving all 3 a hard look and can't make up my mind. I'm looking for old school skunk?
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave


I’ve got bx and SoCo flowering now... couldn’t decide and glad I couldn’t- they both look great. Bought for the same reason... hoping for that ultra stinky roadkill skunk style.

respect,
pal


----------



## raggyb (Jun 4, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Also dropping some old snowdog gear from rezdawg, circa 96'.


Snowdog and By Tor? I couldn't resist


----------



## doniawon (Jun 7, 2019)

Sour d looks good magoo


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 8, 2019)

Crippy


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4346834
> Crippy


Nice I’m popping mines today keep us posted !


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 11, 2019)

Here’s a shoreline bx fem it was 1 out of three popped but she looks great


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 13, 2019)

Here’s my sample nug of some candyman


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 20, 2019)

Here’s and update on my shoreline bx female! I’ll be transplanting into 3gal this weekend I’ll update in a few weeks again before I flip to flower


----------



## Michigian-Dave (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for the update.
I'm getting ready to run the same thing in a couple of months so I'll be following this thread closely.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 21, 2019)

Michigian-Dave said:


> Thanks for the update.
> I'm getting ready to run the same thing in a couple of months so I'll be following this thread closely.


I got you man! She’s looking like she will be a monster


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 1, 2019)

My shoreline sour d!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking good @Elsembrador 
Whats the nose on it?


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Looking good @Elsembrador
> Whats the nose on it?


What up red ! Yea man it’s hella gassy with a touch of lime definitely what I expected from the strain also yields look solid!


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 3, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> What up red ! Yea man it’s hella gassy with a touch of lime definitely what I expected from the strain also yields look solid!


It that from seed or his cut from strainly?


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 3, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> It that from seed or his cut from strainly?


Seeds! But I’m sure his cuts are just as good I might even try some just to see the difference


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2019)

Candyman (sour grapes x pck).


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Candyman (sour grapes x pck).View attachment 4361181


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Candyman (sour grapes x pck).View attachment 4361181


have a friend that kept the baggie I gave him some in as its still got the sticky crystals on the inside of baggie. Calls it purple sticky and I get asked all the time when that guy is comin back to town. lol


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 7, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Candyman (sour grapes x pck).View attachment 4361181


that looks great.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 7, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Candyman (sour grapes x pck).View attachment 4361181


One of my favorites!! If youre sitting on a pack of these, youre sitting on gold. A unique flower all her own with terps for days.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> have a friend that kept the baggie I gave him some in as its still got the sticky crystals on the inside of baggie. Calls it purple sticky and I get asked all the time when that guy is comin back to town. lol


It makes some amazing shatter and rosin.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> It makes some amazing shatter and rosin.


when I first took it to em, small roomful, all chattin, etc, and I pulled it out and opened the baggie and had to pull it apart like it was lightly glued, and it was dead silence, then pulling any out left a smear and by the time the bud gets out, everyone was just watchin and smilin, of course askin the age old questions, how much, got any more? I said dude just left town, I caught him at the gas station, lol. So I can imagine on the on the squishin, etc.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 10, 2019)

is there a good pheno in the texas road kill? ive went thru 3 so far and no keeper yet.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 10, 2019)

oldtymemusic said:


> is there a good pheno in the texas road kill? ive went thru 3 so far and no keeper yet.


3 seeds or 3 packs and what are the phenos you found like? I can replace them if you don't find what you're looking for and clones are a good option for those who don't like pheno hunting.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 10, 2019)

i got a pack of 12 and did half of them. 3 female. #1 no smell or oil. #2 a lil oil and only stinky if you rub the stalk. #3 shorter hair and tighter and oilier, a lil bit of fruity smell. #3 is the only one with a amount of flavour.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 10, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> 3 seeds or 3 packs and what are the phenos you found like? I can replace them if you don't find what you're looking for and clones are a good option for those who don't like pheno hunting.


pm me sometime, thanks for the reply!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 10, 2019)

oldtymemusic said:


> i got a pack of 12 and did half of them. 3 female. #1 no smell or oil. #2 a lil oil and only stinky if you rub the stalk. #3 shorter hair and tighter and oilier, a lil bit of fruity smell. #3 is the only one with a amount of flavour.


The 3 RKS seeds that I popped a couple of years ago weren't at all stinky either. Wasn't at all skunky. I may try a clone. They don't seem to be true from seed.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey Shoreline it's awesome to see you in here talking to your people I just went and copped a pack of Your ecsd and I was wondering whose cut you used on the sour diesel do you know if it was AJ's cut or what's going on behind the scenes with your with your sour d? Thx!


----------



## Tomba (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 13, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Hey Shoreline it's awesome to see you in here talking to your people I just went and copped a pack of Your ecsd and I was wondering whose cut you used on the sour diesel do you know if it was AJ's cut or what's going on behind the scenes with your with your sour d? Thx!


It's the original east coast cut.


----------



## Palomar (Jul 21, 2019)

Any info on Southern Comfort compared to the bx? Genetic background? Curing a SoCo and starting some more. 

respect,
pal


----------



## Palomar (Jul 22, 2019)

Bx and SoCo are finally ready to cure. Really have been looking forward to these and have a few more started. Here is the Bx going into cure.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 22, 2019)

Palomar said:


> Any info on Southern Comfort compared to the bx? Genetic background? Curing a SoCo and starting some more.
> 
> respect,
> pal


*Southern Comfort* = (GMO x Shoreline)
This was my experience with the Soco:
CLICK HERE


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 27, 2019)

Here’s my shoreline bx 7days in flower.


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 1, 2019)

Here’s another update on my shoreline bx


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 1, 2019)

3 Shoreline ‘Crippy’

This is the smallest plant, 3g airpot, Pro-Mix.

The 2 big girls, 5g airpots. (1 above, 1 below)


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 1, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 3 Shoreline ‘Crippy’
> View attachment 4372844
> This is the smallest plant, 3g airpot, Pro-Mix.
> View attachment 4372845
> ...


Bro those are next for they look great solid work !!


----------



## ShorelineKid (Aug 9, 2019)

hello !!!

I'm From Europe ( Germany )
Xcuse me 4 my English....

After Smoking Shoreline ( Devil Harvest seeds )
i was directly in Love with that Taste...

i decide to buy 10x Fem Shoreline seeds.
not 1 !!! seed popped.....

now.... after Reading more about Shoreline :
found a lot of Topics about the Shoreline BX.

i need a LEGIT seedbank who shipp world wide....
Shoreline x Shoreline 
Regular Seeds


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 9, 2019)

ShorelineKid said:


> hello !!!
> 
> I'm From Europe ( Germany )
> Xcuse me 4 my English....
> ...


I don't know if they do worldwide shipping but they do have international shipping @Bad Dawg 

https://greatlakesgenetics.com/shoreline-bx.html


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 10, 2019)

Soaked 2 each of Crippy & Fish Scale testers in diluted URB and distilled water baby water. All sank and had a tap @10 hours.
Moved to paper towel and ziplock checked on them approx. 8 hours later, all had tails 3/4" long.Moved to peat pellets. 3/4 shed their hulls.Had to do some manuevering witha toothpick to get them down into the pellets.
Next time,I'll go from soak straight to pellet as these have no issues popping.

Thinking of topping at the 3rd node, flipping and taking clones after stretch.
Don't want to miss out on any heat like I did last time by not cloning the ECSD testers.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 11, 2019)

I ran a lone Candy Shop female a while back, and I did a shit job of it. I popped the rest of the pack right away, though, because it was uberdank. At least one of the two recently identified females will be kept for a clone run or two, Shoreline Genetics is dropping serious fire and is among the most underrated seed producers I know of...kick ass work. One bowl got me stoned like ripping dabs does, I hope to do a better job with it next time and see the true potential it has.


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 13, 2019)

Here’s my shoreline bx update ! Very underrated for sure as that why I wanted to try. I regret not taking a cutting from this plant smh as she showed me every characteristic shoreline told me about and not only that she’s always thirsty I have increasing ppms and it doesn’t even phase her!! So far very pleased has a good smell she’s and monstrous.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 3 Shoreline ‘Crippy’
> View attachment 4372844
> This is the smallest plant, 3g airpot, Pro-Mix.
> View attachment 4372845
> ...


Sickness! Nice job Opie. How much stretch did you get from the Crippys? Any pheno variance as far as stretch goes?

Edit* I know you have a few short phenos. I'm trying to get a gage on stretch for all of them,you popped more than I did.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sickness! Nice job Opie. How much stretch did you get from the Crippys? Any pheno variance as far as stretch goes?
> 
> Edit* I know you have a few short phenos. I'm trying to get a gage on stretch for all of them,you popped more than I did.


Here’s a pic of the two biggest plants, I only kept 3 in the tent (kicking myself in the ass for that), the other 5 females went into surrounding cornfields throughout the county.
 
So you can see, there’s not much stretch at all, the plant on the right stretched the most, which was only a little more than doubled.

I chopped a few nugs off the smaller plant. They’re solid, gooey and feel like chunks of lead. Heavy yielding strain for damn sure.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m gonna be putting in my order for more of these beans.
Anybody that’s wanting an extremely high yielding strain of potent, gooey goodness, better get em while you can. You won’t find stuff like this everywhere.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 24, 2019)

Shoreline Genetics-Crippy
This plant was sexed then transplanted and left under 12/12.
Took this pic about a week ago. Just chopped her and ended up with this-

Solid greasy, gooey nuggets, heavy yielding strain for sure. Really impressed with this. Best strain I’ve came across if your looking for ‘Quantity AND Quality’!!!


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4384241
> Took this pic about a week ago. Just chopped her and ended up with this-
> View attachment 4384242
> Solid greasy, gooey nuggets, heavy yielding strain for sure. Really impressed with this. Best strain I’ve came across if your looking for ‘Quantity AND Quality’!!!


Id love to hear that smoke report


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4384241
> Took this pic about a week ago. Just chopped her and ended up with this-
> View attachment 4384242
> Solid greasy, gooey nuggets, heavy yielding strain for sure. Really impressed with this. Best strain I’ve came across if your looking for ‘Quantity AND Quality’!!!


Man!!! You've got a lot of things going on!!! Great job as always!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Man!!! You've got a lot of things going on!!! Great job as always!!!


Thanks brother, having great genetics is really big plus, I just throw em in the pot and add water, lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 30, 2019)

ECSD 54 days from flip. This strain is really pushing my scubbers to the max. Hope the THC numbers push to the max as well. I am going to work some Crippy in on my next round. Was inspired by @Opie1971 on his test run of the Crippy.View attachment 438755


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 30, 2019)

“Pushing scrubbers to the max” what makes a smile better than those words .


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 30, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> View attachment 4387553 ECSD 54 days from flip. This strain is really pushing my scubbers to the max. Hope the THC numbers push to the max as well. I am going to work some Crippy in on my next round. Was inspired by @Opie1971 on his test run of the Crippy.View attachment 438755


Great choice Capt.! You’ll be impressed, I know I am. I’m wanting to run the Crippy again, but next time I’ll take clones.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 30, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> View attachment 4387553 ECSD 54 days from flip. This strain is really pushing my scubbers to the max. Hope the THC numbers push to the max as well. I am going to work some Crippy in on my next round. Was inspired by @Opie1971 on his test run of the Crippy.View attachment 438755


You are going to digg the ECSD. Potent,rank pungent dank. I don't know about THC%'s but it's easily some of the most potent ganja I've had lately. The funk live, dried and smoked flower is offensive in a very good way.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 30, 2019)

@Opie1971 I'm going to grab a few shots of my Crippy & Fishscale in a bit.Running them 10/14 from seed until they show sex,and then I'll transplant. I want your opine on when to top them.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2019)

Two more weeks and my Shoreline OG and GMO x Chem 91 will be done  They are fat and heavy with seeds  Looking forward to mining their genetic lines.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 30, 2019)

Crippy & Fishscale about a week into 10/14 for sexing.
I have 1 Fishscale taking it's time.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 31, 2019)

Here is my Crippy at 5 weeks. A few of them had been topped a week earlier at week 4, including the 3 I flowered out.
I topped those before they had shown sex.
At this point I had eliminated 1 male. I transplanted the 3 I chose as soon as they were confirmed female.
I’m not sure how a 10/14 schedule would affect their momentum, but I would let them go for another week at least.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank you @Opie1971


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 31, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you @Opie1971


Anytime brother. Post some pics and let us know how they turn out for you.


----------



## Matix35 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi guys,im planing To get shoreline seed But i never try it..im a big fan of sour d i have my cut of the original..and my question is , do you know if shoreline does have a good day high and taste like the sour d?thank you!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 9, 2019)

Guys be careful sending money to shoreline. Make sure you get a tracking number if you send cash. I am out 70 dollars cash. I have sent cash in this method over a dozen times and never had a issue.If you do not get a tracking number the same could happen to you.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 9, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Guys be careful sending money to shoreline. Make sure you get a tracking number if you send cash. I am out 70 dollars cash. I have sent cash in this method over a dozen times and never had a issue.If you do not get a tracking number the same could happen to you.


I never received anything from you. I send everything with tracking for that reason.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 9, 2019)

For what its worth i sent shoreline $140 cash and received my girls. Shit he even shipped them before the money had reached him. So I doubt hes the type of individual to beat you out of $70. I did send mine via usps flat-rate box which comes with tracking for $7.50

Some Usps carriers will open envelopes they think have cash in them and keep for themselves.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 9, 2019)

@shorelineOG 

Im still good for ecsd i can get the money out today or 2m ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 9, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> @shorelineOG
> 
> Im still good for ecsd i can get the money out today or 2m ?


Sounds good. Give me a tracking number so I know when to expect it. Every order in September comes with a free cut of Crippy.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2019)

You say cut, as in clone? I’ve seen you mention the ecsd cut too, I feel like I’m missing out! Currently finishing the last of my devils harvest shoreline which is all oasis, I’ve had shoreline from fools in Houston before and this isn’t that, for sure!! 

Kinda cool seeing your a straight up person and hanging with ya here for a bit too. So detail me brother!


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 9, 2019)

Whats the flower time on the ECSD and the Crippy cut??


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2019)

what is the fish scale, if you don't mind me askin, thanks?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 9, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> You say cut, as in clone? I’ve seen you mention the ecsd cut too, I feel like I’m missing out! Currently finishing the last of my devils harvest shoreline which is all oasis, I’ve had shoreline from fools in Houston before and this isn’t that, for sure!!
> 
> Kinda cool seeing your a straight up person and hanging with ya here for a bit too. So detail me brother!


Check out the strainly thread will answer all your questions. Good things to be obtained


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 9, 2019)

@shorelineOG I need to get my hands on that ESCD, I hate strainly. Well, I don't remember my login and don't care to.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

Shoreline Crippy and Fishscale.

The runt Fishscale is hanging in there.It'll get a shot at flower if it's female and can somewhat keep up with the others. It's having issues I will NOT chase or try to fix.

Everyone in my garden eats from the same plate,from seedling to harvest. Easier for me to find outliers or picky gals for my environment.
I love my plants,I don't baby them. Either get with MY program or kick rocks.Fishscale runt.Different leaf expression than its sibling in the pic below it. I hope it's a she. She's different.

Crippy
@Opie1971 they bout ready eh?


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Shoreline Crippy and Fishscale.
> 
> The runt Fishscale is hanging in there.It'll get a shot at flower if it's female and can somewhat keep up with the others. It's having issues I will NOT chase or try to fix.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely ready. If you can tell their sex, I’d cut the top 2 or 3 or however many there is, to leave 2 nodes at the bottom. Sometimes if there’s a big difference in the set of nodes at the very bottom and the next set up, I’ll cut of the very bottom set and keep sets 2 and 3. As soon as you top them transplant them into their final home.
They’re looking really good brother.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 10, 2019)

Here’s one of the Crippys that I have outdoors. I’m thinking that I waited too long to put them in the ground, as I’m almost certain that they were rootbound, or really close to it, but this plant will still yield over half an elbow.
It started out with the narrow, really jagged leaves (Crippy leaning).


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes, definitely ready. If you can tell their sex, I’d cut the top 2 or 3 or however many there is, to leave 2 nodes at the bottom. Sometimes if there’s a big difference in the set of nodes at the very bottom and the next set up, I’ll cut of the very bottom set and keep sets 2 and 3. As soon as you top them transplant them into their final home.
> They’re looking really good brother.


Thank Bruh. Much appreciated. Funny, I was just looking at enlarged pics "aiming"for where I should top. I was nearly spot on to your recommendation. I hadn't checked for sex yet,but they should be getting close. Lol,it bothers me to top seed runs. I like to see their expression. 
I have a tote full of Useful seeds(no disrespect intended @shorelineOG ) that I KNOW needs to be topped. Dammit, I can't bring myself to do it! I'll get'er done tho. Or I'll pay for it later. 
I'll top all 4, even the lil Fishscale.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4392590
> Here’s one of the Crippys that I have outdoors. I’m thinking that I waited too long to put them in the ground, as I’m almost certain that they were rootbound, or really close to it, but this plant will still yield over half an elbow.
> It started out with the narrow, really jagged leaves (Crippy leaning).


Nice! That gal is a beauty. She appears to stack nicely for the oncoming nugmeat. 
One of these days, when I grow up, I'm going to grow a plant or two outside.Gorilla style. Or, just keep living vicariously through all you folks who can and do grow outdoors.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4392590
> Here’s one of the Crippys that I have outdoors. I’m thinking that I waited too long to put them in the ground, as I’m almost certain that they were rootbound, or really close to it, but this plant will still yield over half an elbow.
> It started out with the narrow, really jagged leaves (Crippy leaning).


You'll be able to get indoor prices on that. I haven't seen any strains that look that good when ran outdoors .


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 11, 2019)

What is TX Road Kill some sort of Hybrid of Mass Super Skunk ? Being from Mass my self bodhi's ASS clone has come the closest smell taste wise to the good old days!


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> You'll be able to get indoor prices on that. I haven't seen any strains that look that good when ran outdoors .


Your definitely right about that, and I’ve got one that’s about four times the size of the one pictured. I’ll try to remember to get pics before chopping time.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 11, 2019)

So that Crippy preforms well outside huh ? To bad they are sold out tho !


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 11, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> So that Crippy preforms well outside huh ? To bad they are sold out tho !


I’m pretty sure @shorelineOG is gonna be restocking next month, or maybe you can message him direct, here.


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 11, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> So that Crippy preforms well outside huh ? To bad they are sold out tho !


You are just one big negative Nancy. First with telling people mamafunk wasn't shipping out of cali anymore when she was and now here with this. Smoke something soon for all of us


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 11, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> You are just one big negative Nancy. First with telling people mamafunk wasn't shipping out of cali anymore when she was and now here with this. Smoke something soon for all of us


Wasn't trying to be negative was just stating a Fact that GL was sold out of Crippy as of now i don't know if they where going to Restock it soon or not or if it was gone forever . Was Kinda hoping Shoreline would tell me don't sweat it i'm restocking such and such places with it soon.
Would have been nice to have for outside next year is all but you sure have a lot of time on your hands to worry about the 1 time i miss informed some one So sorry i thought some one corrected me on said forum no ? And is she not Stopping on the 13th of this month ? I myself had heard something different from some one else is all . I was Unaware i was so popular that i had my own Under Cover Forum Police unit worrying about what i posted .


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 11, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Wasn't trying to be negative was just stating a Fact that GL was sold out of Crippy as of now i don't know if they where going to Restock it soon or not or if it was gone forever . Was Kinda hoping Shoreline would tell me don't sweat it i'm restocking such and such places with it soon.
> Would have been nice to have for outside next year is all but you sure have a lot of time on your hands to worry about the 1 time i miss informed some one So sorry i thought some one corrected me i said forum no ? And is she not Stopping on the 13th of this month ? I myself had heard something different from some one else is all . I was Unaware i was so popular that i had my own Under Cover Forum Police unit worrying about what i posted .


You give yourself way too much credit


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 11, 2019)

And then there were two. Small Fish Scale and Crippy #1 have shown male.
Crazy,the other Crippy that hasn't shown yet is nearly the same height if not a couple cm taller.
If it is a female,that'll be a first for me.Taller female than a male of the same strain.
Crippy
 
Fishscale 
Crippy same height.Hope the other is female.

Sequestered to the Dude Ranch for execution.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 11, 2019)

So, the Fish Scale just had issues of his own. His rootball while healthy,never really established and took over the cups medium.Thats Fish Scale attached to the plug with all the medium around it.
Crippy,in contrast to Fish Scale,exhibits the rootball I expected to pull out. All the cups medium is encapsulated by roots.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> And then there were two. Small Fish Scale and Crippy #1 have shown male.
> Crazy,the other Crippy that hasn't shown yet is nearly the same height if not a couple cm taller.
> If it is a female,that'll be a first for me.Taller female than a male of the same strain.
> CrippyView attachment 4393204
> ...


Fingers crossed dude ! And hey might have nice pollen to play with if your into that sorta thing .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 12, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Fingers crossed dude ! And hey might have nice pollen to play with if your into that sorta thing .


Thanks. Indeed I am into that sorta thing. Just can't chance having any guys around this time. The room is absolutely stray pollen free now. I still have beans left to make F1's when I find the keeper female. See what I did there? @Opie1971 has me already wanting to make F1's of the Crippy(next year sometime).I have to bide my time,too much going on at the moment. Baby steps.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks. Indeed I am into that sorta thing. Just can't chance having any guys around this time. The room is absolutely stray pollen free now. I still have beans left to make F1's when I find the keeper female. See what I did there? @Opie1971 has me already wanting to make F1's of the Crippy(next year sometime).I have to bide my time,too much going on at the moment. Baby steps.


I wish now that I’d have kept a male around for making beans.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I wish now that I’d have kept a male around for making beans.


Damn,bro. I could've snagged a lil dust from him for ya. My bad,lol I dispensed of him/them quicker than I usually do. I call myself trying to get better at culling males and not waiting so long.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks. Indeed I am into that sorta thing. Just can't chance having any guys around this time. The room is absolutely stray pollen free now. I still have beans left to make F1's when I find the keeper female. See what I did there? @Opie1971 has me already wanting to make F1's of the Crippy(next year sometime).I have to bide my time,too much going on at the moment. Baby steps.


get yourself a dedicated chucking tent, move plants in there real young, flower them real young, once seeded move to regular flower tent, throw the next batch in the love shack. I figured this way I can both make seeds, grow flower, and not have to sacrifice one for the other.


----------



## fieldhand (Sep 12, 2019)

Keep eyes peeled you should, Great Lakes has Crippy in stock


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> get yourself a dedicated chucking tent, move plants in there real young, flower them real young, once seeded move to regular flower tent, throw the next batch in the love shack. I figured this way I can both make seeds, grow flower, and not have to sacrifice one for the other.


Thank you. I have a itty bitty chuckin' tent. Just finished makin some S1's of two different cultivars.
It isn't at that location.It didn't even dawn on me to keep him to grab a lil pollen from him until after Opie responded. Selfish, I know. I tend to keep males too long (I hate to cull healthy plants) and have way too much pollen for my needs. This is the first time I've culled males this quickly in a long time.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you. I have a itty bitty chuckin' tent. Just finished makin some S1's of two different cultivars.
> It isn't at that location.It didn't even dawn on me to keep him to grab a lil pollen from him until after Opie responded. Selfish, I know. I tend to keep males too long (I hate to cull healthy plants) and have way too much pollen for my needs. This is the first time I've culled males this quickly in a long time.


hah I hear you. I've tossed a male, and ran back to the trash and pulled him out 2 days later, for some reason i didnt even cut it down just tossed it. he's still kickin' a 79' xmas tree bud male i want to chukc with. gonna try to hit some dream beaver or apollo 11 with it, see if it helps with the weak branching cause 79' is stocky and strong and tight as fuck. But yeah, i change my plans like ecery other day on what I want to do with males and chucking projects, lol.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 12, 2019)

A week or two before the male drops pollen move it back to the veg room. Before it revegs it will drop pollen. Bring your females into the veg room and pollinate, then return them to your flower room.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> A week or two before the male drops pollen move it back to the veg room. Before it revegs it will drop pollen. Bring your females into the veg room and pollinate, then return them to your flower room.


damn this is genius. now i can chuck twice as hard. no risk of vegging females getting pregnant then?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn this is genius. now i can chuck twice as hard. no risk of vegging females getting pregnant then?


When they reach sexual maturity they can develop a couple seeds at the nodes. I actually like this when just wanting a few seeds because you can throw it in flower later an harvest seedless nugs and still pull big fat seeds at the main nodes.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 14, 2019)

boybelue said:


> When they reach sexual maturity they can develop a couple seeds at the nodes. I actually like this when just wanting a few seeds because you can throw it in flower later an harvest seedless nugs and still pull big fat seeds at the main nodes.


thanks for sharing that is awesome to know! I'm gonna give this a shot as well.


----------



## Palomar (Sep 14, 2019)

What’s the genetics on the Fish Scale? I’ve got the bx and SoCo curing and both are real nice strains. 

respect,
pal


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 14, 2019)

Palomar said:


> What’s the genetics on the Fish Scale? I’ve got the bx and SoCo curing and both are real nice strains.
> 
> respect,
> pal


Fish Scale is a sour d backcross using a crippy male. 
fish scale (ecsd x (ecsd x crippy)


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 15, 2019)

Would like some those ECSD seeds! Any fems?


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Would like some those ECSD seeds! Any fems?


X2


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 16, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Fish Scale is a sour d backcross using a crippy male.
> fish scale (ecsd x (ecsd x crippy)


Shore is your crippy clones on strianly from your breeder stock ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 16, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Shore is your crippy clones on strianly from your breeder stock ?


Yes


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 16, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes


Nice !


----------



## boybelue (Sep 17, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes


So those are cuts of the male?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 17, 2019)

Great !


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 17, 2019)

boybelue said:


> So those are cuts of the male?


I wouldn’t think so.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 19, 2019)

BUBBA KUSH ECSD


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 20, 2019)

Looks great buddy,how many days for this strains growing? they not grow in the tentbox, right ?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 20, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Looks great buddy,how many days for this strains growing? they not grow in the tentbox, right ?


I root and veg under t5 lights then put in grow tent. They are about 3weeks old from clone


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 21, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> I root and veg under t5 lights then put in grow tent. They are about 3weeks old from clone


Cool man, i didnt use t5 so far i only use the ledgrow light, but see ts5 not bad from your grow，only be careful of the yellow leaf, happy growing .


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 30, 2019)

question for you guys running ecsd.. do the seeds have a low female rate?? ive grown 7 and 6 of them are male so far, not sure about the 7th yet.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 30, 2019)

a big thanks to shoreline for sending 2 replacement packs. very good of him. i will try again!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 4, 2019)

Crippy 

Fishscale


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Crippy
> View attachment 4403340View attachment 4403341
> Fishscale
> View attachment 4403342View attachment 4403344
> View attachment 4403345


Did you not top any of them?


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 4, 2019)

The Crippy is some bad ass stuff! I had a few plants outdoors, only managed to get by with 2 of them though. Somebody decided that they needed to take the rest of them.
But I’ve had more than a couple people tell me that there’s no way it was grown outdoors, lol. It’s that frosty, no joke. I had to cut one early and it still looks better than anything that I’ve ever seen grown outside, and better than what some grow indoors.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Did you not top any of them?


Nope didn't touch 'em. As much as I wanted to,I stuck with my usual way of running new beans.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks buddy-getting wet tonight


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey, hey! Thanks to @shorelineOG and a good bubby, I get to play in here, now. Popped 2 crippy and 2 dope house(all tails within 48 hrs). They went into solos of roots organic, tonight.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 30, 2019)

What kind of terps on the Crippy


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 31, 2019)

I’ll be popping some dope house as well in the next couple weeks. Thanks again @shorelineOG for the opportunity


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Nov 3, 2019)

Popped an entire pack of Shoreline BX and another pack of SoCo. Pretty stoked to see how they turn out and will post updates. 

What sort of releases are planned for the future? Is there any way to get a list of available beans without calling? (I'm antisocial as hell.)


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 3, 2019)

5/5 dope house
3/5 crippy
Gave my good bub some beans-he's 2/2 dope house & crippy-so 7/7 dope house & 5/7 crippy on the germ


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 4, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> What kind of terps on the Crippy


I get a lemon, fuel and Irish spring soap aroma. It has a very seductive smell and bag appeal. With access to over 100 cuts , Crippy is my favorite.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2019)

Crippy-left
Fish Scale- Right

Crippy


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2019)

Fish Scale


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Crippy-left
> Fish Scale- Right
> View attachment 4417542
> Crippy
> ...


Looking good whats the nose on them ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Looking good whats the nose on them ?


Thank you. The Crippy's nose is spot on to what shoreline stated.Minus the lemon on mine.Fuel,Irish spring & maybe baby puke(?). 
I'm fighting a cold and my sinuses are shit right now.I'll get Fish Scales' nose inna bit.


----------



## Opie1971 (Nov 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Crippy-left
> Fish Scale- Right
> View attachment 4417542
> Crippy
> ...


Great work brother, really nice!


----------



## marmarb (Nov 7, 2019)

Guessing this is all things shoreline can anyone tell me what cut is his ecsd and is strainly still a good look


----------



## marmarb (Nov 7, 2019)

That fish scale looks like it'll be great in sog


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Guessing this is all things shoreline can anyone tell me what cut is his ecsd and is strainly still a good look


I picked up his ecsd cut from strainly. It is going into flower on December 2. Healthy plant im looking forward to smoking her flowers


----------



## marmarb (Nov 7, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> I picked up his ecsd cut from strainly. It is going into flower on December 2. Healthy plant im looking forward to smoking her flowers


Is she a quick vegger only have experience with loud seed sd and rez sd ibl


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Nov 7, 2019)

I think he says a few pages back that it’s the real sour d. AJ’s cut.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Great work brother, really nice!


Thank you brother. How goes it on your end?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Is she a quick vegger only have experience with loud seed sd and rez sd ibl


I topped her a bunch and she still a big girl So id say she a strong vegger. I also got his bubba kush cut now thats a slow vegger. But did a bit of googling and turns out thats one of her key traits slow veg.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

Yea that's that bubba sd low as hell needs atleast 6 weeks veg seems like a good dude gonna try out strainly for first time with him


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I think he says a few pages back that it’s the real sour d. AJ’s cut.


Ive seen two sour diesels. One tall big plant green that takes 90 days to flower. And another short more indica looking plant structure leaves would turn purple and would be done in 70 days. How does one know which is soma and which is aj


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Yea that's that bubba sd low as hell needs atleast 6 weeks veg seems like a good dude gonna try out strainly for first time with him


Yeah he’s definitely trustworthy. Got my girls to me with no issue. i have no doubt hes putting out legit cuts. Wish i had space to flower out the cut i got from him. But unfortunately all space in flower tent was taken. His bubba and ecsd are going in asap.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Was up with this breeder? They have some dank strains or what? I was on another thread saying that there's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6. 
Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from shoreline genetics?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

Here’s shorelines cut of ecsd waiting For space in flower tent


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm pretty sure Aj's cut is the SD that'd real finicky he say's if you don't use his method of growing it won't turn out right i guess these are his word's not mine.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Was up with this breeder? They have some dank strains or what? I was on another thread saying that there's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6.
> Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from shoreline genetics?


My attitude days are over lol glg gets most my coin nowadays however I do need some Casey jones seeds so I may have to hit up connie


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Here’s shorelines cut of ecsd waiting For space in View attachment 4418059flower tent


How long you been vegging her


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Was up with this breeder? They have some dank strains or what? I was on another thread saying that there's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6.
> Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from shoreline genetics?


 yeah no more overseas ordering for me. Us based companies are so much easier to work with.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> How long you been vegging her


 i transferred from solo cup to big pot about a month ago. I have her under t5 lights. As soon as she gets a week under the hps ill flip her


----------



## Opie1971 (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Was up with this breeder? They have some dank strains or what? I was on another thread saying that there's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6.
> Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from shoreline genetics?


Crippy (ECSD x Crippy)

This is some really great stuff!

I got another pack and will be running them asap (which may be spring time, I’m having to deal with cooler than ideal temps right now, and I want to run these under optimal conditions). 
I had a few outdoors this year and it was as frosty as a lot of indoor. Top shelf merchandise for sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Yeah he’s definitely trustworthy. Got my girls to me with no issue. i have no doubt hes putting out legit cuts. Wish i had space to flower out the cut i got from him. But unfortunately all space in flower tent was taken. His bubba and ecsd are going in asap.


After running his Candyshop & ECSD I snatched up cuts of Crippy,ECSD, & Bubba. Dude is as cool as the underside of a pillow.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> After running his Candyshop & ECSD I snatched up cuts of Crippy,ECSD, & Bubba. Dude is as cool as the underside of a pillow.


 how far along are they? Id love to see flower shots of his ecsd cut.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> how far along are they? Id love to see flower shots of his ecsd cut.


Just got the Bubba. The ECSD and Crippy were transplanted from the cloner into their own pots. Rooted rather quickly but they are Still in veg.
I'll be flowering out one of the ECSD shortly. The bean of it I did flower out was potent and it reeked!
There's a few pics of my ugly plant here earlier in the thread.Not a good example of the cut as my gal went thru some hormonal issues and she was a tricot(?). Waiting for space to open up so I can run them both side by side.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> yeah no more overseas ordering for me. Us based companies are so much easier to work with.


I do remember the last time I ordered seeds was 2012. Now Im into Greenline organics, Greenpointseeds, and Platinum seedbank. Just started now in 2019 again. But 80% of my 2012 seeds germinated up until October of this year so a lilbit over 7 years. After that they wont germ.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I do remember the last time I ordered seeds was 2012. Now Im into Greenline organics, Greenpointseeds, and Platinum seedbank. Just started now in 2019 again. But 80% of my 2012 seeds germinated up until October of this year so a lilbit over 7 years. After that they wont germ.


Damn I didn’t know the 7 year mark on seeds. I got some i must pop then damn it more trees hehehe


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn I didn’t know the 7 year mark on seeds. I got some i must pop then damn it more trees hehehe


Culd of been just my luck but I had some Barney's Liberty Haze, Diesel from Cbd seeds and Flower Bomb kush from Strain hunters that never cracked. Also a bunch of freebies. So about 1,000 worth of stuff. Some seeds that I was holding onto. Might still crack but Im 0/17 since September. I did have some Blueberry from duch passion and cantatonic from resin seeds that cracked in June. I had those since early 2012.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Culd of been just my luck but I had some Barney's Liberty Haze, Diesel from Cbd seeds and Flower Bomb kush from Strain hunters that never cracked. Also a bunch of freebies. So about 1,000 worth of stuff. Some seeds that I was holding onto. Might still crack but Im 0/17 since September. I did have some Blueberry from duch passion and cantatonic from resin seeds that cracked in June. I had those since early 2012.


Damn i have some gems i was holding on to. Gonna pass them to a friend let them sift through them.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> My attitude days are over lol glg gets most my coin nowadays however I do need some Casey jones seeds so I may have to hit up connie


Hit ojd up directly, he is having a special bogo plus freebie of Casey Jones crosses mixpack right now. Connoisseurbackintown at hot mail co dot uk and ask for a menu! Sorry shoreline, I’m not a shill or anything just helping a brother find a better deal. I feel better talking to breeders directly personally, i really appreciate the connecting on here for instance.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 9, 2019)

Seeds last more than 7 yrs depends on how they were stored also there are methods to cracking older seeds


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Seeds last more than 7 yrs depends on how they were stored also there are methods to cracking older seeds


 zip lock bags in mason jars in refrigerator. Thats how ive keeped my beans hope that was proper process??


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Culd of been just my luck but I had some Barney's Liberty Haze, Diesel from Cbd seeds and Flower Bomb kush from Strain hunters that never cracked. Also a bunch of freebies. So about 1,000 worth of stuff. Some seeds that I was holding onto. Might still crack but Im 0/17 since September. I did have some Blueberry from duch passion and cantatonic from resin seeds that cracked in June. I had those since early 2012.


Pretty sure strain hunters is just banging packs back and forth,i.e. they aren't his nor has he grown he just collecting and selling, IMHO. Also seen a bean slinger on IG c collectables or something, running a never ending auction and few reports of beans he handles not germing


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 9, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Hit ojd up directly, he is having a special bogo plus freebie of Casey Jones crosses mixpack right now. Connoisseurbackintown at hot mail co dot uk and ask for a menu! Sorry shoreline, I’m not a shill or anything just helping a brother find a better deal. I feel better talking to breeders directly personally, i really appreciate the connecting on here for instance.


Want to get that granddoggy purp but he said he lost the grandaddy cut. He has other purp crosses but not the original.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Seeds last more than 7 yrs depends on how they were stored also there are methods to cracking older seeds


I had them in airtight Tupperware with about 15 silica packs and rice. Where stored in a mini fridge. At 45°f and individually packed in air tight tincan that Attitude used to send. Also tried scuffing them wich the BB from Duchpassion germed and Also cantatonic from resin seeds. Also got la affie to germ that way. Got some kelp and seaweed extracts to help. But the rest where past the 7 1/2 year mark. They didn't sprout. Still got some Lsd, Blueberry, GSC, Amnesia, Blue dream, and some lavander, Granddoggy purp that im gonna pray and try to germinate.


----------



## Palomar (Nov 11, 2019)

A Rare Dankness said:


> Popped an entire pack of Shoreline BX and another pack of SoCo. Pretty stoked to see how they turn out and will post updates.
> 
> What sort of releases are planned for the future? Is there any way to get a list of available beans without calling? (I'm antisocial as hell.)


I ran both of those and had good results. The bx was a fav and will run again.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (Nov 11, 2019)

Palomar said:


> I ran both of those and had good results. The bx was a fav and will run again.


I'm vegging the bx now and have SoCo beans to run later. Could you give me a description of the each strain?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 11, 2019)

New stuff will be
Purple Punch x Candyman
Bubba x Crippy
Pakistan Kush


----------



## johndoesit (Nov 13, 2019)

Bubba x ECSD would be interesting.

What's the backstory on your Pakistan Kush?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 13, 2019)

johndoesit said:


> Bubba x ECSD would be interesting.
> 
> What's the backstory on your Pakistan Kush?


Pck backcross


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 14, 2019)

These are up next. Thanks again for a chance to run these @shorelineOG


----------



## Wesrockett (Nov 18, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> There may technically be something called a Shoreline Amphitheater somewhere in Texas, but the only Shoreline that the Dead played at is most definitely in California.


There is a shorline amphitheatre in corpus christi tx. But the amphitheatre they played in TX was southern states amphitheater in Houston where the strain originally got big. With no relation to roadkill so idk why everyone talking bout getting roadkill phenos off a different strain


----------



## pthobson (Nov 19, 2019)

I’d like to pick up some Candy Man and try my hand at chucking. I’ve had this crazy thought that keeps coming to me of a Candy Man cross and naming it Cabrini Green. No disrespect to Grateful Dead or @shorelineOG of course. I don’t know how many of y’all will get the reference

Would be cool to cross it to HAOG


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’d like to pick up some Candy Man and try my hand at chucking. I’ve had this crazy thought that keeps coming to me of a Candy Man cross and naming it Cabrini Green. No disrespect to Grateful Dead or @shorelineOG of course. I don’t know how many of y’all will get the reference
> 
> Would be cool to cross it to HAOG


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2019)

Crippy -Left
Fish Scale- Right

Crippy

Fish Scale


MANNN! Both of these gals stink sooooo good!
Pungent,repulsive dog breath. Good looking out @shorelineOG


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2019)

They are limp because they haven't been watered in 2 days.Hadn't had the chance to chop them. They are stinkin' up the place!


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> They are limp because they haven't been watered in 2 days.Hadn't had the chance to chop them. They are stinkin' up the place!


How long did you take them? Veg time?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2019)

Maybe 10 days -2 weeks veg. Ran 64 days.Could've gone a bit longer.I'm good with where they are at now tho.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Maybe 10 days -2 weeks veg. Ran 64 days.Could've gone a bit longer.I'm good with where they are at now tho.


 looking back.I sexed them,then transplanted and flipped. So they ran closer to 10.5 weeks.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> looking back.I sexed them,then transplanted and flipped. So they ran closer to 10.5 weeks.


Thanks! So it seems there’s a decent amount of stretch. Good to know for planning my next run


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Thanks! So it seems there’s a decent amount of stretch. Good to know for planning my next run


Actually,these 2 gals didn't stretch much. Maybe 1.5× stretch. They popped their peat pellet on 8/11.
I put them in 10/14 to sex. Culled 1 male of each. Transplanted them,gave them maybe 5 days to adjust to their new shoes and flipped them.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 21, 2019)

Next up...

4 each due to plant limits


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Crippy -Left
> Fish Scale- Right
> View attachment 4423705
> Crippy
> ...


Sure looks heavy !


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 21, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Next up...
> View attachment 4424525
> 4 each due to plant limits


Idle you think that Aloe Vera Powder works well and do you use the Silica from BAS ?


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 22, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Idle you think that Aloe Vera Powder works well and do you use the Silica from BAS ?


The aloe is awesome! It helps with overall plant health and reduces stress during transplant, definitely recommended. I don’t use silica. I do use their Build a Bloom for the first 4 weeks of flower and would recommend that if you’re running smaller pots


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 26, 2019)

Crippy 1, 2 on left. Dope house 1, 2 on right. So far, so good.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 27, 2019)

Crippy back left. Dope House front right


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

Shoreline's Sour Diesal cut Just Starting the magic...popping pistillate stigma.
She will be supercropped to bring that main down.I'm not raising that Cob rail any higher.
Forgot to check the calendar to see what day this is since flip.I count flower from today since she didn't look like this yesterday. 
•••self note••• Check calendar.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey @shorelineOG. I was wondering where you got your Crippy cut from?
Mahalo


----------



## marmarb (Dec 4, 2019)

Has anyone actually finished the sour cut


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 4, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Has anyone actually finished the sour cut


Heisen, Mister magoo and capt. Chesapeake are growing it and have finished pics. If you go back some pages you'll see pictures.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 4, 2019)

@nxsov180db has a grow journal with ecsd.


----------



## marmarb (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## marmarb (Dec 5, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> This is the sour d at 8.5 weeks
> View attachment 4431919


Nice do you have a link to your grow journal


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Has anyone actually finished the sour cut


Yes


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 9, 2019)

Do you ship clone to canada 
832-419-0983
That your business number


----------



## marmarb (Dec 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yes
> 
> View attachment 4433862


You have a thread still trying to get her to root


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 9, 2019)

ECSD - day 30


----------



## Mxrider211 (Dec 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Crippy -Left
> Fish Scale- Right
> View attachment 4423705
> Crippy
> ...


Nice cob nut!! I just got a pack of that crippy in my box today can't wait to run it


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 11, 2019)

Transplanted the seedling into 1gal. It was not a gentle process getting them out of the seed tray. This is ~12 hours later and they are looking happy. I’m impressed


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> What TWS has is from another breeder and not related to the Texas cut. My gear made with the Houston cut is available at Oregon Elite Seeds. What Cannaventure is about to release is a S1 from a cut of my Shoreline OG.


I see this is an old thread but I'm looking for the RKS do you have it available.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 11, 2019)

kenny09 said:


> I see this is an old thread but I'm looking for the RKS do you have it available.


The diesel crosses smell like a skunk dipped in gas. The fumes will burn your eyes from the smell.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2019)

Fuck yes !


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Hahahaha 
That’s Frank Sinatra!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 18, 2019)

I went 1 outta 2 females on both crippy(left) and dope house. Works for me. 
New pots tonight and they'll go into flower in a week.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I went 1 outta 2 females on both crippy(left) and dope house. Works for me. View attachment 4439358
> New pots tonight and they'll go into flower in a week.


I’m thinking of starting more of these soon, Crippy and Dope House, maybe some Fish Scale too.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m thinking of starting more of these soon, Crippy and Dope House, maybe some Fish Scale too.


Right on. I flipped mine yesterday. 
What were your thoughts on them? Sorry if you posted already. I need to read through this thread, again.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 24, 2019)

Dope House front, Crippy back row. They’re in one gallon pots

Dope House

Crippy


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Right on. I flipped mine yesterday.
> What were your thoughts on them? Sorry if you posted already. I need to read through this thread, again.



Wasn’t hardly finished in these pics, took another week, it’s Shorelines Crippy, killer shit.
Gooey, heavy, sticky buds. As soon as this plant showed sex it was transplanted into a 5g smartpot, yielded just over 4z’s.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 24, 2019)

Greasy, gooey dense buds, potent stuff too.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 24, 2019)

Whats it smell and taste like.. looks bomb bro


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4442740
> Wasn’t hardly finished in these pics, took another week, it’s Shorelines Crippy, killer shit.
> Gooey, heavy, sticky buds. As soon as this plant showed sex it was transplanted into a 5g smartpot, yielded just over 4z’s.
> View attachment 4442741


Thanks for the reply, bud. Good work, Opie! That second pic is a beauty.

You have me wishing I would have went with bigger pots. I'm in 2 gallons.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 26, 2019)

Topped them last night and they took it like champs. Dope House front, Crippy back


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 26, 2019)

Any idea what the genetics are for the strain Fish Scale? GLG sent as a surprise freebie. Running it no matter what, but curious.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 26, 2019)

Here ya go.^^^^^^



shorelineOG said:


> Fish Scale is a sour d backcross using a crippy male.
> fish scale (ecsd x (ecsd x crippy)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 26, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> ECSD - day 30
> View attachment 4434460
> View attachment 4434461


Nicely done, hope mine bulks up like that.

Cut or bean?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 26, 2019)

My good friend makes s1’s of strains she likes. I was recently gifted “shoreline og” and “gmo x chem91” seeds from her. 

Any info on these would be awesome. Thank you!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 26, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My good friend makes s1’s of strains she likes. I was recently gifted “shoreline og” and “gmo x chem91” seeds from her.
> 
> Any info on these would be awesome. Thank you!


Do you know where she sourced her "shoreline og" cut/beans from?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Here ya go.^^^^^^


Same male that’s used in the Crippy bx I think


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Do you know where she sourced her "shoreline og" cut/beans from?


from @shorelineOG 

She won a contest and got those packs.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 26, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> from @shorelineOG
> 
> She won a contest and got those packs.


If it's curious 2 garden they aren't directly from me and not sure how they were labeled. They were testers , and I think that's where they came from. The shoreline OG was made so many years ago its more likely to be shoreline bx or GMO x shoreline bx.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 26, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> If it's curious 2 garden they aren't directly from me and not sure how they were labeled. They were testers , and I think that's where they came from. The shoreline OG was made so many years ago its more likely to be shoreline bx or GMO x shoreline bx.


Awesome. Thanks. She loved the GMO x 91


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done, hope mine bulks up like that.
> 
> Cut or bean?


Thanks. She's from seed. Here she is at day 47.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

Candy Land







Shoreline x GMO







Candy


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

Candy



Shoreline x gmo


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 27, 2019)

what kind of terps are u getting


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

Candy land is Sweet and Spicy, very intoxicating. sandalwood and maple syrup. I was told very Bubba Kush. ???? Very potent, favourite of my friends. Average yielder. I pulled at 9 weeks it looked ready at 7. Yes 7. I think 8 would be perfect. 

I cannot open my jar of GMO shoreline in the house. Wife has a conniption. Smells like dog poo and vomit. Surprisingly a very addictive smell. I love this one. You need a pair of Princes glasses.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

You need the glasses for the high not the smell.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

Chem91 x shoreline. Or SD x shoreline smells like my daughters volleyball bag. Too strong for my friends. They freak out.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

The GMO shoreline is not crystal coated but is greasy and very sticky.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2019)

ECSD


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 27, 2019)

http://i.myniceprofile.com/673/67386.gif


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

After seeing all these greasy, gooey nuggets, I’m wanting to start dropping some Shoreline beans.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2020)

Unfortunately, my lone crippy female didn't like it here.

My dope house female is doing fine.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Unfortunately, my lone crippy female didn't like it here.View attachment 4447350
> 
> My dope house female is doing fine.


Was this a bean or the cut?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Was this a bean or the cut?


Seed.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 1, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Seed.


Start another one? You’ll be glad you did.
What happened to the other one?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2020)

ECSD

Supercropped main=crooked pic.

Plenty of snow coverage.


Lower lower nug,frost is real.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 2, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Start another one? You’ll be glad you did.
> What happened to the other one?


Not yet, but I will. I popped 2 crippy and 2 dope house. 1 male, 1 female on both.


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 3, 2020)

Love the last photo Cob, how long do you let go ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2020)

Pendragon said:


> Love the last photo Cob, how long do you let go ?


Thank you Pendragon. This is my first time running the cut.Trichs are majority milky,with some clear...maybe 75% milky 20% clear.
Description says 60-70 days. She's at 8ish weeks and looks to be ready in that time frame.

My temps are higher than usual in the space this time of year.Going to run her again under better environmental parameters to see if she expresses different.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks great @CoB_nUt how is it smelling? Sour?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Looks great @CoB_nUt how is it smelling? Sour?


Thank you @dubekoms. The nose is pungent,Sour, lemon feul/chemical,with some woody-ness to it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2020)

Just checked, she'll be @8wks flower on Monday. She _might_ make it to 9,won't go past 63 days.

Took the lowest branch to sample. I can't wait to taste her when fully ripe to my liking.
Heh, actually I took this branch for scientific purposes because you know,the lowers are not as developed as the tops or are not as mature and I want to test out the potency & taste at this point.....
yadda yadda yadda blah blah blah. lol right!

Sample branch shots



This branch was at least 3.5' away from the canopy and hanging over the side of the pot the plant sits in.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 4, 2020)

ECSD - day 56


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> ECSD - day 56
> View attachment 4449362
> View attachment 4449363
> View attachment 4449364
> View attachment 4449366


Nicely done Twest65. I'm diggin' da bud structure.
How long you gonna take her? What kinda terps is she giving up right now.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 5, 2020)

Stripped the Crippy (back) and Dope House (front) a little to open them up 
Before

After


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2020)

Crippykeeper said:


> Here’s shorelines cut of ecsd waiting For space in View attachment 4418059flower tent


Have you flowered this gal yet? I'm curious to see how yours expresses in flower.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2020)

pthobson said:


> I’d like to pick up some Candy Man and try my hand at chucking. I’ve had this crazy thought that keeps coming to me of a Candy Man cross and naming it Cabrini Green. No disrespect to Grateful Dead or @shorelineOG of course. I don’t know how many of y’all will get the reference
> 
> Would be cool to cross it to HAOG


I think I got it.The movie Candyman,was it filmed in those projects? CG?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2020)

Quick poll:
To those who have posted pics
Who is running the ECSD cut?
Who is running the ECSD seeds?

TIA


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 5, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Quick poll:
> To those who have posted pics
> Who is running the ECSD cut?
> Who is running the ECSD seeds?
> ...


From the seeds you will get better yield and beefier buds. The cut will be more sativa.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> From the seeds you will get better yield and beefier buds. The cut will be more sativa.


Thanks.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 5, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done Twest65. I'm diggin' da bud structure.
> How long you gonna take her? What kinda terps is she giving up right now.


If you took a cherry cough drop and crossed it with a sweet vanilla smell and the smell of baked bread, then you wouldn't be smelling the ECSD. Lol

For a split second I get just a hint of a faint floral and wet leather smell, then it's immediately replaced with what I would describe as gas station garage meets damp rotting wood. But my sense of smell has been jacked since the great head cold of '16.

Looking at the trichs, I thought they could go 65 to 68 days. I just tried a sample, and she definitely grabbed my attention. So, now I might take one at 60 days, and the other one at 63. Definitely gonna run this again based on that sample.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> ECSD
> View attachment 4447991
> Supercropped main=crooked pic.
> View attachment 4447992
> ...


That's One Foxy Bitch !


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2020)

Did a lot of reading on the Sour D last night,this am.
Whew! What a rabbit home! Seems there's a cut or two that run 10+weeks. Also,she's a picky gal. I'm gonna need a few runs of her to try to dial her in.
I'll let her run at least the full 70 days,taking samples days apart.

Might be an arduous task as my temps just won't allow the cooler temps she desires. I will fix the purpling stems next run,or try to.
This run was just to let her rip in my environment to see how she shakes out.

All my gals eat from the same plate(res),so I'm going to have to isolate some feed adjustments for her and try to work with the flowering environment,or just run her as is with no adjustments in the small tent.
I've read the end product is outstanding & if it's anything like my bean run of her in terms of potency & taste,she'll keep a lil mom spot.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> That's One Foxy Bitch !


Thank you BigSco. Where's Rosco Peeko Train?


----------



## marmarb (Jan 9, 2020)

Just want to give a huge thanks to @shorelineOG for giving outstanding customer service received all gear in a timely fashion and when I did have a issue he took care of that as well


----------



## Ayerborne (Jan 9, 2020)

This is some gnarly looking stuff. Where is the gear available?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

Ayerborne said:


> This is some gnarly looking stuff. Where is the gear available?


I believe Dcseedexchange and or perhaps great lakes genetics 

But to be safe @shorelineOG


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 9, 2020)

Nug shots of the lower sample branch taken @8 weeks.


----------



## Ayerborne (Jan 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe Dcseedexchange and or perhaps great lakes genetics
> 
> But to be safe @shorelineOG


@shorelineOG What's the call boss?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 9, 2020)

Ayerborne said:


> @shorelineOG What's the call boss?


Great Lakes Genetics has some specials with freebies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nug shots of the lower sample branch taken @8 weeks.
> View attachment 4453060View attachment 4453063View attachment 4453064View attachment 4453065View attachment 4453066


That looks damn good!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks damn good!


Thank you my dude. It's dried and in a jar now,gonna give it a few days and roll a joint. I'm getting a detergent like fuel smell now,can't wait to crack the jar a few days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you my dude. It's dried and in a jar now,gonna give it a few days and roll a joint. I'm getting a detergent like fuel smell now,can't wait to crack the jar a few days.


I dig those kind of terps. The old ajax smell or something like that! Fudge yeah man.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The old ajax smell or something like that!


Bingo! lol or comet. Eh,Tide pods for the millennials?


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 13, 2020)

Crippy in the back (both look like males)
Dope House in the front (left is female, right is still shy)

Dope House 3 (front, just topped)

Cuts from the man


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 13, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> ECSD - day 56
> View attachment 4449362
> View attachment 4449363
> View attachment 4449364
> View attachment 4449366





CoB_nUt said:


> Just checked, she'll be @8wks flower on Monday. She _might_ make it to 9,won't go past 63 days.
> 
> Took the lowest branch to sample. I can't wait to taste her when fully ripe to my liking.
> Heh, actually I took this branch for scientific purposes because you know,the lowers are not as developed as the tops or are not as mature and I want to test out the potency & taste at this point.....
> ...


Thanks cobb. I wioll aim for 63 days.


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 13, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> ECSD - day 56
> View attachment 4449362
> View attachment 4449363
> View attachment 4449364
> View attachment 4449366


Lovely.


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 13, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nug shots of the lower sample branch taken @8 weeks.
> View attachment 4453060View attachment 4453063View attachment 4453064View attachment 4453065View attachment 4453066


spectacular


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 14, 2020)

Dope house.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 14, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Dope house.View attachment 4456309View attachment 4456308


How many days is this? How was the stretch?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 14, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How many days is this? How was the stretch?


This is at 3 weeks. She doubled during stretch.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 14, 2020)

Shorelines ecsd, beginning of the second week of flower


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 14, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Shorelines ecsd, beginning of the second week of flowerView attachment 4456402View attachment 4456403


That cant be the 10 days in !


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 14, 2020)

no way thats 10 days in


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

**Photo bomb warning* I'm running out of memory on my device again!*

ECSD @9 weeks. Coming down any day now,whenever time allows.
Right before lights on.

Click-Daylight!
Main cola kinda propped up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

More...


....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

...continued


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 14, 2020)

looks bomb bro... from seed or clone via Shoreline


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

Last group.Perspective shots. This shot has a plant next to the ECSD that shows where I like my canopy height. The ECSD ate up approx. another 1.5' -2' of vertical space.

This shot shows a lower branch that is in the same area code as the canopy of the neighboring plant.

If I remember,I'll de-leaf her of the large fans and take a few pics of her before chop.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

Pendragon said:


> spectacular


Thank you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> looks bomb bro... from seed or clone via Shoreline


Thank you Oswizzle. This is the clone.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> That cant be the 10 days in !





oswizzle said:


> no way thats 10 days in


*devils advocate*
Maybe 10 days since pistillate stigma formation or flower set? Heh,3.5 weeks of 12/12


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 14, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> *devils advocate*
> Maybe 10 days since pistillate stigma formation or flower set? Heh,3.5 weeks of 12/12
> [/QUOTE
> 10 days from having a little bud formation. I have never heard of people counting from the time they flip the lights. I have a lot of light in a small area so they grow fast


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 14, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> More...View attachment 4456441
> View attachment 4456438
> View attachment 4456439
> View attachment 4456440....


Everytime it looks done, some calayx's start forming out of the side of the bud. I do multiple harvest on that strain, because it's tall and wide and never seems to completely finish.
If you harvest the side branches and top colas, the interior buds can go another 10 days.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 14, 2020)

Usually that is when the counting starts. Unless you flip early or start from 12/12.
With a mature plant you count when you flip. Yours appear to be about 3 weeks in give or take


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 14, 2020)

They weren’t ready to flower when I flipped the lights. I usually flip them a little earlier so I have a 2 week wait before any flowers actually start forming.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Everytime it looks done, some calayx's start forming out of the side of the bud. I do multiple harvest on that strain, because it's tall and wide and never seems to completely finish.
> If you harvest the side branches and top colas, the interior buds can go another 10 days.


Yea,I thought about a staggered harvest.I need that spot tho.I'll let 'er go as long as I can. All the main buds are in the photon plane.Majority of all the lowers made it up to the canopy aside from a coupe real lower branches that are usually pruned.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

Most times I count this way also.It confused the hell out of a few people...lol.Even caught a lil flack for it...heh fuck it. I count how I want.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 14, 2020)

I think the most important thing in growing is to do what works for you. When I started growing some people’s advice would be great, and some would totally fuck my grow up. I don’t have room to grow mature plants so I flip earlier and use twice the light as most.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 14, 2020)

I don’t even think the pictures I posted look that big time wise, I was impressed with the frost level


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I think the most important thing in growing is to do what works for you. When I started growing some people’s advice would be great, and some would totally fuck my grow up. I don’t have room to grow mature plants so I flip earlier and use twice the light as most.


Agreed. Just have to sift thru the bs chaff and make an educated decision on what works best for you and your situation. Everyone's garden is different.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

@shorelineOG have you taken her past 70, mains included? If so,was it "worth" it to you in the end product.I know it's all subjective,just gathering data points.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 14, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> @shorelineOG have you taken her past 70, mains included? If so,was it "worth" it to you in the end product.I know it's all subjective,just gathering data points.


I don't take it past 70 days. I grow it in hydro so it shortens the flowering time and usually don't even count the days. Its hard to control the odor so I chop it early sometimes. It's potent even if you harvest early.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 14, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> I don't take it past 70 days. I grow it in hydro so it shortens the flowering time and usually don't even count the days. Its hard to control the odor so I chop it early sometimes. It's potent even if you harvest early.


Thank you. Lol,she might not make it thru the night!
Potent is an understatement. I smoked a joint of the sample nugs yesterday mornings wake & bake.
I was baked for at least 2 hours.I'm talking tight-eyed baked.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 14, 2020)

Chopped 1 of ECSD's today, and topped the other one. I wet trimmed the tops of a few of the topped branches. Day 66 (from flip).


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Chopped 1 of ECSD's today, and topped the other one. I wet trimmed the tops of a few of the topped branches. Day 66 (from flip).
> View attachment 4456734View attachment 4456735View attachment 4456737View attachment 4456743


Nicely done T!


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 15, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done T!


Thanks. Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## booms111 (Jan 15, 2020)

@shorelineOG hows that SDbx2 compare to your ecsd?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Most times I count this way also.It confused the hell out of a few people...lol.Even caught a lil flack for it...heh fuck it. I count how I want.


You better count the way we count or you're doing it wrong!  gotta love folks arguing with you over the stupidest shit here on RIU.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 16, 2020)

@Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 16, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


I just got his sunny D, (ssdd x choclate diesel). Shit sounds fire


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 16, 2020)

@shorelineOG & @Useful Seeds (shoreline x chocolate diesel) & (shoreline x black lime reserve)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


Crippy x Tranquil Chocolate= yes please. I haven't had the shoreline,or Candyman(yet). If I found a pheno that stayed short like the beans I ran of each & had a hybrid mix of both in terps & flavor profiles & potency of either or both,I'd be pleasantly surprised first,yet higly ecstatic.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> @shorelineOG & @Useful Seeds (shoreline x chocolate diesel) & (shoreline x black lime reserve)


Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


His cut of Choc D is very good. Also, his ChemD x Choc D for stink effect. I can see someone beat me to it. lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2020)

Chem d x choc d is something I need in my life I think lol


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 17, 2020)

Crippy x Choc D
ECSD x Choc D
Candyman x BOO


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Crippy x Choc D
> ECSD x Choc D
> Candyman x BOO


Yep. Nice. Hadn't considered the Mom or Pops.
I wonder how the crosses everyone mentioned would do with the parents flipped also.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 18, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yep. Nice. Hadn't considered the Mom or Pops.
> I wonder how the crosses everyone mentioned would do with the parents flipped also.


I’ve been seeing more collabs recently, which is awesome for the community. The mothers and fathers are being shared and flipped, in the case of fems.
Perhaps @Useful Seeds could/would reverse @shorelineOG cuts of Crippy, Shoreline and Candyman to hit with his stock, and vice versus. Shoreline would get some females for Useful and have his studs splooge all of their love dust everywhere.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 18, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Crippy x Choc D
> ECSD x Choc D
> Candyman x BOO


These 3 should be done ASAP  

Cheers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 18, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’ve been seeing more collabs recently, which is awesome for the community. The mothers and fathers are being shared and flipped, in the case of fems.
> Perhaps @Useful Seeds could/would reverse @shorelineOG cuts of Crippy, Shoreline and Candyman to hit with his stock, and vice versus. Shoreline would get some females for Useful and have his studs splooge all of their love dust everywhere.


Some good info there thanks.
My bad, by flipped I was going for something like having the Crippy Male hit the Choc D female,Choc D male hit the Crippy female. 
I hadnt even considered the fem possibilities. They both hold some heat. Definitely a plus for the community.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 18, 2020)

I was watching a fight when I was posting my previous reply. My fighter,the underdog,won the fight and I lost my damn train of thought hahaha. I tried to edit it. It doesn't even make sense to me now.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 19, 2020)

Candyman clones

Purple Punch clones


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

ECSD chop chop -72 days. I was going to chop her around 63-64 days. I turned off her pump before lights out on day 63. Day 64 I saw some purpling coming in on the bracts,turned her pump back on and said fuck it,I'll let her go 70.

I took the majority of the large fans from the tops mainly the ones I could get to. She definitely put on a bit more weight in the last few days.




...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

It's obvious I'm no photographer but these 3 are my favorite shots.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 23, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


Shoreline x Chocolate Diesel for sure. Also, Shoreline x Xmas tree bud... two oldtimers.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2020)

Those bud formations are so weird!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Those bud formations are so weird!


Looks like it would be good for outdoor in my shitty climate. Buds like that will fair much better compared to giant dense ones.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2020)

Shoreline says it’s the original, aj says that the original is very sensitive to technique and has a very wide range of expression. I’m looking forward to flowering it and messing with some factors. How was that for the law of detachment B)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Those bud formations are so weird!


Lol, I thought the same. I can't wait to run her a couple more times to see how she expresses under cobs,qbs& qb96 elites. My temps run in the mid eighties lights on.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol, I thought the same. I can't wait to run her a couple more times to see how she expresses under cobs,qbs& qb96 elites. My temps run in the mid eighties lights on.


What medium?


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 23, 2020)

Middle and back left are Dope House girls and back mid is a Crippy girl. They don’t look happy atm. I gave them a light to medium defol and they are getting transplanted tomorrow. They’ll chill until Sunday and then two will go into flower until a little more space opens up in 7-10 days


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> What medium?


Turface & Perlite this run.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 23, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> ECSD chop chop -72 days. I was going to chop her around 63-64 days. I turned off her pump before lights out on day 63. Day 64 I saw some purpling coming in on the bracts,turned her pump back on and said fuck it,I'll let her go 70.
> 
> I took the majority of the large fans from the tops mainly the ones I could get to. She definitely put on a bit more weight in the last few days.
> View attachment 4462696
> ...


Great work CoB, really nice work brother!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Great work CoB, really nice work brother!


Thank you my dude!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 24, 2020)

Again a Foxy Foxy bitch that @shorelineOG SD cut looks legit to me but hey what the fuck do i know


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> It's obvious I'm no photographer but these 3 are my favorite shots.
> View attachment 4462702View attachment 4462704View attachment 4462706


NEVER seen buds that look like that.Very strange indeed.But still nice tho!!! Looks really good.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

Lol, I grow very strange alien buds. Apparently my environment invites it. Glad I'm not a cash cropper.
Bag appeal is unreal!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol, I grow very strange alien buds. Apparently my environment invites it. Glad I'm not a cash cropper.
> Bag appeal is unreal!


I bet


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I bet


Do tell...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

Candyman(purple stems-green pucks ) popping roots.


Lost 2 cuts of PP. My pucks squished the shit outta them apparently & turned them into a mushy mess at the bottom.
The lone Purple Punch-yellow puck wants to survive me and my bullshit. That's rightfight for it girl.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Candyman(purple stems-green pucks ) popping roots.
> View attachment 4463901
> View attachment 4463899
> Lost 2 cuts of PP. My pucks squished the shit outta them apparently & turned them into a mushy mess at the bottom.
> ...


I’m having the same experience. The candyman cuts I received are standing up and looking good. 2/3 pp clones had their stems turn to mush and the remaining one is likely done as well...exact same environment and condition as the candyman cuts


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi guys, im a french little grower who try to get some shoreline's cut in France 
I contact him on strainly but unfortunately he don't do international shipping.
So im searching for somebody on RIU who are open to trade/sell with me, PM if you are interested


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m having the same experience. The candyman cuts I received are standing up and looking good. 2/3 pp clones had their stems turn to mush and the remaining one is likely done as well...exact same environment and condition as the candyman cuts


Hate to say it,but I'm glad it wasn't only me. Lol,not wishing anything bad on anyone's garden but,I was really pissed at myself for losing them.
Thank you for sharing your experience.
The other fully rooted clones in there were put in at the same time.
I meant to put this pic up to show the Candyman roots.



*edit* After blowing up this picture,I see a lil root nub coming out on the Purple Punch in the yellow puck in the back. Yes!!!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hate to say it,but I'm glad it wasn't only me. Lol,not wishing anything bad on anyone's garden but,I was really pissed at myself for losing them.
> Thank you for sharing your experience.
> The other fully rooted clones in there were put in at the same time.
> I meant to put this pic up to show the Candyman roots.
> ...


It’s good to share all experiences imo. Hopefully both of our remaining pp get their legs under them


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol, I grow very strange alien buds. Apparently my environment invites it. Glad I'm not a cash cropper.
> Bag appeal is unreal!


The real cut of Sour D is Foxy and will all ways be Foxy anything less is Uncivilized ! If it ain't foxy it ain't Real Sour D.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2020)

What you have their sir is some yummy goodness . Enjoy


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 25, 2020)

I've been looking back trying to find out where the original male pollen came from in the clone only bxs and I'm still confused.

"SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Hey Shoreline! Can you tell me a little bit about your breeding process for these clone only bxs? Thanks!
> 
> S&S


They got started with a Shoreline bx male.
Shoreline x ECSD x ECSD so it's 75% ECSD 25%shoreline."

*Wouldn't that be considered an ECSD bx?*

"rollinfunk said:


> Did you start with an ecsd male or did you have a shoreline male? If Ecsd is it a Rez male? Thanks


The ecsd is the original cut. The male was (shoreline x ecsd.)"

*Shoreline and ECSD are both clones, right? Where did the male pollen come from in that male?*


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've been looking back trying to find out where the original male pollen came from in the clone only bxs and I'm still confused.
> 
> "SKUNKandSOUR said:
> 
> ...


Theres an ecsd bx male. A shoreline bx male. A crippy male and so on. Then there's lines started with different males, some diesel lines were started with a shoreline bx male and the new stuff uses a crippy male.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 25, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Theres an ecsd bx male. A shoreline bx male. A crippy male and so on. Then there's lines started with different males, some diesel lines were started with a shoreline bx male and the new stuff uses a crippy male.


ecsd, shoreline, and crippy are all clone-onlys, right? Where's the pollen?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> ecsd, shoreline, and crippy are all clone-onlys, right? Where's the pollen?


There's bx1 and bx2 of these strains. The males are backcrosses of those strains. If you have a pack of shoreline bx and select a male from that, you would have a male that's 75% shoreline. I have separate lines with different males.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 25, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> There's bx1 and bx2 of these strains. The males are backcrosses of those strains. If you have a pack of shoreline bx and select a male from that, you would have a male that's 75% shoreline. I have separate lines with different males.


Ok. I'm still confused but I'll turn the thread back over to the growers. Some nice looking results here.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 25, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> There's bx1 and bx2 of these strains. The males are backcrosses of those strains. If you have a pack of shoreline bx and select a male from that, you would have a male that's 75% shoreline. I have separate lines with different males.


I got the ecsd from great lakes last year around july. 
From what ive seen on here it looks FIRE. whats the deal with those beans?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> The real cut of Sour D is Foxy and will all ways be Foxy anything less is Uncivilized ! If it ain't foxy it ain't Real Sour D.





BigSco508 said:


> What you have their sir is some yummy goodness . Enjoy


Thank you Sco. Foxy,didcha mean Foxy as in a sexy female/sexy buds or SOME foxtail action?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 25, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I got the ecsd from great lakes last year around july.
> From what ive seen on here it looks FIRE. whats the deal with those beans?


Ecsd x (ecsd x shoreline bx).


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 25, 2020)

The pics from cob nut look amazing


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 26, 2020)

Candyman clones doing well


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Shoreline says it’s the original, aj says that the original is very sensitive to technique and has a very wide range of expression. I’m looking forward to flowering it and messing with some factors. How was that for the law of detachment B)


ironically i just saw in a thread earlier today how AJ's SD is a pretender cut. at some invitational in i think colorado. they say folks giggled or snickered about it i think.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2020)

That would be ironic as he is kind of an ass hole, if the name fits right? I mean, “I’m holding out on joining the breeding market until I get sole rights to sour diesel” is total trash! Fuck that guy! lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi guys. I contacted @shorelineOG to get to the bottom of the source of male pollen and I think I've gotten it straightened out.

At the start of things, he used a Deadhead OG male to create the original shoreline bx. From there, that shoreline bx male was used to make further backcross males. So Deadhead started things but isn't a big percentage of the genes after a few backcrosses.

Also, he asked me to clarify that he DOES NOT have the AJ cut of sour diesel. His is the ECSD.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2020)

The bro cut? Honestly, if its some stanky ol sour I’ll be hyped.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 27, 2020)

I dunno. I'm not well informed on the ins and outs of diesel. Didn't ask.

I did ask about the crippy. Apparently the exact origins are unknown to him. It's not TK though.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 28, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you Sco. Foxy,didcha mean Foxy as in a sexy female/sexy buds or SOME foxtail action?


I meant both ! Sour D is known for Fox tailing.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2020)

I
ECSD(cut) dried and ready for the jar.I was pleasantly surprised by the yield. That foxy gal was holding dense nugmeat in those tails. 


No flash.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 29, 2020)

Day 1
Dope House on the right. Crippy on the left. They’re roughly 18” so let’s see how much they stretch


Clones and Dope House 3 on the right


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 8, 2020)

Crippy on the left. Dope House middle and right

Variegated leaf on a Dope House 

A little training on the dominant colas to let the middle catch up

These have been super easy to grow so far and are really starting to stack. They’ll get thinned out in two weeks


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 9, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Crippy on the left. Dope House middle and right
> View attachment 4474871
> Variegated leaf on a Dope House
> View attachment 4474872
> ...


Looking good! Any smells coming off the crippy from stem rub?


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 9, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Looking good! Any smells coming off the crippy from stem rub?


I’ll give it a rub and sniff once the lights are on.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 9, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Looking good! Any smells coming off the crippy from stem rub?


No discernible smell from the stem rub, other than typical stem funk. It is more pronounced than the dope house currently


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 10, 2020)

These are my couple ecsd clones, I bumped up my flowering count a week so this is the start of 7. Organic soil and compost/nutrition teas, under a lec315 in a 2x4 area


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Different nug structure, looks great though. It seems true to the word that it’s morphology highly depends on the environment.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 11, 2020)

Happy girls


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 11, 2020)

you definitely need more than a eBay scrubber with these plants!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2020)

Candyman @ day 59. Had to come back for a round 2 with these haha
Grown in 1/2 gal pot flood n drain. Sour Grape leaner but sweeter. You killed it with this one @shorelineOG


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 12, 2020)

Roots!! Candyman clones


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope House @ day 28

Candyman clone. She’s going to get topped and up-potted soon


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone in Colorado have the original Shoreline from Texas? I used to get some killer in Katy Texas... I am in a legal state and would love to find this dna.... nothing in Colorado even comes close!!


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Feb 27, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


Shoreline with a side of shoreline!


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 27, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Candyman @ day 59. Had to come back for a round 2 with these haha
> Grown in 1/2 gal pot flood n drain. Sour Grape leaner but sweeter. You killed it with this one @shorelineOG
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Baby, be my date for the prom ?


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Feb 27, 2020)

Pendragon said:


> Oh Baby, be my date for the prom ?


Right??


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 27, 2020)

Dopehouse down at 68 days. Definitely not my best work. The smell is hard to pinpoint, but familiar and addictive. Like mild vanilla and scented baby powder or women's deodorant. 
Edit:after more trimming, there's lemon in there, as well.

Early tester nug taken a few days ago, with and without flash.  Just dry enough to smoke, taste is good, mostly hashy. I'm high after 2 fairly good sized bong hits. 5 minutes in, I'm having trouble finishing this post. It's racy, but my feet are heavy.


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Feb 28, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Dopehouse down at 68 days. Definitely not my best work. The smell is hard to pinpoint, but familiar and addictive. Like mild vanilla and scented baby powder or women's deodorant.
> Edit:after more trimming, there's lemon in there, as well.
> View attachment 4490968
> Early tester nug taken a few days ago, with and without flash. View attachment 4490992View attachment 4490993 Just dry enough to smoke, taste is good, mostly hashy. I'm high after 2 fairly good sized bong hits. 5 minutes in, I'm having trouble finishing this post. It's racy, but my feet are heavy.


Very nice!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 29, 2020)

@shorelineOG any word on the collab between you and @Useful Seeds ?
Im quite interested to see what you guys come up with. 
I'd personally love to see a Candyman mix with some Bag Of Oranges.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 29, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG any word on the collab between you and @Useful Seeds ?
> Im quite interested to see what you guys come up with.
> I'd personally love to see a Candyman mix with some Bag Of Oranges.


I believe useful received candyman, ecsd and maybe 91? I seen useful mention that a week or two ago. I believe Useful was asking which combos folks would like to see.

That one you mentioned sounds super nice!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG any word on the collab between you and @Useful Seeds ?
> Im quite interested to see what you guys come up with.
> I'd personally love to see a Candyman mix with some Bag Of Oranges.


I am thinking of these so far

Candyman x Bag of Oranges
ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
Crippy x Chocolate Diesel
Shoreline BX 2 x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am thinking of these so far
> 
> Candyman x Bag of Oranges
> ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Those all sound great! Any thoughts of trying your Xmas TB with any of Shoreline's stuff? I liked the idea of Shoreline/xmas tb for some deep old-skool.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Those all sound great! Any thoughts of trying your Xmas TB with any of Shoreline's stuff? I liked the idea of Shoreline/xmas tb for some deep old-skool.


Anything is possible, I actually have a ton of CTB pollen in the freezer. I also have to keep making my normal offerings that are out of stock, so space becomes an issue.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Anything is possible, I actually have a ton of CTB pollen in the freezer. I also have to keep making my normal offerings that are out of stock, so space becomes an issue.


You're using your space VERY wisely... this knucklehead here just likes to dream stuff up in his head.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 29, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG any word on the collab between you and @Useful Seeds ?
> Im quite interested to see what you guys come up with.
> I'd personally love to see a Candyman mix with some Bag Of Oranges.


Last run of 2019 was GMO x Shoreline OG. I'd want anything with that GMO crossed into it. It was stellar.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Last run of 2019 was GMO x Shoreline OG. I'd want anything with that GMO crossed into it. It was stellar.


"Southern Comfort" (GMO x Shorline) was a great GMO cross for me as well. IIRC, I got cookie phenos with mine. Potent smoke for sure though.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> "Southern Comfort" (GMO x Shorline) was a great GMO cross for me as well. IIRC, I got cookie phenos with mine. Potent smoke for sure though.


Luckily I made F2s and am planning on a larger search of them. What I had was simply spectacular. I'll try to remember the name was Southern Comfort.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am thinking of these so far
> 
> Candyman x Bag of Oranges
> ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


"I am CoB_nUt and I agree with this message"
*Brought to you by-The Lovers of Great Ganja Republic*


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
> Crippy x Chocolate Diesel
> Shoreline BX 2 x Chocolate Diesel


All of these please!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 2, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> ECSD chop chop -72 days. I was going to chop her around 63-64 days. I turned off her pump before lights out on day 63. Day 64 I saw some purpling coming in on the bracts,turned her pump back on and said fuck it,I'll let her go 70.


I've got some testers above soil now. I didn't know how long they'd stay vaulted but I just had to after seeing what you're finding. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 2, 2020)

Dope House day 32


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 2, 2020)

Candyman clone transplanted


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman clone transplanted


Might wanna get that relative humidity up broseph 

How to use the chart below: Find your temp (y) and aim to match with proper relative humidity (x) so that where they meet is a # in a green box. The higher the number the more potassium the plants need to burn while they perspire just to stay cool.

So at 79F you ideally want a minimum RH of ~65% and they will PRAY

You've probably heard of it, but in case not or for others looking on, this is called vapor pressure deficit (VPD) and it is a game changer. If you're having deficiency issues or your plants look stressed/over watered even though they're not over watered, proper VPD will help tremendously. An environment VPD in red (over or under transpiration) will cause several problems, not just a need for extra potassium. It messes with co2 utilization too for example.

So now that the reader gets the general idea you can hone it even more by adjusting your VPD based on which stage of growth you are at. By doing this you can force the plant to uptake more nutrients when you want it to in order to really stack. See chart below.

Generally speaking, if mold is an issue in your space you may want to compromise and keep relative humidity on the lower side of things but if you are having mold problems at 45/50% humidity you should probably replace your equipment such as dehumidifiers and clean tf out of your room before growing anything. Cheers!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 3, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Might wanna get that relative humidity up broseph
> 
> How to use the chart below: Find your temp (y) and aim to match with proper relative humidity (x) so that where they meet is a # in a green box. The higher the number the more potassium the plants need to burn while they perspire just to stay cool.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree with you regarding the humidity lol. It’s usually not that low, but also not high enough for proper vpd. I might need to address it though


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I don’t disagree with you regarding the humidity lol. It’s usually not that low, but also not high enough for proper vpd. I might need to address it though


I notice a HUGE difference when I dial in vpd! I'm guilty of keeping things too dry as well from time to time.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

Sorry to digress. To get back on topic...



Spicoli_Denver said:


> Anyone in Colorado have the original Shoreline from Texas? I used to get some killer in Katy Texas... I am in a legal state and would love to find this dna.... nothing in Colorado even comes close!!


GLG still has one shoreline x in stock and I believe the b2go offer is still going on.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Dope House day 32
> View attachment 4493758View attachment 4493759View attachment 4493760View attachment 4493761


those look like my real skunk from the late 80s


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 3, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> those look like my real skunk from the late 80s


That sounds promising


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 4, 2020)

Dope House day 35


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Dope House day 35
> View attachment 4496046View attachment 4496047View attachment 4496048View attachment 4496049


what is dope house exactly?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 5, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> what is dope house exactly?


Shoreline x Crippy


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Mar 5, 2020)

Now we need a shoreline x road kill


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> what is dope house exactly?


Tasty, potent smoke.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Tasty, potent smoke.View attachment 4496649


How long did you take yours? What flavors and effects are you getting?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Dopehouse down at 68 days. Definitely not my best work. The smell is hard to pinpoint, but familiar and addictive. Like mild vanilla and scented baby powder or women's deodorant.
> Edit:after more trimming, there's lemon in there, as well.
> View attachment 4490968
> Early tester nug taken a few days ago, with and without flash. View attachment 4490992View attachment 4490993 Just dry enough to smoke, taste is good, mostly hashy. I'm high after 2 fairly good sized bong hits. 5 minutes in, I'm having trouble finishing this post. It's racy, but my feet are heavy.


@idlewilder this is not a generic buzz. Hard to explain. Motivated high, but not for tasks that require concentration. So far, tried trimming and reading(story time). No bueno.
Actual smoke report to come in a couple days.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 6, 2020)

I hate those motivated silly buzzes, that’s when you wind up hurting yourself doing something stupid. Leave that to drinkers. lol


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 6, 2020)

Excuse me if that has been covered. But what is the origin of his cut of shoreline he sells on strainly. From my search I cant get a clear answer. I see some shoreline bx x ecsd being mentioned many pages back! thanks


----------



## Mxrider211 (Mar 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am thinking of these so far
> 
> Candyman x Bag of Oranges
> ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Useful if u ever ended up making those f3s of ndnguys 79 Christmas bud and shorline has a recessive male that could just add some punch to the that Christmas dank smell that would be a dream come true 4 alot of us that remember those 90s Christmas buds that came around every holiday season!!!!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 9, 2020)

Dope House day 39
Other than some microbes and sugars, they’re on an all water diet from here to the end


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 11, 2020)

Dope House day 42


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 15, 2020)

Candyman. She’s got a sugary/skunky smell in veg. I’ll take a couple more cuts from down low and likely flip once my Dope House get chopped


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 48


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 18, 2020)

Put in work @idlewilder. Nicely done my man.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 18, 2020)

Just dropped another clone of ECSD into the system for a second run. I tied her around a tomatoe cage because she got away from me in veg. Curious to see how she morphs this time around.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 18, 2020)

Round II of Crippy coming soon.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah, man. Looking good, @idlewilder ! 
I felt like I could smell my dopehouse plant just looking at your pics. Weird.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Put in work @idlewilder. Nicely done my man.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah, man. Looking good, @idlewilder !
> I felt like I could smell my dopehouse plant just looking at your pics. Weird.


Thanks guys. They’ve pretty much grown themselves and are chunking you nicely here at the end. I’ll star scoping next week


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 19, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Round II of Crippy coming soon.


I wish mine would’ve made it through flower so I’ll have to follow along


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 49

I promise to stop spamming the thread for a few days lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 19, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Day 49
> View attachment 4508518View attachment 4508519View attachment 4508520View attachment 4508521View attachment 4508522View attachment 4508523
> I promise to stop spamming the thread for a few days lol


Naw man, keep the pics coming!


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here’s one of the last Crippy’s I had. This strain is a breeze to trim, and yields extremely well.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2020)

Dope House Day 51


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2020)

Getting there


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 22, 2020)

I’ll leave this right here


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Dope House day 35
> View attachment 4496046View attachment 4496047View attachment 4496048View attachment 4496049


Is that a little bit of leaf variegation I see? Possibly from some deep chem genetics? (sorry, not quite caught up on the thread yet)
Gorgeous plants!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 23, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Is that a little bit of leaf variegation I see? Possibly from some deep chem genetics? (sorry, not quite caught up on the thread yet)
> Gorgeous plants!


Yep, good eye. The faster finishing pheno has it. It’s a Shoreline leaner according to @shorelineOG . They’re probably coming down this week


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2020)

Candyman was transplanted into a 3gal fabric pot. She’ll get cleaned up and I’ll take a few more cuttings before flipping later this week

Roots!!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2020)

Dope House Day 56
#1

#2


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 27, 2020)

Candyman 
Almost time for flower


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 29, 2020)

Dope House hanging

Tester nugs


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 30, 2020)

Candyman enjoying flower


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 3, 2020)

Candyman day 6


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 3, 2020)

Dope House 2 sample
It has a musky dank og smell. The taste on the inhale is musky and the exhale is pine. Thick smooth smoke after a quick 6 day dry. The flavor lingers


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 5, 2020)

Candyman day 7


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 7, 2020)

Candyman showing purps at day 9


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2020)

Finally getting started on this project



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Finally getting started on this project
> 
> View attachment 4527863
> 
> ...


Whoa what do you have there?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2020)

They are a gift I have been waiting to open. I couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## idlewilder (Apr 11, 2020)

Dope House 2 with a rough trim. Musk and diesel with sandy trichs


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Where can I get some shoreline genetics? What seedbanks?


----------



## Mxrider211 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crippy day 50


----------



## Mxrider211 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crippy pheno 2 day 50 this 1s a lil shorter/tighter


----------



## Mxrider211 (Apr 12, 2020)

Great plant has the nose of the crippy I used to get in the late 90s with a diesel backer to it, I'd love to get a cut of the crippy without the ecsd bx


----------



## Mxrider211 (Apr 12, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> No one wants to answer my question. Real helpful of you. Fuck this gay ass thread.


Wow....umm....yaaa... dosent take a rocket scientist....they have this thing now it's called google idk if uve heard but u type in shorline genetics and it will magically show u what seddbanks push his gear, I'm guessing u mite need help so go track down a 1st grader and he'll be able to walk u thru it...ahhhh duhh f×%%k answering this ultra stupid ass question


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Great Lakes genetics has always been good to me and i live in a country where it’s illegal DBJ is the man for sure gives some tasty freebies so have a sus


Yeah i seen that i was trying to get a recommendation because anyone who has any common sense knows that some seedbanks may offer the same breeder but may not be reliable its called preparation. Thanks man for the info. GL on your grow.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 13, 2020)

GLG has really Good stealth shipping as well which is a bonus


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Whoa what do you have there?


Some of that good good !


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow Covid 19 strikes again people really are Moist now a days !


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow Covid 19 strikes again people really are Moist now a days !


I can’t help it, what do you mean about people being “moist” lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2020)

Only 3 out of 15 didn't pop. They are all transplanted to solo cups.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

Shoreline babies:



No red stems. It might be because I am using nutes on seedlings. AN Sensi A and B, AN Jungle Juice Micro, and some Mad Farmer silica.

Most landrace Sativa strains I have grown showed red stems:


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2020)

that’s a genetic marker


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

I was wrong - one of the Colombian Fire babies has a red stem!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

Babies in the sun today





Red stem



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## idlewilder (Apr 19, 2020)

Candyman Day 21
Smells like grape koolaid


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> No one wants to answer my question. Real helpful of you. Fuck this gay ass thread.


For someone that’s probably using weed, you’ve got a bad attitude for damn sure. You’re not gonna make many friends either, not the way you’ve been replying to people.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman Day 21
> Smells like grape koolaid
> View attachment 4539334View attachment 4539335View attachment 4539336View attachment 4539337View attachment 4539338


Looking good man, and that Dope House looked dank, glad I started a couple now.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mxrider211 said:


> I'd love to get a cut of the crippy without the ecsd bx


I’d like to see a couple of these strains backcrossed to the Crippy myself. I’m pretty sure that Shoreline is using a Crippy male for these crosses, so bxing would be the way to go.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Shoreline babies:
> 
> View attachment 4533593
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, what kind of seed starting mix is that you're using?


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 19, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> For someone that’s probably using weed, you’ve got a bad attitude for damn sure. You’re not gonna make many friends either, not the way you’ve been replying to people.


 Your a little late on your reply there jack. Im not here to make friends I have friends 2 if you read this thread carefully you'd realize your post is irrelevant no need for comments. The guy was being an smart ass trying to talk shit this is an forum full of information on growing. Just because you didn't like my response doesn't prove anything you said valid. there's thousands of other threads on this site free of ass hurt people with sly ass comments. cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 20, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Your a little late on your reply there jack. Im not here to make friends I have friends 2 if you read this thread carefully you'd realize your post is irrelevant no need for comments. The guy was being an smart ass trying to talk shit this is an forum full of information on growing. Just because you didn't like my response doesn't prove anything you said valid. there's thousands of other threads on this site free of ass hurt people with sly ass comments. cheers!


Hey Buster, how the hell did you know my name is Jack?
Carry on oh sly know-it-all one, carry on


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2020)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 22, 2020)

Lunch


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 25, 2020)

Candyman cutting


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman Day 21
> Smells like grape koolaid
> View attachment 4539334View attachment 4539335View attachment 4539336View attachment 4539337View attachment 4539338


Is that the cutting he is holding? Because I have four of them rooted right now...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

I see a bunch more in the box!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

Shoreline babies in the sun:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 26, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Is that the cutting he is holding? Because I have four of them rooted right now...


It sure is. It smells amazing, grape koolaid and grape jolly ranchers


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 26, 2020)

Candyman day 28


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> It sure is. It smells amazing, grape koolaid and grape jolly ranchers


Now those are some terps I'm diggin and have been hunting for for over a year & a half.

Finally found some in my Sundae Driver #19 cut.
Good to hear Candyman is tossing some too.

I have a Candyman primed(rootbound in a solo cup) & ready to be transplanted and flipped to flower.
Nicely done @idlewilder. Im feelin' the early color change. How's the stretch?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 26, 2020)

How'd your purple punches shake out? Hate I couldn't root mine.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 26, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> How'd your purple punches shake out? Hate I couldn't root mine.


She is sort of a bitch to root in my experience. I have run two S1 phenos plus the cut, all very uniform pains in the ass.

Excited to flower the candyman, and keep it around. I want to work on breeding with purple-flowered plants, seems like it is simple recessive in most cases, but there might be more than one purple gene, for all I know. It doesn’t seem like there’s a lot of good information available about it out there so I plan to do some multi-generational experiments with them, probably starting with some S1’s of her. Shoreline’s gear is solid and he is a good cat.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 26, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> She is sort of a bitch to root in my experience. I have run two S1 phenos plus the cut, all very uniform pains in the ass.
> 
> I have four little candyman starts right here, myself, excited to flower them.


How’d the cut turn out? I’ve got one Purple Punch and one CandyMan about a week into flower right now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 27, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> How’d the cut turn out? I’ve got one Purple Punch and one CandyMan about a week into flower right now.


I have run the Purple Punch a couple times now, (from S1 seed and a cut I got in Portland) it is wicked tasty, medium potency, easy to grow, fast finishing...all the stuff people say. Blurry shot of one attached.

I haven’t run Candyman yet.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 27, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Now those are some terps I'm diggin and have been hunting for for over a year & a half.
> 
> Finally found some in my Sundae Driver #19 cut.
> Good to hear Candyman is tossing some too.
> ...





CoB_nUt said:


> How'd your purple punches shake out? Hate I couldn't root mine.


The terps are pretty great so far. Stretch wasn’t bad. Mine went in around 22”-24” and only stretched 4-6”. I wasn’t able to get any of the PP to root either. I was definitely bummed about that. My clone tech is barbaric though lol. Stick it in dirt and wait haha. I put a bunch of Candyman cuts in jiffy picks this time with a bit better success


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> The terps are pretty great so far. Stretch wasn’t bad. Mine went in around 22”-24” and only stretched 4-6”. I wasn’t able to get any of the PP to root either. I was definitely bummed about that. My clone tech is barbaric though lol. Stick it in dirt and wait haha. I put a bunch of Candyman cuts in jiffy picks this time with a bit better success


I have made probably twenty cuts of PP from three (barely) different phenos, they all rooted like crap, like 50% at best. Make extras and be patient. I use Rapid Rooters under a dome, or DiY DWC cloners. It could be luck, but I feel like some strains are a lot harder to root than others. GG4 can be a little fussy to get going and my OBS is sort of in the middle.

Shoreline Genetics Candyman popped roots like it had somewhere to be. They are thriving and will start flower in two weeks or so.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 27, 2020)

It totally varies by strain like your saying, and we all have “our room” environment is usually dialed in as best we can but there are inevitably pressures that could be addressed. With clones the vpd and temps are critical for rooting quickly and vigorously. That can be hard depending on where you live!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 27, 2020)

Part of my cloning failures are due to not allowing the cuts to wilt soon enough before re-covering with a dome. I’m working on it haha


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It totally varies by strain like your saying, and we all have “our room” environment is usually dialed in as best we can but there are inevitably pressures that could be addressed. With clones the vpd and temps are critical for rooting quickly and vigorously. That can be hard depending on where you live!


VPD is not something I actively manage because my environment is usually close to “in-band” but it is definitely a factor that is worth measuring when “mystery” problems arise.


----------



## gospodar (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm getting into growing my own. My goal after practicing on the Haole seeds in my dresser is to grow Shoreline. I wanted to ask what the practical difference was between the Shoreline bx2 seeds vs. @shorelineOG 's living Houston cut? What pheno/effect was being selected for during the bx process? Glad I found you guys.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 27, 2020)

I can usually root anything in my diy aerocloner,if that doesn't work,I use hempy cups of perlite and turface,I should've kept 1 cut back for the cup instead of putting all 3 into the cloner.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 28, 2020)

Second run of the sour d cut around 21 days.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 30, 2020)

I reached out to Shoreline Genetics on Strainly....so i'm glad i found this thread...as i've never grown their gear.....has anyone run the ECSD or Bubba Kush from seed??

those are the ones I'm thinking of purchasing.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 30, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Second run of the sour d cut around 21 days.
> View attachment 4549084View attachment 4549085


what day do you run her to? Im at 50 days right now or so and was going to go 65


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 4, 2020)

Probably right around 65 days also, it was the only long flowering plant in the last run, I’ve got a few long flowering plants in this round so I might go to 70+ if the smell cooperates


----------



## idlewilder (May 4, 2020)

Candyman day 35


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 4, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Second run of the sour d cut around 21 days.
> View attachment 4549084View attachment 4549085


Nice. I think my ECSD is in the 3 week from flip neighborhood also,possibly closer to 4 than 3 by now.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman day 35
> View attachment 4555443View attachment 4555444View attachment 4555445


She's a beauty IdleW. What are your flowering temps and humidity? I just put one into flower.


----------



## idlewilder (May 5, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> She's a beauty IdleW. What are your flowering temps and humidity? I just put one into flower.


Thanks CoB! Temps are 78-83 and rh is 35-60 depending on when I water


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Thanks CoB! Temps are 78-83 and rh is 35-60 depending on when I water


'preciatecha answering. I'm in your temp band maybe 2-3 degrees warmer-lights on. Lol,no way I can get down to 35% unless the d huey stays on.Havent needed it in a month or so no. My rh is in the 48-60 band. It'll be cool to see how the cuts shake out in similar yet vastly different "situations". I have lots of airflow also.

Gonna get some shots of both when time alllows.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 6, 2020)

ECSD cut 2nd run,6ish -7 weeks from flip,closer to 7. Morphology has changed somewhat. No fingerlet foxtails this go 'round. I take it she has adjusted to her new environmental "situation".

Candyman cut first run.A lil over a week from flip. The colors are already poppin'. Well the purpling of the early bracts are. This makes me happy as it appears it's not temp dependent.

Pay no mind to the slumping gal behind her. It's what happens when you forget to turn on your pump after transplant.  


Purp bracts from day 1. Yesinfuckingdeed!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice. I think my ECSD is in the 3 week from flip neighborhood also,possibly closer to 4 than 3 by now.


I was totally off by 3-4 weeks lol. My fault. I blame my selective memory on the ganja.


----------



## Nizza (May 6, 2020)

I got texas chem from greenpoint which is shoreline X stardawg. Anyone here got input on how shoreline does outdoors? I am coastal new england so I'm trying to get something going for outdoors, and was hoping the shoreline will help with tolerance to mold/pests.
Thanks yall and great stuff going on in here ! Keep it up!!









Texas Chem


Greenpoint Seeds is the best US seed bank. Buy feminized and regular cannabis seeds online at the top Colorado seed bank USA. Premium marijuana seeds and strains.




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## idlewilder (May 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> ECSD cut 2nd run,6ish -7 weeks from flip,closer to 7. Morphology has changed somewhat. No fingerlet foxtails this go 'round. I take it she has adjusted to her new environmental "situation".
> View attachment 4556874View attachment 4556875
> Candyman cut first run.A lil over a week from flip. The colors are already poppin'. Well the purpling of the early bracts are. This makes me happy as it appears it's not temp dependent.
> View attachment 4556876
> ...


Looking good. Purps are definitely not temp dependent. Did you find the cut needed a lot of Mg?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Looking good. Purps are definitely not temp dependent. Did you find the cut needed a lot of Mg?


Thank you IdleW.
Actually,nah I didn't. In in veg + now in flower all she has received is 4 grams per gallon of Megacrop,some bennies, and floralicious plus every now and then. She and the other 2 Candyman cuts have been in solo cups since they were taken out of the aerocloner a while back. The other 2 cuts still are in solos,rootbound just like I like them b4 transplant & flip.
I decreased my veg light intensity to slow all my vegging girls down so no deficiencies were observed there. I'm guessing she isn't hungry for much since she isn't being driven hard photosyntheticlly <is that a word? lol.
Looking at your pics has me wanting to toss another into flower up next,instead of the plant I had planned to go. She may just skip line!


----------



## JarrettRiggins (May 7, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has some specials with freebies


Which strains on there have the potential to yield the RKS pheno?


----------



## idlewilder (May 8, 2020)

She was sparkling so I took a few pics


----------



## idlewilder (May 10, 2020)

Candyman day 42
She’s starting to fill out a little more. I’ll get her straightened out next run


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 11, 2020)

JarrettRiggins said:


> Which strains on there have the potential to yield the RKS pheno?


Texas Roadkill is legit, I think that’s my photo on GLG still...yep that’s my trim/roasting pan, lol, I only use it for trimming.








Shoreline Genetics - Texas Roadkill (10 seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Texas Roadkill from Shoreline Genetics - Regular Seeds with Genetics: Chem 91 x Lime green. Great Lakes Genetics




www.greatlakesgenetics.com





She is nasty legit skunk, pine, burnt rubber, decay, great yielder, easy to trim.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 11, 2020)

So for my next up and coming run I decided to just pick a few beans out of different strains to eventually narrow it down to 16-18 plants. I had 2-Crippy and 2-Dope House started, both Crippy were males and 1- Dope House was also, the second DH became a fatality at my hands (that’s what happens when you try to ‘help’ things along sometimes). Although I do still have a Crippy clone that I can use in this run.

I would have started what I had left of the Texas RoadKill, but I can’t find them anywhere. Anyone here holding a pk that you’d part with?


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

@shorelineOG lets get it bro


----------



## idlewilder (May 15, 2020)

Day 47


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2020)

Transplanted all of the Shoreline Mexicans:


----------



## idlewilder (May 17, 2020)

Super sexy veg shot lol. She’s a grower, nice and vigorous. I’m really struggling to keep her stems green though


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2020)

Epsom - they love it!


----------



## idlewilder (May 17, 2020)

Candyman day 49


----------



## colocowboy (May 18, 2020)

Looks delish! Also looks like it’s getting close to done! Very nice work man!


----------



## idlewilder (May 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Looks delish! Also looks like it’s getting close to done! Very nice work man!


Thanks! She’s getting there. Smells amazing! She’ll probably come down between day 56-60. I’m going to reveg her by keeping some lowers on and tossing her outside.


----------



## goMM (May 18, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman day 49
> View attachment 4569057View attachment 4569058View attachment 4569059View attachment 4569060View attachment 4569061


Something about purple rails


----------



## Elsembrador (May 18, 2020)

Here’s a candyman fem!! Shout out to shoreline with the quality!


----------



## idlewilder (May 18, 2020)

goMM said:


> Something about purple rails


I bet she’d wash purple. I might try it if I get a decent haul outdoor


----------



## goMM (May 20, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I bet she’d wash purple. I might try it if I get a decent haul outdoor


Do ITTTT


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2020)

Shoreline babies in the sun (and wind):


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2020)

Zacatecas 1 and 2

#1 - One node is fimming itself



#2 on 5-12



Yesterday



All of the Shoreliners


----------



## idlewilder (May 22, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t pay $100+ for beans just so I can post pics of sealed packs. Let’s see what else Dynasty can do. All four Huckleberry DeStar girls we ran in previous years were on point, that’s my only previous experience with them.
> View attachment 4573304
> 
> Currently sending 2 Huckleberry Meringue into flower. Already getting lovely smells of peaches from one and ripe papaya and guava from the other.
> ...


Love Dynasty but think you meant to post this in a different thread


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Love Dynasty but think you meant to post this in a different thread


Oops, moving. Pre-coffee dumbshit = me
Thanks dude and much love to @shorelineOG - I am putting that Candyman cut into flower ASAP and have plans for some of his other gear for next year.


----------



## idlewilder (May 22, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oops, moving. Pre-coffee dumbshit = me
> Thanks dude and much love to @shorelineOG - I am putting that Candyman cut into flower ASAP and have plans for some of his other gear for next year.


Nice man! Love to hear it. I’m looking forward to sampling the cut in about 10 days


----------



## idlewilder (May 24, 2020)

Day 55
She’s getting close


----------



## goMM (May 24, 2020)

Sorry for the delay was waiting on one, must’ve popped over the weekend Candy Punch 6/6


----------



## wierdly (May 26, 2020)

Shoreline Fish Scale. I Love this plant! Smells and tastes of old school GAS! ECSD X FL Crippy. Nice work man! I would love to try some RKS!


----------



## goMM (May 26, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Shoreline Fish Scale. I Love this plant! Smells and tastes of old school GAS! ECSD X FL Crippy. Nice work man! I would love to try some RKS!View attachment 4576965


DAMNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2020)

Shoreline babies:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## idlewilder (May 29, 2020)

Day 60
She’s coming down by 63


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2020)

Ecsd @6weeks ish


----------



## idlewilder (May 31, 2020)

Day 62


----------



## Mxrider211 (May 31, 2020)

5 candy punch testers 3 short 2 tall. Day 5 just waking up at lights on 18-6


----------



## idlewilder (May 31, 2020)

Darkness for some time. Taking her after 62 days. I have some good info for the next run


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Shoreline babies:
> 
> View attachment 4579607
> 
> ...


“Dats a big baby”


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Day 62
> View attachment 4581598View attachment 4581599View attachment 4581600View attachment 4581601View attachment 4581602View attachment 4581603


Sorry bro this ya show but just allow me to drop this.....”Only wanna see ur purple rails, purple rails, purple rails” yeah bro


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2020)

And hanging


----------



## goMM (Jun 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> And hanging
> View attachment 4583270


The waiting game truly begins


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2020)

goMM said:


> The waiting game truly begins


That reminds me...I need to snip a sample branch


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2020)

Moved the baby girls to meet the TGA Agent Orange dude:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

He is more of a common male eh?! Should make for a good donor still, to F2. The ladies are pretty uniform, can’t wait to see how they express themselves.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 5, 2020)

Candyman sample nug for later


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2020)

His flowers and structure are pretty amazing:


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

Pretty thick clusters!!


----------



## TheSuperBake (Jun 6, 2020)

I wish I knew more about the male side of growing. So how long before this guy busts what looks to be a fat ass nut?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2020)

Hard to say, a lot of times they don’t bust all at once.


----------



## goMM (Jun 11, 2020)

Candy Punch...damped off on me a little always happens when I don’t start in COCO...transplanted and they are bouncing back....the little one is the one that took forever to pop.....10 days will be flipping....let’s see what we got here bro @shorelineOG


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2020)

So the ecsd is round the corner of week 8, will be 9 Monday. Smells have filled in this week, shes getting loud! Slowing down on transpiration, as stated she throws a new cluster every couple days, could go on and on apparently, love it!! My mouth is watering. Here she was Monday, I’m getting ready to pull them from the garden tonight for a couple days rest. I’ll post some harvest pics in a few day’s. So 9 weeks officially for me, there is a small amount of lowers I could bulk up but my estimate for lollipop was pretty close. Every single branch turned over, it’s some dense nuggetry! I can do her better, and I will. Edit: Currently (not in photo) you can see amber forming on the leaf resin and worth noting that her resin is the “durable” kind you touch the leaves and it doesn’t just get you all sticky. Probably because a lot of the resin forms early, kinda dries to a shell I bet! Theory!


----------



## goMM (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So the ecsd is round the corner of week 8, will be 9 Monday. Smells have filled in this week, shes getting loud! Slowing down on transpiration, as stated she throws a new cluster every couple days, could go on and on apparently, love it!! My mouth is watering. Here she was Monday, I’m getting ready to pull them from the garden tonight for a couple days rest. I’ll post some harvest pics in a few day’s. So 9 weeks officially for me, there is a small amount of lowers I could bulk up but my estimate for lollipop was pretty close. Every single branch turned over, it’s some dense nuggetry! I can do her better, and I will. Edit: Currently (not in photo) you can see amber forming on the leaf resin and worth noting that her resin is the “durable” kind you touch the leaves and it doesn’t just get you all sticky. Probably because a lot of the resin forms early, kinda dries to a shell I bet! Theory!
> View attachment 4593460View attachment 4593461


Now that’s the pack I remember flooding the enter East Coast...the buds look like little muscles flexing frost


----------



## Mxrider211 (Jun 13, 2020)

5 candy punch toddlers @day 18 vegging a lil faster then i thought they would 4 indys, after i stuck them in coco. Probably let them go to day 45 then flip. They arent nute hogs or cal mag sluts there happy with just reg old feed levels and about 550 μmol/s of light


----------



## Mxrider211 (Jun 21, 2020)

8 days from transplanting into cups from small plugs and.....

Man these candy punches root fast! 
Transplanted 3 into 1 gal fabric coco pots. 3 females 2 males not bad


----------



## goMM (Jun 21, 2020)

CandyPunch flip day no sex confirmed as of yet @shorelineOG but looking like amazing


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2020)

Male TGA Agent Orange surrounded by the Shoreline ladies:



The preflowers are all fat seed pods now!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Is there early pollen fertilizing the prefliwers?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2020)

The male will flower for a long time (usually). 

I wanted to make sure I got a few seeds from this male in case anything happened. Now all of the girls are looking like they are ready to stretch and flower.


----------



## Mxrider211 (Jun 22, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> And hanging
> View attachment 4583270


How long u veg 4?


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 22, 2020)

Mxrider211 said:


> How long u veg 4?


60ish days, maybe slightly less


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 22, 2020)

Candy Punch, short ones are Bubba dominant. Taller ones Purple Punch dominant and early purple lean toward PCK. The Bubba phenos are really nice.


----------



## goMM (Jun 22, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Candy Punch, short ones are Bubba dominant. Taller ones Purple Punch dominant and early purple lean toward PCK. The Bubba phenos are really nice.


Thank you bro will be looking for that bubba dom


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

@shorelineOG u prefer the fish scale or dopehouse


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> @shorelineOG u prefer the fish scale or dopehouse


Fish Scale


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Fish Scale


Good looks...gotta finish up my quarterly shopping


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Fish Scale


This that liquified petroleum gas bro


----------



## wierdly (Jun 24, 2020)

goMM said:


> This that liquified petroleum gas bro


For Sure!


----------



## goMM (Jun 24, 2020)

wierdly said:


> For Sure!View attachment 4604614


Good looking out bro


----------



## goMM (Jun 26, 2020)

Alright bro @shorelineOG we got 2 females and 3 beautiful young men that have to be culled 



Won’t know variances til the end of stretch


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 5, 2020)

Purple Punch from Shoreline Genetics

this plant would have turned purple if I could have left it a little longer and with cooler weather, some of the fans were turning anyway. Definitely smells like punch, and is extremely strong, the smell is the reason I had to chop early.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

I have a purple punch from a non reputable source, haven’t flowered it before and just flipped it. It has strong skunk overtones, does shorelines have that?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have a purple punch from a non reputable source, haven’t flowered it before and just flipped it. It has strong skunk overtones, does shorelines have that?


No, but I started flowering this one about the end of March when it was still cool/cold. It’s a strong, fruity smell, definitely punch smelling, and I can’t smell shit, so that says a lot.
But it could be skunky smelling if flowered when it’s hot. It’s really good stuff, for sure


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

I have no doubt!


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

Candy Punch very uniformed plant in structure with the only noticeable variance being the fans and early bud structure @shorelineOG can weigh in on this....no intersex issues even left the lowers on til last night to see how they handled light deprivation and they passed so far...good looking out bro


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 8, 2020)

goMM said:


> Candy Punch very uniformed plant in structure with the only noticeable variance being the fans and early bud structure @shorelineOG can weigh in on this....no intersex issues even left the lowers on til last night to see how they handled light deprivation and they passed so far...good looking out bro
> View attachment 4618475View attachment 4618476View attachment 4618479View attachment 4618480View attachment 4618481


It's still early but those look Bubba dominant.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2020)

Shoreline babies:

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 9, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman day 14
> View attachment 4531803View attachment 4531804View attachment 4531805View attachment 4531806View attachment 4531807


I think it interesting how these purple early and keep to the sugars only. Over the years ran some purps( not low temp) but never that early and always go to the fans as well.


----------



## goMM (Jul 14, 2020)

This Candy Punch I love


Although both are on stack mode


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 19, 2020)

Got a late start on the Candy Punch. My sister-in-law stayed with us a little over a month. So everything growing related was put on hold. 

5/6 germinated. However, I didn't use my usual method. (Couldn't find the H2O2.)  I really wanted to start with 6, so I popped one more seed.

One of the plants is a runt and will be culled if it doesnt pull out of it in the next week. The other 5 look normal, except the last seed I popped... Sure hope it's a female.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2020)

Shoreline Colombian Fire Red x TGA Agent Orange:



Resin smells like Honey and Mercedes Leather.

I'll post a seed shot after I get my macro stage put together.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 20, 2020)

The untrained nose would not know that leather is in fact a fragrance and it’s not the same. Very subtle review sir!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks! It is my superpower


----------



## goMM (Jul 21, 2020)

Candy Punch doing it well


----------



## Mxrider211 (Jul 24, 2020)

3 candy punch 3 weeks into flower. The purple pheno is a phousporus hog had to bump its ppm up other then that everything is going along nicely no hermi issues and 1st and 3rd. Phenos r fast to flower. Number 2 took a lil longer its afroed up now. they all have a sweet candy smell so far. ill keep u guys posted in the coming weeks


----------



## goMM (Jul 26, 2020)

Candy Punch 
So far she got all the looks 


But this one got more gas


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 27, 2020)

Candyman outside


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 1, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman outside
> View attachment 4636680


Getting you chuck on i see


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Getting you chuck on i see


MAC and Left Field males. I’m going to see if it washes purple with the plant material


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 1, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> MAC and Left Field males. I’m going to see if it washes purple with the plant material


Candyman x MAC sounds really good.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2020)

I checked my notes and this red girl is actually the Michoacan (Mohican):



Pollinated by the TGA Agent Orange male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## goMM (Aug 1, 2020)

Candy Punch

StackMode


----------



## Palomar (Aug 3, 2020)

Those Candy’s look great... well done! Beauty for sure

respect,
pal


----------



## goMM (Aug 3, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Those Candy’s look great... well done! Beauty for sure
> 
> respect,
> pal


Appreciate that great cross by @shorelineOG


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2020)

Michoacan x Agent Orange:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## goMM (Aug 10, 2020)

Candy Punch approaching the finish line


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 10, 2020)

goMM said:


> Candy Punch approaching the finish line


Nice chunks!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks toit loik a toiger


----------



## goMM (Aug 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Looks toit loik a toiger


Oh yeah


----------



## goMM (Aug 14, 2020)

Candy Punch getting chopped this evening 
First one has some punch nose with coffee notes and a little has the second pheno is black licorice a little grape and some coffee notes will check back in 2 weeks for taste and effect


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> Candy Punch getting chopped this evening
> First one has some punch nose with coffee notes and a little has the second pheno is black licorice a little grape and some coffee notes will check back in 2 weeks for taste and effect


Wow, that sounds like a complex terp profile!


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 17, 2020)

Shout out to my boy @shorelineOG. Gonna run his pack he so generously gifted me next. Finishing up a Tomahawk Greenpoint run and on to these. Very excited and will keep you all posted. Cheers.


----------



## Mxrider211 (Aug 17, 2020)

Candy punch 1 and 2 in 1 gal coco pots starting there fade day 50 rock hard nugs smelling sooooo sweet

Candy punch 3 doing the same as 1 and 2 very easy to grow very hardy plants great job shoreline!


----------



## CloudHidden (Aug 18, 2020)

Mxrider211 said:


> Candy punch 1 and 2 in 1 gal coco pots starting there fade day 50 rock hard nugs smelling sooooo sweet
> View attachment 4656854
> Candy punch 3 doing the same as 1 and 2 very easy to grow very hardy plants great job shoreline!
> View attachment 4656861


That's amazing out of 1 gals! Great job.


----------



## Mxrider211 (Aug 19, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> That's amazing out of 1 gals! Great job.


Thanks, as u can see thou number 2 got a lil salty at about week 4 of flip her leaves got a lil curl going on. But the other 2 don't care they haven't been picky at all a lil on the heavy feeding side in flower thou


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Aug 20, 2020)

wow


----------



## Spicoli_Denver (Aug 25, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I got texas chem from greenpoint which is shoreline X stardawg. Anyone here got input on how shoreline does outdoors? I am coastal new england so I'm trying to get something going for outdoors, and was hoping the shoreline will help with tolerance to mold/pests.
> Thanks yall and great stuff going on in here ! Keep it up!!
> 
> 
> ...


How did it go?


----------



## Nizza (Aug 26, 2020)

Spicoli_Denver said:


> How did it go?


I still didn't pop them, probably next year though. I ended up getting MOB so I went with that !


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mxrider211 said:


> Candy punch 1 and 2 in 1 gal coco pots starting there fade day 50 rock hard nugs smelling sooooo sweet
> View attachment 4656854
> Candy punch 3 doing the same as 1 and 2 very easy to grow very hardy plants great job shoreline!
> View attachment 4656861


Really nice man!


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Shout out to my boy @shorelineOG. Gonna run his pack he so generously gifted me next. Finishing up a Tomahawk Greenpoint run and on to these. Very excited and will keep you all posted. Cheers.
> View attachment 4656724


Where can you get these?


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 9, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Where can you get these?


Got them as a gift from @shorelineOG. He can tell you where to buy them.


----------



## Mxrider211 (Sep 9, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Really nice man!


Thanks bro. They been jarred up a couple days now and have a nice sweet n sour grape thing going on


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Sep 10, 2020)

Trimming sour d


----------



## gokartsrb (Sep 10, 2020)

@poundofyourfinest Is that from seed or the clone Shoreline has? If seed what generation bx2,bx3 etc and what is the smell like?


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Sep 10, 2020)

gokartsrb said:


> @poundofyourfinest Is that from seed or the clone Shoreline has? If seed what generation bx2,bx3 etc and what is the smell like?


Clone in organic soil without feeding. It stinks growing loudly can’t wait for hydro this winter


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2020)

Shoreline #1



#6



Colombian Fire just starting to flower:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Out of 6 Candy Punch plants, I ended up with 4 females, 1 male and 1 that wasn't keeping up with it's siblings. They went through 2 extended periods of forced slow growth, and bounced right back both times. I didn't plan on stressing them like that, but I was kinda forced to.

*Stats*: straight coco, 1 gal radicle bags, Jacks 321, Tribus, Recharge, 4' x 4', 10 qb 288's and 2 qb 96's, currently hand feeding twice a day.
I had to up the Mg by 5%.

Candy Punch group photo - day 6 (from flip).


Candy Punch #1, #2, #3, and the trifoliate


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Shoreline #1
> 
> View attachment 4681707
> 
> ...


 That 2nd pic is gorgeous. What camera are you using?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2020)

Canon EOS


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2020)

North Garden sans Agent Orange male (he finally died):



The dead branch in the back center is from when I pulled the male and washed the dead male flowers off all of the nearby plants. It was too heavy and laid down. I thought it would be all happy the next day. Unfortunately it had snapped. I tried to fix it but it was too late.

Colombian Fire in the screen room:



I shook the dead male all over this girl on the 14th. I don't see any dead hairs on her.

@shorelineOG - do you have any sativa pollen you would like me to cross her with?

And here is #6



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2020)

I hit the Shoreline Colombian Fire with some frozen Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze pollen on one cola and some MuMoBG (Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold x Holy Smoke Mozambique Poison - Bubble Gum/Cat Piss pheno) on another.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2020)

I highly recommend running the ecsd outdoors if possible! She is simply stunning!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 5, 2020)

ECSD from seed has some phenos that finish faster and yield better than the clone. 
@GulfCoastHeat found a couple of nice ones, typical of the shorter phenos.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> ECSD from seed has some phenos that finish faster and yield better than the clone.
> @GulfCoastHeat found a couple of nice ones, typical of the shorter phenos.


I like the sound of that! Didn’t you say they were more indica leaning in general? Honestly, that and your namesake are becoming a priority. I ran devils harvest like 8 years ago, I heard it could be found I got oasis phenos. Actually why I started following you here, dang a while ago. I been sleeping on it (shoreline) for a bit, then got caught up in this other deal. My bad! They are advancing too no?


----------



## GulfCoastHeat (Oct 6, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> ECSD from seed has some phenos that finish faster and yield better than the clone.
> @GulfCoastHeat found a couple of nice ones, typical of the shorter phenos.


One finished at 49 days from flip and the other finished at 52. From day 1 they stole the show. Reveging these girls and popping the rest of this pack!!


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 14, 2020)

Here are 4 Candy Punch females at Day 31 (from flip) 





had to throw in a bud pic. lol


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Seems there is a Grateful Dead concert and bagseed in the origins of a whole lot of legendary ‘Merican strains. Different concerts, different states even. I believe it is simply the effect of Grateful Dead music on any herb present.


That makes sense to me, I'm 42.. I'm from the south side of Chicago and up until I was 20 or so..the best place to find killer weed was at a dead show. 


CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Guys be careful sending money to shoreline. Make sure you get a tracking number if you send cash. I am out 70 dollars cash. I have sent cash in this method over a dozen times and never had a issue.If you do not get a tracking number the same could happen to you.


When you send cash in the mail..always take insurance out on it.. postal workers are thieves. I've sent cash to shoreline a few times..he always comes through.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 18, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4392590
> Here’s one of the Crippys that I have outdoors. I’m thinking that I waited too long to put them in the ground, as I’m almost certain that they were rootbound, or really close to it, but this plant will still yield over half an elbow.
> It started out with the narrow, really jagged leaves (Crippy leaning).



What state you in? Got lucky with the weather here this fall but most Chicago fall seasons are shit. Tough to find top quality mokd- pest resistant strains.


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 18, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> What state you in? Got lucky with the weather here this fall but most Chicago fall seasons are shit. Tough to find top quality mokd- pest resistant strains.


About 400mi south of you. When does it usually frost in your area? Here it’s usually around Oct.1, but here lately it’s been a little later (yesterday-Oct. 17 this year).


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hard frost usually around Halloween, the rain and cold temps are more worrisome. My biggest problem outdoors is borers. I harvested all the tops yesterday and I'll let the rest of the plants go 2 more weeks.. I'll probably get 7 lbs.. if not for the borers it would have been 12.


----------



## SupraSPL (Oct 19, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> ECSD from seed has some phenos that finish faster and yield better than the clone.
> @GulfCoastHeat found a couple of nice ones, typical of the shorter phenos.


Does your ECSD BX2 have the same nose?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 19, 2020)

SupraSPL said:


> Does your ECSD BX2 have the same nose?


The BX2 is closer to the original. 
Decide what you want to select for. 
Smell, frost and density are easy to select for and sativa or indica leaning is another thing you can select. The frostiest is not always the stickiest, you can lightly squeeze them and select for sticky trichomes.
The ecsd dominant ones will have some red on the stalk with red stems.


----------



## SupraSPL (Oct 19, 2020)

Good info man thnx. What did you select for with your Sour D bx2 clone? Trying to decide between that and the ECSD


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 19, 2020)

SupraSPL said:


> Good info man thnx. What did you select for with your Sour D bx2 clone? Trying to decide between that and the ECSD


Potency.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2020)

Do you mind me asking what was the outcross?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 21, 2020)

Without reading through the whole thread (gave up around pg 20)... Is "Shoreline" available now, from you, in seed form? If so, where to buy? And do you have some pics of it in veg and flower? 
Is Strawberry still available? Same request on pics if possible. 
Thanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 21, 2020)

Wolverine97 said:


> Without reading through the whole thread (gave up around pg 20)... Is "Shoreline" available now, from you, in seed form? If so, where to buy? And do you have some pics of it in veg and flower?
> Is Strawberry still available? Same request on pics if possible.
> Thanks


Page 1 and page 43 for a veg and flower pic.
Strawberry is no longer available.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Hard frost usually around Halloween, the rain and cold temps are more worrisome. My biggest problem outdoors is borers. I harvested all the tops yesterday and I'll let the rest of the plants go 2 more weeks.. I'll probably get 7 lbs.. if not for the borers it would have been 12.


Good to see you, brother!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 21, 2020)

Wolverine97 said:


> Without reading through the whole thread (gave up around pg 20)... Is "Shoreline" available now, from you, in seed form? If so, where to buy? And do you have some pics of it in veg and flower?
> Is Strawberry still available? Same request on pics if possible.
> Thanks



Thread is worth the read.. I'm not much for reading and knocked it out..good stuff.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 21, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Good to see you, brother!



You as well.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 22, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Thread is worth the read.. I'm not much for reading and knocked it out..good stuff.


Yeah, I'm a pretty big reader, but work stuff is very hectic for me right now. Just can't dedicate the time to read 120+ page thread right now.


----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Oct 24, 2020)

@shorlineog is your shoreline like road kill skunk? Are some phenos bunk?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 24, 2020)

It's got that roadkill aroma and flavor, for sure, but it also has other complimentary hints of what I think are citrus. I've only got experience running the original cut which I understand has been improved upon since through a few back crosses. I'm also not an expert on growing it yet, it can be finicky outdoors, especially with short growing season and cold temps. It likes it warm and humid.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 24, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> It's got that roadkill aroma and flavor, for sure, but it also has other complimentary hints of what I think are citrus. I've only got experience running the original cut which I understand has been improved upon since through a few back crosses. I'm also not an expert on growing it yet, it can be finicky outdoors, especially with short growing season and cold temps. It likes it warm and humid.


I agree with that.
The original Shoreline from Galveston was grown in hydro. The subtropical climate and 
hydroponics bring out the skunk.
The Sour D definitely has some skunk phenos.


----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Oct 24, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> I agree with that.
> The original Shoreline from Galveston was grown in hydro. The subtropical climate and
> hydroponics bring out the skunk.
> The Sour D definitely has some skunk phenos.


I plan on buying shorline bx seed from greatlakesgenetics. I am looking for thst road kill funk. Most forums say it is dead but others say shoreline is close. I just want to know what expect from your seed before putting in the time. Can you be a little more specific on aroma as well as effects for the bx shorline sold buy greatlakesgenetics?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 24, 2020)

Shoreline OG original cut @ 7 weeks



It seems to like to foxtail so I've been shortening the light schedule to 8/16 over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Oct 29, 2020)

Can anyone provide a smoke report of Shoreline?


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 29, 2020)

Candyman


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 29, 2020)

ChrundletheGreat said:


> Can anyone provide a smoke report of Shoreline?


Awesome, and when I run out I am always craving it more. It has this old-school pot kind-of vibe that just does it for me. The taste and lingering smells leave you with desire for a return session, especially when you walk out of the room and back. It's seductive in that way. The effects are as good as anything else I've grown. I'm not sensitive enough at this point to pick up the differences so much anymore. It always does the trick, however.

It's definitely got the stinky road kill aroma but it's balanced out with OG undertones, which is just what this is. Shoreline x DHOG.

The original cut's buds are a little fluffier than normal, but honestly I don't really care and the overall yield more than makes up for it. I hear the back crosses fix this issue also, but I have yet to run them because I like the original so much. 

I've been running this for around 4 years now and it's still in my garden. I also bought both bx's just to ensure I always had these genetics. 

I wasn't into weed so much in my early youth and so I can't compare to the original elite skunks, but I dig it.


----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow thank you. That was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 30, 2020)

A few pics of one of the Candy Punch's at day 47.





The last pic is a branch of Bodhi's Black Light Fantasy on the left, and a branch of Candy Punch on the right.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 30, 2020)

Whats the nose like?


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 31, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Whats the nose like?


2 weeks ago, it had faint sweet smell, like wintergreen gum. Since then, my allergies have been so bad, it could smell like a two week old corpse and I wouldn't know.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 31, 2020)

Tip of the cap to Shoreline for hooking up the Sour D with my wedding crasher x kush mint f2's. Will grab a few more packs soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 31, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Where can you get these?


Hit up Strainly. Shoreline is on there deal with him directly. Clones and seeds available.


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 1, 2020)

Candyman


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 2, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Candyman
> View attachment 4731014View attachment 4731015


Those look gorgeous @Buck5050 ! His Candyman is one of the nicest PCK crosses I've run in yrs. Those jars stayed in the "all mine" section lol


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 2, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Those jars stayed in the "all mine" section


Oh, I can see that with this one. Frost is there, nug meat is on point, great color range and the sweet candy aromas make this a very nice hybrid to look into.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 7, 2020)

I have gotten 5 pks of seed, 2 candyman, 2 chem91, and 1 sour diesel. Which of these 5 pks would yall recommend, from greatest to least in a popping order. Thanks for your time.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Those look gorgeous @Buck5050 ! His Candyman is one of the nicest PCK crosses I've run in yrs. Those jars stayed in the "all mine" section lol


Thanks for mentioning that! Love PCK, and didn't know Candyman was a cross.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Shoreline has a few crosses with it, proving to be consistently stellar. Looking forward to some of that action myself!


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 14, 2020)

Class picture day. It's day 62 for the Candy Punch's. I had numbers for them, but I ended up calling them small, medium, large, and the trifolate. 

Large Candy Punch
   

Med Candy Punch - 4" (10 cm) shorter than the large one. Different bud structure.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 14, 2020)

Small Candy Punch - 9" (23 cm) shorter than the larger one.
  

The trifolate - 4" (10 cm) shorter than the large one.
 

Best guess for harvest is another 5 to 8 days.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 14, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Class picture day. It's day 62 for the Candy Punch's. I had numbers for them, but I ended up calling them small, medium, large, and the trifolate.
> 
> Large Candy Punch
> View attachment 4742652 View attachment 4742656 View attachment 4742659 View attachment 4742661
> ...



My mouth is drooling


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 15, 2020)

Where can I get laced up with these shoreline genetics? Also I used to live in Houston till like 2015 and used to always get stuff just called “shoreline” with a very distinct smell with hints of sour. Also rotting milk comes to mind. I used to love and crave this shit all day. If y’all had to guess what cut would this have been?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 15, 2020)

Is this the official website? https://shorelinegenetics.com/


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Where can I get laced up with these shoreline genetics? Also I used to live in Houston till like 2015 and used to always get stuff just called “shoreline” with a very distinct smell with hints of sour. Also rotting milk comes to mind. I used to love and crave this shit all day. If y’all had to guess what cut would this have been?


I got my seeds from him on Strainly. Cuts and beans available.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 21, 2020)

3 of the 4 Candy Punch's came down today. Day 69 from flip. The other one still has about 5 days to go. Took a branch, and did a rough wet trim, to get a better look at her.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks very nice bro... whats the nose like?


----------



## wierdly (Nov 21, 2020)

Lil fish Scale nug


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2020)

Colombian Fire



#6


----------



## LuposCannaSeed (Nov 24, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Chopped 1 of ECSD's today, and topped the other one. I wet trimmed the tops of a few of the topped branches. Day 66 (from flip).
> View attachment 4456734View attachment 4456735View attachment 4456737View attachment 4456743


Which seed was that from?


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 24, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Looks very nice bro... whats the nose like?


I'm battling allergies, so I can't say exactly. I get an overall muted sweet smell.



LuposCannaSeed said:


> Which seed was that from?


That was from Shoreline's ECSD (East Coast Sour Diesel).


----------



## LuposCannaSeed (Nov 25, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I'm battling allergies, so I can't say exactly. I get an overall muted sweet smell.
> 
> 
> 
> That was from Shoreline's ECSD (East Coast Sour Diesel).


Bx1, bx2, or bx3


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 25, 2020)

LuposCannaSeed said:


> Bx1, bx2, or bx3


It was ECSD bx1, which I believe was ECSD x (ECSD x Shoreline bx).


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 25, 2020)

Candyman


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 25, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Candyman
> View attachment 4752031View attachment 4752032


I got some candyman on the way. I can’t wait


----------



## LuposCannaSeed (Nov 26, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> It was ECSD bx1, which I believe was ECSD x (ECSD x Shoreline bx).


Cool thanks


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you @shorelineOG for hooking me up. I can’t wait to pop these beans. I’m going to start with candyman & I can’t decide what else maybe the Shoreline bx2 or Crystal Beach. We shall see. Does anyone know if the candyman & bx2 will be similar heights. I know the bx2 is tall. Does anyone know about candyman?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dropped a few Sour Diesel in h2o. Stoked to see what comes about.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 29, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Thank you @shorelineOG for hooking me up. I can’t wait to pop these beans. I’m going to start with candyman & I can’t decide what else maybe the Shoreline bx2 or Crystal Beach. We shall see. Does anyone know if the candyman & bx2 will be similar heights. I know the bx2 is tall. Does anyone know about candyman?


Candyman doesn’t stretch too much ime, maybe .5x-1.0x


----------



## Goldust1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Shoreline SourD https://www.rollitup.org/t/sour-d-please.990613/post-15966539.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 30, 2020)

i ended up getting a couple texas road kill females with real stink! there were 4 left over seeds from my first run. one is sweeter pine funk and one is skunky rubber pine. so excited, i love the smell of the roadkill plants, i cant wait to try a sample in a week or so.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> i ended up getting a couple texas road kill females with real stink! there were 4 left over seeds from my first run. one is sweeter pine funk and one is skunky rubber pine. so excited, i love the smell of the roadkill plants, i cant wait to try a sample in a week or so.



I've got a RKS in veg now.. seems like she's gonna be a big bitch.. how was the stretch?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 30, 2020)

i would say med stretch but hard to say. i let them get taller than normal waiting for them to show. but they didnt stretch like my ecsd. they are healthy vigorous, i would recommend popping all the seeds you have to find the good ones.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> i would say med stretch but hard to say. i let them get taller than normal waiting for them to show. but they didnt stretch like my ecsd. they are healthy vigorous, i would recommend popping all the seeds you have to find the good ones.



I just popped 15 sour D.. 5 chem 91, 5 candy shop. I've got one fishscale and one RKS in veg now.. took clones incase I hit a Home run. They're in with 15 Bigfoot glue..I can already tell I will only run this BFG one time.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 30, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> I just popped 15 sour D.. 5 chem 91, 5 candy shop. I've got one fishscale and one RKS in veg now.. took clones incase I hit a Home run. They're in with 15 Bigfoot glue..I can already tell I will only run this BFG one time.


nice line up! anything with glue or stardawg makes my head feel funny! lol not in a good way.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> nice line up! anything with glue or stardawg makes my head feel funny! lol not in a good way.



The BFG is in early flower.. might have one worth running a second time.. we'll see. I'm looking for something that can kick some ass outdoors and indoors.. this glue don't look like it will get it done outdoors.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Lil fish Scale nugView attachment 4748706



Looks nice..how she yield?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 30, 2020)

now im sorry i didnt keep the trk males for pollen..


----------



## wierdly (Dec 1, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Looks nice..how she yield?


I Had two females one was tall and stretchy and one was shorter and finished a little faster. I got a little over a zip in 1 gallon smart pots off each with little veg. The last nug shot was a little top on a old mother I kept in a solo for many months. There are some other pics back in this thread of the seed plants. I have 5 cuts in flower now. I will post pics when they get a little closer. It has it all Smell Taste and Potency.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 6, 2020)

so the texas road kill that smelled sweet pine now smells straight blueberry with some funk fume. i took a sample nug and it even tastes blueberry! kinda odd but cool!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 18, 2020)

Cant wait to crack into these!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 18, 2020)

Whoa, what is the Texas Roadkill? Haven't heard of that one...


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 21, 2020)

@shorelineOG anything new you’ve been working on?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2020)

Shoreline Michoacan x Agent Orange male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks again @shorelineOG your package beat mine & yours was sent 2 days after. Crazy times were living in.


----------



## wierdly (Jan 3, 2021)

Pop that Fishscale. This was the two seeds I popped. It smells and tastes like real weed. Sometimes hits me so hard I have to go sit down cant smoke it without coughing. These were ran from clones flipped early. I think they could be big yielders with some veg time.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 3, 2021)

looks like some Old School OG Kush aka Real Dank


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 3, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Pop that Fishscale. This was the two seeds I popped. It smells and tastes like real weed. Sometimes hits me so hard I have to go sit down cant smoke it without coughing. These were ran from clones flipped early. I think they could be big yielders with some veg time.View attachment 4785218View attachment 4785219View attachment 4785220


Whats the nose on her?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Smashed? Broken? That thing just looks like it stanks! lol


----------



## wierdly (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah smashed broken, on the vine, its stank. Nose is gas and garbage,.. in a good way the kind that leaves the taste in your mouth for a while to remind you why you feel like you do. Stoned.


----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Jan 6, 2021)

Anyone have any nug pics of cured shoreline?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 7, 2021)

ChrundletheGreat said:


> Anyone have any nug pics of cured shoreline?


These are terrible but the best I can do right now. Maybe someone else can post something superior.

This is the unimproved original cut.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 7, 2021)

nice! whats she taste / smell like!?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 7, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> nice! whats she taste / smell like!?


Burned tires. Roadside-ditch skunk carcass. Hint of citrus. Maybe some subtle coffee flavors, maybe leathery too. Very old school.


----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Jan 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> These are terrible but the best I can do right now. Maybe someone else can post something superior.
> 
> This is the unimproved original cut.
> 
> View attachment 4789366View attachment 4789369


Did you get that from a cutting or seeds?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Burned tires. Roadside-ditch skunk carcass. Hint of citrus. Maybe some subtle coffee flavors, maybe leathery too. Very old school.


i like the sound of that! definately something to look forward to.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 8, 2021)

ChrundletheGreat said:


> Did you get that from a cutting or seeds?


Original cutting I got direct from Shoreline OG a few years ago. He improved it through a couple of rounds of back crossing since then. I haven't tried those yet though.


----------



## ChrundletheGreat (Jan 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Original cutting I got direct from Shoreline OG a few years ago. He improved it through a couple of rounds of back crossing since then. I haven't tried those yet though.


That honestly looks amazing. You did a great job with it. Im sick of all this super frosty weed that smells sweet or lemony. Its so hard to find sticky stinky weed and that stuff doesnt need all the frost. Thrichomew are overrated IMO.

Great job dude! Would buy an 8th from anytime lol.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 10, 2021)

Another round down with Shorelines CandyMan


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2021)

How is the potency?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Those PCK crosses are beautiful and crusty!


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 10, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How is the potency?


It's good. Great grape flavors and a function energetic high if you don't over do it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> It's good. Great grape flavors and a function energetic high if you don't over do it.



Nice..looks likes it got the density too.


----------



## stealthfader508 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been hearing so many good things about Shoreline, I had to give it a test ride ... I was on the fence about going with the Devil's Harvest's or Shoreline Genetics version ... so I figured I'll grow out a pack of each, side by side ... the winner wins a spot in the 2021 greenhouse and a chance to grow 12' tall

PS... I can't speak on his genetics this is my first time running them ... but from all indications @shorelineOG is a real deal straight up dude ... with so many momo's out there peddling seeds it's nice to find a breeder with his shit together ... I'm really hoping these genetics are strong, because I'll buy his whole catalog


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

I grew devil’s harvest before and got all oasis phenos. Don’t get me wrong one was really good and tasted like Baja blast. I’m looking forward to a these bx also!


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 10, 2021)

I enjoyed reading this entire thread but I can't go through it again.
Can someone please remind me what male was used to make the seeds that were searched through to find the "Crippy male".
I don't think he's specifying the actual cross/lineage info on strainly for a few.
Crippy says "ECSD X Crippy" but they are both female clones.. What was Crippy crossed to? As well as Glue and Chem 91?
Also wondering if Dope House is actually (Shoreline/DHOG) x (Crippy/unspecified male).
Lovin' the plants regardless.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 11, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I enjoyed reading this entire thread but I can't go through it again.
> Can someone please remind me what male was used to make the seeds that were searched through to find the "Crippy male".
> I don't think he's specifying the actual cross/lineage info on strainly for a few.
> Crippy says "ECSD X Crippy" but they are both female clones.. What was Crippy crossed to? As well as Glue and Chem 91?
> ...


I believe @shorelineOG said he got Crippy beans from an old Cuban guy. He used a male Crippy found in those beans in a lot of those crosses you mentioned.

I just found a crippy female I'm growing out now. Will post pics/smoke report eventually. About to pop Shoreline BX2 soon.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Also the ecsd is being worked by @shorelineOG so there are males in that outcrossed line.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 11, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Also the ecsd is being worked by @shorelineOG so there are males in that outcrossed line.


Thanks! ECSD male pollinated the Glue and Chem 91 before the bx I believe. Crippy Male (Crippy/unknown male pollen) pollinated the ECSD for that male. It has me confused when he calls his chosen males the clone-only name.
@shorelineOG , can you clarify on all your males? Trying to send you $300 soon!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 11, 2021)

A shoreline bx male was used to start the backcross on ecsd, glue and chem 91. A crippy male and original shoreline was used in dope house.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 11, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> A shoreline bx male was used to start the backcross on ecsd, glue and chem 91. A crippy male and original shoreline was used in dope house.


Thanks, sounds great. 
Can you shed any light on the seed stock you hunted for your Crippy male? Can we expect a Bx1 & 2 in the future? 
Hope you keep working with that cut!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 13, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks, sounds great.
> Can you shed any light on the seed stock you hunted for your Crippy male? Can we expect a Bx1 & 2 in the future?
> Hope you keep working with that cut!


I will be working with Crippy Bubba instead of the regular Crippy.


----------



## ALgriculture (Jan 19, 2021)

Flowering now at week 1 I have Crippy, Fish scale, TexasRKS and sourD and looking for the super skunk funk. They are all big sexed plants and I'm saving males of each. 6 total packs purchased through GLG and got extra sour freebies! Very cool! Popped them all! keep y'all posted.


----------



## Sativa83 (Jan 23, 2021)

ChrundletheGreat said:


> That honestly looks amazing. You did a great job with it. Im sick of all this super frosty weed that smells sweet or lemony. Its so hard to find sticky stinky weed and that stuff doesnt need all the frost. Thrichomew are overrated IMO.
> 
> Great job dude! Would buy an 8th from anytime lol.


am crossing shoreline with south Indian sativa


----------



## Sativa83 (Jan 23, 2021)

ChrundletheGreat said:


> That honestly looks amazing. You did a great job with it. Im sick of all this super frosty weed that smells sweet or lemony. Its so hard to find sticky stinky weed and that stuff doesnt need all the frost. Thrichomew are overrated IMO.
> 
> Great job dude! Would buy an 8th from anytime lol.


where can i find it i use to get them from green place


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> Flowering now at week 1 I have Crippy, Fish scale, TexasRKS and sourD and looking for the super skunk funk. They are all big sexed plants and I'm saving males of each. 6 total packs purchased through GLG and got extra sour freebies! Very cool! Popped them all! keep y'all posted.



That RKS has got some stretch to her, caught me a bit off guard. I've got one that is 2 weeks away from chop.


----------



## rap58 (Jan 23, 2021)

Wedding Crasher x Kushmints from cut. 8 weeks today. This was 7 weeks at time of pic.


----------



## rap58 (Jan 24, 2021)

On day 57 for the WC x KM cut today pictured above. Buds look really nice but stilll a bit loose. I am going to scope them later to see the trich colors. Will the buds tighten up if given more time? Or should I just go by the trichs color? This is the first flower of these for me and very happy with how they look.

Also is the cut the same as the F2 seeds>


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 24, 2021)

rap58 said:


> On day 57 for the WC x KM cut today pictured above. Buds look really nice but stilll a bit loose. I am going to scope them later to see the trich colors. Will the buds tighten up if given more time? Or should I just go by the trichs color? This is the first flower of these for me and very happy with how they look.
> 
> Also is the cut the same as the F2 seeds>


It's the same mom that made the F2 seeds.
Buds will get tighter the longer it goes.
What nutrients are you using?


----------



## rap58 (Jan 24, 2021)

I make a home soil using either Coots mix or Gas mix from Build a Soil. I use the Big 6, The Rootwise trio, silica, build a bloom, ThriveN. Bokashi Blend and Neem/Karanja mix on top and WC tea with kelp and a bit more. Just carbon filtered water in between. I am at 1 week water only on the WC x KM


----------



## rap58 (Jan 24, 2021)

The Bubba Kush cut right before harvest


----------



## rap58 (Jan 26, 2021)

Received my seed order yesterday. I already had the ECSD all the others came yesterday. A couple varieties had 5 packs. A couple were freebies thrown in. Thanks again.
Finishing up the Wedding crasher x Kushmints cut. 2 plants are a week or two from harvest and the other 8 are in 2nd week of flower. I have 3 ECSD cuts ready to flower and a Bubba Kush cut in a one gallon pot, deciding what to do with her. Then is it deciding what to drop next.


----------



## rap58 (Jan 30, 2021)

The Wedding Crasher x Kushmints hit 9 weeks today. Buds are starting to feel solid. Under the 60x loupe the trichs are 98-99% cloudy with maybe .5% amber and .5% or less clear. Thinking of letting go another week or take this weekend. Anyone else grown it and have any thoughts?


----------



## rap58 (Jan 31, 2021)

Not the best pic but here is the Wedding Crasher x Kushmints on week 9.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2021)

This Texas Roadkill has surprised me, Big stretch.. Long flowering time but will be real nice to trim and yield nicely. I had to put her in the basement to finish out her last 6 weeks.. 71 with lights on and 59 with lights off. Should chop her down in 10 days whether she is done or not. I need the space.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 7, 2021)

Now that Todd McCormick has released F2's of Heime's RKS, we need a cross between Texas Roadkill / Shoreline OG / RKS.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 7, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> This Texas Roadkill has surprised me, Big stretch.. Long flowering time but will be real nice to trim and yield nicely. I had to put her in the basement to finish out her last 6 weeks.. 71 with lights on and 59 with lights off. Should chop her down in 10 days whether she is done or not. I need the space.


i have 2 texas road kill, i will keep both for a while. 1 stretches and 1 stays mid tall i think my tall one finishes quicker. great smells and flavors!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 7, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Now that Todd McCormick has released F2's of Heime's RKS, we need a cross between Texas Roadkill / Shoreline OG / RKS.


plaza boss... texas roadkill x shoreline og


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> i have 2 texas road kill, i will keep both for a while. 1 stretches and 1 stays mid tall i think my tall one finishes quicker. great smells and flavors!






oldtymemusic said:


> i have 2 texas road kill, i will keep both for a while. 1 stretches and 1 stays mid tall i think my tall one finishes quicker. great smells and flavors!



80 plus from the flip?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 7, 2021)

80 inches? you must be outside? my tall one is about 50" but i flipped it at under 1 ft. (inside)


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> 80 inches? you must be outside? my tall one is about 50" but i flipped it at under 1 ft. (inside)



Lol.. 80 days after the flip. She dont even start throwing pistils til day 15 or 16.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 7, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Lol.. 80 days after the flip. She dont even start throwing pistils til day 15 or 16.


these are new so im still learning. i didnt mark it down so idk how many days its been. do you have pics? the pics of others on here remind me of my real 90 ish skunk and later mendocino madness. they have alot of white hairs and never appear finished?!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> these are new so im still learning. i didnt mark it down so idk how many days its been. do you have pics? the pics of others on here remind me of my real 90 ish skunk and later mendocino madness. they have alot of white hairs and never appear finished?!



I don't really take pics, no computer and literally tech retarded.. But ill take a couple pics of her n try n post with my phone


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 8, 2021)

Should I go with ECSD Bx or Sour D (ECSD Bx2) ? What is the difference? I mean I know Bx stands for backcrossed I think, but which one is closer to real Sour Diesel?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Should I go with ECSD Bx or Sour D (ECSD Bx2) ? What is the difference? I mean I know Bx stands for backcrossed I think, but which one is closer to real Sour Diesel?


I told Wes to send me "the best" once and he sent me two packs of Sour D, FWIW.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I told Wes to send me "the best" once and he sent me two packs of Sour D, FWIW.


Thank you my friend 
I just looked again and idk how I overlooked the fact that Sour D costs twice as much for a 10pk Reg, that would have answered my question.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Should I go with ECSD Bx or Sour D (ECSD Bx2) ? What is the difference? I mean I know Bx stands for backcrossed I think, but which one is closer to real Sour Diesel?


i got a real nice one from ecsd but i went through the 2 packs he sent me.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 8, 2021)

The bx2 is a more sativa expression. Bx1 is kind of like the f2 of working ecsd toward a stable sour diesel expression in seed.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 9, 2021)

does anyone how many seeds come in the sourD freebie on GLG?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 9, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> does anyone how many seeds come in the sourD freebie on GLG?


It’ll be better to go through him direct on strainly!


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 10, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Lol.. 80 days after the flip. She dont even start throwing pistils til day 15 or 16.


I'm curious is that a plant grown from seed or a clone?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm curious is that a plant grown from seed or a clone?



Seed.. I only popped 3 and 2 were male.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Seed.. I only popped 3 and 2 were male.


 I'm thinking any clones of that strain would be a good bit quicker to the finish. Been eyeing some Shoreline strains and appreciate the feedback.


----------



## rap58 (Feb 15, 2021)

Wedding Crasher x KushMints cut doing well. They are the 8 on the left side. There is 1 ECSD cut in the front right corner, you can see the difference in color, and a Bubba Kush cut right behind it. 6 weeks flower yesterday. Still trying to figure out the flower time of the WCxKM cut. Any one else grown it? Also the couplle of tops showing far right back from the other side are Purple Punch cuts.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks! ECSD male pollinated the Glue and Chem 91 before the bx I believe. Crippy Male (Crippy/unknown male pollen) pollinated the ECSD for that male. It has me confused when he calls his chosen males the clone-only name.
> @shorelineOG , can you clarify on all your males? Trying to send you $300 soon!


What does $300 get you?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 15, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> What does $300 get you?


Shoreline hooks it up  Message him on strainly. He’s super responsive and helpful


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 18, 2021)

CandyMan Day 44 under 8/16 light schedule. Doing great




SourD same room


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 18, 2021)

SourD in front, Shoreline OG behind it, BOG's Bogglegum in the back. Crazy canopy all over the place. #NoTrellis 



Bonus Peyote Cookies (Barney's Farm) closeup because the purple is so ooooh ahhh


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Shoreline hooks it up  Message him on strainly. He’s super responsive and helpful


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## bodhipop (Feb 19, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> What does $300 get you?


You should send him a message. Last time we spoke he offered a really good deal for $100. I'm sure he'll hook you up.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 20, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Thanks for the tip.


@shorelineOG is one of the best guys on here hands down gear legit and he wont bend you over a barrel for his gear he looks out for sure !


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 20, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> You should send him a message. Last time we spoke he offered a really good deal for $100. I'm sure he'll hook you up.


Thanks but I'm good for now. I'm very happy with what I have.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> That RKS has got some stretch to her, caught me a bit off guard. I've got one that is 2 weeks away from chop.


How did it smell?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 21, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> How did it smell?


old school gooood! i got 2 nice ones but the rk1 has a realy sour skunky funk to it and nice hard to describe flavors. im enjoying right now!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 21, 2021)

i havnt tried my shoreline og yet, but this texas road kill is the closet thing to my real 90s skunk, that ive had yet.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> How did it smell?



I still have not chopped.. She's taking forever. Should chop on friday regardless of what she look like. I let ya know on smell then.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2021)

Shoreline Colombian Fire is crispy and ready for examination.
Ran the flowers through the sifter and got these:



It is an interesting collection. Dad is Agent Orange or GTH or Maui Wowee.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I still have not chopped.. She's taking forever. Should chop on friday regardless of what she look like. I let ya know on smell then.


what type of light are you using? just curious


----------



## silk312 (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone ever run Southern Comfort? I know its a cross between GMO x Shoreline but was curious to see if anybody had any grow/smoke reports? Got it as a freebie and thinking about running it sometime this year and just wanted some info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 25, 2021)

silk312 said:


> Anyone ever run Southern Comfort? I know its a cross between GMO x Shoreline but was curious to see if anybody had any grow/smoke reports? Got it as a freebie and thinking about running it sometime this year and just wanted some info. Thanks in advance!


i was interested in that one, but havnt seen it lately. said to have some power.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> what type of light are you using? just curious



Started un DIY cobs.. Finishing under fission leds


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 28, 2021)

silk312 said:


> Anyone ever run Southern Comfort? I know its a cross between GMO x Shoreline but was curious to see if anybody had any grow/smoke reports? Got it as a freebie and thinking about running it sometime this year and just wanted some info. Thanks in advance!


I think @HydroRed ran that one and turned out really nice. Maybe he’ll jump in and give you the answer. I know someone had pics of it earlier in this thread.


----------



## rap58 (Feb 28, 2021)

Purplle Punch fading and coloring well. 8 weeks flower yesterday. The Greener plants on right side are Blue Dream.

And a Bubba Kush poking in on the left


----------



## silk312 (Feb 28, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> I think @HydroRed ran that one and turned out really nice. Maybe he’ll jump in and give you the answer. I know someone had pics of it earlier in this thread.


Thanks - ill do another search and see if I can find it. Appreciate the info!!
Found it - thanks again for letting me know, just had to search a little harder.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 1, 2021)

rap58 said:


> Purplle Punch fading and coloring well. 8 weeks flower yesterday. The Greener plants on right side are Blue Dream.
> 
> And a Bubba Kush poking in on the left
> 
> View attachment 4839782


Is that Purple Punch the cut from Shoreline? Where’s your Blue Dream from?


----------



## rap58 (Mar 1, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> Is that Purple Punch the cut from Shoreline?



Yes it is a cut ordered from Shoreline. The Blue Dream was feminized seeds from ILGM.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 1, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> Is that Purple Punch the cut from Shoreline? Where’s your Blue Dream from?


I haven't seen santa cruz blue dream in years..sadly I want to try it again.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 2, 2021)

I have to order some packs from Shoreline after going through this thread. Just placed an order yesterday for Useful and Strayfox gear, because I didn’t know about Shoreline yet. Damn. Still stoked about their gear and all, but Shoreline’s stuff looks right up my alley. I’d been told I couldn’t get any decent ECSD from seed, but that seems to be more false nonsense. The diesel strains, the Crippy, and the Fish Scale need to be in my garden. Ha. Stoked I learned about him and his gear though. Will definitely be placing an order soon.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 2, 2021)

Just saw Chem 91, Texas Roadkill, and Dope House from Shoreline too. Definitely need to get some packs.


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Mar 2, 2021)

I see shoreline seeling crippy seeds on glg. But linage says escd x crippy. My question would be is this actually crippy or fishscale ? Thanks.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 2, 2021)

Dreadrat121 said:


> I see shoreline seeling crippy seeds on glg. But linage says escd x crippy. My question would be is this actually crippy or fishscale ? Thanks.


Welcome to RIU! 
Yeah, That’s crippy


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 2, 2021)

Dreadrat121 said:


> I see shoreline seeling crippy seeds on glg. But linage says escd x crippy. My question would be is this actually crippy or fishscale ? Thanks.


ESCD x Crippy is what he calls Crippy. Then he pulled a male from that stock and crossed to ECSD. The names frustrate me too lol


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Mar 2, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> ESCD x Crippy is what he calls Crippy. Then he pulled a male from that stock and crossed to ECSD. The names frustrate me too lol


Gorcha I am looking for the florida strain crippy from 90s was wondering if this is it.
Ty for the replies.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 5, 2021)

I’m grabbing some packs from Shoreline for my next run in a couple of weeks and was looking for some input on what to grow out first. I’m definitely doing ECSD and Sour Diesel bx3, but trying to pick 2-3 others to try this go. Just about all of them are right up my alley, so it’s tough to choose. Some really nice pics of the Candy strains in here, but the Dope House and Fish Scale look great too. I like the names of DH and FS, so I might be leaning towards them. Wasn’t sure if people were still using FS in reference to that these days. Ha.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 5, 2021)

everything you mentioned sounds and looks good. i have ecsd and texas r/k. love them. i cant wait to see the shoreline og, chem 91, f scale and candy diesel results


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 5, 2021)

Candy Diesel does look enticing. I’d have to to kick my girlfriend out of the house, sleep in the living room, and use all of the bedrooms for growing if I wanted to pop all of the seeds I’d like to from Shoreline in one run. Ha. I’ll definitely throw some pics and my thoughts in here as I run them over the the next year or two. I try to stay pretty positive when giving my thoughts on seeds and whatnot though, because I haven’t been growing 20-30 years or anything so it could be on my end. Also, it seems the forum and social media world of growing is for sure not lacking negativity and people pointing out flaws. Ha. I’m really only into the finished product. Smell good, taste good, look good, and get you stoned is all I’m looking for. For the next two runs or so I’ll just be popping seeds and running them to see what’s in the packs. Then when I buy a house in the next year and set everything up I’ll start searching for keepers.


----------



## rap58 (Mar 6, 2021)

Purple Punch came down today at week 9. amber showing on the buds.







The Wedding Crasher x Kushmints are on week 8 so a week or two left


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2021)

The dope house tester I ran was 1 of my 3 favorite plants of 2019 and 2020. Mouth coating flavor with serious potency. 

I was talking to my bro about wanting to snag another pack. Damn, did he come through. He grabbed the shoreline smorgasbord and split all 5 packs with me. Thanks, bub!


Gotta give some extra love to @shorelineOG too. Not only for the killer deal on some serious seeds, but his customer service was above top notch. Thank you, my friend.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks for the hook up @shorelineOG can’t wait to pop these. The fish scale pics in here look so fire!!


----------



## ALgriculture (Mar 15, 2021)

sour from shoreline.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 15, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> sour from shoreline.


let us know how it smells/smokes


----------



## ALgriculture (Mar 15, 2021)

Out of 3 packs total sour D most all popped and about half showed female after topping and sexing clones. Kept 10 females for flowering. About 2 weeks into flower all but 3 sours had herms to one degree or another. I wont tolerate a single herm so I was left with three females. All yielded decent @74days. None had a traditional sour smell at all but smelled sweet funky but not gas or skunk pine or sour. The one pheno I will keep pictured has a unique funky smell. I ran a couple other shoreline strains in the last room too, Fish scale, rks, crippy. Of the females I kept of those all showed some herms at around 2 weeks. I will be running a second pack of each of those in the next couple months to determine if these last packs are flukes. I will see what happens after these next packs get run. In the same room as these shoreline genetics I ran my staple clone only deathstar ecsd and star dawg that had no issues, so I know it was not environmental, light issues etc. causing herms.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 15, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> About 2 weeks into flower all but 3 sours had herms to one degree or another.


That sucks man, hope the rest don't show the same traits.


----------



## avid_grow (Mar 15, 2021)

Just got the sour d as a freebie with texas roadkill and shoreline bx...sad to hear but hope it's just a fluke. Good luck


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 15, 2021)

I ran a single SourD for the past two cycles that ended up with great flavors, but buds on the smaller side as compared to the Shoreline OG cut. I did not notice any hermaphroditic traits in the pheno I popped.

I'm anxious to work through the rest of the two packs I have at some point, but now I have a ton of other stuff I want to get to, and two jars of SourD to keep me happy for awhile.


----------



## ALgriculture (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm sure fire is within these genetics from shoreline. I did find something very nice in the end after running those sour packs even though I had so many with herms. Also to mention with the first batch of the rks I kept a male that was squat with outrageous skunk stench that really showed after I flowerd it. So that's cool for my future work. I would like to cross the RkS male to my (Fuji og x skunkVA x chem91 x dstarBx2.) It's a mega budding early finishing squat plant. Pic is if fuji og to work with.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 15, 2021)

Is shoreline's glue from heisen?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Is shoreline's glue from heisen?


No


----------



## ALgriculture (Mar 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> let us know how it smells/smokes


 Smells like toned down kush smells with musk and rotten fruit. Smell does not transfer to taste, I had very mellow musky taste in mine. I have an old school sour cut that I have been fortunate to have, it's been around for 10+ years. This is in no way like my or other sour cuts I have smoked over the years. That's not to say this is not super greasy stoney weed that most people would be stoked about getting. I just wouldn't be able to tell anyone its sour when I gave it to them. Cool stuff.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 23, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> Smells like toned down kush smells with musk and rotten fruit. Smell does not transfer to taste, I had very mellow musky taste in mine. I have an old school sour cut that I have been fortunate to have, it's been around for 10+ years. This is in no way like my or other sour cuts I have smoked over the years. That's not to say this is not super greasy stoney weed that most people would be stoked about getting. I just wouldn't be able to tell anyone its sour when I gave it to them. Cool stuff.


That's great to know man, thanks for coming back to share the experience. I've got 5 packs so surely I can find something in there, question is when, not if.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The dope house tester I ran was 1 of my 3 favorite plants of 2019 and 2020. Mouth coating flavor with serious potency.
> 
> I was talking to my bro about wanting to snag another pack. Damn, did he come through. He grabbed the shoreline smorgasbord and split all 5 packs with me. Thanks, bub!
> View attachment 4847051
> ...


Bubba is a solid dude


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 25, 2021)

Yep, this Candyman gonna be dank AF! The pistils are yellow Glad I cloned her just in case


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2021)

I have some CandyMac from @idlewilder that have been put into flower, hoping for some ladies!
Another grower has a Headband x MAC cut that is supposed to be pretty special. 
And pheno hunting some cookie strains from Exotic Genetics.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 25, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> I have some CandyMac from @idlewilder that have been put into flower, hoping for some ladies!
> Another grower has a Headband x MAC cut that is supposed to be pretty special.
> And pheno hunting some cookie strains from Exotic Genetics.


CandyMac! That sounds delicious. Your planning on crossing with the cookies? Do you normally flip before they show?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> CandyMac! That sounds delicious. Your planning on crossing with the cookies? Do you normally flip before they show?


I sex them small to save time, the males show first and after the females are identified they go back to the veg room to get bigger.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> I have some CandyMac from @idlewilder that have been put into flower, hoping for some ladies!
> Another grower has a Headband x MAC cut that is supposed to be pretty special.
> And pheno hunting some cookie strains from Exotic Genetics.


Happy to hear. 100% germination?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Happy to hear. 100% germination?


Yes


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes


Super. They were fresh but it’s always good to hear


----------



## wierdly (Mar 31, 2021)

Got some Shoreline Grand Daddy Purple Testers getting bushyin the back , and 3 Fish Scale clones in front. Going to put them in flower soon. Second pic of some Shoreline Wedding Cakes, They have been slow in veg but are bushing out now, Looks like they are going to stay short and squatty. Beside them on the right are some WC s1s from another breeder.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 3, 2021)

Candyman


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 3, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> Out of 3 packs total sour D most all popped and about half showed female after topping and sexing clones. Kept 10 females for flowering. About 2 weeks into flower all but 3 sours had herms to one degree or another. I wont tolerate a single herm so I was left with three females. All yielded decent @74days. None had a traditional sour smell at all but smelled sweet funky but not gas or skunk pine or sour. The one pheno I will keep pictured has a unique funky smell. I ran a couple other shoreline strains in the last room too, Fish scale, rks, crippy. Of the females I kept of those all showed some herms at around 2 weeks. I will be running a second pack of each of those in the next couple months to determine if these last packs are flukes. I will see what happens after these next packs get run. In the same room as these shoreline genetics I ran my staple clone only deathstar ecsd and star dawg that had no issues, so I know it was not environmental, light issues etc. causing herms.


That is disappointing. I bought ten packs of his gear not too long ago which includes all the strains you mentioned above.


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 5, 2021)

Few days into new round of Rks, Sour and crippy. So far so good, knock on wood... so many seeds from missing late herms in the last batch of these genetics I had to blast the whole round. The one sour pheno I kept a friend took to his place and had herms late in flower with that sour too. So that sour I will keep no more. We always run clone only strains with these new ones as a way to have a constant variable and none have had herm issues. I will keep everyone updated on this round. I honestly would not even attempt these genetics again accept some of these plants in veg do have a special reek maybe indicative to some cool stuff. I will heavily quarantine these rooms in case of mega herms or late season sneakers.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 5, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> Out of 3 packs total sour D most all popped and about half showed female after topping and sexing clones. Kept 10 females for flowering. About 2 weeks into flower all but 3 sours had herms to one degree or another. I wont tolerate a single herm so I was left with three females. All yielded decent @74days. None had a traditional sour smell at all but smelled sweet funky but not gas or skunk pine or sour. The one pheno I will keep pictured has a unique funky smell. I ran a couple other shoreline strains in the last room too, Fish scale, rks, crippy. Of the females I kept of those all showed some herms at around 2 weeks. I will be running a second pack of each of those in the next couple months to determine if these last packs are flukes. I will see what happens after these next packs get run. In the same room as these shoreline genetics I ran my staple clone only deathstar ecsd and star dawg that had no issues, so I know it was not environmental, light issues etc. causing herms.





ALgriculture said:


> Few days into new round of Rks, Sour and crippy. So far so good, knock on wood... so many seeds from missing late herms in the last batch of these genetics I had to blast the whole round. The one sour pheno I kept a friend took to his place and had herms late in flower with that sour too. So that sour I will keep no more. We always run clone only strains with these new ones as a way to have a constant variable and none have had herm issues. I will keep everyone updated on this round. I honestly would not even attempt these genetics again accept some of these plants in veg do have a special reek maybe indicative to some cool stuff. I will heavily quarantine these rooms in case of mega herms or late season sneakers.





ALgriculture said:


> Few days into new round of Rks, Sour and crippy. So far so good, knock on wood... so many seeds from missing late herms in the last batch of these genetics I had to blast the whole round. The one sour pheno I kept a friend took to his place and had herms late in flower with that sour too. So that sour I will keep no more. We always run clone only strains with these new ones as a way to have a constant variable and none have had herm issues. I will keep everyone updated on this round. I honestly would not even attempt these genetics again accept some of these plants in veg do have a special reek maybe indicative to some cool stuff. I will heavily quarantine these rooms in case of mega herms or late season sneakers.





ALgriculture said:


> Few days into new round of Rks, Sour and crippy. So far so good, knock on wood... so many seeds from missing late herms in the last batch of these genetics I had to blast the whole round. The one sour pheno I kept a friend took to his place and had herms late in flower with that sour too. So that sour I will keep no more. We always run clone only strains with these new ones as a way to have a constant variable and none have had herm issues. I will keep everyone updated on this round. I honestly would not even attempt these genetics again accept some of these plants in veg do have a special reek maybe indicative to some cool stuff. I will heavily quarantine these rooms in case of mega herms or late season sneakers.


That’s horrible. Depressing, really. It frustrates me and it didn’t even happen to me. Maybe they’ll offer you new packs but after an experience like this most would probably just wash their hands with this gear and be finished with it.


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 5, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> That’s horrible. Depressing, really. It frustrates me and it didn’t even happen to me. Maybe they’ll offer you new packs but after an experience like this most would probably just wash their hands with this gear and be finished with it.
> In all fairness, me missing the herms is what caused my crop to seed out. Running new gear, one should always be uber diligent on herm hunting. He reached out and offered fresh packs today. I will give them a go if this next room those genetics goes well. My search for skunks and gas strains has been a long laborious successful one. I'm hoping to score a true skunk so I'm willing to deal with strife to do it. Even with the previous herm problems I did find the stankiest skunky male I have ever put my nose on. I'm as interested with that as anything for breeding. I have a couple projects with that going now. Seeds are always a gamble to me. My clone only strains decades old are gold to me for that reason.


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 6, 2021)

Not ALL great stinky strains have a stinky stem rub in veg like Deathstar. Although all of the clones or seeds that I run that do have a substantial stink as a veg plant or on stem rub early on are the Dankest. Star Dawg or chem#4, chem 91 all stinky stem rub. For shorelines gear, mostly the RKS i have noticed a two fold increase over anything I run in smell of a veg plant and on stem rub on some. I have a couple dozen rks from shoreline right now in veg, no joke smells like a SKuUNk with filters running. Very impressive to me. What I currently have going for seed production is shorelines RKS male crossed with Corey Haims stardawg, my old school ECSD, chem #4, fuji og, gorilla butter and Runtz. About halfway done with a seed production room and then I will have buku testers to try out of all these genetics hopefully with a skunky boost and lowering the flower time and height of these skunk genetics.


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 6, 2021)

Pollinated seed production room utilizing shoreline genetics male RKS.


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 6, 2021)

Bummer. 1of 3 Crippy has herms starting at about a week into flower. Glad I'm keeping a very close eye. Taking this one out carefully.


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 9, 2021)

Looking good so far after a thorough check on all plants not showing any more herm issues. Lots of vigor in these genetics! When I sexed the rks this time I cloned the small plants then put the clones into a flower room. This allowed me to run that clone tray of RKS for three weeks feeding them lightly once. This let me select the less stretchy stinkiest earliest budding and most sexually determinate of the group. Its amazing how many traits of a plant you can see just while sexing them, if you can let that process go longer.


----------



## HUF (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks to Bro. This package has traveled about 5000 miles. Your genetics will be a discovery for me.


----------



## wierdly (Apr 13, 2021)

I topped and defoliated the two GDP to let the Wedding Cake catch up before putting them in 2 gallons to flip. The Wc are two in front, they seem to have topped themselves, in the center the growth was still twisted up and very slow so i plucked it off, one on the right had male flowers in veg right where the center growth was, Prolly will cull that one. Ill take some photos out of the box when I repot them.


----------



## Goldust1 (Apr 14, 2021)

__





Sour d please :)


Karma sour d.. Looks great!! Are they smelling great Flash?



www.rollitup.org





We had zero issues with herms on the Shoreline SD and it wasnt a stressfree enviro. Thats pretty damn good for ECSD genetics , there will always be a tendency in the genes to herm late. Its just the way it is ,, . Usually you can just pick them off and its no big deal. Out of a pack we had 3 incredible girls. Took them to 90 days in (1)gal coco plenty of stress during this grow and not 1 herm


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 20, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've been looking back trying to find out where the original male pollen came from in the clone only bxs and I'm still confused.
> 
> "SKUNKandSOUR said:
> 
> ...


to make back crosses of clone onlys as regs with sts , is cross the clone to a male ideally then find a new male then hit the original from that first cross you search and find another male from f1 then take it back to the original cross and you can continue this process basically ideally making the original clone only show in much higher percentages .. at least that's my understanding but i'm just getting my feet wet with breeding .


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

I regret being stupid bout a lil detail, getting mad and blowing up at ole shoreline. Same with Katsu, albeit diff reasons. Apologies. Old age, diabetes, bad back, but mainly being stupid.


----------



## GardenWeasel77 (Apr 21, 2021)

Ordered five packs from shorelineog last week and they arrived within several days. Just wanted to share my positive experience.


----------



## Skunkandfunk (Apr 24, 2021)

If y'all are looking for another shoreline source. Check out texacannacreations on Instagram. He has shoreline crosses with the clone only shoreline.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2021)

This is Shoreline Genetics thread, besides being kind of trashy I think it’s against the rules. You shouldn’t be posting competing breeders in this thread. Make a new thread @Skunkandfunk


----------



## Skunkandfunk (Apr 24, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> This is Shoreline Genetics thread, besides being kind of trashy I think it’s against the rules. You shouldn’t be posting competing breeders in this thread. Make a new thread @Skunkandfunk


I apologize. I am new to the forum. I was just trying to share some info in case people might be interested.


----------



## wierdly (Apr 25, 2021)

one wedding cake confirmed male. This one had a nice berry smell on the stem rub. Hes getting Juiced.


----------



## wierdly (Apr 26, 2021)

two more males from the GDP. Leaving me one Wedding Cake to finish.


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2021)

I want to run these Shoreline Columbian Fire one day soon. Last time I ran Shoreline it was some GG4 bx & few other testers, hermed on me early. Don't think I'll have any issues with the Col Fire tho, hoping to get a nice Columbian Black pheno!


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 29, 2021)

Touched down yesterday


----------



## shorelineOG (May 1, 2021)




----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 1, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4891937


Which one is that? Looks like snowballs.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Which one is that? Looks like snowballs.


Purple Punch at day 50.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2021)

A couple of stray seeds popped from Agent Orange x Shoreline Sativa crosses:

This one was nibbled down to a stub as a seedling - came roaring right back!



This one popped up after the new gas line was installed:


----------



## ALgriculture (May 4, 2021)

RKS [email protected] days. I found a nice short stocky female that I partially pollinated early with the super stinky male from shorelines RKS that I found.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 8, 2021)

Transplanted my Hard Candy and Wedding Crasher x kushmint f2's. Hoping for a solid male wc/km to do his thing on some solid girls.


----------



## GardenWeasel77 (May 8, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> RKS [email protected] days. I found a nice short stocky female that I partially pollinated early with the super stinky male from shorelines RKS that I found.


Are those from Texas roadkill beans or shoreline?


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2021)

GardenWeasel77 said:


> Are those from Texas roadkill beans or shoreline?


It literally says “shorelines RKS” in the “Shoreline Genetics” thread.


----------



## GardenWeasel77 (May 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It literally says “shorelines RKS” in the “Shoreline Genetics” thread.


He doesn't have a roadkill skunk. He has a strain called Texas roadkill and another called shoreline which is supposed to smell like roadkill skunk. I honestly think you do not know what you are saying lol.


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2021)

Oh no, why not ask @shorelineOG yourself?


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2021)

Nice post, and lashing out! That’s cool, I’m trying to help you out but your too busy acting your shoe size not your age. This is a thread for Shoreline Genetics, if you want that other guy go to Instagram where he is.


----------



## GardenWeasel77 (May 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Nice post, and lashing out! That’s cool, I’m trying to help you out but your too busy acting your shoe size not your age. This is a thread for Shoreline Genetics, if you want that other guy go to Instagram where he is.


 rofl


----------



## ALgriculture (May 10, 2021)

These are from shoreline genetics. Texas roadkill from shoreline genetics to be precise. I think one could assume road kill refers to skunk...they are skunky.


----------



## GardenWeasel77 (May 10, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> These are from shoreline genetics. Texas roadkill from shoreline genetics to be precise. I think one could assume road kill refers to skunk...they are skunky.


I ordered some shorlinebx seeds and Texas roadkill too. I cannot wait for my place to start smelling like a dead skunks arse lol. Will post updates later.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Nice post, and lashing out! That’s cool, I’m trying to help you out but your too busy acting your shoe size not your age. This is a thread for Shoreline Genetics, if you want that other guy go to Instagram where he is.


Fun times here for sure. WTF? I got your back on this one if you can get around me. Idiots. I have beans from generous guru's I would bow to. And Shoreline is among them. My skunk loving old school tastes noted. 

Peace to all. Better grows to many. And a long pull of a good body odor and skunk.


----------



## GardenWeasel77 (May 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fun times here for sure. WTF? I got your back on this one if you can get around me. Idiots. I have beans from generous guru's I would bow to. And Shoreline is among them. My skunk loving old school tastes noted.
> 
> Peace to all. Better grows to many. And a long pull of a good body odor and skunk.


Nice. Who else do you put in that category?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2021)

GardenWeasel77 said:


> Nice. Who else do you put in that category?


I have nothing but praise , respect and loyalty to Bohdi, Cali Conn and Shoreline. A few less issues than others. And several that exceeded and changed my wildest expectations. And honestly, Nirvana Northern lights is my all time favorite. With Shoreline x GMO working on that title. LOL. 

Grow what you grow best. Just some are better from the start. 

Peace.


----------



## wierdly (May 15, 2021)

Wedding Cake Cake tester is getting some frost at 30 days of 12/12


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2021)

Look at those leaves!!!


----------



## ALgriculture (May 24, 2021)

4 phenos of Texas Roadkill Skunk. No sweet or lemon skunk here just rowdy skunky loud. I weeded out a couple other phenos that had unfavorable traits but these ones are looking and smelling great @ 55 days. I'm most stoked now about the thousands of seeds I made from pollination from the rks male I kept with similar smells to all my clone only gas strains!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 24, 2021)

ALgriculture said:


> 4 phenos of Texas Roadkill Skunk. No sweet or lemon skunk here just rowdy skunky loud. I weeded out a couple other phenos that had unfavorable traits but these ones are looking and smelling great @ 55 days. I'm most stoked now about the thousands of seeds I made from pollination from the rks male I kept with similar smells to all my clone only gas strains!


They look very sativa, do you prefer the taller or shorter phenos? They definitely have that classic old school structure.


----------



## ALgriculture (May 24, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> They look very sativa, do you prefer the taller or shorter phenos? They definitely have that classic old school structure.


They all have very different types of skunky smells. The shorter ones have a more sharp burnt skunk smell the taller ones are more maybe slight grape undertone skunk or smell similar to my chem4. The shorter ones will yield better I think...basically not sure they are all to nice! It just comes down to preference of type of skunk you like and grow space ceiling height. For breeding I will choose the squatest and loudest. I will be light depping all of these soon in big pots and I suspect under naturall humidity conditions outside i will see the real old school smells come out in a big way! Thanks for the packs you sent BTW!


----------



## 517redeye (May 31, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> I have new packaging and smaller vials.View attachment 3741116


do you still have the alien crosses?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 31, 2021)

No


517redeye said:


> do you still have the alien crosses?


----------



## ALgriculture (Jun 6, 2021)

Crippy. Dank.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 6, 2021)

looking bomb...what's the nose like bro


----------



## ALgriculture (Jun 6, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> looking bomb...what's the nose like bro


I had 3 crippy phenos. This one was skunky gas pine. The other two phenos are similar but more pine less intense aroma.


----------



## ALgriculture (Jun 7, 2021)

texas road kill @ 70 days


----------



## wierdly (Jun 7, 2021)

When I wish I took clones!


----------



## redeye517 (Jun 27, 2021)

anybody got a current list of his offerings when i looked on strainly there wasnt a full list maybe some9ne could put that link up if im incorrect but i know there was stuff i ordered that he had that wasnt on strainly


----------



## redeye517 (Jun 27, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


Crippy x chocolate d , shoreline x lucky lime


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 27, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> anybody got a current list of his offerings when i looked on strainly there wasnt a full list maybe some9ne could put that link up if im incorrect but i know there was stuff i ordered that he had that wasnt on strainly


On Strainly below the first couple of listings you can click "show all listings".


----------



## redeye517 (Jun 27, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> ironically i just saw in a thread earlier today how AJ's SD is a pretender cut. at some invitational in i think colorado. they say folks giggled or snickered about it i think.





shorelineOG said:


> On Strainly below the first couple of listings you can click "show all listings".


Ill check again i just had to cross reference with pack u seen on here like the wedding crasher x kush mints and stuff like that


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 28, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> @Useful Seeds and Shoreline Genetics might make a strain together. If anyone familiar with his work has something they want to see made let us know. The strains might be Crippy, shoreline, Candyman with Useful strains. What strains of Useful would y'all suggest?


Double D x Chem 91


----------



## Elsydro (Jul 1, 2021)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shoreline Bx1
> 11/13 from Seed
> Started 26 April ‘18
> 
> ...


What kind of smells is she putting out, this is the shoreline bx1??? I used to get htown Shoreline, back around 2000-2006 or so, got me in trouble more times then I can count, type of shit was so skunky and funky, skunk spray, you can smell it through double zip lock baggies, hell, id put an 1/8th in my nug jar wake up to my mom screaming her whole house reeks, good times, id love to find something similar, is that possible out of these genetics???
Thanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 28, 2021)

Sour D from seed.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 29, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour D from seed.View attachment 4953509


One of my favorite smokes in the cupboard from this past year, and I'm almost out of it! Time to try again!

That is a nice looking one!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 30, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour D from seed.View attachment 4953509


I can smell it from here.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Aug 11, 2021)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fish Scale
> View attachment 4417552
> View attachment 4417553View attachment 4417554


i just ran a pack of fish scale and a pack of chem 91. all hims and herms. not 1 female.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 11, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> i just ran a pack of fish scale and a pack of chem 91. all hims and herms. not 1 female.


Sucks you got all males, it can happen. I will give you a free pack on your next order.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Aug 11, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Sucks you got all males, it can happen. I will give you a free pack on your next order.


ok, thanks man.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Aug 19, 2021)

Placed an order for a pack of Texas Roadkill and was sent 3 packs, plus 2 packs of Shoreline bx, made my day. Really looking forward to checking out these genetics, hopefully this won’t be my last order. Can’t think of anywhere else that has given me so much bang for my buck.


----------



## rap58 (Aug 19, 2021)

Awesome. Cant wait to se them grow.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 21, 2021)

Got all new windows getting installed in 2 weeks, then I can fire up all my lights. Going through all my beans to see what I'm gonna pop, Thinking about popping this ECSD.. anybody run em yet?


----------



## FrankWhite41 (Aug 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Got all new windows getting installed in 2 weeks, then I can fire up all my lights. Going through all my beans to see what I'm gonna pop, Thinking about popping this ECSD.. anybody run em yet?


I buried 12 ecsd 4 days ago and they all popped nicely. Hoping to find some


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 22, 2021)

FrankWhite41 said:


> I buried 12 ecsd 4 days ago and they all popped nicely. Hoping to find some


Nice.. I'm gonna soak em today..


----------



## rap58 (Aug 22, 2021)

I grew 3 grows from the ECSD cut he sold. It was frosty and smelly with a great high. I have 3 or 4 packs of seeds to try also. Good luck with yours.


----------



## GulfCoastHeat (Aug 25, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Got all new windows getting installed in 2 weeks, then I can fire up all my lights. Going through all my beans to see what I'm gonna pop, Thinking about popping this ECSD.. anybody run em yet?


Yeah I ran his ECSD. Gorgeous plants and I even found a pheno that was done in 49 days from flip!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 27, 2021)

Is NYC sour d different than ECSD


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2021)

Short answer yes, ecsd is more citric than pungent, more racy sativa leaning, less stretchy, more vigor, and darker complexion comparatively. It has a couple different phenos out there that are pretty similar as well.


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 29, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4953510


Is that from rez or your own ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 29, 2021)

naiveCon said:


> Is that from rez or your own ?


I've never grown anything from rez.


----------



## redeye517 (Sep 2, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour D from seed.!!View attachment 4953509


is this from the regular or the bx3 damn she's smoke show


----------



## redeye517 (Sep 2, 2021)

anybody ran his cookies and cream cut or the cookies and cream x crippy , i lost my cookies and cream cut pretty buds but the yeild was low , also the gelato 33bx the gdp , the cake mint punch sounds solid .. lol i wanna get alot of shit i just want sme solid opinions and input please!!help !


----------



## redeye517 (Sep 2, 2021)

mistermagoo said:


> Sour D coming down today
> 
> View attachment 4343930 View attachment 4343931 View attachment 4343933
> 
> 80/20 cloudy to Amber


is this the regular pakc or bx3 ?


----------



## TorroMane (Sep 3, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> anybody ran his cookies and cream cut or the cookies and cream x crippy , i lost my cookies and cream cut pretty buds but the yeild was low , also the gelato 33bx the gdp , the cake mint punch sounds solid .. lol i wanna get alot of shit i just want sme solid opinions and input please!!help !


I just got some crippy Creme, candymacxcrippy and plaza boss in the mail today, Im not sure what I’m gonna run first yet, I’m trying to find more info on growing the crippy cream and CandyMac x crippy. I’m thinking I might just pop some crippy Cremes later on tonight, I’ve smoked exotic genetics cookies & cream and that shit is fire af


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 3, 2021)

TorroMane said:


> I just got some crippy Creme, candymacxcrippy and plaza boss in the mail today, Im not sure what I’m gonna run first yet, I’m trying to find more info on growing the crippy cream and CandyMac x crippy. I’m thinking I might just pop some crippy Cremes later on tonight, I’ve smoked exotic genetics cookies & cream and that shit is fire af


Both strains are new, so not a lot of info yet. There's a facility in Oklahoma hunting Crippy Creme and CandyMacCrippy. 
@idlewilder is the breeder of CandyMac. She puts out deep purple and pink buds with a strong high.
They're both indica, CandyMac gets taller and stretches a little more than Cookies n Cream.


----------



## TorroMane (Sep 3, 2021)

Dope, thanks for the response! Think I might run a mini pheno hunt with both of them.. you definitely hooked it up on the seeds brother! Thank you!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2021)

You should see the Christmas tree growing in my garden. I will try to post some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 4, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> CandyMac


We have a group of these going outdoors this season. Here are a few pHenos that I have found:


An awesome mix of colors, frost, and flavors. The sweet grape notes from the CandyMan make their way through to these as well. It makes for a lovely floral and fruity aroma that has been teasing my sample urges. I can't stop squeezing lowers!


----------



## TorroMane (Sep 4, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> We have a group of these going outdoors this season. Here are a few pHenos that I have found:
> 
> View attachment 4979523View attachment 4979524View attachment 4979525
> An awesome mix of colors, frost, and flavors. The sweet grape notes from the CandyMan make their way through to these as well. It makes for a lovely floral and fruity aroma that has been teasing my sample urges. I can't stop squeezing lowers!


Looks beautiful! Got 5 candymac x crippy and 5 crippy Cremes in water right now. Hopeing to get 4-5 beautiful ladies out the bunch.


----------



## redeye517 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yeah i want the cookies and cream cross . I lost my cut i knew theres better plants to.be found tge cnc i would try to herm and didnt yeild a ton but the finished product was nice.. might be a good one to hit purple punch off of


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2021)

Several offspring of the Agent Orange and assorted Shoreline Satties:

Extreme Sativa:





Agent Orange Leaning:





Sativa male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 12, 2021)

Shoreline's Hard Candy (candy punch x Bubba) getting her purple on. This is a SCROGers dream plant. With some training this plant could output very good numbers. Sweet berry scent getting stronger.


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Sep 17, 2021)

Started some candy crippy then had to move and lost them. I'm starting plaza boss now I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2021)

Agent Orange and Shoreline Sativa cross filling-in nicely:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 18, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Pop that Fishscale. This was the two seeds I popped. It smells and tastes like real weed. Sometimes hits me so hard I have to go sit down cant smoke it without coughing. These were ran from clones flipped early. I think they could be big yielders with some veg time.View attachment 4785218View attachment 4785219View attachment 4785220


This is just too much.


----------



## Tayloman (Sep 22, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Candy Diesel does look enticing. I’d have to to kick my girlfriend out of the house, sleep in the living room, and use all of the bedrooms for growing if I wanted to pop all of the seeds I’d like to from Shoreline in one run. Ha. I’ll definitely throw some pics and my thoughts in here as I run them over the the next year or two. I try to stay pretty positive when giving my thoughts on seeds and whatnot though, because I haven’t been growing 20-30 years or anything so it could be on my end. Also, it seems the forum and social media world of growing is for sure not lacking negativity and people pointing out flaws. Ha. I’m really only into the finished product. Smell good, taste good, look good, and get you stoned is all I’m looking for. For the next two runs or so I’ll just be popping seeds and running them to see what’s in the packs. Then when I buy a house in the next year and set everything up I’ll start searching for keepers.


I'm in the same boat don't have room to search for keepers. I'm just checking out all different kinds of genetics to find what I want. Once I find a strain I'm in to I'll buy a few packs save them for when I have room to pheno hunt, take clones, and keep mothers.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 26, 2021)

ecsd.. hoping my girl comes back around...


----------



## mages (Oct 14, 2021)

I ordered 1 pack of Texas Roadkill and this is what I got. Very generous with the freebies. Running these roadkills first.


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 16, 2021)

CandyMAC


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 16, 2021)

Is there a way to order direct? I've been eyeing some shoreline genetics for a while now.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 16, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Is there a way to order direct? I've been eyeing some shoreline genetics for a while now.








Home


Home



shorelinegenetics.com





?


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 16, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Home
> ...


Right, that site seemed a little sketchy. Didn't know if it was like with AKBB and you could email for a direct list.


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 16, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Right, that site seemed a little sketchy. Didn't know if it was like with AKBB and you could email for a direct list.


You can always send him a message on strainly he's got a list of whats available great guy made a few orders from him fast shipping ,great prices and genetics


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Right, that site seemed a little sketchy. Didn't know if it was like with AKBB and you could email for a direct list.


Well I figured by calling the number you could gauge how legit the site is. Sorry bout that.


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 17, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Well I figured by calling the number you could gauge how legit the site is. Sorry bout that.


Thanks for your assistance. I didn't mean to sound ungrateful.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 17, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Home
> ...



Just pm him, he is a memberon this site


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Just pm him, he is a memberon this site


Or there is this option


----------



## TorroMane (Oct 17, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Is there a way to order direct? I've been eyeing some shoreline genetics for a while now.


Strainly


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 18, 2021)

TorroMane said:


> Strainly


Thanks everyone I talked to the man himself and he's getting me taken care of.


----------



## Tayloman (Oct 20, 2021)

Texas Roadkill week 6. Fruity and not very frosty. No skunk smell at all. I know I'm gonna get some flack for this but honestly this is my second run growing shoreline gear and I think it is pretty bad genetics from what I've experienced. To be fair I haven't grown out too many plants but nothing I have has been good.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

what strains have you grown and how many plants of each? I’ve been looking forward to growing his Texas Roadkill but the only reviews I’ve read about it weren’t very flattering, but said the smell was there. I plan on popping a whole pack to get a good idea of what’s in there. I've definitely seen a lot of people say good things about some of his other strains and seen some really beautiful plants though, so I’m still optimistic.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Texas Roadkill week 6. Fruity and not very frosty. No skunk smell at all. I know I'm gonna get some flack for this but honestly this is my second run growing shoreline gear and I think it is pretty bad genetics from what I've expeirienced. To be fair I haven't grown out too many plants but nothing I have has been good.


You get better results if you feed them more and give them some hps light. Plants should be a darker green.


----------



## mages (Oct 20, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Texas Roadkill week 6. Fruity and not very frosty. No skunk smell at all. I know I'm gonna get some flack for this but honestly this is my second run growing shoreline gear and I think it is pretty bad genetics from what I've experienced. To be fair I haven't grown out too many plants but nothing I have has been good.


Not to be rude but those don’t look like the healthiest plants. You can’t blame genetics on poor growing conditions.


----------



## Tayloman (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> what strains have you grown and how many plants of each? I’ve been looking forward to growing his Texas Roadkill but the only reviews I’ve read about it weren’t very flattering, but said the smell was there. I plan on popping a whole pack to get a good idea of what’s in there. I've definitely seen a lot of people say good things about some of his other strains and seen some really beautiful plants though, so I’m still optimistic.





Ilikesnacks said:


> what strains have you grown and how many plants of each? I’ve been looking forward to growing his Texas Roadkill but the only reviews I’ve read about it weren’t very flattering, but said the smell was there. I plan on popping a whole pack to get a good idea of what’s in there. I've definitely seen a lot of people say good things about some of his other strains and seen some really beautiful plants though, so I’m still optimistic.


I've grown 5 shoreline bx2, 3 bubba kush, and 3 Texas Roadkill. Half were males so I've grown out 5 females.


----------



## shabbaranks (Oct 20, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> I've grown 5 shoreline bx2, 3 bubba kush, and 3 Texas Roadkill. Half were males so I've grown out 5 females.


Don't get discouraged. From my experience with Chem 91' and its hybrids, it tends to be quite sensitive and can be a pain to dial in.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> You get better results if you feed them more and give them some hps light. Plants should be a darker green.


do you find that growing methods effect the skunk coming out? I know its been mentioned that when people started growing indoors vs outdoors and using salts instead of organics that they lost some of the smells that they were used to getting.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> do you find that growing methods effect the skunk coming out? I know its been mentioned that when people started growing indoors vs outdoors and using salts instead of organics that they lost some of the smells that they were used to getting.


The breeder has always told me that Texas Shoreline (and crosses) prefer hydroponics with intense HPS. This makes sense as it was likely bred under these conditions originally back in the day. I have had luck with using a good, rich soil mix under 400 and 315 CMH. I have not tried to flower with LEDs yet. I add a little bit of sulfur to my soil mixes to try and help bring out the pungency also. I also use insect frass, good compost, EWC, and Aurora Roots organic dry mixes (a bit of all three of them).


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 20, 2021)

Also, I found that it's very intolerant of anything less than ideal indoor conditions.

Outdoors is seriously hit or miss for me, as I'm growing at 8000+ ft. It really doesn't like cold, but I managed to pull in some ok buds this year too. Way better in a greenhouse or better still, indoors.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The breeder has always told me that Texas Shoreline (and crosses) prefer hydroponics with intense HPS. This makes sense as it was likely bred under these conditions originally back in the day. I have had luck with using a good, rich soil mix under 400 and 315 CMH. I have not tried to flower with LEDs yet.


lol, yikes! I use soil with organic inputs under leds. I plan on trying earth boxes with these though, might scratch that hydro itch. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Also, I found that it's very intolerant of anything less than ideal indoor conditions.
> 
> Outdoors is seriously hit or miss for me, as I'm growing at 8000+ ft. It really doesn't like cold, but I managed to pull in some ok buds this year too. Way better in a greenhouse or better still, indoors.


Are you just talking about shoreline or Texas roadkill/other strains?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> lol, yikes! I use soil with organic inputs under leds. I plan on trying earth boxes with these though, might scratch that hydro itch. Thanks for the info.


I've had real good luck using Earth Boxes, and growing the original Shoreline OG cut (not any of the improved crossed/backcrosses). I also liked Sour D in them too.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 20, 2021)

Sour D -- (I need to run more of this again... shouldn't have got rid of my cut)


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Are you just talking about shoreline or Texas roadkill/other strains?


Just Shoreline OG but that made it's way into the other crosses and the Shoreline is a really dominant set of genetics in his line. I've run Sour D, Candyman, Shoreline OG, and a few other testers over the years, and have kept the Shoreline OG cut that whole time. I probably need to move on but I really like the old school skunk flavor and keep coming back.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 20, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Sour D -- (I need to run more of this again... shouldn't have got rid of my cut)
> 
> View attachment 5013494


How did this one turn out?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> lol, yikes! I use soil with organic inputs under leds. I plan on trying earth boxes with these though, might scratch that hydro itch. Thanks for the info.


Coco/perlite is also a good option. Maxibloom is a good one part nutrient that you can use in any medium, soil, coco, hydro.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Just Shoreline OG but that made it's way into the other crosses and the Shoreline is a really dominant set of genetics in his line. I've run Sour D, Candyman, Shoreline OG, and a few other testers over the years, and have kept the Shoreline OG cut that whole time. I probably need to move on but I really like the old school skunk flavor and keep coming back.


That shoreline OG looks especially good, that was in an earth box?. I was originally going to pick up the shoreline bx but the breeder told me the Texas roadkill was the skunkiest strain he had so I grabbed that instead. He was nice enough to throw in a few packs of the shoreline bx too though so if I don’t find what I want this round I’ll try those beans next round.

Finding something I like enough to run over and over and get dialed in is the dream, but I guess it’s a double edged sword, so many seeds so little grow space.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2021)

There's a thread I think on icmag with the original grower of shoreline. It's from 2004 first mention and pictures of the original shoreline.
He grows ebb and flow tables. He does a side by side comparison only changing the nutes. Botanicare Pure Blend Pro on one table and General Hydroponics on the other. The bud structure is a lot different with different nutrients.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Hydro is better than dirt. Indoor is better than outdoor. Sativas do better in warmer temps with more humidity, they're more tropical than other strains. Flowering under 11/13 as opposed to 12/12 will also increase quality.
> Texas Roadkill is a lighter green/ lime green compared to other varieties. I feed them heavy because they're always hungry.
> Sodium light seems to trigger them and can speed up flowering time.


I’ve heard of finishing sativas off at 11/13 but you mean the entire flowering period?
Good to know about the roadkill, I use slow release amendments so I’ll go heavy. 


shorelineOG said:


> Coco/perlite is also a good option. Maxibloom is a good one part nutrient that you can use in any medium, soil, coco, hydro.


I’ve never seen any strain come out better than the way I grow so I’m going to see what I can accomplish before I start switching things up. But I appreciate the info and I’ll definitely be posting how things go, so I give you permission to say “I told you so” if necessary.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I’ve heard of finishing sativas off at 11/13 but you mean the entire flowering period?
> Good to know about the roadkill, I use slow release amendments so I’ll go heavy.
> 
> I’ve never seen any strain come out better than the way I grow so I’m going to see what I can accomplish before I start switching things up. But I appreciate the info and I’ll definitely be posting how things go, so I give you permission to say “I told you so” if necessary.


Yes the flower room on 11/13 the whole time.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> do you find that growing methods effect the skunk coming out? I know its been mentioned that when people started growing indoors vs outdoors and using salts instead of organics that they lost some of the smells that they were used to getting.



The light has very little to do with the finished product, i left hps in the dust 6 years ago....led produces a bettet product. Better terps n density.. your plants are starving though. Ive grown out 5 rks.. its good smoke and moved quickly..more citrus and less roadkill tho


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 20, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How did this one turn out?


Bad ass sour stank flavor. Like I said, I should've kept the keeper I found, ran it a couple of times and then had to make room for more...


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> The light has very little to do with the finished product, i left hps in the dust 6 years ago....led produces a bettet product. Better terps n density.. your plants are starving though. Ive grown out 5 rks.. its good smoke and moved quickly..more citrus and less roadkill tho


What led's do you use ?


----------



## mages (Oct 23, 2021)

Ordered a pack of ecsd and this is what I got. Very thankful for this breeders generosity. It will be interesting to run both diesels side by side. I haven’t grown a Bubba in 10 years or so either, will be nice to have a few jars back in the lineup. Thanks! I will update on these and the Texas roadkill in a while. I’m traveling all over Cali these next 3 weeks so I won’t be popping them until I’m home. I plan on crossing the best diesel girls to some Cuban Black Haze males doing controlled open pollination just for personal use.


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 23, 2021)

Got my order in yesterday. Anyone have any info on the bubba cut? Is it more Katsu or Pre-98?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 26, 2021)

Can anyone post or reference me to some pics of the ecsd cut I got from shoreline a while back. 2/3 of my room may have to be that cut. Want to be sure it's good or legit!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> There's a thread I think on icmag with the original grower of shoreline. It's from 2004 first mention and pictures of the original shoreline.
> He grows ebb and flow tables. He does a side by side comparison only changing the nutes. Botanicare Pure Blend Pro on one table and General Hydroponics on the other. The bud structure is a lot different with different nutrients.


The pure blend pro grown buds i had tasted a lot better than my GH run but the GH grown was much frostier. I have since lowered ppm with GH and get better flavor but definitely a difference in growth compared to pbp.


----------



## Tayloman (Oct 27, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> You get better results if you feed them more and give them some hps light. Plants should be a darker green.


They look yellow under the led. They look greener under natural light.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Oct 30, 2021)

All the cuts rooted except for 1 Bubba, thanks again @shorelineOG


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The pure blend pro grown buds i had tasted a lot better than my GH run but the GH grown was much frostier. I have since lowered ppm with GH and get better flavor but definitely a difference in growth compared to pbp.


You use pure blend pro? It’s been my go to for two years now. Very gentle, but have noticed maybe salt buildup or something off if I go higher than 1000 PPM. Where as the GH in hydro I have pushed to 1200,1300ppm… love pure blend pro man.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You use pure blend pro? It’s been my go to for two years now. Very gentle, but have noticed maybe salt buildup or something off if I go higher than 1000 PPM. Where as the GH in hydro I have pushed to 1200,1300ppm… love pure blend pro man.


I did run pbp in the past but I've been running GH lately.

I never go very high with my nutrients, usually in 400-600 ppm in veg and 500-700ppm in bloom. I found the high nutrient concentrations caused more issues than it was worth. 

Pbp works great but it does have some high levels of heavy metals. I seen it on a list on one of these forums.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did run pbp in the past but I've been running GH lately.
> 
> I never go very high with my nutrients, usually in 400-600 ppm in veg and 500-700ppm in bloom. I found the high nutrient concentrations caused more issues than it was worth.
> 
> Pbp works great but it does have some high levels of heavy metals. I seen it on a list on one of these forums.


I may have been off base saying “salts”, and as much as I love the pure blend pro, very noticeable adverse effects when you overfeed with it. Regular dose, plants look happy as can be. Fine line to cross with it IMO.

again, different strokes different folks…. I’ve had great success starting veg seedlings at 600 and going to 900ppm, and then I like to max out at 1000,1200 ppm in flower. Obviously if the PPM rises… bad news. But 1k as a baseline in flower has been my go to and I stand by that. I have overfeed some plants at 1k, but less than often. In my limited experience, most can handle 1k. Again not saying what you’re doing is bad or wrong or anything negative just making conversation man. Have a good evening.

edit you’re one of my favorite growers on here and I’m not much for blowing smoke… I like you man. Never overly negative to folks, good grower. Have a good one.

gotta go to bed. Those trees won’t chainsaw themselves out of the right of way power lines to keep the lights on for you the people.


----------



## Tayloman (Nov 5, 2021)

How many days to chop Texas Roadkill? Currently on day 53.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 5, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> How many days to chop Texas Roadkill? Currently on day 53.



Id say 13-15 days .. Thats 53 from flip? Fast finisher.. mine ran way longer.. id clone that slut, looks nice.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 5, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> How many days to chop Texas Roadkill? Currently on day 53.


How are the smells?


----------



## Tayloman (Nov 5, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> How are the smells?


One my plants smelled like strawberry gum up until a few days ago. Now it's starting to smell chem like. Definitely not RKS.


----------



## Tayloman (Nov 5, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Id say 13-15 days .. Thats 53 from flip? Fast finisher.. mine ran way longer.. id clone that slut, looks nice.


Really? Yeah it's 53 days from flip. How long did yours go?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 5, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Really? Yeah it's 53 days from flip. How long did yours go?


One went 75 ish.. the other over 90


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 5, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> One went 75 ish.. the other over 90


What smells did yours have?


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 5, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> How many days to chop Texas Roadkill? Currently on day 53.


2-3 weeks left


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 5, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> What smells did yours have?



Citrus mixed with burnt rubber


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 6, 2021)

Sour D - 12/12 from seed


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 6, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3736371


My goodness! Holy sheet it's bootieful...... People are really dug in here still and contacting is difficult if your not IN. Is your Texas Roadkill true to it's name ? I've been waiting to see what D.D. is gonna do but he's still incarcerated but he has been working on unlocking the 80, 90s but it won't come out until some other line's are finished then all will release at least IF Ricky approves or I should say Mr. Soul


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 6, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3736371


What cut is this ?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 6, 2021)

doniawon said:


> TE="horribleherk, post: 12802590, member: 150945"]I was wondering what you've been up to I flowering pinkpanties indoors & the mkultraXbubblegum is outside & sunset sherbet I'm thinking is gonna be next I've finally got my stuff on track here is today's pics of the pinkpanties that is really smelling of grape skittles even this earlyView attachment 3740453View attachment 3740454


Whats up herk?,
Doin my same old hand water dw coco n 2 gallons.
Running bodhView attachment 3740479 i n 303 jabberwocky, gardens a sticky nasty mess but I'm trying to find them holy grails.
Hopeing to get a shoreline leanerView attachment 3740477pink panties, filling oit [email protected]? Lol these strain names
[/QUOTE]

Do you ever bottom water in the trays and for how long does it sit before you drain or collect it back ?


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 6, 2021)

shout out and thanks

ordered a pack of texas road kill, 10 days later gottem!

got a extra pack of TRK as a freebie!

so i opened 1 pack, and the bean count was off....2 extra

i planted 5...all sprouted


order with confidence friends!!!

hoping for the STINK


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 7, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> shout out and thanks
> 
> ordered a pack of texas road kill, 10 days later gottem!
> 
> ...



Yes I am very interested in the roadkill, have been Looking for a nasty old skunk for months. A few said AK Bean Brains super skunk x skunk #1 but idk and I've got 100s of different packs that I need to pop but keep buying more shit......... Or at least smells like, I hope


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 8, 2021)

yo tex,

my only time with the RKS was in the early 90"s.

and i never smelled it again.

been to colorado 3 times smelling for that old nasty dead skunk on the side of the road sweetness.

and not even close. 

my nose knows


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 8, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> yo tex,
> 
> my only time with the RKS was in the early 90"s.
> 
> ...


The RKS from the late 80 's early 90's is gone bro take it from me someone who has spent years of their time been to 4 different states in off the grid areas meeting up with people trying to hunt it down. i am convinced the stank was breed out of it over the years for because of fuzz and crop thieves being able to find it with ease . And if someone really had it they be rich now . 

I'm not calling anyone a liar that says they have it the RKS / Texas RKS . 
I mean shorline isn't that type of dude and i don't believe Stray would lie and call whatever cut he has to be RKS they very well may have gotten their hands on back in the day and held on to it idk. It's more likely to be what they believe to be RKS and might not be what i think RKS is.

My honest opinion is that i will never find it because now it's turned into some sort of Mythical weed to me and although i no exactly what it smells and looks like nothing now a days even close fuck it took us less time to bring back Piff .


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 8, 2021)

yo biggie,

i hear ya, 

thats one thing about smell, once you smell it you know it. 

i figue to, its her smell that killed it, was way to loud for the times.

gunna give it a grow . 

have anyone here got the rks smell off of a texas road kill?


----------



## XtraGood (Nov 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> fuck it took us less time to bring back Piff .


How easy is the Piff to get and grow? Is there a best cut to get from somewhere?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 8, 2021)

Shoreline offers shoreline og, shoreline bx and shoreline bx2, shouldn’t these backcrosses offer the same chance at finding a good shoreline pheno as the texascanna back cross if they’re both working with legit cuts?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Shoreline offers shoreline og, shoreline bx and shoreline bx2, shouldn’t these backcrosses offer the same chance at finding a good shoreline pheno as the texascanna back cross if they’re both working with legit cuts?


At least there is only 2 of em to pick from to try. Lol. I always thought Shorelines wedding cake bx would be fire.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 8, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Shoreline offers shoreline og, shoreline bx and shoreline bx2, shouldn’t these backcrosses offer the same chance at finding a good shoreline pheno as the texascanna back cross if they’re both working with legit cuts?


The problem is that when this breeder (Shoreline OG) left Texas, he crossed his Shoreline cut with a Deadhead OG male, and then the original mother clone was lost. Yes, the BX's are supposed to be improved but it's not going to be a pure back cross, as far as I understand things.

I need to try Shoreline BX/BX2 also but I have another couple of Sour D's and this other breeder's Shoreline BX's to try first. I also just got a bunch of Bubba crosses and some Fish Scale and as luck would have it, someone asked me if I had any bubba, so it will probably get moved up the list.  

I grew a bunch of the original Shoreline OG cut outdoors this year also, so still flush with that.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 8, 2021)

Also, seems as though I'm wrong about the BX and BX2. Real Shoreline mom and dad used.

I deleted my previous posts because it's noise...

I am going to talk to Wes soon and get my facts straight.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 8, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> yo biggie,
> 
> i hear ya,
> 
> ...


IDK i don't wanna say you can't i have never once had anyone say bad things about @shorelineOG to me and i no a few people on here . The RKS thing is more my opinion and mostly bitching and moaning because i have been chasing Unicorns and Pots of gold at the end of rainbows for years. 
I mean the Piff took me like 0.2 seconds to verify on the smoke in the air and if it ain't the exact cut it's dam close sadly this was before the cut made it to masses and they new what the had so $$$ was insane.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> IDK i don't wanna say you can't i have never once had anyone say bad things about @shorelineOG to me and i no a few people on here . The RKS thing is more my opinion and mostly bitching and moaning because i have been chasing Unicorns and Pots of gold at the end of rainbows for years.
> I mean the Piff took me like 0.2 seconds to verify on the smoke in the air and if it ain't the exact cut it's dam close sadly this was before the cut made it to masses and they new what the had so $$$ was insane.


I feel the same way about blueberry. The keeper out of my 3 females from Dutch passion's version in 2002 was solid gold. Best grape jelly flavor I've ever had and shit was super potent.

First blunt I rolled of it for band practice had everyone tapping out mid way through the blunt in a group of like 8 people. 

People keep saying "the real blueberry was never lost..." or whatnot but I've yet to see any blueberry or cross compete with my old cut. And that cut wasn't that unique. My buddy I split the pack with found a very similar pheno too.


----------



## THT (Nov 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Sour D - 12/12 from seed
> 
> View attachment 5023534


this is great.
12/12 from seed is how I have ran every plant for the last 10+ years. I was typically getting smaller plants and lower yields in soil, but when I switched to hydro I started getting normal looking full tents at 12/12 from seed.


----------



## THT (Nov 8, 2021)

Also hello everyone, 
I just picked up a few cuts from Shoreline - I'll post updates here once things look interesting


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel the same way about blueberry. The keeper out of my 3 females from Dutch passion's version in 2002 was solid gold. Best grape jelly flavor I've ever had and shit was super potent.
> 
> First blunt I rolled of it for band practice had everyone tapping out mid way through the blunt in a group of like 8 people.
> 
> People keep saying "the real blueberry was never lost..." or whatnot but I've yet to see any blueberry or cross compete with my old cut. And that cut wasn't that unique. My buddy I split the pack with found a very similar pheno too.


The thing is boss how old where you in 2002 i'm talking early 90's TC/ cloning and all that not very many people even knew how to do that back then it was always a male crossed to a female grow out the seeds the next year unless you live in area you can grow year round ehm fuck you Cali !  
Mostly nostalgia related i believe as well so nothing ever lives up to the hype.


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel the same way about blueberry. The keeper out of my 3 females from Dutch passion's version in 2002 was solid gold. Best grape jelly flavor I've ever had and shit was super potent.
> 
> First blunt I rolled of it for band practice had everyone tapping out mid way through the blunt in a group of like 8 people.
> 
> People keep saying "the real blueberry was never lost..." or whatnot but I've yet to see any blueberry or cross compete with my old cut. And that cut wasn't that unique. My buddy I split the pack with found a very similar pheno too.


Dude ive been saying Blueberry is LONG gone.

Ppl argue everytime I say it and always refer me to Stray and Lemon Hoko......that 90s Blueberry is my favorite weed of all time....even the version I smoked in 2006 didnt touch it, but was the closest ive had since.

Ppl dont understand that the ONLY taste or smell was BLUEBERRY to the absolute MAX.....it didnt smell or taste like weed, no earthiness at all, no pine at all.......just blueberry.

So no cross can compete, as other flavors are always present....and todays straight blueberry doesnt even have a blueberry taste at all.......fruity maybe, but no blueberry.

DJs F5 is more chocolate than anything.



So I feel everyones pain on the RKS.....personally, ive had some real nasty smelling stuff that id consider RKS...but I KNOW that its not what ppl who had the original/real deal would consider RKS.

RIP to the lost classics.

And yes piff was brought back and is still but i havent seen the variations it used to have....ive only been seeing 1 pheno of it around, originally there were 5+......the one thats back is good, but not the best pheno of it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> The thing is boss how old where you in 2002 i'm talking early 90's TC/ cloning and all that not very many people even knew how to do that back then it was always a male crossed to a female grow out the seeds the next year unless you live in area you can grow year round ehm fuck you Cali !
> Mostly nostalgia related i believe as well so nothing ever lives up to the hype.


I was 21. Ran the clone for about 2 years before I let it go thinking I could just buy another pack to find replacement, lol. I've ran like 20 or 30 more of those Dutch passion seeds in later years and nada.


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 9, 2021)

THT said:


> this is great.
> 12/12 from seed is how I have ran every plant for the last 10+ years. I was typically getting smaller plants and lower yields in soil, but when I switched to hydro I started getting normal looking full tents at 12/12 from seed.


That's great man! I bet hydro runs faster too, never tried anything but growing in dirt. I'm thinking, if I get some kind of perpetual going, yield isn't going to matter much. Did you notice any difference in flavor after making the switch?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Dude ive been saying Blueberry is LONG gone.


Check out AK Bean Brains. He has vintage blueberry strains, some that never left Alaska, dating back to the 80's and 90's. He's talked a bit about it on podcasts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Check out AK Bean Brains. He has vintage blueberry strains, some that never left Alaska, dating back to the 80's and 90's. He's talked a bit about it on podcasts.


I've seen several pics of vintage bb and its not even close. The 02 bb i had was white from resin.


----------



## THT (Nov 9, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> That's great man! I bet hydro runs faster too, never tried anything but growing in dirt. I'm thinking, if I get some kind of perpetual going, yield isn't going to matter much. Did you notice any difference in flavor after making the switch?


No difference imo, and I am really big on having flavorful smoke


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was 21. Ran the clone for about 2 years before I let it go thinking I could just buy another pack to find replacement, lol. I've ran like 20 or 30 more of those Dutch passion seeds in later years and nada.


i feel you boss i think that is the main part of all this younger days we want what we can't have just think of all the shit ( If you been growing for while) and went fuck how did i drop that out of the lineup wish i still had her .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> i feel you boss i think that is the main part of all this younger days we want what we can't have just think of all the shit ( If you been growing for while) and went fuck how did i drop that out of the lineup wish i still had her .


That bb cut is only thing I've ran that I'd enter in any competition confidently but I've had a few other strains/phenos id love to get back as well.

But such is life. Plenty of women i wish I could have back too, lol. Cheers man


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

An original cut of Maine blueberry is still in circulation and is a “pure” blueberry.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> An original cut of Maine blueberry is still in circulation and is a “pure” blueberry.


id believe that when i saw it...


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Dude ive been saying Blueberry is LONG gone.
> 
> Ppl argue everytime I say it and always refer me to Stray and Lemon Hoko......that 90s Blueberry is my favorite weed of all time....even the version I smoked in 2006 didnt touch it, but was the closest ive had since.
> 
> ...


there is no pain in rks being unavailable. i enjoy it every day "texas road kill"!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 9, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> there is no pain in rks being unavailable. i enjoy it every day "texas road kill"!


So your Texas roadkill from shoreline is skunky?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> id believe that when i saw it...


It finds its way to strainly occasionally and if you know any Mainers you could likely source it.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 9, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> So your Texas roadkill from shoreline is skunky?


yes, to the max!! skunky fuely funk! gave a small amonunt to my buddy. he moved it from the garage to the shed! lol


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 10, 2021)

in reply to devil34 statement. he is right, this cut isnt the 90s rks, but its quite close.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 10, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> in reply to devil34 statement. he is right, this cut isnt the 90s rks, but its quite close.


Anything you can say about the high?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 10, 2021)

good all around happy buzz. equal body and head , maybe slightly more body. and powerful! i had a blueberry flavored pheno, and that was just too powerful head buzz flat out for me.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 11, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Dude ive been saying Blueberry is LONG gone.
> 
> Ppl argue everytime I say it and always refer me to Stray and Lemon Hoko......that 90s Blueberry is my favorite weed of all time....even the version I smoked in 2006 didnt touch it, but was the closest ive had since.
> 
> ...


Wish I had that opportunity, your description sucked me in so my imagination took over. My ex mother and father in law use to tell us stories from the 60, 70, and 80s in Oregon where they lived and the dank skunks running wild.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 11, 2021)

Ecsd x gdp
Kush mints f2 x gdp

Popping soon. Some familiar faces in here. Thanks @shorelineOG


----------



## wierdly (Nov 18, 2021)

More Fishscale! This stuff dumps on the rosin press.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 18, 2021)

I was able to get 5/6 snips that Wes sent a few weeks ago to root! 3/3 on the ECSD, 1/2 on the Pre ‘98 Bubba, & 1/1 for the purple punch  Good looking out @shorelineOG

5/6 rooted

before transplant

Purple Punch Today

Pre ‘98 Bubba today before another transplant soon to come!

ECSD in soil

ECSD in Coco

Also, on another note, I’m loving the structure that the purple punch has. She definitely a pretty vegger! Hopefully she’s more than just looks though.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2021)

Mind letting me know what the strain is? They all look good


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2021)

East Coast Sour Diesel x Purple Punch. 
Different phenos that a client found in a pack.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> East Coast Sour Diesel x Purple Punch.
> Different phenos that a client found in a pack.


Looks nice my friend nice work on the cross.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 19, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> East Coast Sour Diesel x Purple Punch.
> Different phenos that a client found in a pack.


Looks dank af


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 21, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> East Coast Sour Diesel x Purple Punch.
> Different phenos that a client found in a pack.


Any packs available?thanks


----------



## mages (Nov 21, 2021)

Just got these wet. Cuban Black Haze in the middle. Going to do a controlled open pollination on the hazes for preservation/personal use. Also going to cross those haze males to the best sour d girls I get. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> An original cut of Maine blueberry is still in circulation and is a “pure” blueberry.


We talking MOB?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes


----------



## mages (Nov 25, 2021)

Got 24/24 germination on those sour d and Texas roadkill. They sprouted very quickly. These are the first Shoreline beans I’ve grown. So far, so good.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 26, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> We talking MOB?


i recall the original bb and mob to be two totally different things. ive had both and still have mob "motherofberries".. which i get strawberry earthy flowers with magenta colors. originall bb was sour bb syrup flavor.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yes


are maine original blueberry and mother of berries the same? i have heard there is 2 diff mob..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> are maine original blueberry and mother of berries the same? i have heard there is 2 diff mob..


I’m not the definitive expert on that, I talked to a dude a year or two ago that offered it and said it has and will be around and is treasured old blueberry cut. I didn’t have space at the time but he mentioned nothing about another cut by similar acronym.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 27, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> are maine original blueberry and mother of berries the same? i have heard there is 2 diff mob..


Pretty sure they’re different. MOB (mother of berries) is a fast finishing purple cultivar. I don’t think any blueberry cut is purple but I could be wrong


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 27, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Dude ive been saying Blueberry is LONG gone.
> 
> Ppl argue everytime I say it and always refer me to Stray and Lemon Hoko......that 90s Blueberry is my favorite weed of all time....even the version I smoked in 2006 didnt touch it, but was the closest ive had since.
> 
> ...


It has to be that things are so refined. People need to hook up a street lamp in a basement closet at 92° and start pheno hunting again.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 27, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> It has to be that things are so refined. People need to hook up a street lamp in a basement closet at 92° and start pheno hunting again.


Yeah i thinking my Insurance Agent wouldn't agree with that setup and i like my house .


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 27, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Pretty sure they’re different. MOB (mother of berries) is a fast finishing purple cultivar. I don’t think any blueberry cut is purple but I could be wrong


right..blueberry is taller stretchier than the mo berries short mid bush. the blueberry had a nice upbeat high and the mo berries is a sleepy time high. lol. i had a blueberry jack, barneys blue cheese and dna kushberry, they all had that good old blueberry flavor!


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 27, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> are maine original blueberry and mother of berries the same? i have heard there is 2 diff mob..


Pretty sure mob is just a bb cross. With Friesland I believe, to finish early in the northeast.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 27, 2021)

We use to grow blueberry and it's crosses around 2004. Loudest one was Bubbleberry.
The grower would go to Amsterdam and bring back seeds I think from Dutch Passion. 
Bubbleberry and White Rhino had some serious terps.


----------



## rap58 (Nov 27, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Loudest one was Bubbleberry.


Is that the Bubbleberry Riot seeds has?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 27, 2021)

rap58 said:


> Is that the Bubbleberry Riot seeds has?


I haven't seen the one he has. We started from seed and also grew f2s.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 20, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> I haven't seen the one he has. We started from seed and also grew f2s.


Did you create fish scale ? Im confused.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 20, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Did you create fish scale ? Im confused. View attachment 5050794


They stole the name and put it one of their strains.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 20, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> They stole the name and put it one of their strains.


That's some BS !


----------



## mages (Dec 20, 2021)

Got another order in today. Once again so generous with the freebies. I haven’t seen anything yet about the Cranberry Juice which I believe is candymac x candyland. Should be interesting. Excited to run these 91’s too. Might do a pack next run with some shoreline bx.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 20, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Did you create fish scale ? Im confused. View attachment 5050794


Damn only $1000?! lollllll


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 21, 2021)

Sour D


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Sour D
> View attachment 5051072


Afghani hybrid.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 21, 2021)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Afghani hybrid.


What do you mean?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> What do you mean?


The strain you are growing is a afghani hybrid? But with a fancy name.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 21, 2021)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> The strain you are growing is a afghani hybrid? But with a fancy name.


Supposed to be Sour Diesel, not sure of the lineage.


----------



## wascaptain (Dec 22, 2021)

got 2 females out the 5 TRK i planted.

all were healthy, it was painful to cull out the males.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 22, 2021)

Wedding Cake x purple punch from seed , different phenos


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 26, 2021)

Texas Roadkill harvested at 66 days.

No smell bland high. Not impressed with the shoreline genetics I've run so far.


----------



## wierdly (Dec 28, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Wedding Cake x purple punch from seed , different phenos


Are these available yet and where can I order?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 28, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Texas Roadkill harvested at 66 days.
> 
> No smell bland high. Not impressed with the shoreline genetics I've run so far.


there is a keeper in that pack. trust me. if not get another pack


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 28, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Texas Roadkill harvested at 66 days.
> 
> No smell bland high. Not impressed with the shoreline genetics I've run so far.


Maybe its the genotype of the single seed. Perhaps the environmental influence on that single genotype expressed a undesirable pheno.
Lighting choice can have just as much influence as nutrients and terroir. 
LED produces the least terps compared to Hid or Sun.
Organic nutes produce the most terps and thiols.
Whats your setup?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Maybe its the genotype of the single seed. Perhaps the environmental influence on that single genotype expressed a undesirable pheno.
> Lighting choice can have just as much influence as nutrients and terroir.
> LED produces the least terps compared to Hid or Sun.
> Organic nutes produce the most terps and thiols.
> Whats your setup?


Do you know why that is with led? I would have thought with how much you can dial in a spectrum that it would be the other way around. Interesting!


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 28, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes, they will be listed on Strainly


You going to have ecsd x pp?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Maybe its the genotype of the single seed. Perhaps the environmental influence on that single genotype expressed a undesirable pheno.
> Lighting choice can have just as much influence as nutrients and terroir.
> LED produces the least terps compared to Hid or Sun.
> Organic nutes produce the most terps and thiols.
> Whats your setup?


I haven't noticed led bud lacking in terps compared to hps or cmh.


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 28, 2021)

Shoutout to @shorelineOG 

Dude is a good dude.

not the easiest thing to find in 2021


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 28, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't noticed led bud lacking in terps compared to hps or cmh.



Ofcourse not, this guy is talking nonsense.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dude!

CandyManbx1 (CandyMan x CandyMAC)


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 5, 2022)

Going to start these in the next few days. Thanks @shorelineOG!!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 5, 2022)

Oooo, I didn't know he was working with Bubblegum!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 13, 2022)

Gelato 33 x Purple Punch bx.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 13, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Gelato 33 x Purple Punch bx.View attachment 5066548View attachment 5066549


Frost covered Nug buttons!


----------



## mathed (Jan 14, 2022)

wierdly said:


> More Fishscale! This stuff dumps on the rosin press.View attachment 5030971


It's so good that my friends are afraid to smoke it, lol. They say it makes them feel drunk and off balance.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jan 14, 2022)

What’s cranberry juice?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 21, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> What’s cranberry juice?


Candy Mac x candy shop....all the seeds I put into water like 8-9 all had tails in like 1 day...transplanting into solo cups... I started like 4-5 seeds of each strain. Will have more pics when things get going


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 22, 2022)

I notice you guys run a lot of Sour D and Sour D crosses... Just curious, does it normally dominate the crosses?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 22, 2022)

Cranberry all ready to go. Bubblegum same thing all popped. 

Bubblegum


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 26, 2022)

Sour D

Rationing the last nug, this pheno was not very much like Sour Diesel I've come to know, but high grade stuff nonetheless.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 27, 2022)

Bubble gum first to pop up! Have some veg pics in a few weeks!


----------



## UncleRawkus (Feb 4, 2022)

Where is the best place to try and find Shoreline's seeds?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 4, 2022)

Probably strainly


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Feb 5, 2022)

UncleRawkus said:


> Where is the best place to try and find Shoreline's seeds?








Shoreline Genetics Archives - Great Lakes Genetics


Shoreline Genetics – Cannabis Seed Breeder




www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 13, 2022)

I’ve got 6 shorelines going right now, haven’t culled males but I’ve got 2 towering over the rest. All vigorous plants out the gate but given time all the other strains I have going caught up. Very thirsty, can’t really keep a few of them watered enough, but I’ve got them in small pots until I sex them so that will change. Ideally want to get them in some sips. Nothing interesting smellwise but they look like nice plants so far.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2022)

I see high and lonesome has a cut of verified shoreline he posted on IG. Rank stank he said


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 13, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I see high and lonesome has a cut of verified shoreline he posted on IG. Rank stank he said


Have a link for his Instagram? Having trouble finding it...


----------



## Rigman (Feb 15, 2022)

@shorelineOG just wondering the best places carrying your stock currently please.


----------



## rap58 (Feb 16, 2022)

Profile of Shoreline Genetics - Strainly


Learn more about Shoreline Genetics on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 16, 2022)

Rigman said:


> @shorelineOG just wondering the best places carrying your stock currently please.


Order directly from him, I bought 1 pack and he sent 5, fucking unreal.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 17, 2022)

I added some Sour D and Candyman to my bean horde. Will probably pickup some more shoreline gear on my next haul.


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2022)

Wedding Crashers X Kush Mints cut at 39 days


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2022)

ECSD cut also @ 39 days -


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 26, 2022)

7 beans in paper towel - 6 popped, 1 died, left with 5. Shoreline BX2 is the most vigorous of them all.. just putting down some facts


----------



## THT (Mar 3, 2022)

Wedding Crashers X Kush Mints @52 days. @shorelineOG how long do you usually let this one go?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 3, 2022)

I've cut her at 60 days in hydro, she yields good if you take it longer. It looks done before other strains but I like to let it go a little longer.


THT said:


> Wedding Crashers X Kush Mints @52 days. @shorelineOG how long do you usually let this one go?
> View attachment 5095639


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 3, 2022)

Just tried some texas shoreline from the dispensary, Awesome terps and high. 
May try a grow of my own one of these days. It was grown by bountiful farms in ma.


----------



## THT (Mar 3, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> I've cut her at 60 days in hydro, she yields good if you take it longer. It looks done before other strains but I like to let it go a little longer.


Thank you. I am in DWC, these girls are fast. The terps really mellow out towards the end, smells are really sharp and tangy at first but by 50 days its much more rich/savory and complex. Very visually appealing, yields on the low end sure but the density I'd say makes up for it a bit. 

The sour diesel as well is fantastic, it has some of the largest calyx's I've seen and it's just like I remember the first time I tried sour D in the northeast in like 2003 maybe. Terps again really coming up front towards the end of flower, it looks like she could also be done around the 60 day mark.
Hard to get pics of the sour d cause she's in the back.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 24, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Just tried some texas shoreline from the dispensary, Awesome terps and high.
> May try a grow of my own one of these days. It was grown by bountiful farms in ma.


What dispensary did you find that at? I’ve been looking for the Texas shoreline cut for soooo long, but would be more than happy just to smoke some


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 24, 2022)

Dreminen169 said:


> What dispensary did you find that at? I’ve been looking for the Texas shoreline cut for soooo long, but would be more than happy just to smoke some


Alternative therapy group Salem Ma


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 24, 2022)

High and lonesome of Appalachia fame has got the cut too, he’s been complimenting it quite a bit


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 1, 2022)

Looking forward to testing this new collaboration between AK Bean Brains and Shoreline Genetics

TK/NL5/Haze x Kush Mints/GDP

AKBB made the cross with Wes's pollen.




Also, Cranberry Juice?!! That's a new flavor...

And I'm also excited about the Bubblegum. I had the real thing a few years ago and there is just something awesome about that cut.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 1, 2022)

11 for 11 germinating Bubblegum bx. Now they're going into Coast of Maine organic starter soil.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 1, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Looking forward to testing this new collaboration between AK Bean Brains and Shoreline Genetics
> 
> TK/NL5/Haze x Kush Mints/GDP
> 
> ...


Where is the cranberry juice available?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 2, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Where is the cranberry juice available?


He sent it to me directly. It was a surprise.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 2, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i just ran a pack of fish scale and a pack of chem 91. all hims and herms. not 1 female.


Just ran a pack of fishscale. All germed but only 2 girls came to the party.
They both ended up being boygirls.
Not sacks but lots of single nanners spread throughout the stigma at week 6.
Smell wasn't that impressive so dissatisfaction and disappointment are minimal.

Plenty of other stuff in the same environment are all doing fine so don't even try to blame the grower.


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry about that, thanks for letting me know. I can replace them with whatever you want.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Just ran a pack of fishscale. All germed but only 2 girls came to the party.
> They both ended up being boygirls.
> Not sacks but lots of single nanners spread throughout the stigma at week 6.
> Smell wasn't that impressive so dissatisfaction and disappointment are minimal.
> ...


same thing happened with my last run. i wanted fishscale so bad.. i will have to get by with my beloved road kill!!


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 3, 2022)

You folks should be happy, @shorelineOG is one of the only breeders that I have seen in the Seed & Strain reviews that mingles with customers. The fact that he is willing to send you "new stuff" speaks worlds of a mans integrity. 
Speak up on any of the other reviews and see if you get a response directly from the breeder. 
Good luck on your new batches, hope you find a keeper or 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 4, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> You folks should be happy, @shorelineOG is one of the only breeders that I have seen in the Seed & Strain reviews that mingles with customers. The fact that he is willing to send you "new stuff" speaks worlds of a mans integrity.
> Speak up on any of the other reviews and see if you get a response directly from the breeder.
> Good luck on your new batches, hope you find a keeper or 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think people can like the breeder/genetics and not like certain strains or when herms pop up. Cannarado comes to mind for me. If I see balls I'll cull/cleanup but I'll still support him when he drops something I want. Great thing about these forums is people sharing their experiences.

I didn't see anyone taking shots at shoreline the man or questioning his integrity, simply sharing what they experienced.


----------



## TurboNico (Apr 4, 2022)

Just stopping by to say that I grew out 2 of Shoreline's Glue Backcross and it turned out to be really good. Didn't have much bag appeal while growing so wasn't expecting such a strong fuel/chem funk to come through in the dry flower but boy it did! If you are always on the hunt for a good GG4 in reg photo format like me, grab some of that Shoreline's Glue.


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think people can like the breeder/genetics and not like certain strains or when herms pop up. Cannarado comes to mind for me. If I see balls I'll cull/cleanup but I'll still support him when he drops something I want. Great thing about these forums is people sharing their experiences.
> 
> I didn't see anyone taking shots at shoreline the man or questioning his integrity, simply sharing what they experienced.


I never said anyone took "shots" or questioned his integrity, I was just saying it showed his integrity that he's willing to ship more seeds.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 4, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I never said anyone took "shots" or questioned his integrity, I was just saying it showed his integrity that he's willing to ship more seeds.


Most people who have been on the boards know that shoreline is a good one. People who actually grow the seeds were talking about issues they had, not talking about his integrity that was all you, and then here you come in "you folks should be happy..."


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 5, 2022)

Wait you don't want freaky leaves?


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Not sure if you can send messages yet as a new member but feel free to contact me and I will take care of you. Some of the Shoreline dominant phenos have a leaf mutation on every fifth leaf.


deff spam account bro


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 5, 2022)

Candy Mints


----------



## tokesalot74 (Apr 8, 2022)

appreciate you shorelineog just got my snips and they looked fine probably mostly because of awesome packagIng but also from strong healthy cuts 
the mail was delayed but they look great !
thx bro and look forward to the next time


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 23, 2022)

Mailbox melted today! Ordered a cut of ECSD and a pack of Shoreline bx, on strainly for my 420 gift to myself, and received those plus a cut of Bubblegum and a pack of BBgum beans! Doubled my order! Really fast response and getting the deal done! Cuts look healthy. Thanks Shoreline!


----------



## rob j (Apr 24, 2022)

Hey @shorelineOG do you have any pics of the bubblegum clone and katsu bubba clone? Super stoked, they’re lookin nice in veg right now.... thanks brother


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 24, 2022)

rob j said:


> Hey @shorelineOG do you have any pics of the bubblegum clone and katsu bubba clone? Super stoked, they’re lookin nice in veg right now.... thanks brother


Should be some Bubba pics on this thread, not sure what page. I will post some Bubblegum pics soon. How long are you vegging them for?


----------



## rob j (Apr 24, 2022)

Thanks bro, I did see the katsu before but would love to see new pics, slow grower in veg eh?? Bubblegum getting tall had to super crop/fim. And I grow them however long it takes to get them big. I don’t really go by time just by size. Usually around head high so 6ft in 10 gallon pots so minus however tall the pot is. Mainly because I don’t want it getting taller than my fences. All in all they’re looking nice, thank you for the clones brotha


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 25, 2022)

rob j said:


> Thanks bro, I did see the katsu before but would love to see new pics, slow grower in veg eh?? Bubblegum getting tall had to super crop/fim. And I grow them however long it takes to get them big. I don’t really go by time just by size. Usually around head high so 6ft in 10 gallon pots so minus however tall the pot is. Mainly because I don’t want it getting taller than my fences. All in all they’re looking nice, thank you for the clones brotha


The Bubba stays short with no stretch. It's a good outdoor strain just doesn't yield.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 25, 2022)

My Bubblegum have giant leaves and are squat fatties. I just transplanted so they should take off soon. Liking them quite a bit so far. Very healthy vigorous growth.


----------



## rob j (Apr 25, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> The Bubba stays short with no stretch. It's a good outdoor strain just doesn't yield.


Some personal headstash shit haha. I’ll take pics of mine in veg but it’s always not super satisfying seeing a plant in veg, I wanna see them nugs in mid-late flower


----------



## Greenman689 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Order directly from him, I bought 1 pack and he sent 5, fucking unreal.


On strainly or does he have his own site? Can’t find it


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 27, 2022)

Greenman689 said:


> On strainly or does he have his own site? Can’t find it


He is on Strainly


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Apr 27, 2022)

Greenman689 said:


> On strainly or does he have his own site? Can’t find it











Profile of Shoreline Genetics - Strainly


Learn more about Shoreline Genetics on Strainly




www.strainly.io





If you don’t see what you’re looking for I’d just message him.


----------



## UncleRawkus (Apr 29, 2022)

Does anyone have any cranberry juice going? I got these as well from an order. What are the genetics?


----------



## Buck5050 (May 5, 2022)

Two different pHenotypes of NYSD x GDP at day 70 testers from @shorelineOG


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 9, 2022)

Just about to finish these Fishscales that I got as freebies. Smells chem-y, gassy, a little sour, a little floor cleaner. Was really impressed with them, hope they cure out nice. I did notice a few late nanners, but I'm not surprised, they look sterile anyways. Awesome job Shoreline!


----------



## wierdly (May 10, 2022)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Just about to finish these Fishscales that I got as freebies. Smells chem-y, gassy, a little sour, a little floor cleaner. Was really impressed with them, hope they cure out nice. I did notice a few late nanners, but I'm not surprised, they look sterile anyways. Awesome job Shoreline!


Those look nice, Mine had some nanners too but no seeds, when I ran it from clone no nanners. Just make sure you got the day off when you smoke that. It was really great for rosin pressing.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

Sour D at about 57 days

Tons of resin and a loud stank. This pheno is almost finished, I think it's better than my previous one. Can't wait to see how it does outside.

Also, I just acquired a real Sour Diesel cut from Albany / Weasel and am anxious to compare. This one stands on it's own already.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 21, 2022)

Just dropped a whole pack of Fish Scale in h2o. Anxious to see what comes from these. The Bubblegum bx have some thick stalks and giant fan leaves.


----------



## Dreadrat121 (May 22, 2022)

fishscales


----------



## wierdly (May 26, 2022)

Dreadrat121 said:


> View attachment 5137029fishscales


Interested to see the Fiscale outdoors!


----------



## Dreadrat121 (May 26, 2022)

3 males 3 females, just culled them today.


----------



## wierdly (May 28, 2022)

Nice, hope your neighbors dont mind the smell.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 31, 2022)

Shoreline x Deadhead OG (Shoreline OG) original cut -- Still got it because it's rank stank and grows these huge buds.

7 weeks


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2022)

Couple of Shoreline crosses popped and moved from solo shots to solo beer cups:



The others are tomatoes.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2022)

Bubblegum bx in a 1, 2 and 5 gallon. All were started same time. Time for transplanting the 2 gallon into a raised bed. These beans were 100% germ rate and pretty easy to grow so far.


----------



## mages (Jun 4, 2022)

I’ve been super busy working the last few months and haven’t been able to give an update. I grew out a pack each of Texas Roadkill and Sour Diesel bx. Had 5 roadkill and 6 diesel girls.
One roadkill and 3 of the diesel hermied and were culled.
The roadkill overall were my favorite. No roadkill skunk but it is definitely a funky/skunky strain and 3 of the 4 phenos were very good yielding. My keeper pheno has an almost bubblegum funk smell and was the most unique and my favorite tasting. A combination of sweet/berry/bubblegum and a funky chem. Lip smacking and long lasting flavor. Great yield also.
The diesels were a mixed bag. All were very frosty but 2 were more sweet smelling and tasting, no diesel/gas at all. The third however is my keeper and smells almost dead on sour diesel but has an extra funky smell. Yield was also the best of the bunch. Very frosty and after a few week cure it’s got a nice sour diesel skunky flavor. It’s like 90% diesel and some added skunk. Very nice.
About to flower the keepers again, just took some cuttings and put them in the flower room today.


----------



## wierdly (Jun 6, 2022)

Got three plants from four Bubblegum seeds, 2 male and one female. I culled the males yesterday and they both already had a slight BG smell. The one female was up potted to a 2.5 gallon smart pot.


----------



## mages (Jun 10, 2022)

One more thing about that sour diesel bx keeper. I was breaking a bud up earlier to smoke a bowl and my fingers smelled like straight garbage afterwards. Think back alley dumpster / bourbon street after Mardi Gras. Nasty smelling but in such a good way. It’s nose is mainly gas but when you break it up that funk comes out!


----------



## th3sh3ph3rd (Jun 12, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Have a link for his Instagram? Having trouble finding it...


Ig: High.lonesome









High&Lonesome (@high.lonesome) • Instagram photos and videos


2,417 Followers, 685 Following, 101 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from High&Lonesome (@high.lonesome)




instagram.com





I was looking for it as well and stumbled upon your post. I'm waiting for him to accept my follow but I'm 99.9% sure that's who we're both looking for...

I'm on the tail end of a deep rabbit hole that began with searching "Appalachian strains" and now I'm here . I'm searching for Green Crack/Appalachia and/or any other crosses that would most resemble the GC clone only vibes.


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Jun 18, 2022)

About to transplant into 30 gal pots

Also going to breed a fishscale male with a white truffle and a Pure Michigan. Wish me luck I'll share the seeds.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jul 2, 2022)

Anyone run Shorelines CandyMac cut?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 5, 2022)

ECSD x GDP
I germinated 12 seeds. I had a bit of trouble and had to move a bunch of plants and all of my testers got cycled through a few rooms. I took over the testing again and narrowed down to 2 pheno types to be cloned so I can do a proper testing. 
ECSD x GDP Genetics by Shoreline OG
Pheno #4 

The nose is all pungent lemon. I’m running a homemade ferment increases citrus terps. She starts stacking frost early and can take PK boost in ratios about 10 days in (probably could push her ppm up to 1400 w/o a problem but she’s happy around 7-800. They seem to prefer a slightly more acidic ph while in hydroponics. They take up N pretty heavily until about week 5 and finished on day 73 first run. Dense bugs and tight spacing between nodes. Overall a very positive experience. The veg growth rate wasn’t anything to write home about but after transition was over she really takes off. Kind of light sensitive so I allowed her to stretch to where she wanted. Training methods: the most successful so far was a simple lollipop & Supercropping with very little topping. I’ll upload harvest pics when the time comes. Very frosty I’ll be washing this entire plant on harvest to see what type of live rosin she puts out and if her trichomes are stable enough to do a jar tech run in.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm running some testers. I planted 4 Bubblegum and 4 Candy Mints. All 8 seeds germinated without a problem. I culled 1 male Bubblegum and 2 male Candy Mints. These pictures were taken at day 4 of 12/12.

*Bubblegum* - Day 4




*Candy Mints* - Day 4



I put the smallest plant Candy Mints #2 (left) in a 2 gal fabric pot. The rest are in 1 gal radicle bags. I want to see if the smaller one can catch up.
I've had zero problems from the plants so far.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2022)

I want that ecsd x purple punch he showed a while back


----------



## wierdly (Jul 11, 2022)

This Bubblegum tester grown 12/12 from seed stacking up nice and frosty and smells amazing Sweet and funky a little BG coming through probably will come out more as it developes.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 17, 2022)

A few shots of one of my Fishscale. They all have violet colored stems and very nice structure. I have a few indoor and a couple going outdoors. My Bubblegum bx took a beating out in the forest. Don't know if it was rabbits or deer.
Fishscale #3 coming in just over 3 ft. Flipped to flower 7 days ago.


----------



## rob j (Jul 18, 2022)

@shorelineOG this is the bubblegum clone from shorelineog, shits growing like a champ. Lotsof bud sites and stretches quite a bit going into flower. Smells of sweet bubblegum and subtle fruit. High feels more on the indica side which I like more for the classic bubblegum instead of the sativa dom one. Thanks for the gift brother


----------



## rob j (Jul 18, 2022)

She’s only in a 5 gallon and raging in it. Custom super soil blend turned out working great. Probably the biggest 5gallon pot plant I’ve grown that’s doing this well. Strong root system for sure


----------



## ZezoZose (Jul 18, 2022)

rob j said:


> View attachment 5165253She’s only in a 5 gallon and raging in it. Custom super soil blend turned out working great. Probably the biggest 5gallon pot plant I’ve grown that’s doing this well. Strong root system for sure


Care to share that "super soil blend" recipe?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 18, 2022)

rob j said:


> View attachment 5165253She’s only in a 5 gallon and raging in it. Custom super soil blend turned out working great. Probably the biggest 5gallon pot plant I’ve grown that’s doing this well. Strong root system for sure


You have some N deficiency going on, it has probably outgrown that 5 gallon. Looks good though.


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

rob j said:


> View attachment 5165252@shorelineOG this is the bubblegum clone from shorelineog, shits growing like a champ. Lotsof bud sites and stretches quite a bit going into flower. Smells of sweet bubblegum and subtle fruit. High feels more on the indica side which I like more for the classic bubblegum instead of the sativa dom one. Thanks for the gift brother


she looks like old school sams sweet skunk. yours looks looks yummy


----------



## 517redeye (Jul 18, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel the same way about blueberry. The keeper out of my 3 females from Dutch passion's version in 2002 was solid gold. Best grape jelly flavor I've ever had and shit was super potent.
> 
> First blunt I rolled of it for band practice had everyone tapping out mid way through the blunt in a group of like 8 people.
> 
> People keep saying "the real blueberry was never lost..." or whatnot but I've yet to see any blueberry or cross compete with my old cut. And that cut wasn't that unique. My buddy I split the pack with found a very similar pheno too.


only thing i smoked close to early 2000's blueberry was some santa cruz blue dream and it didn't carry the haze back just solid blueberry flavor light green bud along the lines of train wreck with a hint of blue the bud i was getting was from Ann Abor best blueberry I've seen or smoked no purpling to the buds


----------



## 517redeye (Jul 18, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Check out AK Bean Brains. He has vintage blueberry strains, some that never left Alaska, dating back to the 80's and 90's. He's talked a bit about it on podcasts.


my buddy on ig has shown me pics of his finds of these closest thing I've seen it's just one of those strains stuck in my mind blueberry hill had by bodhi had phenoes that were extremely similar to real blueberry IME there's no purpling in the best examples


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2022)

Did berner or compound steal the fish scale name?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 21, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Did berner or compound steal the fish scale name?


Pretty much, shoreline was way before. It was known to them as well, they don’t care.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 24, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few shots of one of my Fishscale. They all have violet colored stems and very nice structure. I have a few indoor and a couple going outdoors. My Bubblegum bx took a beating out in the forest. Don't know if it was rabbits or deer.
> Fishscale #3 coming in just over 3 ft. Flipped to flower 7 days ago.
> View attachment 5164931View attachment 5164933


Is this the same fish scale that compound is using?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 24, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Is this the same fish scale that compound is using?


Oh hell NO. Not a big Berner fan. This is Shoreline's Fishscale (the original)


----------



## wierdly (Jul 25, 2022)

This Bubble Gum Tester keeps on getting chunky and frosty . I chopped early to try to reveg, Every thing I have had from Shoreline has been impressive. !st Fishscale, Then Wedding Cake, Now this...


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 3, 2022)

Breeder: Shoreline OG
Pheno: #8
Strain: ECSDxGDP
Smell: Orange Gojo + 409 Cleaner
Taste: Smoke is dense and has the GDP tongue coating.
Potency:8
Smoke: (Joint) The high is rather uplifting surprisingly. Munchies, couldn’t stop snaking. This pheno gave me everything you get medically from the GDP without the straight knockout. Medical relief without the crash. The smoke expands on the exhale it feels like, usually causing the post exhale coughing fit that ends with you feeling how red your eyes are.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 4, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Breeder: Shoreline OG
> Pheno: #8
> Strain: ECSDxGDP
> Smell: Orange Gojo + 409 Cleaner
> ...


That looks nice, I only had males so far out of my pack. I think I need to give those another try!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 4, 2022)

Where can you get shoreline genetics without needing to send cash? I'm looking for a debit/credit option because I wanna try his strains but don't wanna send cash anywhere or do any crypto/digital either


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Aug 5, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Where can you get shoreline genetics without needing to send cash? I'm looking for a debit/credit option because I wanna try his strains but don't wanna send cash anywhere or do any crypto/digital either


Contact him directly. He accepts Cash app, I believe.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 5, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Where can you get shoreline genetics without needing to send cash? I'm looking for a debit/credit option because I wanna try his strains but don't wanna send cash anywhere or do any crypto/digital either


He is on Strainly and responds quickly


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 5, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Where can you get shoreline genetics without needing to send cash? I'm looking for a debit/credit option because I wanna try his strains but don't wanna send cash anywhere or do any crypto/digital either


Sending cash is my favorite way. No Idea why. Crypto, seems like a waste of crypto. Don’t like scanning my cards though.



wierdly said:


> That looks nice, I only had males so far out of my pack. I think I need to give those another try!


Yeah I only had one male. Thought they were fems for a minute. Your bubblegum though. I got a pack of the Bubbblegum BX and Shoreline BX from him, Shoreline BX in Veg. Waiting to grab some others too. If my flower room ever ripens.


----------



## dakota_115 (Aug 12, 2022)

My Shoreline genetics arrived today. Super fast shipping. Awesome deal Shoreline!! Thank you very much for the packs and freebies!!


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice rug.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 14, 2022)

A few shots of Shoreline's Fishscale #7 and #1 knocked up Doc-D/Strayfox's White haze x skunk 91. Both in 1 gallons (I know brutal). Their sister is in 5 gallon and stretched quite a bit when given the space. A few beans are already bursting out. All the Fishscales had violet colored stems through veg and into flower. Interested to see final coloring.


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Aug 18, 2022)

Night time shot


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 18, 2022)

Dreadrat121 said:


> View attachment 5182927
> Night time shot


I'd rather see a daytime pic.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Aug 18, 2022)

Could you use a worse camera next time? I can still make out the shape of the plant.


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Aug 18, 2022)

Better?


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Aug 18, 2022)

Fishscale


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 18, 2022)

Dreadrat121 said:


> Better?


More of a picture of a good boy but yes much better lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 31, 2022)

A tip of the cap to Wes for these beauties. Fishscale getting her flower on. These are full of beans from a white haze x Skunk VA 91. Going to be Incredible pheno hunt for magic. Couldn't be happier with a plant. Easy feeder, violet stems from early on, solid structure and crystal looking triches just glimmering. 
She has a sweetish scent going on but not LOUD. I am hoping her progeny kick it up a notch. Might add more bat guano in next run to try an bringbout more of a funk. Thanks again Wes.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 1, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A tip of the cap to Wes for these beauties. Fishscale getting her flower on. These are full of beans from a white haze x Skunk VA 91. Going to be Incredible pheno hunt for magic. Couldn't be happier with a plant. Easy feeder, violet stems from early on, solid structure and crystal looking triches just glimmering.
> She has a sweetish scent going on but not LOUD. I am hoping her progeny kick it up a notch. Might add more bat guano in next run to try an bringbout more of a funk. Thanks again Wes.
> View attachment 5190538View attachment 5190539View attachment 5190540View attachment 5190541View attachment 5190542View attachment 5190543


His Fishscale is one I’d like to try, I’ve seen and heard good things about it. 
Those should be some really good beans you’re making there too


----------



## BigDaddyStrain (Sep 9, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i have 2 texas road kill, i will keep both for a while. 1 stretches and 1 stays mid tall i think my tall one finishes quicker. great smells and flavors!


Whats the smells on these? planning to buy a pack of 10 regs soon


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 9, 2022)

BigDaddyStrain said:


> Whats the smells on these? planning to buy a pack of 10 regs soon


i had one with almost blueberry smell, very powerful. i tossed because it wasnt roadkill at all. but my keeper reeks of skunky fuely maybe a lil pine. all my people request that one. run all the seeds you can to get the keeper. his ecsd is very nice also.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Sep 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i had one with almost blueberry smell, very powerful. i tossed because it wasnt roadkill at all. but my keeper reeks of skunky fuely maybe a lil pine. all my people request that one. run all the seeds you can to get the keeper. his ecsd is very nice also.


So you probably tossed a rare pheno lol you should have kept both


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 10, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> So you probably tossed a rare pheno lol you should have kept both


naw, i tossed it because i didnt like it. it made me dizzy and not feel good at all.. see ya! i got the road kill i wanted and called it good!


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 10, 2022)

Cranberry juice. Put outside small. Smells good.


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m going to pop the packs (Dope House, Fish Scale, Sour Grapes, ECSD, ECSD Bx3) I have within the next month or so depending on how long these plants I have going take. Interested to see what’s in there. Should be good smoke. I’ll grab a bunch more to run through next year if these look the way I expect. Seems I should’ve grabbed a pack of Shoreline, but I’m an idiot. Next time.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Sep 11, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour D from seed.View attachment 4953509


what's the difference between SourD and ecsd? looking to get these at Great lakes genetics.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 11, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i had one with almost blueberry smell, very powerful. i tossed because it wasnt roadkill at all. but my keeper reeks of skunky fuely maybe a lil pine. all my people request that one. run all the seeds you can to get the keeper. his ecsd is very nice also.


i remember reading in this thread that the Texas roadkill has a wild stretch/long flowering time. Can you speak on this at all since youve grown a pack? What’s your keeper like? Thanks


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 11, 2022)

both are true. it is stretchy. long flower and wild looking bud structure. foxtails.. my keeper is the stinkiest after drying. skunky fuel fumes with some pine.. nice smooth smoke with great even effects.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 11, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> i remember reading in this thread that the Texas roadkill has a wild stretch/long flowering time. Can you speak on this at all since youve grown a pack? What’s your keeper like? Thanks


fast veg and vigorous


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 13, 2022)

rap58 said:


> I grew 3 grows from the ECSD cut he sold. It was frosty and smelly with a great high. I have 3 or 4 packs of seeds to try also. Good luck with yours.


What does ecsd stand for?


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 13, 2022)

XtraGood said:


> How easy is the Piff to get and grow? Is there a best cut to get from somewhere?


How have I never heard of piff over the years, what's it all about?


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 13, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> What does ecsd stand for?


East coast sour diesel


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 13, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> East coast sour diesel


Thank you


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 13, 2022)

Candy Mints day 73. Everything is coming down tomorrow.



Bubblegum day 73.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2022)

Intriguing girls out there. TY all. Putting Bodhi in a time out next grow. Hope to share some of my stash next outdoor.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 13, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Candy Mints day 73. Everything is coming down tomorrow.
> View attachment 5197378
> View attachment 5197384View attachment 5197385
> 
> ...


Is that shoreline clone of bubble gum or his seed ?


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 15, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Is that shoreline clone of bubble gum or his seed ?


It's from seed. This is the 4th strain of Shorleline Genetics I've grown and they've all been great.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 17, 2022)

Cranberry juice. Looking like it will be some kind nice bud in another month. Thanks for the testers @shorelineOG


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Sep 18, 2022)

The three fish scales phenos I have. #6 is a monster very agressive roots and loved to be super cropped started out as the runt and was deformed. Smells of gas and citrus. 
#1 trouble child. Heavy eater hard to please with good structure but lack of smell. Citrus.
#5 short stocky heavy production nice structure smells like diesel and chocolate.
Ty again for the genetics I bred #5 with a pure Michigan and a white truffle. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 23, 2022)

ECSD X GDP


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 23, 2022)

CandyMac x Bubba


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 23, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> CandyMac x Bubba
> 
> View attachment 5202232


Chunker. How does she smell?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 23, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Chunker. How does she smell?


Like weed, LOL.

I will report back on that. I smelled too many plants before taking pics today. The aromas are intense in the garden this year. We are having a nice, warm, late season up here in the mountains.


----------



## HUF (Sep 28, 2022)

SHORELINE OG 
I'm very surprised, but it turned out to be the best thing I smoked this year.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 28, 2022)

HUF said:


> SHORELINE OG
> I'm very surprised, but it turned out to be the best thing I smoked this year.
> View attachment 5204454View attachment 5204455


Which strain is that please?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 28, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> Which strain is that please?


If it is Shoreline OG, it is Texas Shoreline x Deadhead OG. These were some of the original crosses that Wes made back years ago. I think some of the early packs may have been released this way, prior to the Shoreline BX work, Texas Roadkill, etc.

I'm still rockin' the original clone he selected and gifted to me because it's awesome.


----------



## HUF (Sep 28, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> If it is Shoreline OG, it is Texas Shoreline x Deadhead OG. These were some of the original crosses that Wes made back years ago. I think some of the early packs may have been released this way, prior to the Shoreline BX work, Texas Roadkill, etc.
> 
> I'm still rockin' the original clone he selected and gifted to me because it's awesome.


Quite right. I bought these seeds in March last year.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 28, 2022)

CandyMac Bubba on the left, ECSD x GDP on the right. Both are going to turn out great. I still can't figure out the smell...


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 1, 2022)

Cranberry juice. Had a tester of this and it tasted like it smells, fruity and funky. And for purple it packs a punch. Well done @shorelineOG.


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 2, 2022)

ECSDxGDP


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 4, 2022)

How or where do I order?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 4, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> How or where do I order?


Strainly









Profile of Shoreline Genetics - Strainly


Learn more about Shoreline Genetics on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Oct 4, 2022)

trying to push my plants another week , frost for one night is expected any suggestions? i have mill plastic or should i use fabric . It has to be like 12ft by 6ft area.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 5, 2022)

Dreadrat121 said:


> trying to push my plants another week , frost for one night is expected any suggestions? i have mill plastic or should i use fabric . It has to be like 12ft by 6ft area.


Agribond, frost blankets, or just wing it and don't worry if you're going to chop in a few days anyway. The cold temperatures will slow down growth in any case, so it probably doesn't matter too much.

I have harvested in 6 inches of snow before. As long as the strains are good you should be fine.


----------



## JeffWix (Oct 5, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> How or where do I order?


Order direct from him or glg...


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 5, 2022)

@shorelineOG sup where can I get from you? Here local u kno


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 5, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> ECSDxGDPView attachment 5206622


----------



## Pendragon (Oct 11, 2022)

Just want to say hitting some vintage Deep State.
One sensual woman
DS is now in my top 5 of all time.
Well Done Sir.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 11, 2022)

Pendragon said:


> Just want to say hitting some vintage Deep State.
> One sensual woman
> DS is now in my top 5 of all time.
> Well Done Sir.


That must be a new one? Or, older?


----------



## Pendragon (Oct 12, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> That must be a new one? Or, older?


Yea an older strain. I think it was GMOxGG4. 
taste
smell
stone


----------



## Dreadrat121 (Oct 13, 2022)

Harvest went well. I'll post pics with finished product. Whole place smells like sour dairy skunk farm.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Oct 13, 2022)

Dreadrat121 said:


> Harvest went well. I'll post pics with finished product. Whole place smells like sour dairy skunk farm.


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 24, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> ECSDxGDPView attachment 5206622


Some pretty nice herb! A lot of grape The ECSD comes through with the energy…interesting combination with the narco-feel of the GDP. Rock-hard. Great bag appeal, taste and flavor-not much more you can ask for-thanks, Bro.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 26, 2022)

Would like to drop my 2 cents in here regarding Shoreline...
First off, I've been growing outside for a fair piece, and finding genetics that will grow in New England, especially Massachusetts, can be a challenge. Between many different types of rot, and mites, it can be a battle. 
When I found Shoreline, decided to give it a go and, wow, I was NOT disappointed. 
Even though I got a late start, I put down some KushMint, and some ECSD. To be honest, i was just too late with the KushMint, my fault, even though the nuts that did finish were tight knots that caught my attention. 
The ECSD, though late, was slamming. The colors, the smell, the sticky, all 5 stars.
Even more impressive, was the ease of trimming these buds. Pull, snip, snip, in the bag, done. Never seen that before. 
Will definitely be doing a full run of the ECSD, and slobbering over the KushMint. Will post some pics, but just wanted to give props where props are due.
Shoreline is the shit.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 27, 2022)

Test Report: TK/NL5/Haze x Kush Mints / GDP

I tried to crack 6 of these at the beginning of the year but I had too many plants and ended up killing off all the seedlings. 

So I rallied and tried again and got 4 to germinate successfully.

I had intended these to go indoors so I could test the flower quality but other plans came up. These ended up staying in 1 gallon pots, put out in the yard in mid August. Three of them showed excellent frost resistance overall, with one not liking it so much. All 4 wound up being neglected somewhat and I ended up harvesting after multiple days of freezing rain and intermittent 20F temperatures for 2 weeks prior.

The buds wound up huge, tight, and trichome covered but not much smells to report on, likely because of extreme temps.

I don't have them trimmed and cured yet, but looking forward to sampling.














I wish I would have had more time and resources to put into these gals. AKBB and Shoreline Genetics are two of my favorite breeders and it was a pleasure to test this collaboration. I still have a few more beans of these so I look forward to trying again.

Thanks @shorelineOG !


----------



## higher self (Oct 28, 2022)

Finally getting these wet.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 28, 2022)

Here's some shoreline shugah. Mid grow KushMint and ECSD


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 28, 2022)

Purple ECSD? How cold? Weird that Kush Mints is green and those ECSD have gone purple with dark ass fans. Maybe I’ve just never seen it in a cold room, but I’ve never seen it purple up.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Oct 29, 2022)

Shoreline BX and Fishscale all popped and flourishing!! 2022-23 phenohunt is on its way!


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 29, 2022)

Popped full packs of ECSD, ECSD Bx, Dope House, Fish Scale, and Sour Grapes. Had bad luck with males. Zero Sour Grapes in flower, which sucks because that’s what I was most looking forward to, but that’s how it goes. Five of the ECSD, Six of the Bx, two Fish Scale, and two Dope House. I’ll comeback in two months or so with pics.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 29, 2022)

Soaked like 18 seeds, 14 popped. Just finished up week 7 and culled 5 males, the other 9 are undetermined at this time. Hoping to have them flowering within 6 weeks, just waiting for space to open up.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 1, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> Some pretty nice herb! A lot of grape The ECSD comes through with the energy…interesting combination with the narco-feel of the GDP. Rock-hard. Great bag appeal, taste and flavor-not much more you can ask for-thanks, Bro.View attachment 5217275View attachment 5217276


The thing I am most stoked about is that I have seven seeds left, so searching for the perfect phenotype will be both interesting and fun. I’ll put this outdoor against anything at the dispensary


----------



## higher self (Nov 2, 2022)

Got 9 Columbian Fire seeds to pop, they seem pretty vigorous. Curious to see what pheno's I end up with


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 17, 2022)

I was really looking forward to running testers of his genetics. But I got bit in the ass with terrible shipping. 
Bastards came crushed. I didn pay for anything. Simply doing a favor. But you know how it is. Still get excited for new genetics.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I was really looking forward to running testers of his genetics. But I got bit in the ass with terrible shipping.
> Bastards came crushed. I didn pay for anything. Simply doing a favor. But you know how it is. Still get excited for new genetics.


Damn what the post office do to them run them over with the usps truck ..shoreline is a good dude never had problem geting his beans or cuts bet he resends sorry about the loss sucks


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 17, 2022)

I don’t expect him to re send. He reached out to me outta the blue to test. It would be nice. But my hopes are not up. His last email seemed like a 1 and done. Pretty much told me that sucks and haven heard from him since. So it is what it is. Kinda irritated at myself for killing off a couple clones to make space for him. Definitely don’t make space until the seeds arrive next time. lmao. Complete rookie mistake on my end


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 17, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Damn what the post office do to them run them over with the usps truck ..shoreline is a good dude never had problem geting his beans or cuts bet he resends sorry about the loss sucks


looks like someone just straight up crushed them. It’s dust dude. Lol. Iv never seen anything like this.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 29, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Chunker. How does she smell?


I've been able to toke on the CandyMAC x Bubba for a week or so and it's sour diesel skunk funk. It's also a potent head high, but also really nice in the body.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Dec 4, 2022)

Shorelines 'Candy Mints' is great and easy to boot! Finished rock hard and sweetly floral in 8 weeks.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 5, 2022)

The reship was a success. Got my testers. Getting em popped today!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 5, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Soaked like 18 seeds, 14 popped. Just finished up week 7 and culled 5 males, the other 9 are undetermined at this time. Hoping to have them flowering within 6 weeks, just waiting for space to open up.


Ended up with 7 females, flipped on Nov 9th. There is no smell to these plants so far, which is kind of disappointing since I’d read others saying their plants stank in veg, but there’s still plenty of time ahead, the stem rubs are like onion/varnish/cleaner/fruit. 

Pretty homogenous, some variations but they all seem on pace with each other, only have 1 that is like a foot shorter than the others.


----------



## Mrgoodtimes (Dec 9, 2022)

Can anyone help me source legit shoreline and/or NL#5? I was a grower in dfw from 2000-2004. Grew shoreline and NL#5. Anyway went on “vacation” for a bit and lost all clones. Contacts I had have moved on with their lives. I’ve tried devils harvest shoreline and just wasn’t the same. Please any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Dec 9, 2022)

The shoreline I use is on GLG.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrgoodtimes said:


> Can anyone help me source legit shoreline and/or NL#5? I was a grower in dfw from 2000-2004. Grew shoreline and NL#5. Anyway went on “vacation” for a bit and lost all clones. Contacts I had have moved on with their lives. I’ve tried devils harvest shoreline and just wasn’t the same. Please any help will be greatly appreciated!!


You have a couple of options.

Shoreline Genetics (@shorelineOG) has Shoreline BX and Shoreline BX2. He also has a few other selections with the same overall flavor/aroma profile. Texas Roadkill, and maybe even Shoreline x DHOG.

I have seen what purports to be the real Shoreline clone for sale on Strainly but nobody reporting back on authenticity.

I have the original Shoreline x DHOG selection cut that has most of the terps but not quite as loud. It's still a nice plant that I hold on to for the flavors of burned rubber tires, skunk, gas, coffee, leather, and small hint of lemon/citrus.

I'm about to receive cuttings from someone who said they have the real TX Shoreline. I traded some stuff. Supposed to have come from a reputable source (in Texas) that sounded pretty legit to me.

I'm hoping Wes (@shorelineOG) can authenticate it for me since he had the real thing.


For NL5 I suggest either Authentic Genetics / Todd McCormick because he got NL5 straight from the original breeder Greg McAlister. He also has Purest Indica (NL1) as well as NL2. I grew out a NL2 tester this year and it was awesome.


AK Bean Brains also has pretty stout NL selection including NL5, NL5 Haze, an 89 Northern Lights, NL1, etc.


BTW, I was living in DFW around that time also. Nice to hear from someone with the courage to grow then. Texas was NOT fun to be a cannabis enthusiast.


----------



## Mrgoodtimes (Dec 9, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> You have a couple of options.
> 
> Shoreline Genetics (@shorelineOG) has Shoreline BX and Shoreline BX2. He also has a few other selections with the same overall flavor/aroma profile. Texas Roadkill, and maybe even Shoreline x DHOG.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it! Thank you! Yea really was sketch af. Great times though! The clone, you are talking about is Cloney soprano? The guy that is using other guys pics ? That’s a big red flag for me. I’ve heard mix reviews about shoreline og’s shoreline. I haven’t grown it out personally but I have heard from people that have and they tell me it’s missing the funk. same with texacannacreations. If you do get that clone you mind letting me know what you find? Keep me updated please!


----------



## Mrgoodtimes (Dec 9, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> The shoreline I use is on GLG.


Shoreline genetics? You grow it already? What are your thoughts on it? Loud skunky? I mean stink a whole room loud? No like in the bedroom and smelling it outside the house loud? No it’s more like heavy duty ziplock and then vacuum sealed bag over it, buried in a fireproof smell proof safe, under rugs still stinking up the house and front yard loud!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Dec 11, 2022)

Mrgoodtimes said:


> Shoreline genetics? You grow it already? What are your thoughts on it? Loud skunky? I mean stink a whole room loud? No like in the bedroom and smelling it outside the house loud? No it’s more like heavy duty ziplock and then vacuum sealed bag over it, buried in a fireproof smell proof safe, under rugs still stinking up the house and front yard loud!


 Sorry dude, I think we are talking two different animals. Shoreline Genetics is the breeder of some fine gear. I just finished his Candy Mints, WOW, Done rock hard in 8 weeks and tasty sweet. I've grown his Cranberry Juice and Bubblegum with similar results, just a week longer. I will recommend!


----------



## Palomar (Dec 14, 2022)

Shoreline Banana Republic is a nice strong banana with a little sweetness, enjoyed this one. Got a very uniform pheno that packs a punch and nice nose. Gave it a rough trim and I keep going back to it. Well done!


respect,
pal


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 15, 2022)

Some testers hit the soil today, Half pack of W.C. x GDP and a half pack of S.C x GDP. Wish I had room to run the full packs, but its just not in the cards with my setup. Pics will be posted once there is something to look at. Excited to see what develops and thankful for the opportunity to check these out!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 29, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Ended up with 7 females, flipped on Nov 9th. There is no smell to these plants so far, which is kind of disappointing since I’d read others saying their plants stank in veg, but there’s still plenty of time ahead, the stem rubs are like onion/varnish/cleaner/fruit.
> 
> Pretty homogenous, some variations but they all seem on pace with each other, only have 1 that is like a foot shorter than the others.


Couple of weeks left on these. I’ve been busy with work so I can’t get too specific but plants smell like SKUNK/kush/fuel/fruit. There’s a couple that are pretty chunky too, I kept clones of the most promising ones but I might need to think about revegging the few I didn’t.

I don’t think the smell is overpowering at all but they’re not done yet and I think there are a few things I’d do differently next round if I find something I like when they’re done. I grew these in 3 gallon pots and I think dry amendments work better in at least 5 gallon, so I’ll run them in 7 gallon pots, and I think a few of them faded a bit early cause I believe they’ll go 9-10 weeks and not 8, so I’ll time their last feed better.

The skunky kush smell on my hands is reminding me of high school for sure though.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 30, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Couple of weeks left on these. I’ve been busy with work so I can’t get too specific but plants smell like SKUNK/kush/fuel/fruit. There’s a couple that are pretty chunky too, I kept clones of the most promising ones but I might need to think about revegging the few I didn’t.
> 
> I don’t think the smell is overpowering at all but they’re not done yet and I think there are a few things I’d do differently next round if I find something I like when they’re done. I grew these in 3 gallon pots and I think dry amendments work better in at least 5 gallon, so I’ll run them in 7 gallon pots, and I think a few of them faded a bit early cause I believe they’ll go 9-10 weeks and not 8, so I’ll time their last feed better.
> 
> The skunky kush smell on my hands is reminding me of high school for sure though.


my stinky keeper smells stronger as it dries and cures for sure.


----------



## wascaptain (Dec 31, 2022)

alright friends, 
after action report on my texas road kill 

planted 5 , got 2 females. 
both were the excate same plants, smelled hard for sure. (smelled to me like more of a over flowed septic tank, but not the skunk smell i remember , both tasted the same (thick and earthy to me, i like it.)
bud structure looked like the picture on his package.
longest i flowered a plant...went 80 days
grown in a fox farms soil mixes and using rain water teas for nutes. in a 4x4 600w sealed a/c cabinet. co2 

i yeilded probly 8 ozs all together.

but this is all gone now, finished it up, last night. smoked great and delivered a speedy buzz, but when you over do her, bam youre out cold.

i want to say i am over all pleased!

order with conferdence


----------

